# Sticky  Warm Season Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?



## Ware

Warm Season Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?


----------



## dfw_pilot

First, start with a purchase of Celsius herbicide.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> First, start with a purchase of Celsius herbicide.


I agree. Celsius WG herbicide is a postemergent herbicide with (3) active ingredients to provide control of most broadleaf and grassy weeds we encounter. A list of weeds controlled can be found on pp. 4-5 of the label linked above. Celsius is one of the few herbicides that are safe for use on warm season grasses like bermuda when temperatures are high.

At ~$100 for a 10oz bottle, it seems expensive, but a bottle will actually treat over 88,000 sq ft at the high rate. If you are maintaining proper pre-emergent control and using Celsius in a spot-spraying capacity, a bottle will likely last you many years.

A non-ionic surfactant (NIS) or methylated seed oil (MSO) may be used at 0.25% volume per volume (v/v) to improve effectiveness when temperatures are below 90F.

As always, read and understand the label before using this product.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Between Celsius and Certainty, wouldn't they take care of about 90-95% of all weeds?


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Between Celsius and Certainty, wouldn't they take care of about 90-95% of all weeds?


For sure - dfw_pilot touches on that in the Bermuda Triangle.

For sedge control I've been slowly working through a 1.33oz bottle of Sedgehammer, but when it comes time to replenish I plan to buy Certainty.


----------



## coreymays22

Will Celsius Kill this one or do I need to pull out the MSMA?


----------



## dfw_pilot

coreymays22 said:


> Will Celsius Kill this one ... ?


I'll eat my hat if it doesn't.


----------



## coreymays22

dfw_pilot said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Celsius Kill this one ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll eat my hat if it doesn't.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

As far as Celsius, do you already have some and a way to spray it? If you already have it, I'd just spray it, wait 10 days, and see what happens. If you don't have it, I'd invest in some. Weed ID is really only for situations where you don't have the herbicides to kill it (in a southern lawn).


----------



## coreymays22

dfw_pilot said:


> As far as Celsius, do you already have some and a way to spray it? If you already have it, I'd just spray it, wait 10 days, and see what happens. If you don't have it, I'd invest in some. Weed ID is really only for situations where you don't have the herbicides to kill it (in a southern lawn).


Yes I have some Celsius, image, speedzone, msma, roundup, and some left over bayer stuff. Just wanted to make sure Celsius was the right option. I don't think it is crabgrass, but if it is, the msma would be the better choice?
I have one of the Chapin 24v backpack sprayers, but have not invested in one of your teejet setups. Hopefully the one that came with it will be ok. If not, I'll be ordering one in about a week.


----------



## Ware

I used a 24V Chapin over the weekend, and as much as I love my dfw_wand on a pump sprayer, I don't think it's necessary on the 24V backpack - it seems to maintain consistent pressure. I'd just drop your TeeJet nozzle of choice in and go. I like the flow of yellow nozzles for herbicides - YMMV. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Another thought I'd share in this thread is the idea of *Grass ID vs Weed ID*.​
As long as you know what type of grass you have, you then know what type of herbicides will work on it. So, _start with your grass type, not your weed type_. Between Pre-Emergent, Celsius, Certainty, Glyphosate, and maybe MSMA or some additives like surfactant, you should be able to kill anything in your lawn. Some herbicides work better in different grasses, but once you know your grass type, you can filter down your herbicide options to the best ones for your lawn. Once you've done that, it's just a matter of spraying the weeds properly.

Therefore, to really ID your weed, you ID your grass. The weed ID then becomes academic.


----------



## coreymays22

dfw_pilot said:


> Another thought I'd share in this thread is the idea of *Grass ID vs Weed ID*.​
> As long as you know what type of grass you have, you then know what type of herbicides will work on it. So, _start with your grass type, not your weed type_. Between Pre-Emergent, Celsius, Certainty, Glyphosate, and maybe MSMA or some additives like surfactant, you should be able to kill anything in your lawn. Some herbicides work better in different grasses, but once you know your grass type, you can filter down your herbicide options to the best ones for your lawn. Once you've done that, it's just a matter of spraying the weeds properly.
> 
> Therefore, to really ID your weed, you ID your grass.


Yeah I guess I forgot to mention that I have sodded Bermuda. I think it is 419.

I am going to hit it with the Celsius and I will let you know how it goes. 
Unfortunately I am starting to have a sedge problem as well. I know the image will kill it, but it takes forever. Might have to get some sedgehammer as well.


----------



## dfw_pilot

coreymays22 said:


> Yeah I guess I forgot to mention that I have sodded Bermuda. I think it is 419.


Sorry, I wasn't describing you, but helping point people in the right direction who don't already have the proper herbicides. For example, I can't name half the weeds I've found in my lawn, but I don't care, they're dead, haha.


----------



## wardconnor

When it comes to lawns, dead weeds are the only good weeds IMO.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> ...I can't name half the weeds I've found in my lawn, but I don't care, they're dead, haha.


Same here. I even have a fancy "Weed ID" poster hanging in my garage. It makes for a nice conversation piece, but in reality I can mix up a little Celsius or Sedgehammer in the time it takes to positively ID a weed - which I would mix up anyway after identifying the weed.


----------



## IamNorby

What is the light green weeds growing? I should have taken an up close pic but I cut the grass and didn't think about it.


----------



## IamNorby

better pic


----------



## J_nick

IamNorby said:


> better pic


I'm guessing crabgrass but at that distance no one will be able to tell you for sure. Get some close up pictures next time you're out there.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can't name half the weeds I've found in my lawn, but I don't care, they're dead, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I even have a fancy "Weed ID" poster hanging in my garage. It makes for a nice conversation piece, but in reality I can mix up a little Celsius or Sedgehammer in the time it takes to positively ID a weed - which I would mix up anyway after identifying the weed.
Click to expand...

I'm in the same group as these guys :thumbup: Even though I can identify some weeds, I just don't care anymore as Celsius will kill 90% of the weeds that I do get and now that I have Certainty I can get the other 9.9% of weeds that Celsius won't kill.


----------



## mrigney

Saw a weed I haven't seen before when I was mowing yesterday. Anybody have any idea what it is?


----------



## Movingshrub

Wild Carrot?


----------



## Mightyquinn

No need for ID when you use Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Sidney

Should we have a pinned post for weed identification? I have one here that has come back every year both in the front and back yard. I hit it with Celsius twice and it hasn't killed it.


----------



## Spammage

Nutsedge. It will require a different herbicide than most grassy weeds because it is a sedge. Certainty, Dismiss, Sedgehammer, etc are what you will need to look into.


----------



## high leverage

From personal experience Dismiss (sulfentrazone) has been the most effective. It has great soil activity and actually kills the tubers when applied at heavier rates. Sledgehammer (Halosulfuron) doesn't touch the underground tubers. Meaning they will return. Nutsedge loves wet areas, might need to cut back on watering.


----------



## high leverage

MSMA will also kill nutsedge but again does nothing for the tubers


----------



## Spammage

high leverage said:


> MSMA will also kill nutsedge but again does nothing for the tubers


From my experience, MSMA will only kill yellow nutsedge and barely make purple nutsedge sick. It is also a little risky to use in high temps, so I would look at the other options.


----------



## Ware

Sidney said:


> Should we have a pinned post for weed identification?


Done. :thumbup:

I started this one on the first day, but probably should have made it a sticky. We will start moving all specific weed ID questions here.


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSMA will also kill nutsedge but again does nothing for the tubers
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, MSMA will only kill yellow nutsedge and barely make purple nutsedge sick. It is also a little risky to use in high temps, so I would look at the other options.
Click to expand...

I know the label says apply when temperatures are between 80-90 but it says nothing about damage above 90 degrees. I need to make an app in about 1.5 weeks. Do you have first hand experience with it causing damage above 90? I remember someone in the other site spraying when it was really hot last year to kill their SA to have the Bermuda take over. I don't remember seeing any damage to the Bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

I scalded some common when applied at 87 using the 2oz/k rate. It eventually came back, but I couldn't tell if it was regrowth or if it spread to fill back in. I would test an area first if you are blanket spraying and would go with a lower dose of 1oz/k just to be safe(r) - especially on new seedlings.


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> I scalded some common when applied at 87 using the 2oz/k rate. It eventually came back, but I couldn't tell if it was regrowth or if it spread to fill back in. I would test an area first if you are blanket spraying and would go with a lower dose of 1oz/k just to be safe(r) - especially on new seedlings.


Yes I would be applying much lower doses. The article I've read about herbicides on new seedlings put the rates at 20-40oz/acre or .45-.90oz/1000.


----------



## trc

Ive been ignoring this small section in the front yard and focusing on overall zoysia density but finally put some investigative power on this 'weed'. Its goes dormant in the winter and is rolled in the bud so I'm afraid i have a second zoysia cultivar that is wider bladed an less attractive than my emerald. :? Any thoughts?

Blade and stem:



In ground close up:



Transition:


----------



## Spammage

trc said:


> I'm afraid i have a second zoysia cultivar that is wider bladed an less attractive than my emerald. :? Any thoughts?


I think you are right. Unfortunately, the japonica cultivars tend to be much more aggressive, so it will likely continue trying to spread.


----------



## high leverage

trc said:


> Ive been ignoring this small section in the front yard and focusing on overall zoysia density but finally put some investigative power on this 'weed'. Its goes dormant in the winter and is rolled in the bud so I'm afraid i have a second zoysia cultivar that is wider bladed an less attractive than my emerald. :? Any thoughts?
> 
> Blade and stem:
> 
> 
> 
> In ground close up:
> 
> 
> 
> Transition:


Meyers z-52 or maybe some bermuda creeping in


----------



## CH-Johnson

So today I spot sprayed Celsius and Certainty to control a wide range of weeds. I got back to the garage when I was done to find my surfactant that I forgot to add to the mix.

Did I completely waste my time or have y'all had success without a surfactant?


----------



## Mightyquinn

CH-Johnson said:


> So today I spot sprayed Celsius and Certainty to control a wide range of weeds. I got back to the garage when I was done to find my surfactant that I forgot to add to the mix.
> 
> Did I completely waste my time or have y'all had success without a surfactant?


I think you'll be fine especially with all this heat we are having. 2-3 weeks from now I bet you will have A LOT less weeds!


----------



## CH-Johnson

Mightyquinn said:


> CH-Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today I spot sprayed Celsius and Certainty to control a wide range of weeds. I got back to the garage when I was done to find my surfactant that I forgot to add to the mix.
> 
> Did I completely waste my time or have y'all had success without a surfactant?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be fine especially with all this heat we are having. 2-3 weeks from now I bet you will have A LOT less weeds!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance. I have a little left over so I may drop some surfactant and hit some of the stronger weeds just o make sure.


----------



## slomo

Sidney said:


> Should we have a pinned post for weed identification? I have one here that has come back every year both in the front and back yard. I hit it with Celsius twice and it hasn't killed it.


That resembles sedge and monkey grass, monkeysedge. Wide bladed sucker for sure. Use TNT or nitro on it LOL.

slomo


----------



## Tellycoleman

Don't know if it's a variant off goosegrass it has distinct purple stalks and lays so flat to ground that it isn't cut by my reel. 
It is also glyphosate tolerant. It hurts it but doesn't kill it. Luckily it's very easy to pull up by hand.


----------



## high leverage

Tellycoleman said:


> Don't know if it's a variant off goosegrass it has distinct purple stalks and lays so flat to ground that it isn't cut by my reel.
> It is also glyphosate tolerant. It hurts it but doesn't kill it. Luckily it's very easy to pull up by hand.


It's Barnyard grass. MSMA will kill it


----------



## cnet24

I've read a lot about the Celsius/Certainty combo to kill majority of weeds. Will it take care of crabgrass? I swear I'm in an endless battle with this stuff.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> I've read a lot about the Celsius/Certainty combo to kill majority of weeds. Will it take care of crabgrass? I swear I'm in an endless battle with this stuff.


Yes, Celsius will kill crabgrass.

Did/have you used a pre-emergent?


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a lot about the Celsius/Certainty combo to kill majority of weeds. Will it take care of crabgrass? I swear I'm in an endless battle with this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Celsius will kill crabgrass.
> 
> Did/have you used a pre-emergent?
Click to expand...

I bought some Halts to apply earlier this year, but decided against it due to an overseed project I completed in May. Looking back, I probably won't overseed the lawn (bermuda) again as a good aeration/fert application seemed to do the trick. I knew what I was getting into at the time not applying a pre-emergent, but all in all I was happy with the end result.

Now, the Halts is sitting in my garage, waiting for the fall app.


----------



## Scarscity

Hello all, 
This is my first ever post. I just purchased my first house. After discovering this forum I have a new passion for my yard.

Can someone please inform me what this is? I have it in certain spots in my lawn.


----------



## Ware

Scarscity said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first ever post. I just purchased my first house. After discovering this forum I have a new passion for my yard.
> 
> Can someone please inform me what this is? I have it in certain spots in my lawn.


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

The stuff in the corner looks like spurge to me. Any broadleaf herbicide should kill it.

I use the Bermuda Triangle approach to weed control. I like it because when coupled with a good pre-emergent program, a couple post-emergent herbicides (Celsius and Certainty) take care of pretty much everything I encounter - so positive weed ID becomes moot. If it's a sedge you spray Certainty, if its any other broadleaf or grassy weed you spray Celsius.


----------



## mrigney

Could it also be a vetch of some sort? Either way, Bermuda Triangle approach should take care of it


----------



## slomo

Scarscity said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first ever post. I just purchased my first house. After discovering this forum I have a new passion for my yard.
> 
> Can someone please inform me what this is? I have it in certain spots in my lawn.


Possible black mold on the brick and spurge in the Bermuda.

slomo


----------



## Killbuzz

That's spurge. Prior to buying celsius I used Ortho Weed b gone to get rid of it.


----------



## Guest

Not sure what this is, I believe it's a sedge of sometype. Thanks.


----------



## J_nick

firefighter11 said:


> Not sure what this is, I believe it's a sedge of sometype. Thanks.


I think you're right with the sedge ID


----------



## Spammage

+1 - looks like green kylinga.


----------



## Guest

Would certainty or dismiss knock that out?


----------



## Spammage

firefighter11 said:


> Would certainty or dismiss knock that out?


Yes.


----------



## ltseng

I pulled this out of my bermuda grass today. Is this a type of grass or a weed? I read the bermuda triangle and while I do primarily want to kill it, if it is a weed, I'd like to know if anyone knows what it is. It grows low to the ground, like the bermuda grass, and you can barely tell it is there. I only noticed it because it has burr-like patches that stand out in the bermuda grass and it is also a lighter green color. The blades are very thin and pointed. I did a google search and came up with torpedo grass, but the blades on the torpedo grass seem a little thicker than this one. It is growing in a spot that flooded due to a sprinkler head incident.


----------



## jbrown

It's growing through my bermuda, it has a white sap when broken or pulled.





The dark area is all new growth within the last 2 seasons. The weed is all mixed up in that area.



Thanks,

JB


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> It's growing through my bermuda, it has a white sap when broken or pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark area is all new growth within the last 2 seasons. The weed is all mixed up in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


Maybe spurge? Celsius or any broadleaf herbicide should take care of it.


----------



## jbrown

Thanks Ware for moving it here!

JB


----------



## Pharmower

Does anyone have a suggestion for this? Celsius hasn't helped me and it doesn't feel triangular like a sedge.


----------



## jbrown

Pharmower said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for this? Celsius hasn't helped me and it doesn't feel triangular like a sedge.


it does look like sedge, put one out with roots and then take a pic. 
I've heard good things about this to kill sedge. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/IMAGE-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-Nutsedge-Killer-100099407/100598623

JB


----------



## Pharmower

Here is a selection
I've hit it twice with highest strength celsius and once with certainty. I can live with it... But... This is a hobby


----------



## Sidney

Ware said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's growing through my bermuda, it has a white sap when broken or pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark area is all new growth within the last 2 seasons. The weed is all mixed up in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe spurge? Celsius or any broadleaf herbicide should take care of it.
Click to expand...

Celsius has had no affect on that prostrate spurge. I am going to spray the generic Dismiss on it this weekend and see what affect it has on it.


----------



## Spammage

I could be wrong, but that does appear from that photo to be a sedge.


----------



## Sidney

jbrown said:


> Pharmower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for this? Celsius hasn't helped me and it doesn't feel triangular like a sedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does look like sedge, put one out with roots and then take a pic.
> I've heard good things about this to kill sedge.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/IMAGE-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-Nutsedge-Killer-100099407/100598623
> 
> JB
Click to expand...

That is sedge. I had the same thing in my yard and was able to kill it off with sedgehammer 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ware

Sidney said:


> Celsius has had no affect on that prostrate spurge. I am going to spray the generic Dismiss on it this weekend and see what affect it has on it.


It is definitely labeled for it.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sidney said:


> Celsius has had no affect on that prostrate spurge. I am going to spray the generic Dismiss on it this weekend and see what affect it has on it.


That's _very_ odd. Celsius has killed spurge in my lawn over and over again.


----------



## Sidney

I'm pretty sure it killed it off a few years ago but it didn't a few weeks ago.


----------



## thegardentool

How well does the Ortho sedge work on the various varieties in the family in your experiences? I'm fairly certain I have a lot of nutsedge on one side of the house and in areas with poor drainage/next to the gardens. There's also something else much darker green in spots within the bermuda that looks similiar to green kyllinga. No I didn't Pre-M this spring. Was planning on doing at least half app in September for winter weeds. M


----------



## FATC1TY

Goosegrass. In Bermuda, 419, and established.

Please- what would be your choice, and if I can kill it with having to buy revolver I'll be even happier.


----------



## dfw_pilot

This article has some good options - heavy dose of Prodiamine after you've put it down for crabgrass, and keep the bare irrigated spots to a minimum.


----------



## high leverage

FATC1TY said:


> Goosegrass. In Bermuda, 419, and established.
> 
> Please- what would be your choice, and if I can kill it with having to buy revolver I'll be even happier.


 Dismiss 6oz. (sulfentrazone) - $56 generic version on Amazon or MSMA 2.5 gallons $67 pick up at a rural feed store. Both would get the job done for far less cost than Revolver.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> Sidney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius has had no affect on that prostrate spurge. I am going to spray the generic Dismiss on it this weekend and see what affect it has on it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's _very_ odd. Celsius has killed spurge in my lawn over and over again.
Click to expand...

+1, but took 2 apps.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

high leverage said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goosegrass. In Bermuda, 419, and established.
> 
> Please- what would be your choice, and if I can kill it with having to buy revolver I'll be even happier.
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss 6oz. (sulfentrazone) - $56 generic version on Amazon or MSMA 2.5 gallons $67 pick up at a rural feed store. Both would get the job done for far less cost than Revolver.
Click to expand...

+1 on Dismiss, or the generic version. That stuff works amazing, but keep in mind the overseeding/reseeding timeframes. If you have to do neither, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...but keep in mind the overseeding/reseeding timeframes.


Agree, read and understand the entire label, but also remember that with Tif 419 (or any sodded hybrid), any kind of seeding would not be advised. :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

What's this?


----------



## FATC1TY

Colonel K0rn said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goosegrass. In Bermuda, 419, and established.
> 
> Please- what would be your choice, and if I can kill it with having to buy revolver I'll be even happier.
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss 6oz. (sulfentrazone) - $56 generic version on Amazon or MSMA 2.5 gallons $67 pick up at a rural feed store. Both would get the job done for far less cost than Revolver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 on Dismiss, or the generic version. That stuff works amazing, but keep in mind the overseeding/reseeding timeframes. If you have to do neither, then don't worry about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

None of those issues. I just need to smash this goosegrass and some sedge in my pine stars beds and I think with a heavy handed pre m I should nip this and move on.


----------



## J_nick

Tellycoleman said:


> What's this?


My first thought was poa but I'm horrible with weed id's. I'll tag some CS guys


----------



## Spammage

Tellycoleman said:


> What's this?


The large weed looks like possibly some foxtail, but I'm not sure without seed heads. There is a little crabgrass just below it in the pic too. The bermuda is looking good though!


----------



## g-man

J_nick said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was poa but I'm horrible with weed id's. I'll tag some CS guys
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like poa annua. Also poa is starting to germinate up here, so it shouldn't be that full grown size.

At first glance it looked like ryegrass, but the blades don't match. Fox tail like spammage said is a possibility or prairie grass.

OP, do you have a lot of this or just one? If a bunch, then could you pull one to the roots and show pictures of the blade, auricles, midrib, ect?


----------



## Tellycoleman

Yes I can post more pictures it's very very easy to pull out. It all comes out in one clump. Very shallow roots but it goes to seed extremely fast. 


I am out of town and will be back Tuesday I'm sure I will see more.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> Yes I can post more pictures it's very very easy to pull out. It all comes out in one clump. Very shallow roots but it goes to seed extremely fast.
> 
> 
> I am out of town and will be back Tuesday I'm sure I will see more.


At first glance, it looks to me to be perennial ryegrass, judging by the seedheads, and the clumping nature of the growth.


----------



## MarkV

Crabgrass? I'm helping a neighbor out. I hit it with Celsius a few days ago.


----------



## kur1j

https://imgur.com/a/YXwSr

The first picture i'm not sure what it is it almost looks like some type of sedge but doesn't look like the typical to me. The other looks similar to st aug but part of me doesn't believe that it is.

Any suggestions on what it is?


----------



## Spammage

Looks like dallisgrass. If it is, then painting with glyphosate or msma are your only real solutions.


----------



## kur1j

Spammage said:


> Looks like dallisgrass. If it is, then painting with glyphosate or msma are your only real solutions.


Are all 3 pictures dallisgrass? The first looks like it, but the 2nd and 3rd picture look like something else.


----------



## high leverage

kur1j said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass. If it is, then painting with glyphosate or msma are your only real solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are all 3 pictures dallisgrass? The first looks like it, but the 2nd and 3rd picture look like something else.
Click to expand...

100% Dallisgrass on all three.


----------



## high leverage

high leverage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass. If it is, then painting with glyphosate or msma are your only real solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are all 3 pictures dallisgrass? The first looks like it, but the 2nd and 3rd picture look like something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% Dallisgrass on all three.
Click to expand...

Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.


----------



## kur1j

high leverage said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all 3 pictures dallisgrass? The first looks like it, but the 2nd and 3rd picture look like something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Dallisgrass on all three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.
Click to expand...

Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?


----------



## high leverage

kur1j said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Dallisgrass on all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?
Click to expand...

Yes MSMA is still readily available. You can usually find it at a local CO-OP/ feed store or online. Although it is not labeled for use in residential lawns. I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Dallisgrass on all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?
Click to expand...

I didn't catch that there were three pictures. The first is almost certainly dallisgrass, but the last two appear to maybe be zoysia. The size of the blades compared to your fingers, plus the shape of the blades both fit with a zoysia japonica cultivar. Have you planted any zoysia or have a neighbor with it?


----------



## kur1j

high leverage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes MSMA is still readily available. You can usually find it at a local CO-OP/ feed store or online. Although it is not labeled for use in residential lawns. I won't tell if you won't.
Click to expand...

 Sounds good to me. I'm about to buy a bunch of chemicals for post and pre emergence. I was going to get everything that was mentioned in the Bermuda Triangle thread (Certainty/Celcius/Prodiamine). Now that I know Celcius/Certainty won't kill off the Dallis grass, and MSMA will, do I need the Celcius/Certainty? Will the MSMA take care of everything they will?

I know that I have
Nutsedge
Crabgrass
Dallis Grass (now)
Broadleaf stuff (small amounts)
Bahiagrass
Poe Anna

St. Aug./Zoysia? -

I'm planning on getting:
prodiamine - preemergent
Princep 4L - preemergent

Celcius - Post Emerg - Broadleaf/crabgrass/other stuff
Certainty - Post Emerg - sedges
MSMA - Dallis grass, Bahaigrass?

Quinclorac - St Aug.
Monument - Po Anna

Here are a few other pictures of some other stuff (several pictures). I think most of it is crabgrass/dallis grass.



http://imgur.com/MfsPP


----------



## kur1j

Spammage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best time to attack is in the fall. MSMA 1.5 oz per gallon sprayed 2-3 times every 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't catch that there were three pictures. The first is almost certainly dallisgrass, but the last two appear to maybe be zoysia. The size of the blades compared to your fingers, plus the shape of the blades both fit with a zoysia japonica cultivar. Have you planted any zoysia or have a neighbor with it?
Click to expand...

Yeah, someone said it might be St. Aug but I doesn't pull with the really long runners. It just pulls straight up with roots. No I have not planted any zoysia (it came with the sod) everyone around me has the same exact sod (Bermuda Tifway 419).


----------



## high leverage

kur1j said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they look completely different. Ok awesome, ill see if I can find some of it. Can you still get MSMA? I thought it was banned for residential use or is that something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes MSMA is still readily available. You can usually find it at a local CO-OP/ feed store or online. Although it is not labeled for use in residential lawns. I won't tell if you won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. I'm about to buy a bunch of chemicals for post and pre emergence. I was going to get everything that was mentioned in the Bermuda Triangle thread (Certainty/Celcius/Prodiamine). Now that I know Celcius/Certainty won't kill off the Dallis grass, and MSMA will, do I need the Celcius/Certainty? Will the MSMA take care of everything they will?
> 
> I know that I have
> Nutsedge
> Crabgrass
> Dallis Grass (now)
> Broadleaf stuff (small amounts)
> Bahiagrass
> Poe Anna
> 
> St. Aug./Zoysia? -
> 
> I'm planning on getting:
> prodiamine - preemergent
> Princep 4L - preemergent
> 
> Celcius - Post Emerg - Broadleaf/crabgrass/other stuff
> Certainty - Post Emerg - sedges
> MSMA - Dallis grass, Bahaigrass?
> 
> Quinclorac - St Aug.
> Monument - Po Anna
> 
> Here are a few other pictures of some other stuff (several pictures). I think most of it is crabgrass/dallis grass.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MfsPP
Click to expand...

These are what I use in my own personal lawn and I also take care of around 20 other properties totaling about 75,000 ft2.

Sedges - Dismiss(Sulfentrazone), Monument(Trifloxysulfuron) , or MSMA 
I use these instead of Certainty or Sedgehammer because they have a broader spectrum of weeds controlled compared to those two products.

Grassy weeds- MSMA , Monument, Quinclorac, and Dismiss (specifically for Goosegrass)

Broadleaf - Trimec(2,4-D, Dicamba, Mecoprop-p), Dismiss, Quinclorac, Monument

Which product I choose depends on the specific weeds targeted, environmental conditions, and which product I currently have mixed up.


----------



## kur1j

high leverage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes MSMA is still readily available. You can usually find it at a local CO-OP/ feed store or online. Although it is not labeled for use in residential lawns. I won't tell if you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. I'm about to buy a bunch of chemicals for post and pre emergence. I was going to get everything that was mentioned in the Bermuda Triangle thread (Certainty/Celcius/Prodiamine). Now that I know Celcius/Certainty won't kill off the Dallis grass, and MSMA will, do I need the Celcius/Certainty? Will the MSMA take care of everything they will?
> 
> I know that I have
> Nutsedge
> Crabgrass
> Dallis Grass (now)
> Broadleaf stuff (small amounts)
> Bahiagrass
> Poe Anna
> 
> St. Aug./Zoysia? -
> 
> I'm planning on getting:
> prodiamine - preemergent
> Princep 4L - preemergent
> 
> Celcius - Post Emerg - Broadleaf/crabgrass/other stuff
> Certainty - Post Emerg - sedges
> MSMA - Dallis grass, Bahaigrass?
> 
> Quinclorac - St Aug.
> Monument - Po Anna
> 
> Here are a few other pictures of some other stuff (several pictures). I think most of it is crabgrass/dallis grass.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MfsPP
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are what I use in my own personal lawn and I also take care of around 20 other properties totaling about 75,000 ft2.
> 
> Sedges - Dismiss(Sulfentrazone), Monument(Trifloxysulfuron) , or MSMA
> I use these instead of Certainty or Sedgehammer because they have a broader spectrum of weeds controlled compared to those two products.
> 
> Grassy weeds- MSMA , Monument, Quinclorac, and Dismiss (specifically for Goosegrass)
> 
> Broadleaf - Trimec(2,4-D, Dicamba, Mecoprop-p), Dismiss, Quinclorac, Monument
> 
> Which product I choose depends on the specific weeds targeted, environmental conditions, and which product I currently have mixed up.
Click to expand...

Awesome, so which products do you use mostly? For example in the bermuda triangle Celsius is used for everything else besides the sedges. There is (from my understanding) a lot of overlap between dismiss, and monument, quinclorac, and msma correct? Other then extremely hard to kill stuff (dallisgrass that msma will kill and other won't) what are you targeting with dismiss, quinclorac, monument?

I assume that each one has specific things that will kill certain things better than the other? Would you mind sharing what you are targeting with each herbicide?


----------



## high leverage

The products I use and have choose work well for the weeds in my area. Obviously every situation is different. I also haven't had a chance to try every herbicide on the market so my knowledge is limited to my experiences and studies I have read.

I only use MSMA for Dallisgrass. But I have tried and used it on crabgrass, goosegrass, and yellow nutsedge with success.

Quinclorac works very well on crabgrass and wild violets.

I primarily use Dismiss for sedges, goosegrass, woody type broadleaf weeds. I use it over Certainty due to speed of kill and it has pre-emergent qualities against sedges. When a customer pays me to spray nutsedge they expect results in a few days to a week not a month which is what Certainty takes.

Monument also works well on sedges but it really excels on winter grassy weeds like Poa Annua and others that pop up in early spring. I have a hard time identifying them but what ever I spray it kills it.

I have not personally used Celsius but certain studies I have read it seems to fall short on few weeds that I have problems with here. But there are a lot of Celsius fans on this forum.


----------



## Suaverc118

Any thoughts about this post-emergent?

https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/triplet-sf-herbicide?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=290539432&gclid=CjwKCAjw0qLOBRBUEiwAMG5xML7faApCibSTs5tVaDEN6rOeK5OwpD7gtrjV651d7WpiTZRg5NozKRoCp2sQAvD_BwE


----------



## Spammage

Would work fine for broadleaf weeds only, and shouldn't be used on bermuda when temps are at or will exceed 85*.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Suaverc118 said:


> Any thoughts about this post-emergent?
> 
> https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/triplet-sf-herbicide?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=290539432&gclid=CjwKCAjw0qLOBRBUEiwAMG5xML7faApCibSTs5tVaDEN6rOeK5OwpD7gtrjV651d7WpiTZRg5NozKRoCp2sQAvD_BwE


That's a pretty standard 3-way mix. Personally, since I have a lot of trees in my lawn, I avoid products with dicamba, as dicamba can injure trees with roots in the lawn that is being treated. If you have no trees in your lawn, my concern may be a moot point for you.

For more information, see the following article, Diagnosing and Preventing Herbicide Injury to Trees, which contains the following on page 2:



> Dicamba is absorbed through the roots of woody plants and can severely injure or kill ornamentals if applied within their root zone. This herbicide is persistent in soil for three months or more and will leach downward in most soil types. The persistence and mobility of dicamba increases the likelihood of the herbicide contacting absorption roots of trees. Injury on woody plants can range from leaf distortion and defoliation to branch dieback and complete death, depending on the rate and frequency of application and the species, age and vigor of the plant.


Even full-size mature trees including maples and oaks can be severely injured.


----------



## Suaverc118

Man, this stuff is complicated...


----------



## Suaverc118

What is this and how can I kill it? I also have nutsedge and maybe 2 other types of weeds which I can't recall right now.


----------



## J_nick

Looks like some kind of Spurge. When you break it apart does a milky substance come out of the stems?


----------



## DJLCN

Suaverc118 said:


> Dichondra
> 
> 
> Looks like Lespedeza. Is it growing vertical or horizontal?


----------



## Suaverc118

The bottom 2 grows horizontal. 
The top picture seems to grow single but spread out a lot.


----------



## DJLCN

Horizontal growth spreading from a single tap root; spurge.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I've got a few weeds that are in the salad bar that I haven't positively identified yet. Was hoping y'all could help me out.

The first one grows as a lime green patch, that is noticeably brighter in color than the surrounding grass/weeds. I've sprayed it in passing when I had Dismiss in my tank, and it didn't kill it. I've got other chemicals, but just would like to see if I can get a positive ID on this one. I'm drawing blanks. This was the best looking weed I could pick at 11PM.









Next up is a strange clumping weed that is lining a side of my yard, and it's growing in other places, pretty aggressively. It is a clumping type, and it's fairly easy to pull up from the ground. It looks almost like chickweed, but it doesn't have the leaf structure to match. The blooms of the flowers are white.


----------



## high leverage

Colonel K0rn said:


> I've got a few weeds that are in the salad bar that I haven't positively identified yet. Was hoping y'all could help me out.
> 
> The first one grows as a lime green patch, that is noticeably brighter in color than the surrounding grass/weeds. I've sprayed it in passing when I had Dismiss in my tank, and it didn't kill it. I've got other chemicals, but just would like to see if I can get a positive ID on this one. I'm drawing blanks. This was the best looking weed I could pick at 11PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a strange clumping weed that is lining a side of my yard, and it's growing in other places, pretty aggressively. It is a clumping type, and it's fairly easy to pull up from the ground. It looks almost like chickweed, but it doesn't have the leaf structure to match. The blooms of the flowers are white.


I think the last weed looks to be Florida Pusley


----------



## Colonel K0rn

high leverage said:


> I think the last weed looks to be Florida Pusley


I think it's a little smaller than what I've seen online. I'll see if I can get another clump, and compare it next to a ruler for measurement. Leaf structure is different than Florida Pusley, but that's a good start. This is like weed Jeopardy

"I'll take broadleaf weeds for 500 Alex."


----------



## high leverage

Colonel K0rn said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last weed looks to be Florida Pusley
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little smaller than what I've seen online. I'll see if I can get another clump, and compare it next to a ruler for measurement. Leaf structure is different than Florida Pusley, but that's a good start. This is like weed Jeopardy
> 
> "I'll take broadleaf weeds for 500 Alex."
Click to expand...

I guess sometimes it's just easier to spray than trying to identify. For the first weed I would try Quinclorac, MSMA, or Monument if you have any of those in your collection. For the second weed any three-way(2,4-d, Dicamba, MCCP) product should work. Good luck


----------



## Suaverc118

DJLCN said:


> Horizontal growth spreading from a single tap root; spurge.


For you or anyone else, what would be a great weed killer? I also have a little bit of but sedge too


----------



## Suaverc118




----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


>


WIld Violet
Crabgrass
Nutsedge


----------



## high leverage

Colonel K0rn said:


> I've got a few weeds that are in the salad bar that I haven't positively identified yet. Was hoping y'all could help me out.
> 
> The first one grows as a lime green patch, that is noticeably brighter in color than the surrounding grass/weeds. I've sprayed it in passing when I had Dismiss in my tank, and it didn't kill it. I've got other chemicals, but just would like to see if I can get a positive ID on this one. I'm drawing blanks. This was the best looking weed I could pick at 11PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a strange clumping weed that is lining a side of my yard, and it's growing in other places, pretty aggressively. It is a clumping type, and it's fairly easy to pull up from the ground. It looks almost like chickweed, but it doesn't have the leaf structure to match. The blooms of the flowers are white.


Actually the last two pics look like Virginia Buttonweed


----------



## Suaverc118

high leverage said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIld Violet
> Crabgrass
> Nutsedge
Click to expand...

So what are my options, mainly "affordable" to get this killed?


----------



## Suaverc118

Southern Ag 2,4-D Amine Weed Killer Selective Broadleaf Weed Control, 32oz - 1 Quart https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0072289CA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_FSnZzbEXWEQSW

What do y'all think about this? I think I saw the Lawn Care But talk about it in a video, I need to go back and check. He did some kind of combo/mixture that included this. I have 5 hours to decide, so by 10:00 or so and I can get it same day delivery for free. Please let me know. Ever since I verticut my yard these weeds have come back strong.
Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/warm-season-grasses-c-59_787_789_876_759_800.html?page=all


----------



## J_nick

What's your high temps look like for the next few days? 2, 4D can damage Bermuda when its 85*+


----------



## Suaverc118

J_nick said:


> What's your high temps look like for the next few days? 2, 4D can damage Bermuda when its 85*+


84-87 degrees for the next 10 days with rain off and on. That's another problem is the rain. 
With these temps, which post-emergent would you use? I need to tackle them soon. Thanks


----------



## LawnNerd

Colonel K0rn said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last weed looks to be Florida Pusley
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little smaller than what I've seen online. I'll see if I can get another clump, and compare it next to a ruler for measurement. Leaf structure is different than Florida Pusley, but that's a good start. This is like weed Jeopardy
> 
> "I'll take broadleaf weeds for 500 Alex."
Click to expand...

Bottom is doveweed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

LawnNerd said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last weed looks to be Florida Pusley
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little smaller than what I've seen online. I'll see if I can get another clump, and compare it next to a ruler for measurement. Leaf structure is different than Florida Pusley, but that's a good start. This is like weed Jeopardy
> 
> "I'll take broadleaf weeds for 500 Alex."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bottom is doveweed.
Click to expand...

That's it! Thanks a million! Now just to figure out what that top one is. I've got some Celsius mixed up and ready to go.


----------



## FATC1TY

Suaverc118 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIld Violet
> Crabgrass
> Nutsedge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are my options, mainly "affordable" to get this killed?
Click to expand...

Do you have Celsius? I think Celsius and dismiss would get you goin in the right direction and you'd more than likely need them for a bit going forward.


----------



## Suaverc118

FATC1TY said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> WIld Violet
> Crabgrass
> Nutsedge
> 
> 
> 
> So what are my options, mainly "affordable" to get this killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have Celsius? I think Celsius and dismiss would get you goin in the right direction and you'd more than likely need them for a bit going forward.
Click to expand...

I wish I did. I'm going to order Celsius and get a couple of packets of sledgehammer so it doesn't break my pockets.


----------



## FATC1TY

I would get the dismiss over the sedge hammer IMO. Especially if you'll find using it more often. I've also read that sledgehammer isn't quite as effective and slower than dismiss.

I have both, well, I have dismiss enroute, but the sedgehammer hasn't done much of anything for me.


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are my options, mainly "affordable" to get this killed?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Celsius? I think Celsius and dismiss would get you goin in the right direction and you'd more than likely need them for a bit going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. I'm going to order Celsius and get a couple of packets of sledgehammer so it doesn't break my pockets.
Click to expand...

Dismiss (sulfentrazone) will smoke those wild violets as well. $65 on Amazon look under sulfentrazone. Or you can pick up a packet of Monument 75WG for $20 it works very well on nutsedge, crabgrass, and wild violets.


----------



## Gambi

Can anyone help me with this? This is in a backyard which hasnt been treated with any chemicals for a couple of years. Is it some type of crabgrass?


----------



## Ware

Gambi said:


> Can anyone help me with this? This is in a backyard which hasnt been treated with any chemicals for a couple of years. Is it some type of crabgrass?


Yeah, looks like crabgrass to me. Any selective post-emergent herbicide labeled for crabgrass control should take care of it. I use Celsius WG. To prevent most of it next year, make sure you apply a pre-emergent at the appropriate time. Now is also a good time to apply a pre-e for control of winter weeds if you haven't already. Welcome to TLF and let us know if you have additional questions! :thumbup:


----------



## Gambi

I just put down some prodiamine which should do the job. Celsius seems kind if pricey. The front lawn is where i keep things a little more clean so if some crabgrass does come up, i pull it out before it seeds so its not much of a problem. Backyard however, is weed infested so its a little project to fix it up in the next few years by spot treating with glyphosate while bermuda is dormant, 2-4d for broadleaf, and applying prodiamine twice a year to stop any new ones. Thanks for the advice, its a great forum for anyonw trying to step up their turf game a little bit!


----------



## Ware

Gambi said:


> ...Celsius seems kind if pricey.


It's $106 for a 10oz bottle; however the high rate is only 0.113oz per thousand. So at $1.20/thousand, it's actually very economical - especially when you consider it has no application temperature restrictions and it negates the need to keep a separate 2,4-D product on hand for broadleaf weeds. :thumbup:



Gambi said:


> ...Backyard however, is weed infested so its a little project to fix it up in the next few years by spot treating with glyphosate while bermuda is dormant...


I used to utilize this approach, but have decided the risk of damage to my desirable turf is just too great. I have some south facing areas of my lawn that never go _completely_ dormant some years. I keep some glyphosate on hand, but only use it on mulched beds, sidewalk cracks, etc.


----------



## gregorywilliams100

Hope this is the right location to post via an established thread, but let me know if it is not. The background is a new home build in February 2017 with sodded Bermuda Tifway 419 (or they say), thrown down over dirt and trash. Finally worked it down to about an inch in height. I've pulled bags of weeds but clearly not sufficient to cure this problem. What are these weeds and how do I kill them off. Also, should I wait till next year and start fresh or is there enough time left to make an impact. I am about 60 miles north of Houston so it stays fairly warm until November.


----------



## FATC1TY

gregorywilliams100 said:


> Hope this is the right location to post via an established thread, but let me know if it is not. The background is a new home build in February 2017 with sodded Bermuda Tifway 419 (or they say), thrown down over dirt and trash. Finally worked it down to about an inch in height. I've pulled bags of weeds but clearly not sufficient to cure this problem. What are these weeds and how do I kill them off. Also, should I wait till next year and start fresh or is there enough time left to make an impact. I am about 60 miles north of Houston so it stays fairly warm until November.


Looks like crab grass up top, maybe like a button weed or creeping Charlie type? Hard to see on phone.

Bottom pic is a sedge grass.

Grab some Celsius, and Dismiss and you'll be able to treat those now, put down some pre emergent if you haven't already and ride off into fall.


----------



## gregorywilliams100

Thanks for the reply. A lot of these darn weeds look the same to me, crabgrass, goose grass, etc. I do not have a good knowledge base at this time, so to summarize, buy Celsius and Dismiss (post emergent agents?) and apply to the whole yard now, and then get some pre-emergent (any specific type?) and apply in the near future? The first two weed photos are the same plant, just a photo of it in the yard and a photo after I have pulled it. They come up easy, but come up everywhere. I read about a soil test, but I have put down a layer of sand attempting to level. Do I need to go below the sand level for the soil test to be valid?


----------



## FATC1TY

gregorywilliams100 said:


> Thanks for the reply. A lot of these darn weeds look the same to me, crabgrass, goose grass, etc. I do not have a good knowledge base at this time, so to summarize, buy Celsius and Dismiss (post emergent agents?) and apply to the whole yard now, and then get some pre-emergent (any specific type?) and apply in the near future? The first two weed photos are the same plant, just a photo of it in the yard and a photo after I have pulled it. They come up easy, but come up everywhere. I read about a soil test, but I have put down a layer of sand attempting to level. Do I need to go below the sand level for the soil test to be valid?


Apply the post emergents as a spot treatment to the weeds you can see. They are expensive up front but the cost per treatment is small, and it will last you quite some time.

Apply the pre emergent to the whole lawn. The most common and economical will be prodiamine


----------



## FATC1TY

At the point of sounding like a broken record, a tank mix of Celsius and dismiss is some killer stuff. I just spray away and roll. Dismiss shows some extremely quick results in goosegrass. Wow.

Sedges a little slower and the Celsius is blasting any clover and probably the few spurge I found.


----------



## Gambi

What are these? The one in the top picture seems to have popped up as i havent noticed it too much before (not that i was paying too much attention) but its in a much larger number than the other two posted.

Looking at these pictures, makes me think its the same plant in different stages of life... :? Thanks.


----------



## kur1j

Gambi said:


> What are these? The one in the top picture seems to have popped up as i havent noticed it too much before (not that i was paying too much attention) but its in a much larger number than the other two posted.
> 
> Looking at these pictures, makes me think its the same plant in different stages of life... :? Thanks.


The top looks similar to dog fennel to me. Not sure about the other 2.


----------



## Tellycoleman

IamNorby said:


> better pic


Some type of weed thats being treated or suppressed with a herbicide maybe MSMA.
Since the surrounding grass looks recovered you probably need to retreat to knock it out all the way.


----------



## TC2

Any idea what this is which has been popping up all summer in my front lawn but exploding right now after recent weather.


----------



## Movingshrub

If it looks like something that would be in a salad, aka, broadleaf weeds,Celsius or 2,4-d will probably kill it. With Celsius, you get the benefit of it also getting some grass like weeds as well. Lastl, I know this is a warm season thread but tricylopr can also take out a bunch of stuff when Bermuda is dormant and not quite the same risk as glyphosate, in my opinion.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Colonel K0rn said:


> I've got a few weeds that are in the salad bar that I haven't positively identified yet. Was hoping y'all could help me out.
> 
> The first one grows as a lime green patch, that is noticeably brighter in color than the surrounding grass/weeds. I've sprayed it in passing when I had Dismiss in my tank, and it didn't kill it. I've got other chemicals, but just would like to see if I can get a positive ID on this one. I'm drawing blanks. This was the best looking weed I could pick at 11PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a strange clumping weed that is lining a side of my yard, and it's growing in other places, pretty aggressively. It is a clumping type, and it's fairly easy to pull up from the ground. It looks almost like chickweed, but it doesn't have the leaf structure to match. The blooms of the flowers are white.


Got a positive ID on the top weed as Virginia Buttonweed. Sprayed it with Trimec about a week ago, and it took a while to show signs of dying, but it is dying.

I sprayed half the patch of the lime green grass that I still haven't gotten an ID on with Trimec, and it died. This makes me happy because I have a patch of this  growing in the front renovation! Part of me says to spray it and to hell with the risk of injury to the new plants, but part of me says that I should keep with the no herbicides on the reno until next spring.


----------



## kur1j

Are these both crabgrass? The reason why I don't think the first is crabgrass is because the seed head doesn't look like normal crabgrass seed heads.

https://m.imgur.com/moFXEs4

https://imgur.com/DMajv64


----------



## FATC1TY

kur1j said:


> Are these both crabgrass? The reason why I don't think the first is crabgrass is because the seed head doesn't look like normal crabgrass seed heads.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/moFXEs4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DMajv64


Looks like crab grass to me, has seed heads like goosegrass but it doesn't look like it's tillered any, and is of decent size.


----------



## Movingshrub

Goosegrasss and crabgrass are my vote. Either way, just hand brush them liberally with glyphosate. I don't think quinclorac will do the job if it's goosegrass.


----------



## kur1j

There are two pictures. Both are of the same plant. It is mixed in with my bermuda.

Someone said this is St. Augustine 
https://imgur.com/a/Q5jia


----------



## Spammage

Looks like zoysia. St Augustine has a green more similar to the nutsedge in the 2nd pic and a much wider blade.

Edit - no edit needed, I think I'm seeing multiple blades and not folded blades.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kur1j said:


> Are these both crabgrass? The reason why I don't think the first is crabgrass is because the seed head doesn't look like normal crabgrass seed heads.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/moFXEs4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DMajv64


I'm going to go with Nimblewill for the top one, and the bottom one is either quackgrass or crabgrass. Goosegrass grows from the center, and lies flat, exposing a pretty white center. I have a  ton of it in my yard, and it's pretty easy to ID. However, the Nimblewill looks a lot like what is pictured.


----------



## FATC1TY

Dismiss will absolutely light up goosegrass, FYI.


----------



## kur1j

Ok sweet!

What will kill the zoysia in the bermuda (if that is what it is)? The crabgrass, goosegrass, quackgrass (if that is what it is), nutsedge, dallisgrass should be killable with the Dismiss/Monument/Celsius/Quinclorac/MSMA.

I got the MSMA for the Dallisgrass. The Celsius for all the broadleaf (read it will work on crabgrass but seemingly mixed results), the quinclorac did the crabgrass, and the dismiss/monument for the sedges (yellow and purple nutgrass).

If you are asking both dismiss and monument, I heard both dismiss and monument work well on nutgrass (faster and more effective than sledgehammer). As for why I got both the dismiss was the cheaper of the two in bulk and the monument had an option of 20$ for a few small packets. Figured I would test both of them to see. Granted I really don't know what the dismiss has its advantages over monument or vice-versa.


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> Ok sweet!
> 
> What will kill the zoysia in the bermuda (if that is what it is)?


Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but nothing that I'm aware of. If you only have a small area, you could spray glyphosate to kill both and then put down new sod or plugs to fill it back in.


----------



## kur1j

Spammage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sweet!
> 
> What will kill the zoysia in the bermuda (if that is what it is)?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but nothing that I'm aware of. If you only have a small area, you could spray glyphosate to kill both and then put down new sod or plugs to fill it back in.
Click to expand...

Will the zoysia go dormant at the same time as bermuda?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

FATC1TY said:


> Dismiss will absolutely light up goosegrass, FYI.


Oh yeah, that's what I use. Works great on green kyllinga as well. I have fought with both of those weeds in the yard (both front and back).


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sweet!
> 
> What will kill the zoysia in the bermuda (if that is what it is)?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but nothing that I'm aware of. If you only have a small area, you could spray glyphosate to kill both and then put down new sod or plugs to fill it back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will the zoysia go dormant at the same time as bermuda?
Click to expand...

Most likely. It will maybe be a short while later, but to close to be comfortable spraying glyphosate (which is really even discouraged on dormant bermuda).


----------



## thegrassfactor

Spammage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but nothing that I'm aware of. If you only have a small area, you could spray glyphosate to kill both and then put down new sod or plugs to fill it back in.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the zoysia go dormant at the same time as bermuda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely. It will maybe be a short while later, but to close to be comfortable spraying glyphosate (which is really even discouraged on dormant bermuda).
Click to expand...

I would go the glyphosate route in Jan/Feb time frame after a good few days of 32 degree weather. I would probably run 16oz/acre of 41% gly, but if there's still a little green in the bermuda, I may drop that back to 12 or 8oz/acre.


----------



## kur1j

thegrassfactor said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the zoysia go dormant at the same time as bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely. It will maybe be a short while later, but to close to be comfortable spraying glyphosate (which is really even discouraged on dormant bermuda).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go the glyphosate route in Jan/Feb time frame after a good few days of 32 degree weather. I would probably run 16oz/acre of 41% gly, but if there's still a little green in the bermuda, I may drop that back to 12 or 8oz/acre.
Click to expand...

So will that kill the zoysia but not kill my bermuda? I thought you needed it to be actively growing for the glyphosate to work? If both go dormant what does it actually do? So wait till we get some really
cold weather and paint the area with glyphosate? What do I then expect? Will it just not come back in the spring and the bermuda will? Or will it be all dead in spring?

And you are pretty confident that this is Zoysia and 
not some other weed?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Sprayed with celicius and certainty mix about 4-5 days ago


----------



## Suaverc118

This is not my yard, a family members yard. I have some Celsius and some sedge hammer. Wondering if this will take care of this plus their nutsedge.
Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118

Can I combine 2,4-D with Celsius to kill his weeds?
Spray separately? Thoughts...


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> Can I combine 2,4-D with Celsius to kill his weeds?
> Spray separately? Thoughts...


Read through this thread. It addresses the limits of Celsius in cold weather. I would personally only use Celsius if I have temps over 85 degrees otherwise there are better, cheaper, and more effective products available.

http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1467


----------



## kur1j

high leverage said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I combine 2,4-D with Celsius to kill his weeds?
> Spray separately? Thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> Read through this thread. It addresses the limits of Celsius in cold weather. I would personally only use Celsius if I have temps over 85 degrees otherwise there are better, cheaper, and more effective products available.
> 
> http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1467
Click to expand...

just curious what would you use besides celsius in those cases?


----------



## high leverage

I would use exactly what the thegrassfactor said to use in cooler weather. His videos on turf management and herbicides are very informative.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Suaverc118 said:


> Man, this stuff is complicated...


I'm sorry you feel this way. Internet forums tend to over-complicate the simple, and weed-id threads can often create more confusion than be helpful.

For one of the lowest cost per application options in a simple package, just check out the Bermuda Triangle, and use a halfway decent spraying method.

You can buy 12 different herbicides, but that costs a lot, causes a lot of overlap, and can burn you if you don't watch temperature restrictions. Don't worry about kill times, initial investment costs, or lots of winter weeds (there won't be that many but cheap hose end stuff will work in cool temps). The results and costs will speak for themselves.

I hope that helps.

dfw


----------



## SimpleGreen29

Can someone help me identify and tell me how to get rid of it?


----------



## Movingshrub

SimpleGreen29 said:


> Can someone help me identify and tell me how to get rid of it?


Italian Rye grass?

Try looking at http://turfid.ncsu.edu/


----------



## Longhorn2010

Good morning everyone! This year I eradicated my yard and seeded with zoysia and it was hard work but has turned out how I would want my yard!.... well for the most part. I'm having this "grassy" invasion and could really use your wisdom to identify and eradicate this protest. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I'm posting pictures of the invader and one of my zoysia which looks way different.


----------



## Spammage

I will try to help here, but the only thing that looks like zoysia is the (third) pic on the left of the red brick/paver. The remaining grass is bermuda, likely common. There is a grassy weed in the top pic that looks a little like foxtail, but I can't tell for sure.

Edit - ok, now after the fourth pic was added I see the zoysia.


----------



## scarlso2

I can't figure this one out. My next door neighbor had St. Augustine, but this completely took over this year. It's creeping into mine and is very aggressive.


----------



## Iriasj2009

scarlso2 said:


> I can't figure this one out. My next door neighbor had St. Augustine, but this completely took over this year. It's creeping into mine and is very aggressive.


Man that looks like wild Bermuda. Paintbrush and roundup as much as you can?...


----------



## Ware

+1, looks like bermuda to me.


----------



## Rick817

I applied pre emergent towards the end of September then around mid October I saw a few of these pop up but now it's everywhere! What is it and how can i get rid of it?


----------



## LawnNerd

Rick817 said:


> I applied pre emergent towards the end of September then around mid October I saw a few of these pop up but now it's everywhere! What is it and how can i get rid of it?


Paspalum Genus. Probably Field Paspalum, possibly Thin (Bull) Paspalum. I believe with Bermuda you have a couple options, but i know Celsius will tackle Thin (Bull) and Dallisgrass (another Paspalum).


----------



## Spammage

LawnNerd said:


> but i know Celsius will tackle Thin (Bull) and Dallisgrass (another Paspalum).


Celsius may work on what you have, but at cooler temps it may be less effective and will certainly take longer to work. That is absolutely not dallisgrass, but Celsius is not effective against dallisgrass unless you just want to make it unhappy.


----------



## JohnP

scarlso2 said:


> I can't figure this one out. My next door neighbor had St. Augustine, but this completely took over this year. It's creeping into mine and is very aggressive.


I don't know enough about weeds and I know even less about warm weather grasses. However I just want to be contradictory and say it's Torpedo Grass. Only because LCN had it and said it was super aggressive and looked similar to Bermuda.


----------



## Rick817

Spammage said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i know Celsius will tackle Thin (Bull) and Dallisgrass (another Paspalum).
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius may work on what you have, but at cooler temps it may be less effective and will certainly take longer to work. That is absolutely not dallisgrass, but Celsius is not effective against dallisgrass unless you just want to make it unhappy.
Click to expand...

So with that being said i know msma will control dallisgrass so I wonder if it will take care of this weed... I would hate to spend the money on some msma and it not do anything to this weed.


----------



## Iriasj2009

JohnP said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure this one out. My next door neighbor had St. Augustine, but this completely took over this year. It's creeping into mine and is very aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about weeds and I know even less about warm weather grasses. However I just want to be contradictory and say it's Torpedo Grass. Only because LCN had it and said it was super aggressive and looked similar to Bermuda.
Click to expand...

Definitely have a valid point here. I looked up torpedo grass and it sure looks like it. Main way to identify it would be its seed heads and it super pointy leaf tips. It can be aggressive but will still need the same mode of action as Bermuda grass to get rid of...

Here's a pic..


----------



## Spammage

Iriasj2009 said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure this one out. My next door neighbor had St. Augustine, but this completely took over this year. It's creeping into mine and is very aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about weeds and I know even less about warm weather grasses. However I just want to be contradictory and say it's Torpedo Grass. Only because LCN had it and said it was super aggressive and looked similar to Bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have a valid point here. I looked up torpedo grass and it sure looks like it. Main way to identify it would be its seed heads and it super pointy leaf tips. It can be aggressive but will still need the same mode of action as Bermuda grass to get rid of...
> 
> Here's a pic..
Click to expand...

Still looks like good old common bermuda to me. While the pic of torpedograss looks similar, the blades are much larger than bermuda and might actually blend in with St Augustine except for the color.


----------



## Spammage

Rick817 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i know Celsius will tackle Thin (Bull) and Dallisgrass (another Paspalum).
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius may work on what you have, but at cooler temps it may be less effective and will certainly take longer to work. That is absolutely not dallisgrass, but Celsius is not effective against dallisgrass unless you just want to make it unhappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So with that being said i know msma will control dallisgrass so I wonder if it will take care of this weed... I would hate to spend the money on some msma and it not do anything to this weed.
Click to expand...

I don't know if it will work for the other weed or not. If you don't have but just a few dallisgrass plants, you can paint the leaves with glyphosate to try to kill them and then order the Celsius for your other weeds.


----------



## scarlso2

Spammage said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about weeds and I know even less about warm weather grasses. However I just want to be contradictory and say it's Torpedo Grass. Only because LCN had it and said it was super aggressive and looked similar to Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely have a valid point here. I looked up torpedo grass and it sure looks like it. Main way to identify it would be its seed heads and it super pointy leaf tips. It can be aggressive but will still need the same mode of action as Bermuda grass to get rid of...
> 
> Here's a pic..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still looks like good old common bermuda to me. While the pic of torpedograss looks similar, the blades are much larger than bermuda and might actually blend in with St Augustine except for the color.
Click to expand...

Torpedo grass was what I thought. I already sprayed Fusilade II and didn't notice much. I ordered quinclorac a few days ago so we'll see what that does. This stuff is super thick and blends right in with the St. Augustine, and looks significantly thicker than any Bermuda I've seen


----------



## LawnNerd

scarlso2 said:


> Torpedo grass was what I thought. I already sprayed Fusilade II and didn't notice much. I ordered quinclorac a few days ago so we'll see what that does. This stuff is super thick and blends right in with the St. Augustine, and looks significantly thicker than any Bermuda I've seen


So here's the deal with TorpedoGrass and Fusilade. You have to run that at the 24oz to the acre rate which REALLY high. Label states only 3-4oz to the acre rate is recommended for Zoysia(5oz / Acre can be used, but discoloration will occur). Bermuda will show signs of damage around 14 days post spray at the 5oz / acre rate (sprayed 8/30 and 9/5)from my personal experience.

Question, what was your rate used for spraying and when did you spray? Bermuda could be going dormant and didn't take any herbicide in if you sprayed recently. But if you sprayed earlier in the year at a "Zoysia safe" rate, and you noticed no effect on the weed, i would think that would tell you which one it is. Again, that depends on when and how much you sprayed.


----------



## scarlso2

LawnNerd said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torpedo grass was what I thought. I already sprayed Fusilade II and didn't notice much. I ordered quinclorac a few days ago so we'll see what that does. This stuff is super thick and blends right in with the St. Augustine, and looks significantly thicker than any Bermuda I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the deal with TorpedoGrass and Fusilade. You have to run that at the 24oz to the acre rate which REALLY high. Label states only 3-4oz to the acre rate is recommended for Zoysia(5oz / Acre can be used, but discoloration will occur). Bermuda will show signs of damage around 14 days post spray at the 5oz / acre rate (sprayed 8/30 and 9/5)from my personal experience.
> 
> Question, what was your rate used for spraying and when did you spray? Bermuda could be going dormant and didn't take any herbicide in if you sprayed recently. But if you sprayed earlier in the year at a "Zoysia safe" rate, and you noticed no effect on the weed, i would think that would tell you which one it is. Again, that depends on when and how much you sprayed.
Click to expand...

I applied Fusilade at the 5oz/acre rate 11 days ago. The soil temp was 73, and the section of weeds I have that I believe are Bermuda were actively growing. I also applied to the section of weeds that might be Torpedograss. Maybe it hasn't been enough time to judge effectiveness, but I haven't noticed much from either group of weeds except maybe they're not growing. Do you think an application of Quinclorac would be a good idea? Soil temps are now 68.


----------



## high leverage

scarlso2 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torpedo grass was what I thought. I already sprayed Fusilade II and didn't notice much. I ordered quinclorac a few days ago so we'll see what that does. This stuff is super thick and blends right in with the St. Augustine, and looks significantly thicker than any Bermuda I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the deal with TorpedoGrass and Fusilade. You have to run that at the 24oz to the acre rate which REALLY high. Label states only 3-4oz to the acre rate is recommended for Zoysia(5oz / Acre can be used, but discoloration will occur). Bermuda will show signs of damage around 14 days post spray at the 5oz / acre rate (sprayed 8/30 and 9/5)from my personal experience.
> 
> Question, what was your rate used for spraying and when did you spray? Bermuda could be going dormant and didn't take any herbicide in if you sprayed recently. But if you sprayed earlier in the year at a "Zoysia safe" rate, and you noticed no effect on the weed, i would think that would tell you which one it is. Again, that depends on when and how much you sprayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied Fusilade at the 5oz/acre rate 11 days ago. The soil temp was 73, and the section of weeds I have that I believe are Bermuda were actively growing. I also applied to the section of weeds that might be Torpedograss. Maybe it hasn't been enough time to judge effectiveness, but I haven't noticed much from either group of weeds except maybe they're not growing. Do you think an application of Quinclorac would be a good idea? Soil temps are now 68.
Click to expand...

I would guess it's too late in the season for either herbicide to be really effective. There comes a point in the season in which plants will stop absorbing enough herbicides for them to work. In my area that time has pasted a few months ago.


----------



## LawnNerd

scarlso2 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torpedo grass was what I thought. I already sprayed Fusilade II and didn't notice much. I ordered quinclorac a few days ago so we'll see what that does. This stuff is super thick and blends right in with the St. Augustine, and looks significantly thicker than any Bermuda I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the deal with TorpedoGrass and Fusilade. You have to run that at the 24oz to the acre rate which REALLY high. Label states only 3-4oz to the acre rate is recommended for Zoysia(5oz / Acre can be used, but discoloration will occur). Bermuda will show signs of damage around 14 days post spray at the 5oz / acre rate (sprayed 8/30 and 9/5)from my personal experience.
> 
> Question, what was your rate used for spraying and when did you spray? Bermuda could be going dormant and didn't take any herbicide in if you sprayed recently. But if you sprayed earlier in the year at a "Zoysia safe" rate, and you noticed no effect on the weed, i would think that would tell you which one it is. Again, that depends on when and how much you sprayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied Fusilade at the 5oz/acre rate 11 days ago. The soil temp was 73, and the section of weeds I have that I believe are Bermuda were actively growing. I also applied to the section of weeds that might be Torpedograss. Maybe it hasn't been enough time to judge effectiveness, but I haven't noticed much from either group of weeds except maybe they're not growing. Do you think an application of Quinclorac would be a good idea? Soil temps are now 68.
Click to expand...

Well Fusilade has a PGR effect on grass. I've noticed that growth screeches to a halt after spraying. I believe you have Torpedograss. That or it's the hairiest Bermuda i've ever seen. However, i do agree with high leverage. You are past the point of herbicides for the year, and would just wait it out till it starts growing again next spring. I'd probably start off with the Quinclorac in that area since you already have it. It will take multiple applications, but it's usage rate for torpedograss is safe enough for Zoysia.


----------



## scarlso2

LawnNerd said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the deal with TorpedoGrass and Fusilade. You have to run that at the 24oz to the acre rate which REALLY high. Label states only 3-4oz to the acre rate is recommended for Zoysia(5oz / Acre can be used, but discoloration will occur). Bermuda will show signs of damage around 14 days post spray at the 5oz / acre rate (sprayed 8/30 and 9/5)from my personal experience.
> 
> Question, what was your rate used for spraying and when did you spray? Bermuda could be going dormant and didn't take any herbicide in if you sprayed recently. But if you sprayed earlier in the year at a "Zoysia safe" rate, and you noticed no effect on the weed, i would think that would tell you which one it is. Again, that depends on when and how much you sprayed.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied Fusilade at the 5oz/acre rate 11 days ago. The soil temp was 73, and the section of weeds I have that I believe are Bermuda were actively growing. I also applied to the section of weeds that might be Torpedograss. Maybe it hasn't been enough time to judge effectiveness, but I haven't noticed much from either group of weeds except maybe they're not growing. Do you think an application of Quinclorac would be a good idea? Soil temps are now 68.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Fusilade has a PGR effect on grass. I've noticed that growth screeches to a halt after spraying. I believe you have Torpedograss. That or it's the hairiest Bermuda i've ever seen. However, i do agree with high leverage. You are past the point of herbicides for the year, and would just wait it out till it starts growing again next spring. I'd probably start off with the Quinclorac in that area since you already have it. It will take multiple applications, but it's usage rate for torpedograss is safe enough for Zoysia.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks for the tips everyone. I'll give that a go


----------



## Movingshrub

Rick817 said:


> I applied pre emergent towards the end of September then around mid October I saw a few of these pop up but now it's everywhere! What is it and how can i get rid of it?


Isn't that just poa annua?


----------



## Spammage

Movingshrub said:


> Rick817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied pre emergent towards the end of September then around mid October I saw a few of these pop up but now it's everywhere! What is it and how can i get rid of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just poa annua?
Click to expand...

There is some poa in the overview photo, but more of the wider bladed weed in the close-up.


----------



## Suaverc118

Hello fellas. So I saw this in my lawn recently. I spread pre-e back in late October and haven't had any weeds for quite some time, but now I have a few here and there. Should I put some more out?


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> Hello fellas. So I saw this in my lawn recently. I spread pre-e back in late October and haven't had any weeds for quite some time, but now I have a few here and there. Should I put some more out?


In winter if you have a grassy weeds pop up it's either Poa Annua or Italian ryegrass(annual ryegrass). The normal pre-m like Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, etc.. have less than stellar results on these grasses. In the future try Simazine, Atrazine, Specticle, Ronstar, or Prograss. For Post emergent use Monument, Revolver, Katana, or Prograss.


----------



## FATC1TY

MSMA worthwhile to use on winter weeds in Bermuda ?

Poa and some other creeping stuff like spurge randomly showing up in the grass. Mostly in my more bare areas. Got a flat looking weed that grows very very low twice so far. Very small, unknown what it might be.

Used oxadiazone ronstar g for pre m.


----------



## high leverage

FATC1TY said:


> MSMA worthwhile to use on winter weeds in Bermuda ?
> 
> Poa and some other creeping stuff like spurge randomly showing up in the grass. Mostly in my more bare areas. Got a flat looking weed that grows very very low twice so far. Very small, unknown what it might be.
> 
> Used oxadiazone ronstar g for pre m.


MSMA will not work on what you describe. I keep MSMA on hand strictly for Dallisgrass. You really need to identify what you are trying to kill and read the labels on the herbicides to find what each chemical treats.


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> Hello fellas. So I saw this in my lawn recently. I spread pre-e back in late October and haven't had any weeds for quite some time, but now I have a few here and there. Should I put some more out?


Top pic looks like Carolina Geranium


----------



## Movingshrub

high leverage said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellas. So I saw this in my lawn recently. I spread pre-e back in late October and haven't had any weeds for quite some time, but now I have a few here and there. Should I put some more out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In winter if you have a grassy weeds pop up it's either Poa Annua or Italian ryegrass(annual ryegrass). The normal pre-m like Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, etc.. have less than stellar results on these grasses. In the future try Simazine, Atrazine, Specticle, Ronstar, or Prograss. For Post emergent use Monument, Revolver, Katana, or Prograss.
Click to expand...

Concur with above.

I used mix of prodiamine, simazine, and monument, all sprayed at Halloween; no weeds at all in my yard.

My understanding is ronstar can be spotty on poa but no first hand experience using for that application. Monument and katana were better price per application.

By the way, if it's only in a few places, just hand pull it or brush it with glyphosate.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hand pick, or you could do like I'm doing and just wait until the weather gets warmer, then spray it during the spring... hands off until then. Make sure you get your Spring PreM down, and then spot spray and enjoy your green grass. Yours has come a long way Suaverc.


----------



## Tellycoleman

How much is simazine? It is pretty expensive here.


----------



## Movingshrub

Tellycoleman said:


> How much is simazine? It is pretty expensive here.


I paid $75 for 2.5 gallons. I split it with someone cause 2.5 gallons was like 12 years worth of product for me. The brand name for it is Princep 4L.


----------



## cliffrancho

Hello everyone, thanks in advanced for any help. 
I purchased a house in the summer time with a lawn of dead grass and weeds, so as a first time lawn owner, I'm doing my best to get it somewhat healthy, but I'm now seeing a large amount of lime green patches come up. I believe this is close to what Colonel Korn mentioned earlier around page 6/7, but I couldn't tell exactly from the photos.

As far as what I've done so far, I've just mowed it a few times when the grass came back to life after watering/rain, threw some grass seeds down all over in the fall before temperatures dropped, dug up a bunch of crab grass (not all of it I know, in due time!). Have some Milorganite that I haven't used yet, was advised to wait till spring. That's about it though.

does anybody have any idea on what this is? I tried to look on weed identification pages, but couldn't find anything. 
There's a good amount, but it's is only in one area, not the rest of the lawn (front yard or backyard).

Appreciate any help.


----------



## skiwhe

cliffrancho said:


> Hello everyone, thanks in advanced for any help.
> I purchased a house in the summer time with a lawn of dead grass and weeds, so as a first time lawn owner, I'm doing my best to get it somewhat healthy, but I'm now seeing a large amount of lime green patches come up. I believe this is close to what Colonel Korn mentioned earlier around page 6/7, but I couldn't tell exactly from the photos.


That looks like poa annua. Here is a link on what to use to control it: https://ugaurbanag.com/what-are-the-best-post-emergence-herbicides-for-annual-bluegrass-control/

This time of year, I just spray roundup on it while the bermuda is still dormant. Although it might be a little late for that depending on where you are located. I'm in South Texas and I'm hesitant to use roundup past Feb 1.


----------



## raldridge2315

I agree that it looks like Poa Anua (annual blue grass). This is a weed of the worse kind. Getting rid of it may well be a multi-year project. Post emergence, there are a number of products that can be used for control, but it depends on what desirable grass you have as to which one. Here in the south, with warm season grasses, Monument is a good choice choice (there are other similar products). But for cool season grasses, you really need to ask the cool season guys. The most effective control is a pre-emergent such as prodiamine in the fall. I'm in North Alabama and September 15 is the right date for this application. Check with your county extension agent for the best time in your area. Apply prodiamine again in the spring. I would not use Roundup. Desirable grass would be killed.


----------



## Spammage

cliffrancho said:


> Hello everyone, thanks in advanced for any help.
> I purchased a house in the summer time with a lawn of dead grass and weeds, so as a first time lawn owner, I'm doing my best to get it somewhat healthy, but I'm now seeing a large amount of lime green patches come up. I believe this is close to what Colonel Korn mentioned earlier around page 6/7, but I couldn't tell exactly from the photos.
> 
> As far as what I've done so far, I've just mowed it a few times when the grass came back to life after watering/rain, threw some grass seeds down all over in the fall before temperatures dropped, dug up a bunch of crab grass (not all of it I know, in due time!). Have some Milorganite that I haven't used yet, was advised to wait till spring. That's about it though.
> 
> does anybody have any idea on what this is? I tried to look on weed identification pages, but couldn't find anything.
> There's a good amount, but it's is only in one area, not the rest of the lawn (front yard or backyard).
> 
> Appreciate any help.


I'm not sure what it is, but it's not poa annua. I wouldn't use round up either, unless you want to kill off everything and start over. I see what looks like some fescue in the pictures, which could be the seed you threw all over, but I'm not sure what your primary grass even is at this point.

EDIT - just noticed you are in the PAC northwest and have "bluegrass". You will want to begin posting in the cool season grass section to get the best advice and input for your lawn and area.


----------



## cliffrancho

Thanks for the input everybody. 
Yah, I know I'm in the Warm Season forum, but I didn't see a weed ID thread in the Cool season - plus I thought the other guy (Colonel corn) had what looked like a similar issue.

Looking into poa annua, it sounds like what happened here as far the pattern, but...hmm. It got me looking into other possibilities. maybe Rough bluegrass...poa trivialis...creeping bentgrass

And yah, I'm not certain what grass I have, looking around, I thought it was close to kentucky Bluegrass and there's a good amount of that around here. possibly buffalo grass though.

It's all been super helpful, thanks again everybody. I'll go post on the Cool season area.


----------



## skiwhe

Spammage said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but it's not poa annua. I wouldn't use round up either, unless you want to kill off everything and start over. I see what looks like some fescue in the pictures, which could be the seed you threw all over, but I'm not sure what your primary grass even is at this point.
> 
> EDIT - just noticed you are in the PAC northwest and have "bluegrass". You will want to begin posting in the cool season grass section to get the best advice and input for your lawn and area.


With warm season grasses, as long as they are dormant, there's no reason you cannot use glyphosate (roundup) in your lawn. I have used it several years with no problem at all. I know several others who do the same. Its important not to over do it and not to do it as the lawn comes out of dormancy, but for Dec/Jan weeds, it's no problem at all.


----------



## Spammage

skiwhe said:


> With warm season grasses, as long as they are dormant, there's no reason you cannot use glyphosate (roundup) in your lawn. I have used it several years with no problem at all. I know several others who do the same. Its important not to over do it and not to do it as the lawn comes out of dormancy, but for Dec/Jan weeds, it's no problem at all.


While that is still a practice I wouldn't recommend because to many people have had issues with it, I was referring specifically to cliffrancho. His grass is still green. I would never suggest Roundup to anyone who still has green grass, because you can't know if they are aware of what dormant bermuda is and understand the risks involved.


----------



## J_nick

cliffrancho said:


> Thanks for the input everybody.
> Yah, I know I'm in the Warm Season forum, but I didn't see a weed ID thread in the Cool season - plus I thought the other guy (Colonel corn) had what looked like a similar issue.
> 
> Looking into poa annua, it sounds like what happened here as far the pattern, but...hmm. It got me looking into other possibilities. maybe Rough bluegrass...poa trivialis...creeping bentgrass
> 
> And yah, I'm not certain what grass I have, looking around, I thought it was close to kentucky Bluegrass and there's a good amount of that around here. possibly buffalo grass though.
> 
> It's all been super helpful, thanks again everybody. I'll go post on the Cool season area.


Welcome to TLF

Here is the cool season weed ID thread 
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=605&hilit=Weed+ID


----------



## g-man

J_nick said:


> cliffrancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input everybody.
> Yah, I know I'm in the Warm Season forum, but I didn't see a weed ID thread in the Cool season - plus I thought the other guy (Colonel corn) had what looked like a similar issue.
> 
> Looking into poa annua, it sounds like what happened here as far the pattern, but...hmm. It got me looking into other possibilities. maybe Rough bluegrass...poa trivialis...creeping bentgrass
> 
> And yah, I'm not certain what grass I have, looking around, I thought it was close to kentucky Bluegrass and there's a good amount of that around here. possibly buffalo grass though.
> 
> It's all been super helpful, thanks again everybody. I'll go post on the Cool season area.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF
> 
> Here is the cool season weed ID thread
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=605&hilit=Weed+ID
Click to expand...

Thanks J_Nick

This is not Poa Annua. It is not even a grass It looks like a woody weed. I would go straight to Weed B Gon CCO. Follow this thread for more general information. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595

Do not use roundup in a cool season lawn unless you are ready for bare dirt.

Please join us at the cool season side


----------



## MedozK

Had some spare money in the bank account so thought it was time to pick up some supplies


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice work, Medoz!


----------



## MedozK

dfw_pilot said:


> Nice work, Medoz!


Thanks, want to try and stay on top this year.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Lots and Lots of wild garlic. I guess the Glyphosate didnt kill the bulbs during renovaion.
What the best plan


----------



## Movingshrub

Tellycoleman said:


> Lots and Lots of wild garlic. I guess the Glyphosate didnt kill the bulbs during renovaion.
> What the best plan


I am using Image (imazaqin) this year. Just applied today so can't say how well it works or doesn't work.


----------



## high leverage

Tellycoleman said:


> Lots and Lots of wild garlic. I guess the Glyphosate didnt kill the bulbs during renovaion.
> What the best plan


MSM is what you want. It's incredibly cheap. $28 at Site One


----------



## Movingshrub

@Tellycoleman , if you end up using MSM turf, feel free to report back on success rate. I haven't used it before and don't want to buy it prematurely.

@high leverage , didn't know MSM covered wild onion, carrot, garlic, etc. Learned something new! Thanks.


----------



## high leverage

Movingshrub said:


> @Tellycoleman , if you end up using MSM turf, feel free to report back on success rate. I haven't used it before and don't want to buy it prematurely.
> 
> @high leverage , didn't know MSM covered wild onion, carrot, garlic, etc. Learned something new! Thanks.


It's so cost effective. It should be in everyone's arsenal. I'm doing some testing on POA and Italian ryegrass. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Movingshrub

If there was a new sulfonurea herbicide to control poa, I am sure manor would have it printed in bold letters on the label.

Also, didn't see it on this document, but doesn't mean it won't work. https://secure.caes.uga.edu/extension/publications/files/pdf/B%201463_2.PDF


----------



## Movingshrub

@Tellycoleman where do you go locally for fertilizer or granular pre-em?

My brother lives in Nolensville and works near the airports. I am trying to figure it where to send him for some granular 0-0-7 prodiamine, a good slow release fert, and maybe some trimec. Any suggestions for that area that aren't selling just Ander$ons products.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Movingshrub said:


> @Tellycoleman where do you go locally for fertilizer or granular pre-em?
> 
> My brother lives in Nolensville and works near the airports. I am trying to figure it where to send him for some granular 0-0-7 prodiamine, a good slow release fert, and maybe some trimec. Any suggestions for that area that aren't selling just Ander$ons products.


You could go with Site one. Just didnt like the service I was wanting and was talked down to.
If he works close to the airport then the BEST place to go is Advanced Turf Solutions. ( they sale Andersons) It is litterally 2 miles from the airport. I get all my fert and alot of my herbicides from them. They also have fert-prodiamine mix your wanting. It is also the cheapest i have found for ammonium sulfate fertilizer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Tellycoleman said:


> You could go with Site one. Just didnt like the service I was wanting and was talked down to.


Sorry to hear that, Telly. The service one receives at a SiteOne as a non-pro, who isn't buying $2k worth of material or doesn't have an account there seems to be really hit or miss based on location. That was my experience the first time in there, too.

Once I realized they were not interested in chit-chat, questions, or selling me what I actually needed, it became easier. The last time I walked in and asked for a gallon of Regimax (PGR), marker dye, and some NIS, it just rolled off my tongue, and the guy asked for my account number, haha! I said I'm just a homeowner, thanks. If they have what you need at the right price, it's a decent place to go. I'll bet with your TLF experience now, you'd be a pro and dealing with them. _They are kind of like gun stores_ - they have great products but most agents are grumpy and unhappy to help.


----------



## MedozK

Ok, have pre-emerged with Prodiamine, and spot sprayed with Trimec. Some of the already emerged weeds and grass are dying, but I have a section of the grass below that looks fine and is flourishing. Any idea, the type and what can kill it?


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> Ok, have pre-emerged with Prodiamine, and spot sprayed with Trimec. Some of the already emerged weeds and grass are dying, but I have a section of the grass below that looks fine and is flourishing. Any idea, the type and what can kill it?


I'm terrible at weed ID, but it looks like annual bluegrass. Trimec is a broadleaf herbicide, so you're right that it would likely have no effect. What other herbicides do you have on hand?


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, have pre-emerged with Prodiamine, and spot sprayed with Trimec. Some of the already emerged weeds and grass are dying, but I have a section of the grass below that looks fine and is flourishing. Any idea, the type and what can kill it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible at weed ID, but it looks like annual bluegrass. Trimec is a broadleaf herbicide, so you're right that it would likely have no effect. What other herbicides do you have on hand?
Click to expand...

Celsius and Image. Think I'm going to try and spot spray with Image.


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> ...Think I'm going to try and spot spray with Image.


10-4, that's what I would do. :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579

MedozK said:


> Ok, have pre-emerged with Prodiamine, and spot sprayed with Trimec. Some of the already emerged weeds and grass are dying, but I have a section of the grass below that looks fine and is flourishing. Any idea, the type and what can kill it?


I have the same weed in my back yard. I was told it was Poana Annua (Blue Grass) also. I Just spot sprayed with roundup. My bermuda is still dormant.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Stro3579 did you blanket or spot spray glyphosate and is your Bermuda still dormant? Mine is absolutely greening up.


----------



## Redland1

Hey all.New to the forum.I live a few miles north of San Antonio,Tx and I have a weed that I can't identify.My lawn is Bermuda and it is coming out of dormancy.So far I have heard it's Dallisgras from Scott's,Barnyard or Italian ryegrass from Lawnsite,and Crabgrass from the San Antonio ag extension.So I'm lost on how to proceed.


----------



## Spammage

@Redland1

Doesn't look like dallisgrass, seems to early for crabgrass (especially since your bermuda is still mostly dormant), but I'm not sure what it is. Not that you want to let it go to seed, but seed heads are usually a good way to identify grassy weeds.

Prodiamine should prevent germination if you apply a 6 month rate in October. I would apply now if you haven't already to prevent further infestation. The weeds appear pretty isolated, so I would probably try painting them with glyphosate to clear up the existing weeds.


----------



## high leverage

I replied to your other post on lawnsite. To early in the season to have crabgrass and Dallis grass that size. So you can eliminate those. Barnyard grass is also a summer annual. With this in mind I would say Italian Ryegrass. But regardless if it's Barnyard or Italian pick up a sulfonylurea (katana, Revolver, Monument, etc...) these are expensive but can be used throughout the season to treat other weeds.


----------



## ajmikola

Not sure what i have here. I sprayed with celcius and q4 combo last week. No sign of death yet.


----------



## Spammage

ajmikola said:


> Not sure what i have here. I sprayed with celcius and q4 combo last week. No sign of death yet.


Poa annua.


----------



## Redland1

high leverage said:


> I replied to your other post on lawnsite. To early in the season to have crabgrass and Dallis grass that size. So you can eliminate those. Barnyard grass is also a summer annual. With this in mind I would say Italian Ryegrass. But regardless if it's Barnyard or Italian pick up a sulfonylurea (katana, Revolver, Monument, etc...) these are expensive but can be used throughout the season to treat other weeds.


Will digging it out with a skinny shovel work,or will it come back?


----------



## Movingshrub

high leverage said:


> I replied to your other post on lawnsite. To early in the season to have crabgrass and Dallis grass that size. So you can eliminate those. Barnyard grass is also a summer annual. With this in mind I would say Italian Ryegrass. But regardless if it's Barnyard or Italian pick up a sulfonylurea (katana, Revolver, Monument, etc...) these are expensive but can be used throughout the season to treat other weeds.


What about using metsulfuron methyl (MSM Turf/Manor) for @Redland1's weed? I think it looks like some kind of rye grass. It's the wrong season for crabgrass, barnyard, or dallisgrass, unless it's been there all year.

Monument or Katana should definitely do the job and would address any poa as well, but MSM seems cheaper to procure based on the size of his yard, if it will do the job.

@ajmikola - Poa annua. q4 isn't going to do it. Celsius *might* do some damage considering we've had warm weather here locally.

You can dig it out but you should expect more to follow this time of year in Huntsville. How big is your yard? Do you have any simazine, revolver, monument, katana, or Celsius (least likely to kill it out of aforementioned items)? You can hand brush with glyphosate but poa has been known to develop resistance to glyphosate, simazine, prodiamine, so no guarantee on one particular product. The advice I got was a three pronged approach - prodiamine pre-em, simazine, and then monument. So far, I found one poa plant which was buried under a bunch of leaves and likely dodged the spray application as a result.


----------



## Stro3579

Movingshrub said:


> @Stro3579 did you blanket or spot spray glyphosate and is your Bermuda still dormant? Mine is absolutely greening up.


Spot sprayed. It is still dormant where the poana is growing.


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stro3579 did you blanket or spot spray glyphosate and is your Bermuda still dormant? Mine is absolutely greening up.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot sprayed. It is still dormant where the poana is growing.
Click to expand...

If it's in your front yard and it's not A lot. Dig or pull it up. Since your yard is greening up.


----------



## Redland1

Well,it was driving me crazy having all those weeds so I went and purchased Round up and the Round up pump sprayer that has a shield at the end and sprayed 75% of them.Hopefully I didn't kill the lawn.i did find a couple of seed heads halfway through which I will attach.

If I did over spray Bermuda a little,how far will the kill zone be?


----------



## Redland1




----------



## Mightyquinn

Redland1 said:


> Well,it was driving me crazy having all those weeds so I went and purchased Round up and the Round up pump sprayer that has a shield at the end and sprayed 75% of them.Hopefully I didn't kill the lawn.i did find a couple of seed heads halfway through which I will attach.
> 
> If I did over spray Bermuda a little,how far will the kill zone be?


You will most likely have a lot of brown spots all over the lawn once it all greens up but since you have bermuda it should all fill in and be a thing of the past come June if you feed and water it correctly.


----------



## Movingshrub

This is in my sidewalk strip, so it might be getting warmer soil, than the rest of the yard. Soil temps the last week have been 64F+. My thought is that it's common Bermuda. Also, this is an unrenvated part of my yard, which has irrigation work (read: heavily disturbed soil) last year, so no clue what all was growing in this area. I plan to glyphosate this whole area multiple tones when I renovate it via sprigging per @Ware 's encouragement.



Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF When I do this this year, it would will involve applying three or four apps of glyphosate, after whatever is there starts to green up. Tilling/manually removing the debris and smoothing out the area, then sprigging. Target planting date would be before Memorial Day
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY. Can't wait! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redland1 said:


> Hey all.New to the forum.I live a few miles north of San Antonio,Tx and I have a weed that I can't identify.My lawn is Bermuda and it is coming out of dormancy.So far I have heard it's Dallisgras from Scott's,Barnyard or Italian ryegrass from Lawnsite,and Crabgrass from the San Antonio ag extension.So I'm lost on how to proceed.


I'm leaning toward dallisgrass, and not because you live in TX 

MSMA should kill it, but you've got a long fight ahead of you. Dig it out if you only have a few clumps, but if you have a lot, then spray it. Here's what University of Tennessee has to say about it.


----------



## Movingshrub

@@Redland1 How long have you had that weed in your yard/when did it show up? Was it there last year?


----------



## Redland1

Colonel K0rn said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all.New to the forum.I live a few miles north of San Antonio,Tx and I have a weed that I can't identify.My lawn is Bermuda and it is coming out of dormancy.So far I have heard it's Dallisgras from Scott's,Barnyard or Italian ryegrass from Lawnsite,and Crabgrass from the San Antonio ag extension.So I'm lost on how to proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward dallisgrass, and not because you live in TX
> 
> MSMA should kill it, but you've got a long fight ahead of you. Dig it out if you only have a few clumps, but if you have a lot, then spray it. Here's what University of Tennessee has to say about it.
Click to expand...

The seedhead doesn't match Dallisgrass,but looks more like the POA seedhead.


----------



## Redland1

Movingshrub said:


> @@Redland1 How long have you had that weed in your yard/when did it show up? Was it there last year?


We purchased the home mid September and moved in October.The lawn was still green but I don't remember this many weeds.The previous owners might have had a company spray them before they listed it and I didn't put down any pre emergergent because I didn't know about it then.


----------



## Movingshrub

@@Redland1 - Although this doesn't address what the weed is, considering the size of your yard, you might consider just grabbing a bottle of glyphosate and a paint brush. It almost definitely will kill it, it's significantly cheaper than some of the more exotic herbicides, and, once you consider the time it takes to mix up the herbicide, spray it, and clean everything out, you may have been just as fast with some glyphosate poured into one of those little hand-held painting cups and a 2" paintbrush.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> @@Redland1 - Although this doesn't address what the weed is, considering the size of your yard, you might consider just grabbing a bottle of glyphosate and a paint brush. It almost definitely will kill it, it's significantly cheaper than some of the more exotic herbicides, and, once you consider the time it takes to mix up the herbicide, spray it, and clean everything out, you may have been just as fast with some glyphosate poured into one of those little hand-held painting cups and a 2" paintbrush.


+1, a lot less expensive, and can control what you're killing.


----------



## Spammage

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @@Redland1 - Although this doesn't address what the weed is, considering the size of your yard, you might consider just grabbing a bottle of glyphosate and a paint brush. It almost definitely will kill it, it's significantly cheaper than some of the more exotic herbicides, and, once you consider the time it takes to mix up the herbicide, spray it, and clean everything out, you may have been just as fast with some glyphosate poured into one of those little hand-held painting cups and a 2" paintbrush.
> 
> 
> 
> +1, a lot less expensive, and can control what you're killing.
Click to expand...

Crazily enough, the first person that responded two days ago recommended the same thing.


----------



## Movingshrub

Spammage said:


> Crazily enough, the first person that responded two days ago recommended the same thing.


Totally missed that detail. I'll give credit where credit is due.

I think @Spammage has the right idea to hand brush glyphosate. Please let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.


----------



## dsotm

Is this annual ryegrass?


----------



## J_nick

dsotm said:


> Is this annual ryegrass?


Do you guys get hard freezes in Glendale? Is that dormant Bermuda around the weed? I'm horrible at weed ID from pictures but it might be Goosegrass. It normally dies when the temps drop below freezing but in your location it might not get cold enough.


----------



## dsotm

J_nick said:


> Do you guys get hard freezes in Glendale? Is that dormant Bermuda around the weed? I'm horrible at weed ID from pictures but it might be Goosegrass. It normally dies when the temps drop below freezing but in your location it might not get cold enough.


We've maybe had 1 week in the 30s this winter, yes it's dormant bermuda


----------



## high leverage

That's not goosegrass. To do it right you'll need a sulfonylurea herbicide like Revolver, Monument, or Katana to eradicate those grasses. These are expensive.

If you want to go the cheap route, considering the amount of weeds in you picture and judging by the looks of the Bermuda. I would blanket spray glyphosate at 1 pint/acre. The lawn forum members will be *up in arms *over this recommendation. However this is a common practice of warm season turf manager across the U.S.. In fact many prominent golf courses follow this procedure year after year. Here is an academic article on this exact procedure https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2017...n-slightly-greened-up-bermudagrass-in-winter/


----------



## dfw_pilot

high leverage said:


> The lawn forum members will be *up in arms *over this recommendation.


Why? It's even recommended to use Glyphosate in the Bermuda Triangle you have so much disdain for.


----------



## Movingshrub

dfw_pilot said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn forum members will be *up in arms *over this recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? It's even recommended to use Glyphosate in the Bermuda Triangle you have so much disdain for.
Click to expand...

In the Bermuda bible section on weed control for Dec & Jan - "Under NO circumstances is it recommended to spray Round Up (Glyphosate) on a dormant Bermuda lawn to kill weeds."

Anyways, to the @dsotm , IF you opt to spray glyphosate, the 1pt to the acre make sure to get your math correct, and I'd suggest, like High leverage, that you blanket spray versus spot spray, otherwise you're going to end up with inconsistent green-up across the yard. I imagine you'd rather it all come in green at the same time versus spotty.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> ...The lawn forum members will be *up in arms *over this recommendation...


Matt, I just don't understand your bitterness towards this site. Just like everyone else here, you are welcome to share with other members what works for you, but please do so with respectful candor. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

@Movingshrub: everything in context my friend. Lawn and weed care isn't always so formulaic. The Bible says that to let new users understand that there may very well be dead spots in the lawn. But that's a different topic than trying to get rid of troublesome weeds on a $15 budget. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Movingshrub

@@dfw_pilot We are limited by text as the communication medium versus chatting face-to-face. I am pretty sure we have the same, or at least similar, goals here; Help like-minded lawn enthusiast individuals, by providing them information/options, understanding that not everyone has the same budget.

For the weed posted by dsotm, I think his choices are (in no particular order): 
1. Hope it's an annual, expect it to die off at some point, and plan to manage via pre-emergent in the future
2. Control with blanket app of glyphosate at a risk to damaging non-dormant turf and inconsistent green-up.
3. Spot spray glyphosate with higher risk of inconsistent green up and over application in one spot
4. Hand-brush glyphosate - least risky to turf but most demanding in terms of labor; most likely to get 100% kill of plant.
5. Blanket spray a sulfonylurea herbicide (which could include Monument, Katana, Revolver, or maybe Certainty) which will likely be more costly than glyphosate, but involves less risk to the turf, and with no 100% assurance of control.


----------



## high leverage

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The lawn forum members will be *up in arms *over this recommendation...
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I just don't understand your bitterness towards this site. Just like everyone else here, you are welcome to share with other members what works for you, but please do so with respectful candor. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I don't see any disrespect in my recommendation or candor. It has been stated many times on this site that using glyphosate on dormant Bermuda is not recommended. However in academic studies and turf manager with actual degrees in this field all use it on a yearly basis. I was simply setting up my rebuttal to the multiple post that will follow disagreeing with my recommendation.


----------



## Ware

I've read the NC State article, and think it's great. I think it has been linked here and/or ATY in the past. That doesn't mean I would spray glypho on my own lawn, so I'm not eager to recommend it to others. I just don't see the reward being worth the risk. Maybe you do, and that's cool. Maybe dsotm does, and that's cool too. There are many roads to Dublin. Just don't forget you've issued the same caution...



high leverage said:


> It's too early to use glyphosate on dormant bermuda. I would guess your bermuda isn't totally dormant yet. January is the best time to do this. It can take multiple applications to work and it still might not completely kill it. *If you do choose glyphosate proceed with caution. Some people have had issue durning spring green up with residual effects from the glyphosate.* The herbicide Revolver can be used but it's $250.


----------



## high leverage

Ware said:


> I've read the NC State article, and think it's great. I think it has been linked here and/or ATY in the past. That doesn't mean I would spray glypho on my own lawn, so I'm not eager to recommend it to others. I just don't see the reward being worth the risk. Maybe you do, and that's cool. Maybe dsotm does, and that's cool too. There are many roads to Dublin. Just don't forget you've issued the same caution...
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early to use glyphosate on dormant bermuda. I would guess your bermuda isn't totally dormant yet. January is the best time to do this. It can take multiple applications to work and it still might not completely kill it. *If you do choose glyphosate proceed with caution. Some people have had issue durning spring green up with residual effects from the glyphosate.* The herbicide Revolver can be used but it's $250.
Click to expand...

Thank you for being so diligent in researching my previous posts and reminding me. However after more research and real world experience I no longer have unfounded fear in glyphosate.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> Thank you for being so diligent in researching my previous posts and reminding me. However after more research and real world experience I no longer have unfounded fear in glyphosate.


You have no doubt evolved into an expert since showing up here. I applaud your confidence. :thumbup:



high leverage said:


> New member from Oklahoma. Looking to expand my knowledge of turf grasses while striving for perfection in my own lawn. I found this forum along with others while researching herbicide. I currently have about 5,000 ft2 of turf that I manicure. Front lawn is approximately 2,000 ft2 of common bermuda that is more than likely established 50yrs ago when the home was built. My side yard is about 400 ft2 of Meyers Z52 Zoysia because of its shade tolerance. And my backyard is 2,500 ft2 of a mixture of common, latitude 36, Tiff419, and Meyers Zoysia.
> 
> In the early 2000's durning my college days I worked two summers on the grounds crew at Southern Hills Country Club. Durning that time I learned a lot about turf maintenance. Countless hours mowing greens every morning, laying truck loads of sod, miles of edging, and hours of spraying of chemicals. These experiences shaped my appreciation of turf grass and this hobby.
> 
> Matt





high leverage said:


> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> I'm two season in on mine with exponential improvement. I started with a lawn full of Crabgrass and Dallisgrass to something respectable. Some would consider it the best in the neighborhood but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.


----------



## csbutler

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## high leverage

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so diligent in researching my previous posts and reminding me. However after more research and real world experience I no longer have unfounded fear in glyphosate.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no doubt evolved into an expert since showing up here. I applaud your confidence. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> New member from Oklahoma. Looking to expand my knowledge of turf grasses while striving for perfection in my own lawn. I found this forum along with others while researching herbicide. I currently have about 5,000 ft2 of turf that I manicure. Front lawn is approximately 2,000 ft2 of common bermuda that is more than likely established 50yrs ago when the home was built. My side yard is about 400 ft2 of Meyers Z52 Zoysia because of its shade tolerance. And my backyard is 2,500 ft2 of a mixture of common, latitude 36, Tiff419, and Meyers Zoysia.
> 
> In the early 2000's durning my college days I worked two summers on the grounds crew at Southern Hills Country Club. Durning that time I learned a lot about turf maintenance. Countless hours mowing greens every morning, laying truck loads of sod, miles of edging, and hours of spraying of chemicals. These experiences shaped my appreciation of turf grass and this hobby.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> I guess we could say the same about you and most anyone on this forum with out an actual degree. I'm sorry if i don't drink to Kool Aid this forum provides. A state my opinion just like everyone else and yet people take offense. I'm sure that I'm on many people foe's list seeing how quick you and other respond to my posts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## high leverage

For the sake of not clogging up this thread. Back to the weed ID's. If you or anyone would like to discus this further please feel free to PM with your displeasure and criticism.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> For the sake of not clogging up this thread. Back to the weed ID's. If you or anyone would like to discus this further please feel free to PM with your displeasure and criticism.


Thanks HL. Again, we're all chasing the same thing here, and recognize there is more than one way to do lawn care. If I didn't value your opinion or want people to see what you have to say, they wouldn't - but this isn't ATY.

:beer:


----------



## Killbuzz

Movingshrub said:


> @@dfw_pilot We are limited by text as the communication medium versus chatting face-to-face. I am pretty sure we have the same, or at least similar, goals here; Help like-minded lawn enthusiast individuals, by providing them information/options, understanding that not everyone has the same budget.
> 
> For the weed posted by dsotm, I think his choices are (in no particular order):
> 1. Hope it's an annual, expect it to die off at some point, and plan to manage via pre-emergent in the future
> 2. Control with blanket app of glyphosate at a risk to damaging non-dormant turf and inconsistent green-up.
> 3. Spot spray glyphosate with higher risk of inconsistent green up and over application in one spot
> 4. Hand-brush glyphosate - least risky to turf but most demanding in terms of labor; most likely to get 100% kill of plant.
> 5. Blanket spray a sulfonylurea herbicide (which could include Monument, Katana, Revolver, or maybe Certainty) which will likely be more costly than glyphosate, but involves less risk to the turf, and with no 100% assurance of control.


Or just pull it.


----------



## dsotm

Killbuzz said:


> Or just pull it.


I killed a few of them with glyphosate a while back while trying to (unsuccessfully) kill the mallow infestation the previous owner left me with. May kill a few more off before it really warms up and leave a few to see if the heat gets rid of them this summer.


----------



## Redland1

Movingshrub said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazily enough, the first person that responded two days ago recommended the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally missed that detail. I'll give credit where credit is due.
> 
> I think @Spammage has the right idea to hand brush glyphosate. Please let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.
Click to expand...

A good amount of the grass or weed I sprayed died with the RU and it only spread to the Bermuda in less than five areas and not by much.Im going to spot spray the ones I missed in the front and backyard tomorrow.


----------



## Toti

Can you guys identify this weed?i have a lot of this and there are areas that was already took over by this pesky weed,thanks


----------



## balistek

What is that thin grassy looking ones. I have alot of that in parts of the front


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Toti It appears to be white clover or a species close to it. Take a look at this and see if you can confirmIf it is white clover, you can use quinclorac to kill it.

@balistek I spotted some carolina geranium, oxalis, and I believe that the long grassy stuff is Nimblewill, but it could just be really long bermuda. The only way to tell is to take it down to the crown, and see if you have stolons growing from the crown. I'm betting that it's bermuda. They look similar, but have different structure with the ligule.


----------



## balistek

thanks CK, Ive even just thought about buying some bermuda seed, throw it down, cut low, and slowly transition the yard to bermuda. If that is bermuda, i'd wager the percentages between bermuda and SA are nearly equal. I'll try to get some closer pics near the crown for confirmation.


----------



## Toti

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Toti It appears to be white clover or a species close to it. Take a look at this and see if you can confirmIf it is white clover, you can use quinclorac to kill it.
> 
> @balistek I spotted some carolina geranium, oxalis, and I believe that the long grassy stuff is Nimblewill, but it could just be really long bermuda. The only way to tell is to take it down to the crown, and see if you have stolons growing from the crown. I'm betting that it's bermuda. They look similar, but have different structure with the ligule.


Hi Coronel Korn,does'nt look like a white clover,they have similar leaves but mine has no flower,it straight up all leaves that spread liek crazy,thanks


----------



## Movingshrub

Toti said:


> Can you guys identify this weed?i have a lot of this and there are areas that was already took over by this pesky weed,thanks


Look up photos of dollar weed and see if it looks the same.


----------



## dsotm

Any idea what this is? Had it popping up by some leaking bubblers and one or two spots in the lawn


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Toti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys identify this weed?i have a lot of this and there are areas that was already took over by this pesky weed,thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up photos of dollar weed and see if it looks the same.
Click to expand...

+1 on dollarweed. Good call!


----------



## Movingshrub

dsotm said:


> Any idea what this is? Had it popping up by some leaking bubblers and one or two spots in the lawn


Compare to photos of lawn burweed


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Toti It appears to be white clover or a species close to it. Take a look at this and see if you can confirmIf it is white clover, you can use quinclorac to kill it.
> 
> @balistek I spotted some carolina geranium, oxalis, and I believe that the long grassy stuff is Nimblewill, but it could just be really long bermuda. The only way to tell is to take it down to the crown, and see if you have stolons growing from the crown. I'm betting that it's bermuda. They look similar, but have different structure with the ligule.


Nimblewill and Bermuda both have stolons and rhizomes. Like Col said, the ligule is the way to tell, and good luck on that without a magnifying glass.


----------



## balistek

Pulled this up. I have some areas of my front that have a different texture compared to thick blades of st Aug. That doesn't look like a weed to me. Is that bermuda?

Also. This is running on top the soil stolons like SA.


----------



## J_nick

@balistek your assumptions seem to be correct. It looks like some common Bermuda to me


----------



## kur1j

Friend asked me to help him with killing his weeds.

I don't think it's crabgrass as it's really early in the season for the stuff to be this mature. Is it carpetgrass, dallisgrass maybe? I can tell by the seed head easily but these aren't thst mature yet.


----------



## Movingshrub

@kur1j

Pull up some and look to see if there are any stolons and/or rhizomes.

It almost looks too stringy in one of the photos for dallisgrass, or its two different weeds.


----------



## kur1j

Movingshrub said:


> @kur1j
> 
> Pull up some and look to see if there are any stolons and/or rhizomes.
> 
> It almost looks too stringy in one of the photos for dallisgrass, or its two different weeds.


They are different weeds. I was just thinking one of them looked like dallisgrass.


----------



## gijoe4500

If you do have dallisgrass, good luck. It took me getting a hold of some MSMA to eradicate the stuff I had in my yard.


----------



## kur1j

gijoe4500 said:


> If you do have dallisgrass, good luck. It took me getting a hold of some MSMA to eradicate the stuff I had in my yard.


I've got some MSMA. Had it to kill some dallisgrass in my yard. I just don't like using it unless I have to and the only way I've been able to confirm dallisgrass is the seed head. I struggle identifying weeds just by the leaves.


----------



## Redland1

kur1j said:


> Friend asked me to help him with killing his weeds.
> 
> I don't think it's crabgrass as it's really early in the season for the stuff to be this mature. Is it carpetgrass, dallisgrass maybe? I can tell by the seed head easily but these aren't thst mature yet.


Looks like what I had in my lawn.I spotted sprayed with Roundup and 95% of it is gone.


----------



## kur1j

Redland1 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend asked me to help him with killing his weeds.
> 
> I don't think it's crabgrass as it's really early in the season for the stuff to be this mature. Is it carpetgrass, dallisgrass maybe? I can tell by the seed head easily but these aren't thst mature yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like what I had in my lawn.I spotted sprayed with Roundup and 95% of it is gone.
Click to expand...

I don't want to round up the stuff unless I have to. Would simply rather use selective herbicide if possible.


----------



## Spammage

Not sure what it is, but it isn't dallisgrass. I'm guessing Certainty, Celsius or MSM would probably do it in, but you may want to let one of the plants go to seed so that it can be better identified.


----------



## high leverage

kur1j said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kur1j
> 
> Pull up some and look to see if there are any stolons and/or rhizomes.
> 
> It almost looks too stringy in one of the photos for dallisgrass, or its two different weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> They are different weeds. I was just thinking one of them looked like dallisgrass.
Click to expand...

Way too early for Dallisgrass. I can't be certain without seeing it in person but I'm lean towards Orchard grass


----------



## kur1j

Spammage said:


> Not sure what it is, but it isn't dallisgrass. I'm guessing Certainty, Celsius or MSM would probably do it in, but you may want to let one of the plants go to seed so that it can be better identified.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. I've got all 3 of those so I'll probably end up trying one after the other so I know what will end up killing it. He's got plenty of it to select from lol.


----------



## kur1j

high leverage said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kur1j
> 
> Pull up some and look to see if there are any stolons and/or rhizomes.
> 
> It almost looks too stringy in one of the photos for dallisgrass, or its two different weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> They are different weeds. I was just thinking one of them looked like dallisgrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way too early for Dallisgrass. I can't be certain without seeing it in person but I'm lean towards Orchard grass
Click to expand...

Ah I was thinking since dallas grass sticks around all year and would now be just greening up.


----------



## high leverage

kur1j said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are different weeds. I was just thinking one of them looked like dallisgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> Way too early for Dallisgrass. I can't be certain without seeing it in person but I'm lean towards Orchard grass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I was thinking since dallas grass sticks around all year and would now be just greening up.
Click to expand...

You are correct Dallisgrass is a perennial. But you won't see it that size until June or July


----------



## Redtenchu

In my buddy's Zoysia Lawn. It's the only thing that broke his Prodiamine application, but it's all over. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Redtenchu

A buddy of mine found it.

Vetch.

Thanks!


----------



## Redland1

I had a low spot on my front side lawn and used up a bunch of topsoil that the previous owners left behind to fill it in.Well besides this weed popping up out of it that I think is sedge I also didn't solve the low spot like I thought I did.Any help on the weed ID and low spot would be great.Thanks.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Redland1 said:


> I had a low spot on my front side lawn and used up a bunch of topsoil that the previous owners left behind to fill it in.Well besides this weed popping up out of it that I think is sedge I also didn't solve the low spot like I thought I did.Any help on the weed ID and low spot would be great.Thanks.


That's Nutsedge. Looks for a product called Sedgehammer.

https://www.domyown.com/sedgehammer-herbicide-p-1348.html

You can also mix it with other stuff, or get something more expensive that does everything, like this:

https://www.domyown.com/blindside-herbicide-wdg-p-2679.html

(that is a generic version of Celsius)


----------



## kur1j

Celsius and blindside are not the same. Celsius will not kill sedges. Blindside is closer to something like Dismiss. Blindside is just a combination of MSM and Sulfentrazone, Dismiss just has Sulfentrazone. Both blindside and Dimiss will kill the sedges no questions asked.


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> Celsius and blindside are not the same. Celsius will not kill sedges. Blindside is closer to something like Dismiss. Blindside is just a combination of MSM and Sulfentrazone, Dismiss just has Sulfentrazone. Both blindside and Dimiss will kill the sedges no questions asked.


I stand corrected


----------



## Redland1

I saw that Ortho Nutsedge killer has sulfentrazone.Does anyone have any experience with this product? Also saw that RU weed killer not weed and grass has yellow nutsedge on the list and it also has Sulfentrazone at a higher dosage as well as 24D.Any experience with that product?


----------



## kur1j

I have no experience with either of those. I use dimiss which has sulfentrazone at about 40x concentration. I'm sure either of those will kill the sedges.


----------



## Movingshrub

Sooner the better on treating the sedges. They can become extremely challenging to manage. Sedges also like wet areas to resolve drainage accordingly.


----------



## Redland1

Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redland1 said:


> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.


Interesting, looks like a lower cost alternative finally hit the big box stores.


----------



## Greendoc

Colonel K0rn said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, looks like a lower cost alternative finally hit the big box stores.
Click to expand...

Identical formulation to FMC Solitaire. It will smoke Crabgrass and Nutsedge for sure. It is intended as a rescue treatment for lawns that did not get their Prodiamine or Specticle. I will never see it in my state because of the Quinclorac.


----------



## Spammage

Greendoc said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, looks like a lower cost alternative finally hit the big box stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identical formulation to FMC Solitaire. It will smoke Crabgrass and Nutsedge for sure. It is intended as a rescue treatment for lawns that did not get their Prodiamine or Specticle. I will never see it in my state because of the Quinclorac.
Click to expand...

Home Depot has had this for years in my area. Good stuff, but a little pricey. If I recall correctly, the box includes three packs that will treat 1000 SF each and sold for about $12-15.


----------



## Nkoehn22

Ware said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, start with a purchase of Celsius herbicide.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Celsius WG herbicide is a postemergent herbicide with (3) active ingredients to provide control of most broadleaf and grassy weeds we encounter. A list of weeds controlled can be found on pp. 4-5 of the label linked above. Celsius is one of the few herbicides that are safe for use on warm season grasses like bermuda when temperatures are high.
> 
> At ~$100 for a 10oz bottle, it seems expensive, but a bottle will actually treat over 88,000 sq ft at the high rate. If you are maintaining proper pre-emergent control and using Celsius in a spot-spraying capacity, a bottle will likely last you many years.
> 
> A non-ionic surfactant (NIS) or methylated seed oil (MSO) may be used at 0.25% volume per volume (v/v) to improve effectiveness when temperatures are below 90F.
> 
> As always, read and understand the label before using this product.
Click to expand...

How much time should I allow between the first and second applications of Celsius WG? I had a bad annual blue grass problem in my newly renovated backyard and probably going to need a second spraying at some point. Celsius seems to be doing a good job, it just takes a while to take work. ( 3-4 weeks with cool to cold weather)

When I applied it the weather was in the 50's then turned cooler and had a lot of rain the following days. I'll post a few pictures of before and after when i get home.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Nkoehn22 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, start with a purchase of Celsius herbicide.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Celsius WG herbicide is a postemergent herbicide with (3) active ingredients to provide control of most broadleaf and grassy weeds we encounter. A list of weeds controlled can be found on pp. 4-5 of the label linked above. Celsius is one of the few herbicides that are safe for use on warm season grasses like bermuda when temperatures are high.
> 
> At ~$100 for a 10oz bottle, it seems expensive, but a bottle will actually treat over 88,000 sq ft at the high rate. If you are maintaining proper pre-emergent control and using Celsius in a spot-spraying capacity, a bottle will likely last you many years.
> 
> A non-ionic surfactant (NIS) or methylated seed oil (MSO) may be used at 0.25% volume per volume (v/v) to improve effectiveness when temperatures are below 90F.
> 
> As always, read and understand the label before using this product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time should I allow between the first and second applications of Celsius WG? I had a bad annual blue grass problem in my newly renovated backyard and probably going to need a second spraying at some point. Celsius seems to be doing a good job, it just takes a while to take work. ( 3-4 weeks with cool to cold weather)
> 
> When I applied it the weather was in the 50's then turned cooler and had a lot of rain the following days. I'll post a few pictures of before and after when i get home.
Click to expand...

When was the last time you sprayed? If it's been 2-3 weeks, I would say go ahead and hit them again :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

How about spurweed, at least that's what I think it is. Looks like parsley and has stickers(ouch!!). I have a ton of it(shame on me for not putting down a pre-M over winter). 24D?


----------



## Rockinar

Redland1 said:


> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.


That what I used last year. It kills sedge and crabgrass. It does make my Bermuda wobble a little bit though.


----------



## Greendoc

Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac. A very hot mix on warm season grass if I ever saw one. That is also not my idea of a good one either. In order for the Quinclorac to be at its optimum, it needs methylated seed oil. However, adding methylated seed oil to anything with Sulfentrazone is at your own risk and only if you can tolerate injury that will be mowed off in the next month.


----------



## Redland1

I sprayed Sedge,Crabgrass,dandelions,clover,and Poa late Sunday.Seems to be working on all but the POA.The crabgrass is taking longer as well.


----------



## Redland1

What type of POA is this?


----------



## Spammage

Redland1 said:


> What type of POA is this?


Poa annua - annual bluegrass.


----------



## Redland1

Spammage said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of POA is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Poa annua - annual bluegrass.
Click to expand...

Thanks.Will it die off with the summer heat? And if not is there anything inexpensive that will kill it?


----------



## Spammage

Yes, it will die with heat. If you don't have many, you can pull them or paint with glyphosate. The best control is a quality pre-emergent applied in the Fall.


----------



## Movingshrub

Redland1 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of POA is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Poa annua - annual bluegrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.Will it die off with the summer heat? And if not is there anything inexpensive that will kill it?
Click to expand...

You could try simazine. Monument, katana, and revolver are also considerations.


----------



## Greendoc

Cheapest is Simazine + MSO. Next cheapest after you have bought the bottle is Katana. The Revolver and Monument are the most, but they probably work the best. I do not think a $250~ bottle of Revolver is ridiculous. Usage rates on it are rather low and it is good for more than just Poa. Same is true of Monument. 0.3 gram per 1000 sq ft and it kills more than Poa.


----------



## Redland1

Spammage said:


> Yes, it will die with heat. If you don't have many, you can pull them or paint with glyphosate. The best control is a quality pre-emergent applied in the Fall.


Well in that case I will wait for the sizzling South Texas heat to fry them.Lawn is still brown in lots of places so it's far from looking good yet and I guess I can live with the poa for now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

To piggyback on what @Greendoc said about off-label applications of products, honestly, your best bet is to live with what you've got. Since the weather is warming up now, and once that poa goes to seed, it dies anyway. Save your Celsius for the warm weather weeds, and commit yourself to making sure you have good PreM coverage throughout the year. If you do that, you won't have this problem next year. Believe me, I understand. Everything that's green is Poa, covering the renovation. Only place I didn't have it was the huge brown spot, which was where the truckload of sand was spread.


----------



## Greendoc

Poa is similar to my situation with Goosegrass. Either do it right and do it to kill it or do not do it at all. Anything where the chemical name ends with "sulfuron" is applied in warm weather and to weeds that are entering their peak of growth. If if is not actively growing you cannot kill it. In cooler weather, different modes of action that I do not use in warm weather are employed. In turf that is totally dormant, then things that are normally not safe for green grass can be used. There is a pre and post emergent that is a potent contact herbicide(Sureguard). Its mode of action is very different from products commonly used. The chemical people are always telling us lawn care operators and golf people about weeds resistant to the normally used herbicides. That is because the normally used herbicides have been used without going outside of the box. One of the worst things I have heard from a small user asking me about his pest problem was "I use the same thing until the bottle is empty". NOOOOOOOOO! Unless the product is being used in a programmed post emergent kill campaign, I will not apply the same MOA twice in a row.


----------



## kur1j

Greendoc said:


> Poa is similar to my situation with Goosegrass. Either do it right and do it to kill it or do not do it at all. Anything where the chemical name ends with "sulfuron" is applied in warm weather and to weeds that are entering their peak of growth. If if is not actively growing you cannot kill it. In cooler weather, different modes of action that I do not use in warm weather are employed. In turf that is totally dormant, then things that are normally not safe for green grass can be used. There is a pre and post emergent that is a potent contact herbicide(Sureguard). Its mode of action is very different from products commonly used. The chemical people are always telling us lawn care operators and golf people about weeds resistant to the normally used herbicides. That is because the normally used herbicides have been used without going outside of the box. One of the worst things I have heard from a small user asking me about his pest problem was "I use the same thing until the bottle is empty". NOOOOOOOOO! Unless the product is being used in a programmed post emergent kill campaign, I will not apply the same MOA twice in a row.


Could you elaborate on "i will not apply the same MOA twice" a little more?

The vast majority of the people here are all home lawn people so they would fall into your "use the bottle until it's empty" category.

So what and how do you recommend using herbicides?

I've been putting down Siamzine and Prodiamine as my prep for the last year and using Celsius/Dismiss/Quinclorac/Monument as needed for broadleaf, crabgrass and sedge control. I basically have no weeds in my yard at all at this point, luckily.

However, my neighbor hasn't really touched their yard other than mowing for the last year. They have tons of weeds. They came to me asking me for help. I helped them put out their prem (prodiamine) and then let them spray their weeds with Celsius. The Celsius killed a good portion of their weeds but I don't think they did a good job of covering the foliage with the spray or just missed it entirely so on some weeds they aren't getting any kill.

But I said all that to ask, I'm going to have to have another application of the Celsius. So in this case what should I be doing with different chemicals to minimize resistance if the Celsius doesn't work?


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc

Another random question! Normally I know what can kill a weed by looking at the label...but that requires me to know what the weed actually is...

I've looked up guides and stuff on how to identify some weeds (dallisgrass, bahaigrass, crabgrass, carpetgrass) but that was only done by the seed heads (easy to spot). But generally I wouldn't want it to get to the point of seeding to be able to identify it.

Are there any good resources, to help me learn how to better identify different weeds before and after seeding?

Like for example

https://i.imgur.com/8uKQl4u.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hrS0v6t.jpg

Both look similar to carpetgrass and/or crabgrass, but i think it's too early in the season for that.

Note: this isn't my lawn but someone in neighborhood. I just was walking by and saw it and decided to take snapshot of it.


----------



## Greendoc

Not applying the same MOA twice refers to your situation with your neighbors. They applied Celsius, actually your Celsius. It did not work on all of the weeds. That is when you find out what exactly did not die and target those weeds using something else. That something else can be Quinclorac if it is Crabgrass in Bermuda. For Sedges, I use something like Monument, followed by Dismiss. For broadleaf weeds, my backup weed control is Speedzone Southern used early or very late in the year. Never in hot weather. The Pre situation is not an easy one. The people I have been listening to from the chemical manufacturers are telling me to not use the same one all of the time. It is getting dire when BASF or Syngenta are telling me to use another manufacturer's herbicide. In warm season grasses, the program is to apply Specticle in between applications of Prodiamine. Specticle works well on the grassy weeds that come up when Bermuda is dormant.. Only thing is that Specticle is $$$$$. But a little goes a long way. @Colonel K0rn says that should be a bottle split among people that need it because the smallest bottle is 18 oz and that is enough to do 3 acres.

A good resource for weed id is http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Pages/default.aspx

and here. http://caes2.caes.uga.edu/commodities/turfgrass/georgiaturf/WeedMngt/


----------



## Movingshrub

2015 Turfgrass Pest Management Manual (more weed id)
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/turfgrass-pest-management-manual

2018 Pest Control for Professional Turfgrass Managers (more chemical oriented)
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/show_ep3_pdf/1522960343/23406/

There's also http://turfid.ncsu.edu/ for weed ID
UGA has a weed id app which is okay http://caes2.caes.uga.edu/commodities/turfgrass/georgiaturf/EdProgrm/turfgrassapp.html

Understanding How Turfgrass Herbicides Work
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W352.pdf
This talks about the different MOAs.

For pre-ems, I've seen two schools of though, either alternate MOAs such as prodiamine one year, and spectacle the next, or use a multiple MOA (prodiamine (root growth inhibitor), simazine (photosynthesis inhibitor), and monument (ALS Inhibitor) approach to make sure you get the population, or combine both.

For post-ems, kill it till it's dead. I do a three way first. If that doesn't do it, or I'm limited by temp, I do Celsius and/or Certanity mix depending on what I'm spraying, and if it's still alive after that, glyphosate or dig up.

My brief rant on the poa annua thread is people using Certanity (which is ALS inhibitor), Image (ALS inhibitor), and Celsius (two ALS inhibitors) to go after poa, but doesn't do a very good job, which is apt to cause problems for the rest of the ALS type 2 herbicides.


----------



## Greendoc

Make note that Specticle can be very stressful to non dormant warm season turf. What is less damaging is Specticle for the fall Pre application with another herbicide for broadleaf prevention. Yes, I do use Gallery in the Pre rotation. Prodiamine is for the Spring Pre application.

Mixing MOA can be a good thing to further ensure nothing survives application. When treating weeds and especially my nightmare Goosegrass, I have a take no prisoners approach. Whatever survives selective treatment gets Fusilade. Why Fusilade? I have Goosegrass here that is also resistant to RoundUp. That is because 12 months out of the year, everyone applies Glyphosate to undesirable vegetation without regard to what we are discussing here.

You also brought up a good point on encouraging resistance to MOA. Using less than effective products from the same MOA will encourage resistance to the MOA across the board.


----------



## Movingshrub

So, when spraying a three way, you get 2,4D, MCPP/MCPA, and dicmaba. All three are groups 4 synthetic auxin MOA.
Add in quinlorac and you get a different action group (three group 4s and a group 26).
Speedzone is three way plus carfentrazone (group 14 and three group 4s).
Q4 sulfentrazone, quinclorac, 2,4-D, and dicamba (group 14, 26, and group 4s)

Just to make sure everyone understands alternating between prodiamine (group 3) dithiopyr (group 3), and pendimethalin (group 3) offers no benefit in terms of chemical resistance.


----------



## Greendoc

Most of those pre mixed products are an effort to broaden spectrum of control. The example of Three Way shows that straight 2,4-D does not provide superior control of all broadleaf weeds. I know it does not do anything to two problem weeds in my state. Prostrate Spurge and Creeping Oxalis. Those of you on the Continent should know that straight 2,4-D will not kill true clovers. MCPP will do that. For me, the Dicamba will kill Prostrate Spurge and the Creeping Oxalis, however, Dicamba is poor on Dandelions and Plantains. 2,4-D is good for those. Speedzone is Three Way Ester + Carfentrazone. I use the reduced concentration Speedzone Southern. I get fast burndown of most Broadleaf weeds. I have straight 2.4-D Ester, but that requires the additions of Dicamba. Do not fool around with Dicamba concentrate unless you totally know what you are doing. Safe amounts on sandy soils are 4 oz or less per acre. That is what is already in Three Way and Speedzone.

The Q4 was an effort to replace something I remember from when I first started spraying lawns. Trimec Plus. That got both broadleaves, sedges and grassy weeds. It was nothing more than Three Way and MSMA. Worked fairly well, but if spot sprayed would leave holes in the lawn. I used it as a broadcast application at the medium rate. It worked.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Greendoc understood regarding the broadening of what's controlled. However, some of those mixtures have chemicals where multiples will control the same plants.


----------



## Greendoc

Other reason is to reduce total amount of material applied. 2,4-D applied at high enough rates will kill most broadleaf vegetation. However, high rates then become less selective, especially to warm season grasses and 2,4-D is considered an environmental pollutant. We, in the US are lucky it is still available. In other parts of the world, it is banned because of that issue. I have seen the labels for broadleaf herbicides in Europe. No 2,4-D.


----------



## kur1j

Realistically how long does it take to become resistant? This is the same problem with antibiotics obviously. In my neighbors case, most of the stuff that isn't dead probably wasn't even sprayed. They have so many weeds that they probably just missed them. So in this case I would doubt these are simply resistant to the AI in the Celsius with a single application.

But going forward, with PreM i'm using multiple types with different modes of action (princep and prodiamine). Should i also add Specticle to my rotation?

I try to be cognizant of what I'm using and using different groups but usually it ends up being what works. Dismiss smokes(in place of certainty) the sedges, and Celsius for everything else. If i'm 100% sure i'll use the quinclorac for the crabgrass. I have no weeds really. I didn't even have poa and my neighbors yard has a decent amount of it.

Should I be introducing other postm from different groups to minimize the chance of resistance? Suggestions?


----------



## Greendoc

The fact that you are combining pre and post goes a long way. Using what totally works rather than making do with a one size fits all product helps too. I would add Specticle because it is only a matter of time before Poa that has been exposed to a lot of herbicides makes its way into your neighborhood from the golf courses. That is what I face on residential lawns and Goosegrass. I have stuff that laughs at RoundUp, Revolver, and even MSMA. Because no one here used to even think about preemergents due to the lack of seasons, it was all post and not with different MOA. The pre would have helped because it reduces the pressure on the post to control it all.


----------



## Movingshrub

Just like antibiotics, you take the full prescription to make sure the bacteria are dead.

In this case, spray it again and make sure it's dead.


----------



## zafirovp

Any idea what is this? It is everywhere. I just bought a new house and found the lawn in this condition.


----------



## Movingshrub

Considering it's a broadleaf, I would start with a three way herbicide. Have you sprayed it at all?


----------



## Movingshrub

@Greendoc , I got two for you. 






Both were found in late may in north Alabama Bermuda grass lawn. Photo two and three just slightly different angles of same plant.


----------



## Greendoc

First one is Digitaria species, variant on Crabgrass. This is where my policy on take no prisoners applies.

Second one looks like mowed down Dallisgrass.


----------



## Movingshrub

The second one, that's the only one I saw, dug it up since it was near a flower bed, and haven't seen anything since, but on the first one, I almost want to send it in to Auburn to identify. I haven't tried straight quinclorac on it but three way with quinclorac and Celsius didn't touch it.


----------



## Greendoc

No idea then. Sadly, it is often hard to ID until it flowers. But you do not want it flowering. If those are the only ones good. Otherwise, send it in. I believe vigilance concerning invasives is essential.


----------



## Movingshrub

Oddly enough, just found a few more of the questionable weed throughout the yard and we had freezing temperatures last night. My vote is definitely not a version of crabgrass at this point


----------



## Greendoc

Your university might want to know about this.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

zafirovp said:


> Any idea what is this? It is everywhere. I just bought a new house and found the lawn in this condition.


At first glance, it looks very close to the blackberry leaves that I had on my bushes. Are there any thorns on the vines? Does it grow out of the ground, or on vines? If it's out of the ground, are there clumps? A few more specifics from the ground up will help us identify it.


----------



## gregonfire

Can someone tell me what these weeds are and how to kill them?










This one has been popping up all over the front yard. Is it a sapling of some sort?










This one is mainly in the back in a couple spots.

Thanks all


----------



## Spammage

@gregonfire I'm not sure about the first, but the weeds in the second picture appear to be TTTF and KBG.

Welcome to the warm season side! :lol:


----------



## gregonfire

Spammage said:


> @gregonfire I'm not sure about the first, but the weeds in the second picture appear to be TTTF and KBG.
> 
> Welcome to the warm season side! :lol:


Ah crap, I'm sorry. I did the post on mobile, and I google searched "weed id thread". Sorry about that! :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

@gregonfire You're ours now; better go ahead and plant Bermuda.

Concerning the first photo, I've got the same stuff popping up all my yard as well. It's a broadleaf so it should be easy enough to control. I think it's some type of chickweed.


----------



## gardencityboy

I was under the impression that my bermuda was having seed heads because of my soil condition and other stress factors in my lawn but I one of the recent weed ID post realized that seeds heads were from poa annua and not bermuda. My complete ward is filled with seed heads. 
I got this property in Nov 2017 and I think the previous owner did not apply PreM in the fall.
I need help from the experts to confirm if what I am seeing below is poa annua or bermuda seed heads







Also I am not sure about the below weed, does not look like crab grass.


----------



## Alan

zafirovp said:


> Any idea what is this? It is everywhere. I just bought a new house and found the lawn in this condition.


Look like wild strawberry to me.


----------



## Spammage

@gardencityboy definitely poa annua. The second larger weed appears to be Johnson grass. The center vein on Johnson is white in color, but that becomes more pronounced as the plant matures.


----------



## Alan

gardencityboy said:


> I was under the impression that my bermuda was having seed heads because of my soil condition and other stress factors in my lawn but I one of the recent weed ID post realized that seeds heads were from poa annua and not bermuda. My complete ward is filled with seed heads.
> I got this property in Nov 2017 and I think the previous owner did not apply PreM in the fall.
> I need help from the experts to confirm if what I am seeing below is poa annua or bermuda seed heads


Poa Annua.

Here's a Bermuda seed head:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjJ7_ic9qXaAhUkwVkKHcMPBRYQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.walterreeves.com%2Fgardening-q-and-a%2Fbermudagrass-common-vs-hybrid%2F&psig=AOvVaw3xaujp5oVkaabrV7gGMmr5&ust=1523113507382409


----------



## kur1j

@gardencityboy

That first one to me looks like Poa. The other one i'm not too sure of.

Poa from my understanding will die off after it gets hot, but if you want to kill it, something like monument should do it. I think Katana and Certainty will also work. Reference the label.

To prevent it, use Princep and/or Prodiamine


----------



## Movingshrub

@gardencityboy Like others have said, it's poa annua.
@kur1j , Certanity works until it's tillered. At this point, it would be an uphill battle for that herbicide. Monument, katana, or Revolver should do the job. You could also try simazine for post-em control.


----------



## gardencityboy

Thanks guys.
Wow these herbicide to treat poa annua are expensive  
Monument is out of stock for the 0.5 g


----------



## Ware

gardencityboy said:



> Thanks guys.
> Wow these herbicide to treat poa annua are expensive
> Monument is out of stock for the 0.5 g


Movingshrub is doing a split right now.


----------



## gardencityboy

Ware said:


> gardencityboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Wow these herbicide to treat poa annua are expensive
> Monument is out of stock for the 0.5 g
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub is doing a split right now.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware, might be a little late to the party, anyway messaged Movingshrub if anything is available will buy it.


----------



## Rick817

Noticed this in my lawn today. Could this be young dallisgrass?


----------



## Movingshrub

@Rick817 that looks like goose grass seed head. Look up some photos to double check.


----------



## Rick817

@Movingshrub thank you it appears to be it. Do you know how to get rid? I have celcius but it doesn't seem to say anything on the label for it.


----------



## Movingshrub

How much of it do you have?


----------



## Rick817

Not to much. I do have celcius but dont want to want to waste it if it's not going to do anything to it.


----------



## Spammage

@Rick817 I would guess foxtail instead of goosegrass. Hopefully I'm right, as foxtail is easier to control. I would try Celsius, but with our cooler temps, it will take awhile to work.


----------



## w0lfe

Do these look like abnormally large blades for bermuda? I'm finding them in various places in my backyard


----------



## Spammage

w0lfe said:


> Do these look like abnormally large blades for bermuda? I'm finding them in various places in my backyard


Good old volunteer common.


----------



## w0lfe

Spammage said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do these look like abnormally large blades for bermuda? I'm finding them in various places in my backyard
> 
> 
> 
> Good old volunteer common.
Click to expand...

Alright thanks.. Not for sure to be happy it's bermuda and not some weed or be mad that it's a huge bladed bermuda


----------



## Greendoc

Be mad. That is the worst thing to contaminate a hybrid Bermuda lawn. It does not match the other grass, looks scalped when you try to mow low and grows much faster than the hybrid.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Be mad. That is the worst thing to contaminate a hybrid Bermuda lawn. It does not match the other grass, looks scalped when you try to mow low and grows much faster than the hybrid.


This. Good luck controlling it.


----------



## Greendoc

I do not have any kind of Hawaii tested tank mix for that one. U3 Bermuda looks like it is a fine bladed, cold tolerant selection of common that is used a lot in Oklahoma. I do not know how low U3 can be mowed. In spite of being surrounded by common Bermuda seed, my Tifgrand lawns are not contaminated because those get mowed at 0.3-0.35.


----------



## Cory

Have a bunch of patches of this, not sure what it is.


----------



## Rick817

Spammage said:


> @Rick817 I would guess foxtail instead of goosegrass. Hopefully I'm right, as foxtail is easier to control. I would try Celsius, but with our cooler temps, it will take awhile to work.


Thanks! Probably what i'm going to do is just hit it lightly with some Celsius and see if it does anything over the next few weeks.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Have a bunch of patches of this, not sure what it is.


Looks like Dallisgrass. Roundup or dig.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Rick817 said:


> @Movingshrub thank you it appears to be it. Do you know how to get rid? I have celcius but it doesn't seem to say anything on the label for it.


For goose grass, sulfentrazone absolutely smokes it. Dismiss is great, and it'll take out sedges too. Celsius will catch early goose grass, but when they get that large, Dismiss is the way to go.


----------



## Movingshrub

Rick817 said:


> Not to much. I do have celcius but dont want to want to waste it if it's not going to do anything to it.


If it's not that much, just hand brush it with glyphosate or dig it up. It's almost guaranteed to kill it. If it doesn't, then it's probably glyphosate resistant goosegrass or dallisgrass.


----------



## thegrassfactor

zafirovp said:


> Any idea what is this? It is everywhere. I just bought a new house and found the lawn in this condition.


Cinquefoil!


----------



## thegrassfactor

Movingshrub said:


> @Greendoc , I got two for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were found in late may in north Alabama Bermuda grass lawn. Photo two and three just slightly different angles of same plant.


Nimblewill and dallisgrass


----------



## Cory

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looks like Dallisgrass. Roundup or dig.


Thanks! That's what I thought too but wasn't 100%


----------



## thegrassfactor

Rick817 said:


> Noticed this in my lawn today. Could this be young dallisgrass?


Little barley


----------



## Greendoc

I thought it looked leguminous. But was not sure which one. Common in my area is Black Medic and Alyce Clover. The guy is in Bulgaria. I do not know what he can get.


----------



## thegrassfactor

Cory said:


> Have a bunch of patches of this, not sure what it is.


Rescuegrass


----------



## Movingshrub

@thegrassfactor blowing it up on TLF weed ID tonight. Thanks for the response on your YouTube channel to my questions tonight about the Celsius, dismiss/quicksilver, and surfactants.


----------



## Cory

thegrassfactor said:


> Rescuegrass


Thanks!


----------



## thegrassfactor

Movingshrub said:


> @thegrassfactor blowing it up on TLF weed tonight. Thanks for the response on your YouTube channel to my questions tonight about the Celsius, dismiss/quicksilver, and surfactants.


Anytime! If I had more monument on me i would have sprayed that but I was down to 5g and 1hr away from my distributor - Celsius and sulfentrazone was as good as I could've got with what I had and that homeowner was rushing me.

I'm all about smoking weeds!


----------



## Greendoc

I never leave home without Celsius, Revolver, Certainty, and Dismiss.


----------



## Spammage

thegrassfactor said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Greendoc , I got two for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were found in late may in north Alabama Bermuda grass lawn. Photo two and three just slightly different angles of same plant.
> 
> 
> 
> Nimblewill and dallisgrass
Click to expand...

I agree with the first, but the second appears to be a zoysia japonica. I have way more experience with dallisgrass than I ever wanted, so I can confirm that is not it.


----------



## Greendoc

Veins on the blades of grass are more prominent than Zoysia. I also have never seen that kind of purplish blue color to Japonica unless it has been really fertilized. I also do not see the stolons typical of Japonica. I see so much Japonica, that I will not ever have it at home.


----------



## Spammage

Yes, blowing it up does show it definitely isn't zoysia. I guess it could be dallisgrass, but ONLY if that is multiple small plants intermingled together. Maybe smooth crabgrass.


----------



## Greendoc

In warm season lawns, I only worry if neither Tribute Total, nor Revolver+Celsius, Monument or Image does not kill it. If that were Zoysia, I would be telling Movingshrub the same thing I told @kur1j, he is going to have to torch the area with Tenacity + Sencor. I do have something called Swollen Finger grass here. Nothing else touches this weed.









I also have this. This is called Bothriochloa.









Only things that get that one are high rates of MSM, Revolver+Celsius, or Monument. Not Quinclorac. It is also not fazed by the Tenacity Sencor application either. Both of these grassy weeds are not harmed by low mowing. They just flatten out and put up seed heads even more. My real headache is when I have to fix a lawn that has both of these.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Spammage and @Greendoc . I am going to mark some off in my yard so I don't cut it, let it flower and go to seed, and then send it to Auburn for ID.


----------



## marshtj

Movingshrub said:


> @Greendoc , I got two for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were found in late may in north Alabama Bermuda grass lawn. Photo two and three just slightly different angles of same plant.


I hope someone is able to help with this ID. I have had this weed for years and no one has ever successfully IDed it.


----------



## thegrassfactor

> I hope someone is able to help with this ID. I have had this weed for years and no one has ever successfully IDed it.


I'm convinced it's a paspalum variety. Not very confident I'm correct, but that's where my heart's a-leanin'


----------



## kur1j

I'm looking to get some type of I guess what you call "3-way" (something for generic broadleaf).

These 3-way products seems to all have 3 or 4 AI (hence the name I guess) but it's almost like "you have 4 pick 3" in each bottle for an AI.

Like "MCPA", "MCPP", Dicamba, carfentrazone, 2-4d, quinclorac (sometimes), triclopyr.

For example,

Trimec has mcpa, mcpp, 2-4d, dicamba (no carfentrazone)

Then Speedzone Southeen has mcpp, 2-4d, dicamba and carfentrazone (no mcpa).

Then there is powerzone with mcpp, mcpa, dicamba, carfentrazone (no 2-4d).

Then Speedzone red has mcpa, dicamba, 2-4d, carfentrazone (no mcpp)

So I guess it boils down to which one of the AI would be least missed. Greendoc seems to recommend the Speedzone southern mostly for the cardentrazone which is the way I'm leaning. Is there a significance of not having MCPA? Any suggestions for anything else?

As much as i like researching and learning about weed control, i'm not just getting weed killer to just sit around with nothing to kill...I'm helping my neighbors get their lawn under control, we hit their yard with Celsius and it unfortunately didn't get enough kill. Some to do with them missing spraying them, but I have finally identified a few things that Celsius wouldn't be the best for killing. I'm planning on splitting this with them because I'm probably going to inevitably see some of t in my yard as well unfortunately.


----------



## Movingshrub

Without having a cup of coffee this morning, I thought carfentrazone's main benefit was faster burn down and that it went after moss.

Sulfentrazone will target sedges, and maybe more but I just don't recall off the top of my head. I think trimec classic would work just fine unless there are sedges.


----------



## Alan

Wild Strawberry, which I mentioned earlier in this thread some place:


----------



## Alan

About to get after some spurweed with this stuff:










$5 a bottle at my local Walmart.


----------



## kur1j

@Alan

Any 3-way will kill it (trimec, speedzone).

I'm not sure what the AI is in those bottles.


----------



## Alan

kur1j said:


> @Alan
> 
> Any 3-way will kill it (trimec, speedzone).
> 
> I'm not sure what the AI is in those bottles.


Thanks!!

AI: 2,4D, Mecoprop-p, d(long word) salt, Dicamba.


----------



## kur1j

@Alan

That's a 3-way.


----------



## Alan

kur1j said:


> @Alan
> 
> That's a 3-way.


Great! Thanks!

I had to borrow some 2.5x reading glasses in Walmart to read the list of weeds it treats, the text was too small for my [old] eyes.


----------



## marshtj

I hit my nimblewill with tenacity last night. I can't wait to see if that knocks it out.


----------



## coreymays22

coreymays22 said:


> Will Celsius Kill this one or do I need to pull out the MSMA?


Well this stuff is back. Sprayed it about 2 weeks ago with Celsius at 1 teaspoon per gallon rate. It injured it, but has not killed it. Can anyone Identify it? I cant remember what I killed it with last year.


----------



## gijoe4500

No clue what this is, but I have a lot of it. Celsius didn't even yellow it.


----------



## kur1j

@gijoe4500

Looks like nutsedge. Depending on your grass type, Certainty, Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Monument, Katana will kill it.


----------



## Movingshrub

Agree with @kur1j . Could also be kyllinga.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a snip at 0.333333_


----------



## gijoe4500

kur1j said:


> @gijoe4500
> 
> Looks like nutsedge. Depending on your grass type, Certainty, Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Monument, Katana will kill it.


Would MSMA kill it? I have some of that.


----------



## Spammage

gijoe4500 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> @gijoe4500
> 
> Looks like nutsedge. Depending on your grass type, Certainty, Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Monument, Katana will kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> Would MSMA kill it? I have some of that.
Click to expand...

It will kill yellow Nutsedge, but not purple. Unfortunately, it appears to be purple. You could obviously try it, but my guess is that you will just make it sick.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Alright gang, got one for you that's got me stumped. Using imgur until postimg gets straightened out. I've got this growing in clumps in a couple areas of the back yard, and I'm pretty sure it's stayed green through the winter. I haven't done much weed control in the back, other than the futile spraying of poa annua with Celsius/Certainty.

I mowed it the other day, and spotted one with a seed head, and made it a point to not mow that plant and take a picture of it today. The first picture has 5 of the plants pictures, with some bermuda coming into play in the top left.

https://imgur.com/a/e5MNv


----------



## Greendoc

Smutgrass. Sporobolus indica. RoundUP or a screwdriver if there are not too many. Screwdriver as in a large flat head one. The orange juice and vodka shaken together with ice is not the one I am thinking of. Tenacity+Sencor if it is all over a large area.


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc

Was reading about smutgrass as someone in my neighborhood I think has it. I saw it about 3 days ago and I grabbed a seed head briefly and inspected it and it was almost identical.

But no matter while looking around at pictures of it ran across this paper https://www.nacaa.com/journal/index.php?jid=229 they used glyphosate with Velpar® (hexazinone) but what was interesting was the way they applied it. Looks almost identical to the way it was applied in the video of the research you linked me done in Hawaii. Just thought it was interesting to see it applied in the same way.


----------



## snail

Looking for what would be the best herbicide to control the following weeds:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/c71h80

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/aWdRJ0

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/4QMps0

Would Celcius take care of all of those?

-Steve


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Greendoc said:


> Smutgrass. Sporobolus indica. RoundUP or a screwdriver if there are not too many. Screwdriver as in a large flat head one. The orange juice and vodka shaken together with ice is not the one I am thinking of. Tenacity+Sencor if it is all over a large area.


Oy, Roundup it is. Can't spring for the Velpar for just the back yard only.


----------



## Alan

snail said:


> Looking for what would be the best herbicide to control the following weeds:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/c71h80
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/aWdRJ0
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/4QMps0
> 
> Would Celcius take care of all of those?
> 
> -Steve


First pic is Poa. I'm not sure if Celsius would kill that or not, but the heat of the summer will if you just want to give it time.

I think Celsius will kill the clover(2nd and 3rd pic).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Alan said:


> snail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for what would be the best herbicide to control the following weeds:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/c71h80
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/aWdRJ0
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/4QMps0
> 
> Would Celcius take care of all of those?
> 
> -Steve
> 
> 
> 
> First pic is Poa. I'm not sure if Celsius would kill that or not, but the heat of the summer will if you just want to give it time.
> 
> I think Celsius will kill the clover(2nd and 3rd pic).
Click to expand...

You're correct.1 is Poa, it's on the way out with warmer weather. Get a PreM down in Fall this year, and have less. 2 & 3 are Oxalis, you can use WeedBGone CCO(Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis) for less expense than Celsius.


----------



## Movingshrub

snail said:


> Looking for what would be the best herbicide to control the following weeds:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/c71h80
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/aWdRJ0
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/4QMps0
> 
> Would Celcius take care of all of those?
> 
> -Steve


First is poa annua. Celsius may kill it but it isn't labeled for poa annua control.

Second and third are oxalis / yellow wood sorrel. Celsius will kill it but it will possibly take a second follow up application between 2-4 weeks apart.


----------



## Greendoc

Colonel K0rn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smutgrass. Sporobolus indica. RoundUP or a screwdriver if there are not too many. Screwdriver as in a large flat head one. The orange juice and vodka shaken together with ice is not the one I am thinking of. Tenacity+Sencor if it is all over a large area.
> 
> 
> 
> Oy, Roundup it is. Can't spring for the Velpar for just the back yard only.
Click to expand...

I would not want you to be applying Velpar in your back yard either. Velpar kills trees. The researchers used a wiper to minimize contact with the Bahia in the pasture. Otherwise, I know Velpar as a bare ground and tree herbicide.


----------



## coreymays22

coreymays22 said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Celsius Kill this one or do I need to pull out the MSMA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this stuff is back. Sprayed it about 2 weeks ago with Celsius at 1 teaspoon per gallon rate. It injured it, but has not killed it. Can anyone Identify it? I cant remember what I killed it with last year.
Click to expand...

Quick bump. Want to address it tomorrow.


----------



## kur1j

@coreymays22 It looks like broadleaf stuff to me. Get some 3-way or Celsius and it should wipe it out. Don't think MSMA will do much with it.


----------



## Movingshrub

@coreymays22 I am inclined to agree with kur1j.
Standard three way or Celsius would be a good starting point. Have you sprayed with anything already?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Keep in mind that Celsius works better when the weather is warmer. If your temps are up, I'd say hit it again.


----------



## Greendoc

Celsius is not the fastest product in cool weather. If I do use it during temperatures below 80 or else 75 at night, Methylated Seed Oil is used as the additive. I will also add the 4 oz per acre rate of Dismiss to increase burndown.

Just picked up my order from Agrium. 2 oz Manor(MSM), 6 oz Dismiss, and 25 gram Monument. Now if the wind and rain would stop I can go out and kill some weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Greendoc what the MSM's primary target? Wild onion/garlic? Perinnial Rye? IIRC, it is low cost in terms of cost per app for blanket spraying.

Regarding surfactants, do you strategically use a certain type of MSO? I've seen dyne-amic and Duo-stick both as MSO and Organasilicone NIS mixtures.

To ask it a different way, what should we look for when purchasing a MSO and why?


----------



## Greendoc

MSM is targeted towards 4 weeds that are severe problems in Hawaii. Prostrate Spurge, Creeping Oxalis, Creeping Indigo, and Alyce Clover. Those weeds are not responsive to Three Way type products at rates the turf tolerates. Those weeds are also not particularly affected by Celsius either.

What I look for in MSO is Methylated Seed Oil + an appropriate emulsifier. I do not want any silicone or NIS used above and beyond what is needed as an emulsifier. Simple MSO is also very cheap, as in less than $50 for 21/2 gallons. I have to think about that when making 100 gallon batches of spray because my normal use rate is 1/2-1 gallon per 100 gallons of solution.


----------



## kur1j

what is an "appropriate emulsifier"? Most if not all labels i've read have stated to use a NIs. Haven't heard recommendations much for MSO or is it just not typically recommended for some reason NIS is better?


----------



## Greendoc

An appropriate emulsifier is a chemical that is present in quantities sufficient to make the oil emulsify into the water and no more. In most cases the MSO is present in concentrations of 80% or higher. MSO is actually better with certain herbicides, however, herbicide manufacturers have to account for the same kind of hot dogs in the industry as the ones turning a greens mower without disengaging the drive. Those hot dogs also do not measure additives when filling a sprayer. They prefer to pour for so many seconds for every 100 gallons. They also are making applications to turf that is someone else's, that is not irrigated and the temperature is in the low 100s. I remember being the subject of a urinating contest on another forum regarding the use of MSO with Celsius and Revolver. I was named, but I stayed out of it. The conclusion was that my findings on usage of MSO were consistent with a technical bulletin published by Bayer after 2010. If MSO is used carefully and under the right circumstances, it makes applications very effective. Use it carelessly and under the wrong conditions, it will burn the lawn down to the ground. Manufacturers need to CYA because there are a lot of hot dogs in the turf care industry and when something goes wrong it is never due to operator recklessness.


----------



## kur1j

So reading a lot of the labels of MSOs it will say "mso ... with emulsifiers" or something to that effect. It doesn't give any specifics. For the most part are all MSOs roughly to same in that respect? I have some MSO i got on amazon awhile ago from southern ag. Are there better MSOs with emulsifiers? Should i trash this MSO and get another brand?


----------



## Greendoc

Most of them are the same. As a general rule, the more expensive it is, the less likely it is to be just MSO. Southern Ag's product is an example of a simple one. The bottle actually costs more than the contents. But unless you are making 500 gallons of spray mix, a quart is plenty.


----------



## Movingshrub

Anyone know this one?


----------



## Cory

Movingshrub said:


> Anyone know this one?


Pine tree sapling


----------



## Movingshrub

@Cory Thanks! Kept looking at broad leaf weed photos and wasn't finding anything similar. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cory

Movingshrub said:


> @Cory Thanks! Kept looking at broad leaf weed photos and wasn't finding anything similar. I appreciate it.


No problem! :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe

Got this stuff that came up in a few places. The picture really doesn't show it much but it's got a real unique green color to it, almost like a dark turquoise looking color. It's kind of hard to explain but maybe someone will recognize it


----------



## Greendoc

Movingshrub said:


> Anyone know this one?


I was stumped, then realized it was all yellowed from your previous Monument application.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> I was stumped, then realized it was all yellowed from your previous Monument application.


The last time I applied monument was on Halloween; It has a bleaching effect? I thought that was only pylex.


----------



## Greendoc

That is not bleaching, I see chlorosis and stunting of the pine seedling. If you had applied MSM(Metsulfuron Methyl), that pine seedling might not even be there. I respect Sulfonylurea herbicides. Most of them are extremely active on vegetation that is not grass. If you applied at October 31, beginning of November, the Monument would probably still be there. I have to consider how low soil temperatures and a lack of sun increases persistence of herbicides. I get no more than a year out of most applications. If it alternates between warm weather and flash flooding, which is normal for Hawaii, I can lose applications completely in 4 months.


----------



## Ral1121

Anyone know what this is and what can kill it? It's some kind of vine. I keep pulling it up and it keeps coming back. Afraid to spray glyphosate because it is growing into my shrubs as well. It is what is right up against the house.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Ral1121 pull EVERY bit of it up. I had a great deal of English ivy to remove on my property and had very limited success with any type of herbicide.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ral1121 said:


> Anyone know what this is and what can kill it? It's some kind of vine. I keep pulling it up and it keeps coming back. Afraid to spray glyphosate because it is growing into my shrubs as well. It is what is right up against the house.


@Movingshrub I was thinking it's Boston Ivy.
See if you can get us a close-up picture of the leaf top and bottom and the stem. Also, is there a strong odor when crushed, and do you start itching when you pull it with bare hands?


----------



## Ral1121

@Movingshrub I have been pulling it up as much as I can but it keeps coming back

@Colonel K0rn I will get a better picture tomorrow when I get a chance. I have not noticed any itching or odor when pulling it up either.


----------



## coreymays22

Movingshrub said:


> coreymays22 I am inclined to agree with kur1j.
> Standard three way or Celsius would be a good starting point. Have you sprayed with anything already?


Thanks guys. We have had some weird weather this year. Couple days in the 80s followed by a cold snap with highs in the 60s. I sprayed Celsius a little over 2 weeks ago, it took care of a lot of the weeds, but has barely touched the ones that were pictured. I have some speedzone that I am going to put out here in a day or so. Should clear the rest of the stuff up.


----------



## w0lfe

w0lfe said:


> Got this stuff that came up in a few places. The picture really doesn't show it much but it's got a real unique green color to it, almost like a dark turquoise looking color. It's kind of hard to explain but maybe someone will recognize it


Anyone recognize this one?


----------



## marshtj

I believe that is nimblewill.


----------



## w0lfe

marshtj said:


> I believe that is nimblewill.


So it appears Celsius doesn't kill it, or at least I don't see that on the label


----------



## Alan

w0lfe said:


> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is nimblewill.
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears Celsius doesn't kill it, or at least I don't see that on the label
Click to expand...

Tenacity


----------



## Spammage

w0lfe said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff that came up in a few places. The picture really doesn't show it much but it's got a real unique green color to it, almost like a dark turquoise looking color. It's kind of hard to explain but maybe someone will recognize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this one?
Click to expand...

I don't think that is nimblewill. That appears to be a bunch type grass/weed where nimblewill is a mat/spreading type of grass/weed. Without seed heads it is tough to ID, but I would guess it is foxtail.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Ral1121 I would have suggested trying Crossbow, were it not next to your other bushes. I'd be concerned about the herbicide volatizing and damaging the near by plants. You could try a hand spray bottle of glyphosate and see if you have any success.


----------



## Ral1121

@Movingshrub I think that is what I will try. I am picking up glyphosate and a hand spray bottle anyway today for my backyard problems.


----------



## w0lfe

Spammage said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff that came up in a few places. The picture really doesn't show it much but it's got a real unique green color to it, almost like a dark turquoise looking color. It's kind of hard to explain but maybe someone will recognize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is nimblewill. That appears to be a bunch type grass/weed where nimblewill is a mat/spreading type of grass/weed. Without seed heads it is tough to ID, but I would guess it is foxtail.
Click to expand...

I spot sprayed some of it a couple weeks ago with Celsius, but I haven't seen much affect yet


----------



## marshtj

I hit this weed in my yard with Tenacity for the first time last Thursday and it is starting to react.


----------



## Greendoc

marshtj said:


> I hit this weed in my yard with Tenacity for the first time last Thursday and it is starting to react.


Tenacity does not kill Bermuda. It temporarily turns it white, but the Bermuda outgrows it. Further work with Tenacity after it went on the market has borne this out. This product has become a grassy weed control option in Florida and Hawaii.


----------



## adgattoni

Crabgrass, dallisgrass, goosegrass?


----------



## Spammage

@adgattoni It isn't crabgrass. It could be dallisgrass, but honestly the leaves appear to be to narrow. Can you take a picture of the roots?


----------



## Greendoc

I need to see the seedhead.


----------



## Movingshrub

adgattoni said:


> Crabgrass, dallisgrass, goosegrass?


Definitely a negative to goose grass.

Barnyard grass?


----------



## Guest

Any ideas?


----------



## gijoe4500

That doesn't look like a dallisgrass seed head to me. And be glad, dallisgrass SUCKS.


----------



## Guest

Well I guess that's a plus but what is it? Lol
And will q4 kill it? Whoops I accidentally posted in warm season section. The weed in question is in fescue


----------



## kur1j

@firefighter11 looks like yellow nutsedge.

https://goo.gl/images/HuD6uw

Can be killed by Certainty, Dismiss, Sedgehammer (probably will struggle if it's alrwady seeding), blindside, quicksilver.


----------



## adgattoni

@Spammage @Movingshrub (sorry @Greendoc - I don't think I have any with visible seed heads, I've been trying to catch these guys before they get that big.)

Behold, specimen #2:


----------



## Spammage

firefighter11 said:


> Any ideas?


This is Green Kyllinga. Similar to sedges, and the same herbicides will work.


----------



## Spammage

adgattoni said:


> @Spammage @Movingshrub (sorry @Greendoc - I don't think I have any with visible seed heads, I've been trying to catch these guys before they get that big.)
> 
> Behold, specimen #2:


Dallisgrass has fairly distinct roots, as in they don't look like roots from any other weed I've seen. That doesn't look like it, but if it is an immature plant, then the roots aren't as distinct. As Greendoc mentioned, the best way to know is to let one plant go to seed.

edit- plus, those leaves appear way to glossy for dallisgrass.


----------



## Greendoc

If I did not know better, that looks like either Rye or Tall Fescue. Dallisgrass and a lot of the weed Paspalums have a greyish and purple tint to the leaves. They are also not as glossy. The good news is that you are working with Bermuda. Most cool season grassy weeds are damaged by what is commonly applied to Bermuda. I am talking about the Celsius, Image, Monument, and/or Revolver. I am only concerned when a Revolver+Celsius mix does not kill a grassy weed. I am better at identifying what that won't kill rather than what that will kill.


----------



## adgattoni

Got it - just didn't want to waste my precious Celsius on something it wouldn't kill. Maybe I'll just save my stuff and take a glyphosate paintbrush to it.

Thanks gents!


----------



## Myricia

Looking for what this weed may be and what I can use to control it. This is the first year I have seen it but it is all over my yard.


----------



## kur1j

@Myricia

No idea what it is but looks like normal broadleaf that Celsius or a 3-way would kill (2-4d).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Myricia said:


> Looking for what this weed may be and what I can use to control it. This is the first year I have seen it but it is all over my yard.


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup: They look like saplings. Any trees around the area?


----------



## Cory

Myricia said:


> Looking for what this weed may be and what I can use to control it. This is the first year I have seen it but it is all over my yard.


I agreed with @Colonel K0rn and they looke like Bradford Pear saplings


----------



## Myricia

Cory said:


> Myricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for what this weed may be and what I can use to control it. This is the first year I have seen it but it is all over my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed with @Colonel K0rn and they looke like Bradford Pear saplings
Click to expand...

I never would have thought that many would be in my yard. The local University says they may be wild black cherry saplings.


----------



## Redland1

Rockinar said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.
> 
> 
> 
> That what I used last year. It kills sedge and crabgrass. It does make my Bermuda wobble a little bit though.
Click to expand...

The Sedge looked like it was dying,but then new growth shot up through the middle of the dying sedges and they are thriving again.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Redland1 - Reapply. Sedges aren't exactly known as the easiest type of weed to control.


----------



## raldridge2315

I have a new weed (new to me) in my lawn this year that I am not familiar with. There are just a few along the edges, which tells me I didn't do a good job with the pre-emergent near the concrete. Can anyone tell me what this is.


----------



## LawnNerd

Spammage said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff that came up in a few places. The picture really doesn't show it much but it's got a real unique green color to it, almost like a dark turquoise looking color. It's kind of hard to explain but maybe someone will recognize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is nimblewill. That appears to be a bunch type grass/weed where nimblewill is a mat/spreading type of grass/weed. Without seed heads it is tough to ID, but I would guess it is foxtail.
Click to expand...

This is Nimblewill. 
Yes, Nimblewill will form a mat, but the way this happens is it grows out the stems, and there is a root node at the junction points where the leaves emerge out. After it continues to grow, the stem will fall over from the weight, and that root node will contact soil, and begin rooting. And the cycle continues over and over.

@w0lfe
Tenacity will take care of it, but you'll probably need 3 sprays to fully kill it, and it'll probably show up again later this summer or next spring. DO NOT PULL!

Source: I've got this crap all over my backyard and a little spots in the front.


----------



## marshtj

LawnNerd said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this one?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is nimblewill. That appears to be a bunch type grass/weed where nimblewill is a mat/spreading type of grass/weed. Without seed heads it is tough to ID, but I would guess it is foxtail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nimblewill.
> Yes, Nimblewill will form a mat, but the way this happens is it grows out the stems, and there is a root node at the junction points where the leaves emerge out. After it continues to grow, the stem will fall over from the weight, and that root node will contact soil, and begin rooting. And the cycle continues over and over.
> 
> @w0lfe
> Tenacity will take care of it, but you'll probably need 3 sprays to fully kill it, and it'll probably show up again later this summer or next spring. DO NOT PULL!
> 
> Source: I've got this crap all over my backyard and a little spots in the front.
Click to expand...

Yep, my lawn has been taken over by this. I found this conversation and ordered some Tenacity. It has been exactly a week since my first app and I'm starting to see the slightest yellowing on some and nothing on other areas. 2 weeks seems to be the recommended wait between apps, not sure I'll make it that long. I really want to hit it as much as possible before bermuda really greens up.


----------



## LawnNerd

I can't speak on the effect of Tenacity on Bermuda, greened or dormant, but know that that the Tenacity is working...

BUUUTT... You could spray again after 7 days, but you need to drop the rate from the 4 oz / acre rate (.55tsp per 1k sqft) to 2 oz / acre rate (.275 tsp per 1k sqft). Then wait 7 days and spray it again. It actually has a better kill at more frequent with light doses.

With Tenacity i've discovered that around day 10-12 (from first spray) is when the whitening begins to reach maximum. It'll stay white like that for another 10-14 days after the fact and then begin to wind down or better yet, plant death... of course all depending on growing conditions (moisture, sunlight, soil temps, etc...)


----------



## marshtj

So, is it better to hit it now with the lighter dose or wait another 7 days and hit it again at full dose?


----------



## LawnNerd

@marshtj I have no idea the effects the constant light apps will have on your Bermuda, so anything you do is at your owm risk. Is Tenacity even labeled for Bermuda?

But to answer your question, I do know that more frequent doses at lower rates (7 days @ 2oz / Acre rate) will give you a better / faster kill on the Nimblewill.


----------



## Greendoc

2 oz per acre works. That is good to know. @LawnNerd Tenacity is one of the herbicides used on resistant Goosegrass by the golf guys in Bermuda. It is especially useful because it is not MSMA. Of course, keep Tenacity far away from Zoysia, that is what I use on Zoysia when it has become a contaminant in other grasses.


----------



## myworld228

Please help with I.d. thanks in advance.


----------



## kur1j

@myworld228

Don't have any seeding do you? Looks like some type of ryegrass. Celsius/Certainty/Katana/Monument should kill it if it is.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

raldridge2315 said:


> I have a new weed (new to me) in my lawn this year that I am not familiar with. There are just a few along the edges, which tells me I didn't do a good job with the pre-emergent near the concrete. Can anyone tell me what this is.


Carolina Geranium


----------



## kur1j

@raldridge2315

Looks like parsley piert. Try some type of 3-way or Celsius on it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=parsley+piert&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3yCR6xw3IuVxGM%253A%252C7mFTIsJ3yuy02M%252C_&usg=__EPM2NupuydZpamQGjKBGgz848Zk%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjMjLHx_8faAhWkdN8KHemwBJkQ9QEIKzAA#imgrc=3yCR6xw3IuVxGM:

@Colonel K0rn

I was also looking at that too! My thought was that it might be Carolina Geranium but I was looking at the "stems" and the Carolina Geranium has a lot longer and skinnier stems. Where as the stems the parsley piert are thicker/fatter and shorter. The leaves almost look identical though.


----------



## raldridge2315

kur1j said:


> @raldridge2315
> 
> Looks like parsley piert. Try some type of 3-way or Celsius on it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=parsley+piert&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3yCR6xw3IuVxGM%253A%252C7mFTIsJ3yuy02M%252C_&usg=__EPM2NupuydZpamQGjKBGgz848Zk%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjMjLHx_8faAhWkdN8KHemwBJkQ9QEIKzAA#imgrc=3yCR6xw3IuVxGM:
> 
> @Colonel K0rn
> 
> I was also looking at that too! My thought was that it might be Carolina Geranium but I was looking at the "stems" and the Carolina Geranium has a lot longer and skinnier stems. Where as the stems the parsley piert are thicker/fatter and shorter. The leaves almost look identical@raldridge2315
> @Kur1j and @Colonel KOrn
> 
> Thanks. I knew it wasn't carolina geranium. I shot it with some Blindside a few days ago, but with this cold weather that we have had it will take a while.


----------



## Redland1

I will try that.Thank you.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Colonel K0rn said:


> Alright gang, got one for you that's got me stumped. Using imgur until postimg gets straightened out. I've got this growing in clumps in a couple areas of the back yard, and I'm pretty sure it's stayed green through the winter. I haven't done much weed control in the back, other than the futile spraying of poa annua with Celsius/Certainty.
> 
> I mowed it the other day, and spotted one with a seed head, and made it a point to not mow that plant and take a picture of it today. The first picture has 5 of the plants pictures, with some bermuda coming into play in the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e5MNv





Greendoc said:


> Smutgrass. Sporobolus indica. RoundUP or a screwdriver if there are not too many. Screwdriver as in a large flat head one. The orange juice and vodka shaken together with ice is not the one I am thinking of. Tenacity+Sencor if it is all over a large area.


Positive identification @Greendoc Nice job! I showed the pics to my guy at Site One a little bit ago, and he confirmed it. It got sprayed 2 days ago with RoundUp, and he said I could have used Certainty, which would help suppress Dallisgrass too. Thankfully, I don't think I have any (yet).


----------



## Greendoc

Certainty? No. Certainty does nothing to Smutgrass. This weed was a nightmare for me, 10 years ago. MSMA was going off of the market and Hawaii DOA was removing Simazine and Atrazine from usage. Smutgrass was the reason why I lost a customer. Bermuda lawn had it all over the place. Before, I would treat the lawn according to this protocol and kill it, as well as most grassy weeds present. https://www.cambridge.org/core/jour...applications/A1A2561C24313F083860BABB05A52FC7 Translated, this called for 2-3 applications of MSMA at normal rates plus either Atrazine or Simazine at 1 lb per acre per application. I used to do this with Simazine because it was less likely to run or leach. Atrazine is extremely mobile in soil. I am not that good at playing the "what grassy weed is this" routine because Simazine, MSMA, and Image applied as a tank mix would remove most vegetation that was not Bermuda or Zoysia.


----------



## tnlynch81

I have this grassy weed in my bermuda. I let this one go to seed to give a better look. Grassy weeds all look the same to me so really not sure on this one. I sprayed celsius and monument 5 days ago to kill some poa and nutsedge. It has been in the 60's for highs so not expecting much for a while. Any ideas?


----------



## kur1j

@tnlynch81

It kind of looks like Quackgrass but don't quote me on it.

http://turfweeds.cals.cornell.edu/plant/identify/268


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kur1j said:


> It kind of looks like Quackgrass but don't quote me on it.
> 
> http://turfweeds.cals.cornell.edu/plant/identify/268


I concur. I was looking at rescue grass, on A&M's website, they look similar. This looks pretty close to the flower head pictured in efflorescence

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/WEEDS/quackgrass.html


----------



## tnlynch81

Thanks! @kur1j & @Colonel K0rn ... now I just have to figure out how to kill it. Don't know if the celsius and monument will do the trick. Have quite a bit of this stuff and really don't want to pull out the glyphosate.


----------



## kur1j

@Colonel K0rn

What gives me hesitation from saying its quakgrass is the way the seeds come off the stem. The quakgrass is tightly clumped on the seed head where his picture doesn't appear to be. Your assessment of the rescue grass seed head looks a lot closer to @tnlynch81 pictures (https://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/communities/helotes/article/Too-late-to-use-herbicides-for-thistle-rescue-6211523.php). More like an oat/wheat/rye type.

I wish there was an easier way to identify a weed with a high level of confidence. I've been using the weed id sites like NC State and the one you linked, and the cornell one I linked but most of the time I can't be 100% sure if I'm looking at it properly or if site just doesn't have that particular weed.


----------



## kur1j

@tnlynch81 
https://extension.psu.edu/quackgrass-management-an-integrated-approach
Seems that you have a few options. quizalofop, fluazifop, clethodim, not sure if they will kill your bermuda though.

If you are lucky the weed killer genius (GreenDoc) on the boards might chime in and know of something or some combinations that might kill it.

Since we don't know for sure what it is I've seen him recommend Revolver+Celsius a few times.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@kur1j Maybe we could convince @tnlynch81 to let it grow a little more so we can see what the seeds REALLY look like?


----------



## Greendoc

Most cool season grasses and many warm season annual grassy weeds are killed by Revolver + Celsius. Quizalfop(Assure), Clethodim(Envoy Plus), Fluzafop(Fusilade) all of these will kill Bermuda. If I need to be selective, and I am going after tall grasses in low cut Bermuda, another option is to mow and then paint some 30% RoundUp on the weed without contacting the Bermuda.


----------



## tnlynch81

Colonel K0rn said:


> @kur1j Maybe we could convince @tnlynch81 to let it grow a little more so we can see what the seeds REALLY look like? @kur1j
> 
> Some men just want to watch the world burn :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kur1j

Any ideas?


----------



## Spammage

@kur1j Palm sedge maybe?


----------



## Txag12

Looks like fox sedge. Hard to tell with the seed heads being cut.


----------



## Kballen11

If I am spot treating with Celsius, what nozzle tip do you recommend? Also, can I just mix at the rate suggested on the bottle? For example can I mix the 3/4 of a teaspoon to a gallon and use that to spot treat? 


I don't know if I am over thinking this or making a critical mistake lol? I understand doing broadcast spraying requires calibration but I wasn't sure with spot spraying.


----------



## kur1j

yeah 3/4 of a teaspoon would be roughly medium rate in 1g. Do you have choices for your spray head? For foliar applications like this you want something with smaller droplets to stick on the leaves. Something like a TeeJet XR XR11002.


----------



## Kballen11

I have the TeeJet XR 11004. I was planning on using that for broadcast spraying but it sounds like you are saying it can be used for sports spraying also?


----------



## Txmx583

I have this shit all over my yard...


----------



## skiwhe

Txmx583 said:


> I have this s--- all over my yard...


Poa Annua. It will die off as it gets warmer. I've found it's easier to control with a pre emergent in the fall and early spring than to try to kill after it comes up. There are some post emergents that say they work on it, but I just mow short and pull them as I see them and that seems to be working.


----------



## Txmx583

That's what I figured, I had a lot last year and it died as I mowed I thought. I used prodamine in fall but must not have went heaven enough. Also missed my spring app. Thanks man!


----------



## Redland1

Redland1 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this while at Lowe's.Has a higher percentage of Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac than I had ever seen in big box store weed killers.
> 
> 
> 
> That what I used last year. It kills sedge and crabgrass. It does make my Bermuda wobble a little bit though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sedge looked like it was dying,but then new growth shot up through the middle of the dying sedges and they are thriving again.
Click to expand...

Just read the information sheet that came with the Image and it says one app a year.What happens if I reapply it to the Sedge?


----------



## marshtj

Update: Tenacity is starting to really affect my nimblewill. I have seen no effect on my bermuda yet. I'm due for my second app on Thursday. Looks like my multi year battle may finally be won and I can move on to really improving my lawn.


----------



## Greendoc

marshtj said:


> Update: Tenacity is starting to really affect my nimblewill. I have seen no effect on my bermuda yet. I'm due for my second app on Thursday. Looks like my multi year battle may finally be won and I can move on to really improving my lawn.


The only way for Tenacity to kill Bermuda is if it were to be tank mixed with Acclaim Extra(not safe for Bermuda) and Triclopyr ester(Turflon). That is what I have heard of for Bermuda suppression programs intended for use in cool season turf. Otherwise, I have used it in Bermuda. The Hawaii and Florida golf guys use it in their Bermuda for control of grassy weeds. By no means is it something that is going to kill Bermuda if used with care.


----------



## Movingshrub

I think you can use flazifop as well with cool season grasses, along with triclopyr, for control of Bermuda grass.


----------



## marshtj

Greendoc said:


> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Tenacity is starting to really affect my nimblewill. I have seen no effect on my bermuda yet. I'm due for my second app on Thursday. Looks like my multi year battle may finally be won and I can move on to really improving my lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way for Tenacity to kill Bermuda is if it were to be tank mixed with Acclaim Extra(not safe for Bermuda) and Triclopyr ester(Turflon). That is what I have heard of for Bermuda suppression programs intended for use in cool season turf. Otherwise, I have used it in Bermuda. The Hawaii and Florida golf guys use it in their Bermuda for control of grassy weeds. By no means is it something that is going to kill Bermuda if used with care.
Click to expand...

I was shocked there was no damage at all. Someone on the forum mentioned that some of the bermuda may go white.


----------



## Greendoc

It will, then grow out of it. What I and the golf guys use Tenacity for is Goosegrass that is tolerant of Revolver. Everything turns white, maybe even a little brown. Then the Bermuda grows back and the grassy weeds get progressively worse until they are dead.


----------



## w0lfe

Nutsedge??


----------



## Greendoc

Yes. if this is in a recently planted lawn, Sedgehammer or Certainty are safe to use now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

w0lfe said:


> Nutsedge??


Yes


----------



## Kballen11

Some type of sedge?


----------



## Spammage

w0lfe said:


> Nutsedge??


Yes, Yellow to be exact.


----------



## Txag12

Kballen11 said:


> Some type of sedge?


Not a sedge. Sedge has very unique seed head where the stem is triangular in shape, usually it's give away. This looks like St. Augustine.


----------



## Spammage

Txag12 said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of sedge?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a sedge. Sedge has very unique seed head where the stem is triangular in shape, usually it's give away. This looks like St. Augustine.
Click to expand...

The prominent veins and dark color say fescue. I doubt St Augustine would survive OKC winters.


----------



## balistek

Not necessarily a weed, but I would like to know the most cost effective way to kill off St. Aug and not harm bermuda. I had a mostly St. Aug yard last year, but Im converting to bermuda this season. I am sure there are plenty of ways as bermuda is king, but I am looking for the cheapest route. 
THanks


----------



## Cory

balistek said:


> Not necessarily a weed, but I would like to know the most cost effective way to kill off St. Aug and not harm bermuda. I had a mostly St. Aug yard last year, but Im converting to bermuda this season. I am sure there are plenty of ways as bermuda is king, but I am looking for the cheapest route.
> THanks


It says on the quinclorac label not to use on st Augustine, bet a couple of applications along with mowing low would get rid of it. Just a thought, not 100% sure


----------



## Movingshrub

Kballen11 said:


> Some type of sedge?


I actually thought it was flower stems. Definitely not a sedge. You can try spraying it with three-way, Celsius, or if that's the only spot, handbrush it with glyphosate and be done with it.


----------



## balistek

Cory said:


> balistek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a weed, but I would like to know the most cost effective way to kill off St. Aug and not harm bermuda. I had a mostly St. Aug yard last year, but Im converting to bermuda this season. I am sure there are plenty of ways as bermuda is king, but I am looking for the cheapest route.
> THanks
> 
> 
> 
> It says on the quinclorac label not to use on st Augustine, bet a couple of applications along with mowing low would get rid of it. Just a thought, not 100% sure
Click to expand...

did some online research apparently St. Aug doesn't like 2,4-d? What about speedzone. Relatively cheap at 30 bucks, 
2,4-D 2-ethylhexyl ester - 28.57% 
Carefentrazone-ethyl - 0.62% 
Mecoprop-p Acid - 5.88% 
Dicamba Acid - 1.71%


----------



## kur1j

Is there something besides glyphosate that will kill what I think is Quackgrass in bermuda?


----------



## Kballen11

Kballen11 said:


> Some type of sedge?


This is the only spot in my yard. After doing some research I am thinking maybe carpet grass? I like the idea of brushing it with glyphosate. I am sure that will kill it no matter what.


----------



## Movingshrub

kur1j said:


> Is there something besides glyphosate that will kill what I think is Quackgrass in bermuda?


Celsius is labeled for quackgrass and Certainty is labeled for suppression.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub

Already hit it with Celsius but didn't see any activity over the week (friends yard). I'll give it another week to see then.


----------



## Movingshrub

@@kur1j - I sprayed Celsius on a bunch of crabgrass last year and it took about a month to get a kill. Plus, as you know, the weather's been junk. Did you include a NIS or MSO?


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub Yeah, I figured it might take a bit but everything I've read online says that there isn't much activity on quackgrass with most herbicides besides Glyphosate.

Yup used a NIS. When should I use a MSO vs a NIS?


----------



## Movingshrub

@kur1j I'd think wait until it warms up this weekend and/or early next week and spray it again. If you've got MSO, I'd try that, but otherwise just go with the NIS. Did you see any reaction at all? If it's a small amount, just brush it with glyphosate.


----------



## DJLCN

This is from a reno area I did last summer. Smaller weed is lespedeza. Any idea what the sea urchin looking weed is?

Lovegrass?


----------



## Cory

DJLCN said:


> This is from a reno area I did last summer. Smaller weed is lespedeza. Any idea what the sea urchin looking weed is?
> 
> Lovegrass?


Looks kinda like fine fescue to me


----------



## Atlien

Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cory

Atlien said:


> Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.


Looks like pine tree saplings


----------



## balistek

I have a few more spots to deal with. Curious to what it is. If you can help that would be great. Debating celsius or would another chemical be better




THE LONGER weed I could hand brush roundup if I had too. But I feel the weed more tucked in would be difficult to not cause harm to surrounding turf. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## Movingshrub

Cory said:


> Atlien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like pine tree saplings
Click to expand...

I've probably pulled up fifty of those on my yard. I was told the same thing, pine tree sapling. Try smelling one. It had a pine scent to me.


----------



## kur1j

Pine saplings?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Movingshrub said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like pine tree saplings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've probably pulled up fifty of those on my yard. I was told the same thing, pine tree sapling. Try smelling one. It had a pine scent to me.
Click to expand...

Pine Sapling is a good guess... or some sort of fern maybe..


----------



## Alan

ID what you can in this pic. Southwestern Florida if geography helps.


----------



## Spammage

Alan said:


> ID what you can in this pic. Southwestern Florida if geography helps.


Crabgrass and Johnsongrass are what I can identify. Not sure about the spiky inflorescence.


----------



## Crabbychas

Got this crap all over my yard and can't figure out what it is from any weed id sites.


----------



## Movingshrub

Alan said:


> ID what you can in this pic. Southwestern Florida if geography helps.


I think it's a type of sedge/kyllinga.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Alan said:


> ID what you can in this pic. Southwestern Florida if geography helps.


Looks like nutsedge or Kyllinga. pretty much the same thing. I have a bunch too.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Crabbychas said:


> Got this crap all over my yard and can't figure out what it is from any weed id sites.


It almost looks like rosemary... got me stumped


----------



## bassadict69

What is all this? I may have to get a better pic...


----------



## Movingshrub

@balistek I can't tell which plant in your photo is the one you're trying to identify.


----------



## bassadict69

LOL! Any of them!

I will get better pics in a bit


----------



## balistek

Movingshrub said:


> @balistek I can't tell which plant in your photo is the one you're trying to identify.


Picture one, it is the long grass, the lighter green color in the center of the picutre. The bermuda is around it. It does have some st.aug underneath it, but the long grass. Is that johnson or crab grass?

2nd picture:
There is actually yellow paint from when the city was marking gas lines. Its the grass with the yellow paint on it. Again the bermuda (which I am trying to promote) is on the bottom. Is that like a carpet grass or something? Trying to fix the last few bad spots in my yard weed wise, prodiamine really is amazing. I had a salad bar last year, and this year I am having to be picky.

Thanks again for the suggestions


----------



## Spammage

balistek said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @balistek I can't tell which plant in your photo is the one you're trying to identify.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture one, it is the long grass, the lighter green color in the center of the picutre. The bermuda is around it. It does have some st.aug underneath it, but the long grass. Is that johnson or crab grass?
> 
> 2nd picture:
> There is actually yellow paint from when the city was marking gas lines. Its the grass with the yellow paint on it. Again the bermuda (which I am trying to promote) is on the bottom. Is that like a carpet grass or something? Trying to fix the last few bad spots in my yard weed wise, prodiamine really is amazing. I had a salad bar last year, and this year I am having to be picky.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions
Click to expand...

My thought on the top pic is that it might be dallisgrass, but there just isn't enough info I to know for sure. A seedhead would be helpful.

2nd pic looks like crabgrass.


----------



## kur1j

@Spammage without a seed head everything looks like crabgrass to me...quackgrass, johnson, crab, dallisgrass, carpet...blah blah blah all of the damn grassy weed stuff looks exactly the same basically to me haha.


----------



## balistek

kur1j said:


> @Spammage without a seed head everything looks like crabgrass to me...quackgrass, johnson, crab, dallisgrass, carpet...blah blah blah all of the damn grassy weed stuff looks exactly the same basically to me haha.


would Target MSMA fix all of the above? Seems harsh, and its alil pricey, more than I want to spend, but I could use it to kill some of the St.Aug as well. as the growing season picks up


----------



## Greendoc

The ability to apply MSMA at 14 day intervals until the weed was dead is the reason why oldtimers in the lawn business like me are not good at playing "what weed is this?" That was an extraneous step. Turf areas were not contaminated by grasses that were not Bermuda because of the ability to apply MSMA at 14 day intervals.


----------



## balistek

Greendoc said:


> The ability to apply MSMA at 14 day intervals until the weed was dead is the reason why oldtimers in the lawn business like me are not good at playing "what weed is this?" That was an extraneous step. Turf areas were not contaminated by grasses that were not Bermuda because of the ability to apply MSMA at 14 day intervals.


Point taken, i'll pick some up I guess. Appreciate all the help everyone


----------



## Greendoc

Be glad you are not commercial. No one is going to look if you have a bottle of MSMA . I am in huge trouble if I have any.


----------



## Crabbychas

Confederate Lawn said:


> Crabbychas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this crap all over my yard and can't figure out what it is from any weed id sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like rosemary... got me stumped
Click to expand...

After reading your post I thought so too, and it does superficially. But it doesn't look like any of the real or false rosemary plants I could find and the way the leaves scale as the clumps grown makes me think its a grass.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Atlien said:


> Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.


Pine tree saplings.


----------



## Cory

Crabbychas said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crabbychas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this crap all over my yard and can't figure out what it is from any weed id sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like rosemary... got me stumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading your post I thought so too, and it does superficially. But it doesn't look like any of the real or false rosemary plants I could find and the way the leaves scale as the clumps grown makes me think its a grass.
Click to expand...

Paleseed plantain is the wide harry leaf with the straight seed head, the other looks kinda like tarragon, not sure about that though. .


----------



## FATC1TY

Atlien said:


> Emerald zoysia in Georgia. These are all over the lawn. Thanks in advance.


Probably dog fennel


----------



## FATC1TY

Here's two : think I have the fuzzy one pegged but looking for ideas.


----------



## Movingshrub

FATC1TY said:


> Here's two : think I have the fuzzy one pegged but looking for ideas.


For the first one, parsley piert, Carolina geranium, or spurweed, would be my guesses.

For the second, American burnweed


----------



## mrigney

@Movingshrub Almost positive the first one isn't any of the three listed. I have had an infestation of whatever that one is in my yard just in the last two weeks. It's the reason why I started another thread about blanket spraying a post-emergent. Posting the pictures of mine here.




It's definitely not Carolina geranium or parsley piert (got plenty those around). Thought it might be Queen's Anne Lace, but leaning against it. Spurweed, from the pictures I see on google, looks to have too upright of a growth habit. Whatever this is hugs the ground when small, but spurweed is the closest match I've seen.

I thought it might be burweed (different from spurweed?), but burweed is too "clumpy." Whatever this is has a central node w/tap root with radiating stems that hug the ground when small.

What about swinecress? Would love to know what this is. And really want to get rid of it


----------



## palms

FATC1TY said:


> Here's two : think I have the fuzzy one pegged but looking for ideas.


I believe the first one is a dogfennel seedling. http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=EUPCP They are fairly common here in my area.


----------



## Redland1

What happens if a weed killer says one application per year and you use it several times in a year?


----------



## Movingshrub

Redland1 said:


> What happens if a weed killer says one application per year and you use it several times in a year?




In all seriousness, I assume the issue is the amount of chemical applied per acre has a limit.


----------



## Greendoc

You and your lawn will be fine. Limits on how much may be applied have been established based on environmental persistence and the EPA coming up with what they consider acceptable human exposure to a given chemical. In another time, there were no limits on how many applications per year could be made. Then in the 2000s, I first saw limits placed on products containing 2,4-D. No more than two broadcast applications per year. People trying to get around that with spot applications then caused the EPA to define spot applications as no more than a percentage of total area in question.


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> You and your lawn will be fine. Limits on how much may be applied have been established based on environmental persistence and the EPA coming up with what they consider acceptable human exposure to a given chemical. In another time, there were no limits on how many applications per year could be made. Then in the 2000s, I first saw limits placed on products containing 2,4-D. No more than two broadcast applications per year. People trying to get around that with spot applications then caused the EPA to define spot applications as no more than a percentage of total area in question.


Yeah I used Image crabgrass killer with Sulfentrazone on Sedges,but they came back and I was about to spray it again when I saw that the label says once a year,so I was wondering what would happen if I reapply and if I needed to use a different chemical this time around.


----------



## Greendoc

Only thing I can think of is overdose from the Sulfentrazone. This is why I am not fond of products that have combinations of herbicides such that your annual maximum is reached in one application. For sedges, I typically apply low rates 3 times in a year.


----------



## Crabbychas

Crabbychas said:


> Got this crap all over my yard and can't figure out what it is from any weed id sites.


For future reference, I think it is Yankeeweed. There are some down the road a ways where the dog gets walked and I recognized the flowers. Since they get mowed regularly they don't look like a real weed since it's more like a baby hedge. A close relative of dog fennel.


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> Only thing I can think of is overdose from the Sulfentrazone. This is why I am not fond of products that have combinations of herbicides such that your annual maximum is reached in one application. For sedges, I typically apply low rates 3 times in a year.


Should I go with the Image Nutsedge killer this time around since it has a different chemical?


----------



## opiespank

Northern Louisiana, trying to rehabilitate soccer fields with Bermuda. These were a lighter green, so not sure what it really was.


----------



## Spammage

opiespank said:


> Northern Louisiana, trying to rehabilitate soccer fields with Bermuda. These were a lighter green, so not sure what it really was.


Looks like bermuda.


----------



## opiespank

Spammage said:


> opiespank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Louisiana, trying to rehabilitate soccer fields with Bermuda. These were a lighter green, so not sure what it really was.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like bermuda.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Thats what I thought it might be, but since it was a lighter/brigther green I was not sure.

--Keith


----------



## Greendoc

Redland1 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is overdose from the Sulfentrazone. This is why I am not fond of products that have combinations of herbicides such that your annual maximum is reached in one application. For sedges, I typically apply low rates 3 times in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go with the Image Nutsedge killer this time around since it has a different chemical?
Click to expand...

Yes. Apply the Image Nutsedge Killer this time. That is a forgotten chemical. It revolutionized lawn care when it became available in the 1990's. It is a little different from the other Nutsedge killers because it works best when watered in lightly a few days after application. That way, the active ingredient moves to the nuts and roots of the weeds.


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is overdose from the Sulfentrazone. This is why I am not fond of products that have combinations of herbicides such that your annual maximum is reached in one application. For sedges, I typically apply low rates 3 times in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,will do.Thanks.
> 
> Should I go with the Image Nutsedge killer this time around since it has a different chemical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Apply the Image Nutsedge Killer this time. That is a forgotten chemical. It revolutionized lawn care when it became available in the 1990's. It is a little different from the other Nutsedge killers because it works best when watered in lightly a few days after application. That way, the active ingredient moves to the nuts and roots of the weeds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greendoc

The Image Nutsedge killer is fairly economical now days. In 1990, I remember it being a product only sold as a gallon. 1 gallon covered 4 acres and the price. $400 :shocked: Only the big lawn and landscape operations had it and the bottle was just about kept in a safe.


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> The Image Nutsedge killer is fairly economical now days. In 1990, I remember it being a product only sold as a gallon. 1 gallon covered 4 acres and the price. $400 :shocked: Only the big lawn and landscape operations had it and the bottle was just about kept in a safe.


Holy cow.Thats crazy expensive.Just went a little while ago to Lowe's to pick some up and they didn't have the concentrate,but had the one that hooks up to the hose so I just bought that one


----------



## Greendoc

The current commercial pack for Image is an 11.43 oz. bottle of soluble granules which is the amount for 1 acre. That is about $115. As for getting sticker shock, Pylex goes for $450 for an 8 oz bottle. When first released, Tenacity was only sold by the gallon not the 8 oz. bottle. Let's just say I waited until it was released in the 8 oz size. I sometimes wonder it all of the chemicals I have locked up in a box costs more than the truck driving it around.


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> The current commercial pack for Image is an 11.43 oz. bottle of soluble granules which is the amount for 1 acre. That is about $115. As for getting sticker shock, Pylex goes for $450 for an 8 oz bottle. When first released, Tenacity was only sold by the gallon not the 8 oz. bottle. Let's just say I waited until it was released in the 8 oz size. I sometimes wonder it all of the chemicals I have locked up in a box costs more than the truck driving it around.


Those chemicals are crazy expensive.I'm assuming that you do commercial work? I was reading some reviews on the Image and a lot of people weren't happy with the results.Is the Big box store version watered down? Or should I get Sedgehammer instead?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Redland1 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current commercial pack for Image is an 11.43 oz. bottle of soluble granules which is the amount for 1 acre. That is about $115. As for getting sticker shock, Pylex goes for $450 for an 8 oz bottle. When first released, Tenacity was only sold by the gallon not the 8 oz. bottle. Let's just say I waited until it was released in the 8 oz size. I sometimes wonder it all of the chemicals I have locked up in a box costs more than the truck driving it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Those chemicals are crazy expensive.I'm assuming that you do commercial work? I was reading some reviews on the Image and a lot of people weren't happy with the results.Is the Big box store version watered down? Or should I get Sedgehammer instead?
Click to expand...

I have had some luck killing Nutsedge with the commercial version of weed b gone, which is 2,4D and Dicamba. These chemicals are not expensive, they seem that way because a bottle is like 100 tank fills on your sprayer  Check the equipment exchange, you can buy small amounts of stuff like Celsius for a very reasonable price. @Redtenchu just hooked me up.


----------



## Redland1

SCGrassMan said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current commercial pack for Image is an 11.43 oz. bottle of soluble granules which is the amount for 1 acre. That is about $115. As for getting sticker shock, Pylex goes for $450 for an 8 oz bottle. When first released, Tenacity was only sold by the gallon not the 8 oz. bottle. Let's just say I waited until it was released in the 8 oz size. I sometimes wonder it all of the chemicals I have locked up in a box costs more than the truck driving it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Those chemicals are crazy expensive.I'm assuming that you do commercial work? I was reading some reviews on the Image and a lot of people weren't happy with the results.Is the Big box store version watered down? Or should I get Sedgehammer instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some luck killing Nutsedge with the commercial version of weed b gone, which is 2,4D and Dicamba. These chemicals are not expensive, they seem that way because a bottle is like 100 tank fills on your sprayer  Check the equipment exchange, you can buy small amounts of stuff like Celsius for a very reasonable price. @Redtenchu just hooked me up.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that weed b gon kills Nutsedge.I'm currently trying to figure out which way I want to go for broadleafs.regualr Trimec,Weed b gon,Trimec southern,or Speedzone.


----------



## Alan

For sedges and other weeds:

https://www.domyown.com/dismiss-turf-herbicide-p-1517.html


----------



## Greendoc

SCGrassMan said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current commercial pack for Image is an 11.43 oz. bottle of soluble granules which is the amount for 1 acre. That is about $115. As for getting sticker shock, Pylex goes for $450 for an 8 oz bottle. When first released, Tenacity was only sold by the gallon not the 8 oz. bottle. Let's just say I waited until it was released in the 8 oz size. I sometimes wonder it all of the chemicals I have locked up in a box costs more than the truck driving it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Those chemicals are crazy expensive.I'm assuming that you do commercial work? I was reading some reviews on the Image and a lot of people weren't happy with the results.Is the Big box store version watered down? Or should I get Sedgehammer instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some luck killing Nutsedge with the commercial version of weed b gone, which is 2,4D and Dicamba. These chemicals are not expensive, they seem that way because a bottle is like 100 tank fills on your sprayer  Check the equipment exchange, you can buy small amounts of stuff like Celsius for a very reasonable price. @Redtenchu just hooked me up.
Click to expand...

Prior to there being such a thing as Sedgehammer or Image, the prescribed treatment for Yellow Nutsedge involved repeated applications of high rate 2,4-D. That rate and annual number of applications are no longer allowed. I believe it was 1-2 lb per acre applied at 14 day intervals. No limit on how many actual applications of course. MSMA was also allowed to be used in a similar manner as in keep spraying until the Nutsedge died. By the time I became commercial, Image became available. That was followed in 1995 by Sedgehammer. A lot of people preferred Sedgehammer because Image was not forgiving of being overdosed or being sprayed on a stressed lawn. I prefer Image because of its residual nature. It goes down and lingers where the tubers are. I like a combination of Sulfentrazone and Image even more because both products are leaching into the area of high weed activity.


----------



## SCGrassMan

That's good info, because this summer we will be fighting a war against nutsedge in the HOA common areas


----------



## Redland1

For broadleafs what would be the better choice.Speedzone,Trimec southern,Celsius,or Blindside?


----------



## kur1j

@Redland1

Speedzone, and trimec are basically the same thing (same AI). Celsius will kill most of the same things but doesn't have the same heat restrictions.

Blindside is labeled and targeted more so towards sedges (typically).


----------



## Redland1

And as far as the carefentrazone in speedzone.Does it make a difference? Also what are the temp restrictions on the Speedzone and Trimec? Looking at those because of price.


----------



## kur1j

@Redland1 Yeah the carfentrazone is what will kill sedges. the 2-4d and other AI go after the broadleaf.

I think the label states that above 85F you should avoid using it as it will discolor the grass. zig you don't care about that, then probably not a big deal.


----------



## Redland1

kur1j said:


> @Redland1 Yeah the carfentrazone is what will kill sedges. the 2-4d and other AI go after the broadleaf.


How good is the Speedzone at killing Sedges vs Sedgehammer and Certainty?


----------



## Alan

Redland1 said:


> And as far as the carefentrazone in speedzone.Does it make a difference? Also what are the temp restrictions on the Speedzone and Trimec? Looking at those because of price.


Speedzone: Do not apply when air exceeds 90°F.

Trimec: (same as above)


----------



## Movingshrub

kur1j said:


> Redland1 Yeah the carfentrazone is what will kill sedges. the 2-4d and other AI go after the broadleaf.


Are you sure about that? Carfentrazone is generic quicksilver, which I didn't think was labeled for sedge control.


----------



## Movingshrub

Redland1 said:


> How good is the Speedzone at killing Sedges vs Sedgehammer and Certainty?


Does the speed zone label say anything about sedge control?


----------



## Alan

movingshrub said:


> Does the speed zone label say anything about sedge control?


Nope! So it probably has zero affect.


----------



## kur1j

Yeah, my bad carfentrazone isn't labeled for sedges, I was reading something else I guess and inferred it by mistake.


----------



## Movingshrub

@kur1j I know sulfentrazone is labeled for sedges, and some of the three ways have that as well.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub Maybe that was it. I saw GreenDoc post on Lawnsite about killing sedges (maybe it was some grassy weed though? I can't remember). But the discussion was about sulfentrazone (Dismiss being used for sedges I believe) and he was saying that he didn't like to use it when it was hot outside, and switched to some other product that wasn't as stressful in the heat. I thought it was the carfentrazone but that doesn't make sense for sedges. I've googled around for the post but can't seem to find it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Redland1

It's all good.So besides Speedzone being higher in 24D,having Carefentrazone,and slightly lower Dicamba is there one better than the other or will results be similar and it all comes down to price?


----------



## kur1j

I do know that the carfentrazone does "quick" burn down to using that in combination with 2-4d it will show results faster.


----------



## Ckauffman1

Cam someone help me identify this and how to kill it? I have a bermuda lawn and live in Oklahoma. Starting to green up good and I'm mowing low this year and this stuff is popping up everywhere. I've successfully killed all other weeds in my yard but this.


----------



## marshtj

Poa. Monument is the most commonly prescribed treatment.


----------



## Alan

Or just wait for the OK heat to come on strong and it will die anyway. Put down some Pre-M next fall/winter.


----------



## Alan

Welcome to TLF


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ckauffman1 said:


> Cam someone help me identify this and how to kill it? I have a bermuda lawn and live in Oklahoma. Starting to green up good and I'm mowing low this year and this stuff is popping up everywhere. I've successfully killed all other weeds in my yard but this.


Just wait. It will die out. Don't stunt growth in a critical time for your grass.


----------



## Greendoc

kur1j said:


> I do know that the carfentrazone does "quick" burn down to using that in combination with 2-4d it will show results faster.


Carfentrazone will also top kill a lot of sedges, but it has no soil activity like Sulfentrazone. My warm weather sedge control includes a higher rate of Quicksilver 2 oz per acre+Certainty or Monument. Why Certainty? Monument is only for Bermuda and Zoysia.


----------



## Alan

What is this one? And how do I kill it? It's in a wetter part of the lawn, where my septic sprays if that helps.

Click thumbnails for big view.


----------



## Greendoc

Purslane. Can you get SpeedZone or something of a similar composition? Another one is Dismiss. Sulfentrazone.


----------



## Alan

I have 3-way(24D, Dicamba, ++), MSMA and Celsius in stock. Will any of those do or no? I need some Dismiss for sedges, so maybe it's time to buy some.


----------



## Greendoc

Three Way is supposed to work. My misgiving about Three Way is that the rates effective on weeds are very hard on St Augustine and Bermuda. That is why I mentioned Speedzone Southern by name. That is a formulation where the Three Way component is rather low and it is paired with Carfentrazone all in a crop oil base. So you are getting a rate of Three Way the warm season grass can live with and still get the maximum effect on the weed.

Dismiss + the lowest rate of Three Way is how I would proceed. I am never without Dismiss. It is another tool in the kit.


----------



## Alan

Great thanks! I did go and read my Spectracide Weed killer label and Purslane was listed, so I mixed up a batch and hit it with it. I'm still going to add Dismiss to my toolkit.


----------



## Guest

ID please?


----------



## Redland1

Just picked up a quart of Speedzone to go after the broadleafs and a pack of Sedgehammer.


----------



## J_nick

@firefighter11 try googling images of Bedstraw and see if it matches


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc

I noticed that Speedzone Red and Speedzone southern actually have the same exact AI's with just slightly different percentages. Couldn't you just reduce the amount you used with SpeedZone Red and make it last a little longer making it cheaper?


----------



## Greendoc

If I am looking at the labels correctly, what is different is the rate of 2,4-D being applied while keeping the MCPP, Dicamba, and Carfentrazone the same. On Bermuda, a low rate of Speedzone Red will work. The higher concentration of 2,4-D being applied in the red formulation will fry St Augustine. I would use the Speedzone Red on Bermuda.


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc Ah makes sense on why they would call it southern.

I'm so spoiled with Bermuda. For the most part you can use just about whatever you want on it and it won't hurt it and even if it does discolor it a little bit, it will be repaired in a week or so after a mow.


----------



## Greendoc

2,4-D can be used to kill off St Augustine where it is not wanted. All I have to do is keep hitting it with 2,4-D Ester and it is gone. Having said that, I will not use even the Speedzone Southern on St Augustine. By the time you get the rate down to what St Augustine will tolerate, it is no longer an effective herbicide.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Thinking this might be tall fescue. Thoughts? How to kill kill kill!?!?! And yes I need to back lap and adjust my reel :lol:


----------



## Redland1

@Greendoc with Speedzone should I use the recommended rate of 1.5oz per 1000sq ft or a lesser amount on My Bermuda lawn?


----------



## opiespank

I have this growing in my yard, it is a darker green with a small round soft ball head. It is mainly growing where my centipede/bermudagrass is thin. Not really sure what it is.





--Keith


----------



## Redland1

opiespank said:


> I have this growing in my yard, it is a darker green with a small round soft ball head. It is mainly growing where my centipede/bermudagrass is thin. Not really sure what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Keith


 Looks like Nutsedge.


----------



## Alan

opiespank said:


> I have this growing in my yard, it is a darker green with a small round soft ball head. It is mainly growing where my centipede/bermudagrass is thin. Not really sure what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Keith


My guess is a sedge of some sort.


----------



## opiespank

Alan said:


> opiespank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this growing in my yard, it is a darker green with a small round soft ball head. It is mainly growing where my centipede/bermudagrass is thin. Not really sure what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Keith
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is a sedge of some sort.
Click to expand...

I think you might be right. From what I can find, it looks like it might be Kyllinga. I have some sedgehammer that will take care of it.

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=KYLSS


----------



## Confederate Lawn

It's kyllinga which I believe is a type of sedge. yellow nut sedge might be the common name or nut grass


----------



## Guest

J_nick said:


> @firefighter11 try googling images of Bedstraw and see if it matches


That looks like it. I've never seen it before till this spring @J_nick


----------



## Greendoc

Redland1 said:


> @Greendoc with Speedzone should I use the recommended rate of 1.5oz per 1000sq ft or a lesser amount on My Bermuda lawn?


I do not have the label in front of me, but the rate suggested for Bermuda and Zoysia works well. Tall Fescue is extremely tolerant of 2,4-D so the rate for that grass is higher than for Bermuda.


----------



## Txag12

opiespank said:


> I have this growing in my yard, it is a darker green with a small round soft ball head. It is mainly growing where my centipede/bermudagrass is thin. Not really sure what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Keith


Definitely Green Kyllinga. Usually a sign of over watering and saturated soils. Your typical sedge control herbicides will control it.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Sedgehammer and also Dismiss I believe will work.


----------



## Greendoc

For those that do not have access to Dismiss, this works well also. I recognize it as the consumer version of FMC Echelon. Because of the Sulfentrazone, it scorches sedges. http://www.bonide.com/products/weed-control/view/069/sedge-ender-conc


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Greendoc with Speedzone should I use the recommended rate of 1.5oz per 1000sq ft or a lesser amount on My Bermuda lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the label in front of me, but the rate suggested for Bermuda and Zoysia works well. Tall Fescue is extremely tolerant of 2,4-D so the rate for that grass is higher than for Bermuda.
Click to expand...

Thanks.Should I blanket or spot spray with the Speedzone?


----------



## Alan

Greendoc said:


> For those that do not have access to Dismiss, this works well also. I recognize it as the consumer version of FMC Echelon. Because of the Sulfentrazone, it scorches sedges. http://www.bonide.com/products/weed-control/view/069/sedge-ender-conc


Note that this stuff doesn't list that it'll tackle purple nutsedge. I'm starting to believe that yellow nutsedge is easier to kill/control than purple.


----------



## Greendoc

Yellow is way easier. Purple Nutsedge can be controlled by Sulfentrazone. It is killed by 2-3 low rate applications rather than 1 heavy application. Echelon is applying the 1/2 max rate of Sulfentrazone with I believe 1 lb of Prodiamine.


----------



## Greendoc

Redland1 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Greendoc with Speedzone should I use the recommended rate of 1.5oz per 1000sq ft or a lesser amount on My Bermuda lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the label in front of me, but the rate suggested for Bermuda and Zoysia works well. Tall Fescue is extremely tolerant of 2,4-D so the rate for that grass is higher than for Bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.Should I blanket or spot spray with the Speedzone?
Click to expand...

If you have just a few weeds, might as well spot spray. There is so little residual effect from Speedzone that seeding is allowed a few weeks after your last application. Having said that, a lack of residual activity can set you up for a situation where weeds are constantly emerging. Ask a lawn guy in Hawaii. Walking a lawn every month spot spraying. He should have used something like Celsius or MSM over the entire yard and be done with spraying for the year.


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc Is Celsius residual that long? I was thinking it was gone in 3-4 weeks at the longest?


----------



## Redland1

Greendoc said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the label in front of me, but the rate suggested for Bermuda and Zoysia works well. Tall Fescue is extremely tolerant of 2,4-D so the rate for that grass is higher than for Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.Should I blanket or spot spray with the Speedzone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have just a few weeds, might as well spot spray. There is so little residual effect from Speedzone that seeding is allowed a few weeks after your last application. Having said that, a lack of residual activity can set you up for a situation where weeds are constantly emerging. Ask a lawn guy in Hawaii. Walking a lawn every month spot spraying. He should have used something like Celsius or MSM over the entire yard and be done with spraying for the year.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that Speedzone didn't have any residual activity.Should I just buy Celsius instead?

Also how has the earthquake and volcano eruption been over there?


----------



## Movingshrub

Bermuda grass seed head, right? If so, I've got multiple areas going to seed and other areas that haven't fully greened up.


----------



## Alan

Movingshrub said:


> Bermuda grass seed head, right? If so, I've got multiple areas going to seed and other areas that haven't fully greened up.


Yup. I thought Bermuda seed head before I even read your text. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greendoc

I would keep both. One of my criticisms of all of these weigh it out like I am a dope pusher herbicides is how slowly they work. Yes, they have a strong residual and kill the root. But, if I have thousands of sq ft of in your face weeds, I want them dead in a LA second. In that case, I have combined Speedzone with Celsius or Monument, not adding the MSO because the Speedzone is formulated wth a crop oil base and broadcast sprayed. Nothing like crispy curled up weeds in less than a week and minimal damage to the lawn. There are also some weeds that are only temporarily defoliated by Speedzone, combining something slower and more systemic turns that into a kill. Speedzone with Certainty or Monument or Sedgehammer also works well. Nutsedge or Kyllinga sprayed with that mix starts turning brown in a week. Not mixed, I get questions about when the Nutsedge is going to die.

I am ok. I am on Oahu, not the Big Island. Not a lot of grass, especially not reel low grass on the Big Island. There is more of the other kind that I will have nothing to do with. People choose to live in the forests next to the active volcano for a reason. The DEA and FBI have their station on Oahu.


----------



## Greendoc

kur1j said:


> @Greendoc Is Celsius residual that long? I was thinking it was gone in 3-4 weeks at the longest?


Not an entire year, but it is long enough to clean up a bad lawn. A broadast application of an SU herbicide like Celsius can make me look like a magician.


----------



## Killbuzz

My neighbor has this throughout his backyard. At first I thought it was common bermuda but when you pull it, it comes out with a clump of roots and no runners. Thoughts?


----------



## Spammage

@Killbuzz I think your first guess is correct.


----------



## Alan

Killbuzz said:


> My neighbor has this throughout his backyard. At first I thought it was common bermuda but when you pull it, it comes out with a clump of roots and no runners. Thoughts?


I'm suspect of the center of the pic area(which may be what you're trying to point out). Maybe I'm just weed averse.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got a new friend that I'm helping to get his yard back in shape. Lots of this around, and it comes out in huge clumps.


----------



## Greendoc

Killbuzz said:


> My neighbor has this throughout his backyard. At first I thought it was common bermuda but when you pull it, it comes out with a clump of roots and no runners. Thoughts?


That is not Bermuda. Do the seed spikes all point up more at an angle? That might be Bothriochloa. Bluestem. Wherever it is, it needs to be killed and the surrounding area treated with the highest possible rates of preemergent. I would go so far as to RoundUp each spot. There are ways to selectively control it, but they are $$$$$$.


----------



## Killbuzz

@Greendoc I think you're right. What's the name of the pricey herbicide? He uses TruGreen so they may already have it.


----------



## Greendoc

What I use is either Revolver + Image or Revolver + Celsius. Tru-Green would not apply something like that. Their track record on grassy weed control other than true crabgrass is poor.


----------



## SGrabs33

What do we have here. It seems to come back just in the one spot every year.


----------



## kur1j

I'm leaning towards this being Quackgrass? Looks most like the seed head i can find online. All of the grasses seem to have different stuff that kills each one and they are all hard as hell to identify. Goosegrass, quack mgrass, barnyard grass, crabgrass, dallisgrass, etc.

If it is indeed Quackgrass what will kill it besides glyphosate? We already tried Celsius and didn't see any activity. Would msma or quinclorac show any activity on it?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Colonel K0rn said:


> Got a new friend that I'm helping to get his yard back in shape. Lots of this around, and it comes out in huge clumps.




I have this too all over. not sure what it is either. but it has the same little buds but mine have purple flowers not yellow.


----------



## TigerinFL

so I am seeing this and I am taking a stab and saying its Dove Grass???? Any ideas???


----------



## TigerinFL

Confederate Lawn said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new friend that I'm helping to get his yard back in shape. Lots of this around, and it comes out in huge clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this too all over. not sure what it is either. but it has the same little buds but mine have purple flowers not yellow.
Click to expand...

that looks like crab grass but I could be wrong


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TigerinFL said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new friend that I'm helping to get his yard back in shape. Lots of this around, and it comes out in huge clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this too all over. not sure what it is either. but it has the same little buds but mine have purple flowers not yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like crab grass but I could be wrong
Click to expand...

@Confederate Lawn @TigerinFL got a positive identification as annual blue-eyed grass. It is perennial, drops seeds, and can have different colored flowers. 2,4 D should control it.

@SGrabs33 I'd bet you lunch that's carpet grass. Pull up the clump, and look at the stolons, and see if the new growth is purple. If it is, carpetgrass. If not, centipede. I'm 90% sure it's carpet grass though. I pulled up a little clump that I had hit in the front yard with PGR, and it wasn't tacked down from the center (roots from the stolons can't get through the PreM0, and it was easy to pluck up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TigerinFL said:


> so I am seeing this and I am taking a stab and saying its Dove Grass???? Any ideas???


Looks like virginia buttonweed.


----------



## TigerinFL

OK .... so it's buttonweed. best way to get rid of it .... spot spraying???


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Yes, unless you have a ton of it, go with spot spraying.


----------



## kur1j

So it looks like the stuff I linked above is tall fescue. I've already hit it with Celsius and a NIS and it's still standing. Celsius is labeled for it, but doesn't seem to be controlling it. Seems that Katana and Monument are both labeled for it. Any other cheaper options with good efficacy to kill it?


----------



## raldridge2315

@kur1j I don't have a bottle to check, but I think Image will knock it down, but it will be slow.


----------



## Movingshrub

@kur1j You have any certainty herbicide?


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub No certainty .


----------



## Movingshrub

I'd try spraying again with Celsius, especially considering the temps.


----------



## lrw_3

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and have recently started looking at trying to get my yard looking better. My yard is mostly centipede however this winter was hard on my yard.

Can some ID this for me? i am not sure if it is Bermuda or Torpedo grass.. I live in south Louisiana if that helps any.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alan

Doesn't look like any Bermuda I've ever seen. I'm not familiar with Torpedo grass, so no help from me.

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## lrw_3

Alan said:


> Doesn't look like any Bermuda I've ever seen. I'm not familiar with Torpedo grass, so no help from me.
> 
> Welcome to TLF.


Thanks, I am not all that familiar with it either i was hoping someone could id it.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

I am no expert but looks like centipede to me. might be in an area with less or more of something in the soil. Might be why it looks a little different than the rest.


----------



## MarcoBe

I have this weed taking over my St.Augustine, mostly in shaded areas off the lawn. Tried a bunch of different weed killers on hit, however it doesn't seem to wanna rollover and die.

Does anybody know what weed this is and how I can kill it? I can post more pictures if needed.


----------



## Reelcrazy

So I'm in Jersey rocking a zoysia lawn. Over the past 2 years these have in popping up during later spring and summer and spreading fast. Been doing spot treatments of Ornamec 170 Grass Herbicide and it seems to weaken it but not kill it but it also hurts my zoysia. What is it and is there any other options.


----------



## SCGrassMan

What is this gigantic vine? It looks like grape leaves. My neighbor has this and wants to kill it or at least the parts hanging over his property.

My advice was to ask the guy behind him if we can just go back there and clear out 3' from behind the fence.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

lrw_3 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and have recently started looking at trying to get my yard looking better. My yard is mostly centipede however this winter was hard on my yard.
> 
> Can some ID this for me? i am not sure if it is Bermuda or Torpedo grass.. I live in south Louisiana if that helps any.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Torpedo grass. LCN has it in his lawn, and I recognized it because I saw his video about a month ago.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Reelcrazy said:


> So I'm in Jersey rocking a zoysia lawn. Over the past 2 years these have in popping up during later spring and summer and spreading fast. Been doing spot treatments of Ornamec 170 Grass Herbicide and it seems to weaken it but not kill it but it also hurts my zoysia. What is it and is there any other options.


Looks like crabgrass from the leaf structures. Can you get a better shot of the whole weed, and any seeds/efflorescence?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SCGrassMan said:


> What is this gigantic vine? It looks like grape leaves. My neighbor has this and wants to kill it or at least the parts hanging over his property.
> 
> My advice was to ask the guy behind him if we can just go back there and clear out 3' from behind the fence.


I see sweet gum, oak, and a lot of other foliage, but a closer picture of the leaf of the offending vine would help greatly.


----------



## Movingshrub

SCGrassMan said:


> What is this gigantic vine? It looks like grape leaves. My neighbor has this and wants to kill it or at least the parts hanging over his property.
> 
> My advice was to ask the guy behind him if we can just go back there and clear out 3' from behind the fence.


Yeah go cut all the vine where it climbs the tree


----------



## Crabbychas

SCGrassMan said:


> What is this gigantic vine? It looks like grape leaves. My neighbor has this and wants to kill it or at least the parts hanging over his property.
> 
> My advice was to ask the guy behind him if we can just go back there and clear out 3' from behind the fence.


Looks like muscadine to me. It's a type of wild grape. Find where the vines root and cut them. They can get pretty big, you might need something more than just handheld pruning shears.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Yeah the problem is it's not our turf. Will require some doorbell ringing in a real ******* part of town. Old tires in the yard kind of *******


----------



## lrw_3

Confederate Lawn said:


> I am no expert but looks like centipede to me. might be in an area with less or more of something in the soil. Might be why it looks a little different than the rest.





Colonel K0rn said:


> lrw_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and have recently started looking at trying to get my yard looking better. My yard is mostly centipede however this winter was hard on my yard.
> 
> Can some ID this for me? i am not sure if it is Bermuda or Torpedo grass.. I live in south Louisiana if that helps any.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torpedo grass. LCN has it in his lawn, and I recognized it because I saw his video about a month ago.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ral1121

Quick question

What is your favorite herbicide to use to get rid of crabgrass? I have Celsius and certainty right now which I believe neither works for crabgrass.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ral1121 said:


> Quick question
> 
> What is your favorite herbicide to use to get rid of crabgrass? I have Celsius and certainty right now which I believe neither works for crabgrass.


Celsius will work on baby crabgrass up to 3 tillers I believe, but quinclorac is my herbicide of choice.


----------



## kur1j

@Ral1121 Celsius is labeled for crabgrass but quinclorac will torch crabgrass in bermuda.


----------



## Ral1121

@Colonel K0rn @kur1j that is good to know. It is starting to pop up because I did not get a good pre emergent down. I am planning on using prodiamine in the front but nothing in the back be ause I want to overseeding to protect the Bermuda in the fall/winter. I will be ordering some soon I guess.


----------



## kur1j

@Ral1121 Check the trade forums some people might have some for sale where you don't have to order so much.


----------



## Ral1121

@kur1j l will probably just order some. It is probably something I am going to have to deal with every year because I have a feeling once I see the perennial rye in the winter in the back k, I will probably want to do the front as well. I do believe that it would mean I cannot put down pre emergent


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ral1121 said:


> @kur1j l will probably just order some. It is probably something I am going to have to deal with every year because I have a feeling once I see the perennial rye in the winter in the back k, I will probably want to do the front as well. I do believe that it would mean I cannot put down pre emergent


You can put down an PreM, you just have to be cognizant of your windows of applications and seeding so they coincide with each other. Read the label on the PreM for the application timing.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

I have some info that might be helpful just through my recent experience. Poa Annua (annual bluegrass) y'all know the stuff, is dying at a rapid pace in my lawn. I have not done any weed killer but I have done a lot of Milorganite. It also hasn't rained in weeks and I do not irrigate. It's really swampy here and my yard gets terrible drainage. That's the reason I have so much poa annua and dollar weed. I also have a lot of nutsedge and kyllinga but those haven't popped up yet. I have not watered the grass in over a month. The grass that is there is very healthy and starting to take over. The poa annua is drying up and dying along with the dollar weed without any pre or post emergent. I'm pretty happy about that especially because my kids like to play in the grass and I have been reluctant to put down herbicides for that reason. We're supposed to get some good rain this whole week which I think is going to push the grass up so it can smother other junk out. Journal to come once I have more measurable success. BTW Milorganite is your friend!!! It seems like it gives it's nutrients to just the grass :mrgreen:


----------



## kur1j

@Confederate Lawn

The PA is dying not because of the milo. Its a winter annual and will die off as soon as it starts getting hot, which is what you are seeing happen.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

kur1j said:


> @Confederate Lawn
> 
> The PA is dying not because of the milo. Its a winter annual and will die off as soon as it starts getting hot, which is what you are seeing happen.


Aha! Gotcha! wasn't sure. It just seems like its always there. even during the summer but it's usually a lot wetter than it has been lately. Thanks !


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Confederate Lawn Better get Certainty/Celsius ready.


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> Celsius will work on baby crabgrass up to 3 tillers I believe, but quinclorac is my herbicide of choice.


Do you have a source for that by any chance? I've been curious whether Celsius is good at baby crabgrass, tillering crabgrass, or full on adult crabgrass.



kur1j said:


> Celsius is labeled for crabgrass but quinclorac will torch crabgrass in bermuda.


Either baby crabgrass or full on adult crabgrass is my understanding.










This website is the source of the above photo and has photos of crabgrass at each stage of growth so you can see the difference.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

you used to be able to get quinclorac from the big box store. does anyone know if that is still a thing?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Confederate Lawn Better get Certainty/Celsius ready.


HAHA! yeah.... the crabgrass is already coming in pretty thick. 

next time I'm doing a pre emergent. It's really bad this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius will work on baby crabgrass up to 3 tillers I believe, but quinclorac is my herbicide of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for that by any chance? I've been curious whether Celsius is good at baby crabgrass, tillering crabgrass, or full on adult crabgrass.
Click to expand...

As for specifically stating 3-tillers, the label doesn't say that, but I'd suspect that it would be past early growth after 3 tillers.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub Interesting chart. I didn't realize that crabgrass was easier to kill later in its life with quinclorac. Between quinclorac and Celsius I never had a problem controlling crabgrass.

@Confederate Lawn Yes you can still get it at big box stores. For example this has it in it. I'm sure there are other brands that have it. Just look for crabgrass killer on the label and good chances that it has quinclorac on the label as an AI.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/BAYER-ADVANCED-32-fl-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/3332534?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-GrassAndWeedChemicals-_-3332534:BAYER_ADVANCED&CAWELAID=&kpid=3332534&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=2451&k_clickID=e3191e42-193b-4ae9-b528-383a2dfc5ce1&gclid=CjwKCAjwiurXBRAnEiwAk2GFZiptQiXT_c6HEWxDOgjWd064yOUtPqrX73xEEWovCeVkU6oYPfy6mhoC4E0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Movingshrub

Confederate Lawn said:


> you used to be able to get quinclorac from the big box store. does anyone know if that is still a thing?


It's mixed into other products generally at a big box store. If you want straight concentrated quinclorac you're likely going to be making a trip to a co-op/ag or speciality turf supplier.


----------



## Cory

Movingshrub said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> you used to be able to get quinclorac from the big box store. does anyone know if that is still a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> It's mixed into other products generally at a big box store. If you want straight concentrated quinclorac you're likely going to be making a trip to a co-op/ag or speciality turf supplier.
Click to expand...

Image All In One has Sulfentrazone and Quinclorac. It's probably the best you will get a a big box store without 2,4-d in it.


----------



## Ral1121

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius will work on baby crabgrass up to 3 tillers I believe, but quinclorac is my herbicide of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for that by any chance? I've been curious whether Celsius is good at baby crabgrass, tillering crabgrass, or full on adult crabgrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for specifically stating 3-tillers, the label doesn't say that, but I'd suspect that it would be past early growth after 3 tillers.
Click to expand...

Doesn't the label contradict itself? How are you suppose to make more than one treatment at Max rate 3.2 g if you are not supposed to put down more than 4.8 g in a year?


----------



## nipper404

Can anyone help me identify this weed taking over my backyard? Didn't see it a couple weeks ago but then bought a reel mower and scalped and I think I may have broke the Pre M barrier. This stuff started popping up all over the place. Do you always apply Pre M right after scalping Bermuda? Will pulling up weeds by hand brake the pre m barrier. I never seem to have success even though I put pre m down.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

nipper404 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this weed taking over my backyard? Didn't see it a couple weeks ago but then bought a reel mower and scalped and I think I may have broke the Pre M barrier. This stuff started popping up all over the place. Do you always apply Pre M right after scalping Bermuda? Will pulling up weeds by hand brake the pre m barrier. I never seem to have success even though I put pre m down.


Looks like Virginia Buttonweed.  Hit it with Celsius, it'll be toast in 3 weeks.


----------



## RandyMan

Anybody know what this weed is called? It looks like bermuda but isnt.When mixed in with bermuda its hard to tell the difference. I can but might be hard for someone with untrained eye.


----------



## Cory

Looks like Crabgrass to me.


----------



## marshtj

Nimblewill, just eradicated this from my lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Cory said:


> Looks like Crabgrass to me.


KROBGRAWSS as my Slovak neighbor used to say


----------



## lokuly

I have a few pests in my lawn. I have widespread seed heads Nothing I've tried thus far seems to be removing them. Help please! 








I thought maybe that was Poa annua and I had some tenacity around that I thought would take care of it but it seems to have no effect which leaves me wondering if its something else. Are they just regular bluegrass seedheads? Help please!

-Loren


----------



## Spammage

lokuly said:


> Are they just regular bluegrass seedheads? Help please!
> 
> -Loren


That's what it looks like. You could post in the cool season area to see if they can offer you more insight.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

What are these? Took this before mowing


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> What are these? Took this before mowing


Bahia grass seed head


----------



## Redland1

Anyone know how to kill King Ranch Bluestem?


----------



## xraydesigns

There's a grass/weed I notice is invading my bermuda lawn and I need help identifying and killing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greendoc

Redland1 said:


> Anyone know how to kill King Ranch Bluestem?


How much have you got?


----------



## Redland1

A few here and there.I think the pre em helped because my neighbors yards are full of it.


----------



## Greendoc

Make yourself a hand sprayer with 2% Glyphosate . Spray every single mat or clump of it. This is seriously invasive. The roadsides, parks, and many open spaces in Hawaii are covered with it. Mowing just makes it flatten out. Only chemicals that phase it are 1 oz rates of MSM, Image, Revolver+Image, MSMA, and of course, Glyphosate. It seeds all over the place. DImension or else Barricade are what I would use as pre. Never tried Specticle on it.


----------



## OttarLM

I confess, I have a problem. A problem with weeds!!!! :evil: 
I have some control over dandelion and other minor weeds, but the weed pictured below is a big problem for me.

Is there anyone who is able to recognize this weeds and what is the best way to get rid of it?





I think it may be Triticum Repens AKA Couch grass, scutch grass, twitch grass.


----------



## Cory

xraydesigns said:


> There's a grass/weed I notice is invading my bermuda lawn and I need help identifying and killing it. Thanks in advance.


You have to post a picture or no one can help


----------



## xraydesigns

Thought I posted a pic. I'm new to this ....isnt "add image to post" what I should follow to post my pic?


----------



## Cory

xraydesigns said:


> Thought I posted a pic. I'm new to this ....isnt "add image to post" what I should follow to post my pic?


Yes, it must have not loaded. Try another post or may be able to edit your original one.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cut down a tree that was growing on the back fence, now I've got new shoots growing off of the stump, and along some of the roots that ran along the surface. What is a systemic that I can apply to the stump that will kill this thing? There are a lot of surface roots, and I hit the top growth with some Roundup a few days ago, but it only seemed to increase the vigor of the shoots.


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> Cut down a tree that was growing on the back fence, now I've got new shoots growing off of the stump, and along some of the roots that ran along the surface. What is a systemic that I can apply to the stump that will kill this thing? There are a lot of surface roots, and I hit the top growth with some Roundup a few days ago, but it only seemed to increase the vigor of the shoots.


Wouldn't triclopyr be your go-to herbicide in this case? This may involve drilling holes/hacking a place to pour in the chemical.


----------



## Crabbychas

Colonel K0rn said:


> Cut down a tree that was growing on the back fence, now I've got new shoots growing off of the stump, and along some of the roots that ran along the surface. What is a systemic that I can apply to the stump that will kill this thing? There are a lot of surface roots, and I hit the top growth with some Roundup a few days ago, but it only seemed to increase the vigor of the shoots.


I've been trying to kill all the crap in my backyard and I've found Crossbow (triclopyr and 2,4-D) is great at killing trees and other bigger stuff. I hacked up a couple of palmetto root stems and poured some in there and they haven't put up any new growth since shortly after and they are close to impossible to kill.


----------



## OttarLM

Chemical controls Couch grass:

https://youtu.be/JXPn4DGTo_s

https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=283


----------



## daganh62

Anyone know what kind if weeds these are. I think the grassy one might be dallasgrass but idk.


----------



## Movingshrub

@daganh62 none of those look like dallisgrass to me but the third is a bit hard to see. Have you sprayed anything on it? I would think start with a three way amine, or maybe, just cut the grass and see if the plant ensures being cut at a low height.


----------



## daganh62

They have all been cut low and still came back. The 2nd and 3rd were slated with a heavy dose of 4-2d and quinclorac but survived. That combo killed very few weeds in my yard so I'm assuming i did something wrong, although idk what i could have done wrong.


----------



## Crabbychas

That looks like some stuff I have in my area. Yankeeweed or dog fennel. I sprayed the stuff in my yard with an absurd amount of glyphosate and it's growing back now that it's getting watered


----------



## Spammage

daganh62 said:


>


Definitely not dallisgrass, but I don't know what it is. Some better pictures of the inflorescence may help someone identify what it is.


----------



## daganh62

From what I've read the 2nd is cudweed still trying to figure out 1 and 3.


----------



## SGK

Hi

Can anyone identify this? It is invading my St Augustine. Very aggressive creeper. Lays rather flat to grass. Highly interconnected root structure. Also I just had 8 pallets of new sod put down in another area and this stuff is peppered through it. So really want to get on top of it before it spreads and kills out the sod.



I also have a lot of Nutsedge to get rid of. Advice?

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## Cory

SGK said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone identify this? It is invading my St Augustine. Very aggressive creeper. Lays rather flat to grass. Highly interconnected root structure. Also I just had 8 pallets of new sod put down in another area and this stuff is peppered through it. So really want to get on top of it before it spreads and kills out the sod.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a lot of Nutsedge to get rid of. Advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Steve


It's Bermuda


----------



## SGK

Great. So I take it spraying it isn't really an option?

What's good for cleaning out the nutsedge?


----------



## Cory

SGK said:


> Great. So I take it spraying it isn't really an option?
> 
> What's good for cleaning out the nutsedge?


You could paint the leaves of the Bermuda with round up but other than that I'm not sure you can get rid of it. Maybe someone else has an answer for the Bermuda.

For the nutsedge anything with sulfentrazone labed for use on St. Augustine will work. Just make sure it specifically says it works for St. Augustine, some of them have quinclorac in them and can't be used. Dismiss is one, Sulfentrazone 4L is another that will work.


----------



## Movingshrub

SGK said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone identify this? It is invading my St Augustine. Very aggressive creeper. Lays rather flat to grass. Highly interconnected root structure. Also I just had 8 pallets of new sod put down in another area and this stuff is peppered through it. So really want to get on top of it before it spreads and kills out the sod.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a lot of Nutsedge to get rid of. Advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Steve


You will be fighting an uphill battle. Tenacity is your only selective herbicide option that I can think of that will go after the Bermuda and not smoke the st aug.

For the sedge(depending on the type), sedge hammer, certainty, dismiss, monument, and maybe image or tenacity.


----------



## Greendoc

Actually, St Augustine takes Tenacity very hard. I applied Tenacity in a mixed Centipede/St Augustine lawn and the St Augustine stayed fluorescent white for over a month. Selective control of Bermuda in St Augustine involves multiple applications of Atrazine +Prograss(Ethofumesate). 2 applications of Atrazine + Prograss followed by more Prograss through the rest of the year.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Actually, St Augustine takes Tenacity very hard. I applied Tenacity in a mixed Centipede/St Augustine lawn and the St Augustine stayed fluorescent white for over a month. Selective control of Bermuda in St Augustine involves multiple applications of Atrazine +Prograss(Ethofumesate). 2 applications of Atrazine + Prograss followed by more Prograss through the rest of the year.


Learned something new today. Thanks!

Page 19 supports green docs's recommendation from a study from Clemson's Dr McCarty in 1996.

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.543.4659&rep=rep1&type=pdf


----------



## Greendoc

Dr McCarty and Johnson were the basis for a lot of what I do to turf for weed control. Their work did have to be adapted to an area where weeds have multiple generations emerging every month of the year.


----------



## SGK

Ok. Thanks Greendoc. Wow, that prograss isn't cheap. (But neither is new sod.) Some basic follow up questions:

1. Does this need to be highly selectively applied or applied to the general area in question?
2. Will it take care of the other weeds (e.g. the nutsedge) and if so it sounds like I should apply to entire lawn?


----------



## Greendoc

It is good to apply evenly to the entire area. Bermuda puts down underground rhizomes that do not give indication of exactly where they are. Prograss and Atrazine are partially active through the soil. So applying to the entire area is good practice. On this program, you might not need to treat for Crabgrass, Annual Bluegrass, or many other weeds. Only weed that will be resistant is Purple Nutsedge, but that is easily controlled with Sedgehammer.

I am writing this from a state where sod can be up to $4 per sq ft for the dwarf St Augustine varieties like Captiva. Something like Floratam is still $1-2 per sq ft so I get it on how much sod costs . Even if you did re sod, only thing that offers a high kill percentage of the Bermuda with one application is soil fumigation. Good luck finding someone willing to do it and forget about doing it yourself because that entire procedure is extremely restricted. If I had a mix of contaminating grasses and my desired species, I would always lean towards a herbicide suppression program of the undesirable.


----------



## daganh62

Spammage said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not dallisgrass, but I don't know what it is. Some better pictures of the inflorescence may help someone identify what it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## SGK

Greendoc said:


> It is good to apply evenly to the entire area. Bermuda puts down underground rhizomes that do not give indication of exactly where they are. Prograss and Atrazine are partially active through the soil. So applying to the entire area is good practice. On this program, you might not need to treat for Crabgrass, Annual Bluegrass, or many other weeds. Only weed that will be resistant is Purple Nutsedge, but that is easily controlled with Sedgehammer.


Thanks Greendoc. Here is the sedge (?) that is everywhere. I pay a company to maintain the lawn and plants for weeds and bugs. I'm tempted to fire them as they're just not on top of the job as far as weeds are concerned.


----------



## Greendoc

Purple Nutsedge. Reason why it is everywhere is because the chemical needed to treat for it does cost something. Having said that, I do not think a company has a good excuse for Nutsedge being everywhere. 2 broadcast applications done when the sedge is at that growth stage takes it out.,


----------



## kur1j

@Greendoc If you were going to buy certainty or monument for sedge control in hot weather in bermuda which would you get?

Also just curious how are you in HI? Not sure if your location relative to the volcano. Hope all is well.


----------



## Greendoc

Monument. I have to keep both around because Monument is only for Bermuda and Zoysia, it will stunt/kill other grasses. I am fine. The volcano is erupting on the southeast side of the Big Island. I am on another island Oahu. Having said that, I am in trouble if the wind does not continue to blow east and shifts to the southeast. If it does that, the toxic fumes from the volcano are then in my face literally.


----------



## Movingshrub

I like that monument will pull double duty on other items aside from just sedges, however, between monument, sledgehammer, dismiss, and certainty, are any of those better on poor/recovering turf?


----------



## Greendoc

On weak turf and recently established turf Sedgehammer is preferred. Monument and Certainty can cause some growth stunting especially if spot sprayed or overdosed. Dismiss is rather brutal. It will scorch roots, stems, and leaves. I never put Dismiss on anything other than totally green, non stressed grass.


----------



## wiredawg

It's been raining everyday for about a 10 straight days now, expecting more rain til Memorial Day. Notice this weed though out my bermuda lawn. Though not a lot. The most of its gathering in this pic is my neighbors boarder. Looks like nutsedge...what do you all think? I wanna attack it while they are still young...1st Pic

2d pic is a wooded area beyond my lawn area in the back, my own personal animal preserve  zoom in and you will my visitor. Anyone have any idea the type?


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

I don't know much about grass, but I don't thin Celsius will do the trick on that bottom pic! I'd grab a shovel if it were me!!


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Can't zoom in well on my phone. Is it a water moccasin? Body shape resembles it, can't see the pattern or head on your pic though. Get a little closer for the next one😂😂


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Could I get some help in identifying this odd shape in this yard and the black/purple weed.


----------



## Spammage

@BakerGreenLawnMaker 
https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/HYG-3074


----------



## kur1j

Is there something that will kill sedges in a flower bed without nuking the plants in the beds?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Spammage said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker
> https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/HYG-3074


Thanks @Spammage!


----------



## wiredawg

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> Can't zoom in well on my phone. Is it a water moccasin? Body shape resembles it, can't see the pattern or head on your pic though. Get a little closer for the next one😂😂


Yep, that looks like the one in my pic...


----------



## jdowns67

Thanks for the add to the group. Seems like I get a new weed every year to challenge me. I'm usually pretty good at figuring out myself but this one has me stumped.. Very aggressive grassy weed in my bermuda lawn here in coastal NC.


----------



## FATC1TY

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Could I get some help in identifying this odd shape in this yard and the black/purple weed.


Almost looked like someone drove on it. Weird looking.

Also, looks like almost all weeds there, not just purple ones.


----------



## kur1j

So when a label says to not use a chemical over a certain temperature, does that typically mean during application or over the course of time (few days)?

So take sulfentrazone. Should I avoid using it when the highs are going to be above 85f no matter how long after I apply? Or is it just that some chemicals shouldn't be applied in the middle of the day when it can be above 85f?


----------



## Greendoc

kur1j said:


> So when a label says to not use a chemical over a certain temperature, does that typically mean during application or over the course of time (few days)?
> 
> So take sulfentrazone. Should I avoid using it when the highs are going to be above 85f no matter how long after I apply? Or is it just that some chemicals shouldn't be applied in the middle of the day when it can be above 85f?


What that means is over the course of time. If a product has a temperature restriction of say, 90. If it goes above 90 within 7 days of the application, I expect negative effects from that application. In the case of Sulfentrazone, over 85 the week after application will cause more scorching than normal. For you, if you expect it and can tolerate it, go for it. I personally apply Sulfentrazone with a surfactant in 85+ temperatures after warning all parties involved about what to expect. Product manufacturers have become so averse to any discoloration of the turf following an application. They forget what DSMA, MSMA, and all of the Arsenic based herbicides would make a lawn look like 7 days after application. If it did not burn up the grass, I consider it a failed application. I even had an MSMA application fail on me many years ago. Sprayed during a month when it was constantly cloudy and the daytime temperatures never went above 80. Grass did not scorch and the weeds did not die.


----------



## Crimson2v

I have two different concerns, my last post was about this area by my front yard which had what looks like torpedo grass but someone mentioned it could be st. Augustine. My next area is in my main grass, it's a patch of lighter green very dense grass. I pulled a runner and took pics of both examples. I am thinking about spraying the stuff around my tree with glyphosate and just extending tree bed. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## lawnn00b

Someone said this was Crabgrass, but a Google photo search to confirm is just confusing me (so many different looking things!).

Can anyone confirm this, and possibly recommend something for spot treatment?

(I don't need a 2oz-for-$100-last-me-10-years solution. I only do my own lawn. If I spot treat this now, and use some pre-emergent, I'm sure it'll be cleared up by next year).


----------



## Cory

lawnn00b said:


> Someone said this was Crabgrass, but a Google photo search to confirm is just confusing me (so many different looking things!).
> 
> Can anyone confirm this, and possibly recommend something for spot treatment?
> 
> (I don't need a 2oz-for-$100-last-me-10-years solution. I only do my own lawn. If I spot treat this now, and use some pre-emergent, I'm sure it'll be cleared up by next year).


Looks like dallisgrass to me but not 100%. Cheapest way to deal with it would be to dig it up, second would be to paint the leaves with roundup.


----------



## Alan

lawnn00b said:


> Someone said this was Crabgrass, but a Google photo search to confirm is just confusing me (so many different looking things!).
> 
> Can anyone confirm this, and possibly recommend something for spot treatment?
> 
> (I don't need a 2oz-for-$100-last-me-10-years solution. I only do my own lawn. If I spot treat this now, and use some pre-emergent, I'm sure it'll be cleared up by next year).


+1 on dallisgrass and roundup.


----------



## Alan

Crimson2v said:


> I have two different concerns, my last post was about this area by my front yard which had what looks like torpedo grass but someone mentioned it could be st. Augustine. My next area is in my main grass, it's a patch of lighter green very dense grass. I pulled a runner and took pics of both examples. I am thinking about spraying the stuff around my tree with glyphosate and just extending tree bed. Let me know what you all think.


I don't think it's St. A.


----------



## Alan

jdowns67 said:


> Thanks for the add to the group. Seems like I get a new weed every year to challenge me. I'm usually pretty good at figuring out myself but this one has me stumped.. Very aggressive grassy weed in my bermuda lawn here in coastal NC.


I can't help you with what that is, but it is one gnarly looking SOB of a weed.

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Spammage

Alan said:


> lawnn00b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said this was Crabgrass, but a Google photo search to confirm is just confusing me (so many different looking things!).
> 
> Can anyone confirm this, and possibly recommend something for spot treatment?
> 
> (I don't need a 2oz-for-$100-last-me-10-years solution. I only do my own lawn. If I spot treat this now, and use some pre-emergent, I'm sure it'll be cleared up by next year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on dallisgrass and roundup.
Click to expand...

+2. MSMA works even better than Glyphosate, but paint that sucker before it starts dropping more seeds.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

jdowns67 said:


> Thanks for the add to the group. Seems like I get a new weed every year to challenge me. I'm usually pretty good at figuring out myself but this one has me stumped.. Very aggressive grassy weed in my bermuda lawn here in coastal NC.


I'm thinking it might be Hairy Vetch. Ever see any flowers on it? http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=VICVI


----------



## Crimson2v

Alan said:


> Crimson2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two different concerns, my last post was about this area by my front yard which had what looks like torpedo grass but someone mentioned it could be st. Augustine. My next area is in my main grass, it's a patch of lighter green very dense grass. I pulled a runner and took pics of both examples. I am thinking about spraying the stuff around my tree with glyphosate and just extending tree bed. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's St. A.
Click to expand...

The grass in the top pic is very aggressive and is moving quickly into what bermuda I do have on that side of the house. The grass on the bottom is part of a 2' area and is lighter in color than the bermuda that surrounds it.


----------



## cthomas

What is this weed??? I need it out of my Bermuda...


----------



## Movingshrub

cthomas said:


> What is this weed??? I need it out of my Bermuda...


Looks like crabgrass


----------



## cthomas

Drive herbacide?


----------



## Movingshrub

cthomas said:


> Drive herbacide?


Depending on the maturity of the plant - yes. Or maybe ortho weed b gon with quinclorac.

If a small amount, hand brush glyphosate or pull it.

Celsius will work if it's young. MSMA is also an option.

Check out the chart and links here. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5&start=660#p56006

Also, http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/default.aspx


----------



## bfletch13

This is my second summer in this house. Last summer all I did was mow, this year I'm late to the game but trying to figure it out. So far I have had battles with creeping charley, clover, henbit, dandilion, and who knows what else. I thought I was making major headway then this light green grass started showing. At first I thought it was just fescue or something like that,(I have no knowledge of weeds) then I moved on to quackgrass, now I'm pretty sure it is crabgrass. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Here are some pictures of the yard.






*Big Spot near the driveway.*


----------



## Ware

bfletch13 said:


> This is my second summer in this house...


Welcome to TLF! Where in AR are you?

I'm terrible with weed ID, but it looks like crabgrass. I think Celsius is labeled for everything you mentioned, and has no temperature restrictions. It's not cheap, but a 10oz bottle will last you forever (the high rate is 0.113oz per thousand). Just don't spray it on any tall fescue that you want to live. :thumbup:


----------



## bfletch13

Ware said:


> bfletch13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second summer in this house...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF! Where in AR are you?
> 
> I'm terrible with weed ID, but it looks like crabgrass. I think Celsius is labeled for everything you mentioned, and has no temperature restrictions. It's not cheap, but a 10oz bottle will last you forever (the high rate is 0.113oz per thousand). Just don't spray it on any tall fescue that you want to live. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm up in NWA now, Lowell area, I lived in FS area for most of my life. My house in FS was bermuda, but up here its right on the transition line. The lawn as of right now is 65-70% Bermuda the rest Tall Fescue. I would like to get it to Bermuda, but everyone I talk to says something different. Even lawn care professionals contradict themselves. One time they say fescue, then next they say well bermuda is good too. So this springs I over seeded Bermuda and just going that route.

I have been using Trimec Southern Broadleaf to fight the weeds so far and also just trying to get the good grass to grow, I've done one Starter Fert in late march, weed and feed 3rd week in April(I didn't know that weed N feed was a no no), milorganite last weekend. Other than that just a lot of water and cutting. I'm having to cut every 4th day right now, and water every other day.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

I think I have the same weed as jdowns67. Here is a pic of mine in the bermuda. It is spreading rapidly and is about the only weed I have, besides a little nutsedge. So 2-4-D doesn't seem to kill it. Any ideas for treatment?


----------



## Movingshrub

@bfletch13

Looks like a type of crabgrass. If you have both tall fescue and Bermuda mixed together, quinclorac is the only option I can think of that's compatible with both.

If the grasses aren't mixed in together, that changes your options. For Bermuda only, Celsius if you've already got it, however, quinclorac will go a long way. If you have crabgrass in the tall fescue section, fusillade II, quinclorac, pylex, and tenacity are all options. Another option, after killing it, would be to raise your HOC for the tall fescue to 4". I don't see any crabgrass germinating with tall fescue that high.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

No fescue, it's all bermuda. I'm cutting at 3/4" right now. This weed looks like it wants to flower as there are tiny bulbs it seems to get but I'm cutting it too low for it to flower it seems.


----------



## Movingshrub

OutdoorEnvy said:


> No fescue, it's all bermuda. I'm cutting at 3/4" right now. This weed looks like it wants to flower as there are tiny bulbs it seems to get but I'm cutting it too low for it to flower it seems.


I think you missed that I tagged / responded to the person who posted before you.

Concerning that weed in your yard, I have the same thing. I was advised that it could be tiny pine saplings. However, I have them everywhere, so it's possible but not exactly 100% that's an accurate ID.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

LOL! My mistake. I don't have pine trees anywhere near me and it is popping up all over mine as well. Seems to love sun though cause it isn't in the shade spots, just the full sun areas. I may try a variety of weed killers or something. If I figure out something that works on it I'll share the info


----------



## Colonel K0rn

OutdoorEnvy said:


> LOL! My mistake. I don't have pine trees anywhere near me and it is popping up all over mine as well. Seems to love sun though cause it isn't in the shade spots, just the full sun areas. I may try a variety of weed killers or something. If I figure out something that works on it I'll share the info


Follow the weed into where it makes contact with the dirt, and see if it comes out like a tuber. Dig one of them up, and see if you can get us a clearer picture of the root structure (if it's a taproot, or rhizotomous)


----------



## Krooz

I have this grass growing at the edges of my bermuda lawn. It's making fairly dense patches that the bermuda doesn't seem able to choke out. When cut it's a much brighter green than the lawn. I dug this sample up where it doesn't get mowed so the plant is better represented. Any thought on what it is? Local lawn supply store wasn't sure but thought Sedgehammer or Celsius might kill it. Been raining to much to spray but would love to know what it is. thoughts?


----------



## marshtj

So, I'm becoming the Nimblewill guy. That's what it is and Tenacity is the only thing I know of or have ever found that will take care of it in bermuda (took me two applications two weeks apart w/ no damage to the surounding bermuda). Sedgehammer and Celsius will not touch it.


----------



## Krooz

Wow, awesome. Thank you so much - I had to look it up - never even heard of it. A new collection to my "core" of herbicides. Thanks again!


----------



## Jwsjr

What ya got? Short Dallis?



Background. House 1 year old to me. Previous owner sodded 419 but cut at 3". I've gotten it in much better shape and down to a .75 HOC. Here pic after just spot treating with msma. So...... if dallis....... msma or Celsius? My order came in today.


----------



## Jwsjr




----------



## Spammage

Jwsjr said:


> What ya got? Short Dallis?
> 
> 
> 
> Background. House 1 year old to me. Previous owner sodded 419 but cut at 3". I've gotten it in much better shape and down to a .75 HOC. Here pic after just spot treating with msma. So...... if dallis....... msma or Celsius? My order came in today.


Could definitely be dallisgrass, but the seed heads are the dead giveaway. MSMA will scorch it, Celsius...not so much. When you are in high heat, you can paint it on with a small paint brush to avoid the injury to your lawn. I realize if you have a lot of it, then that isn't practical. Otherwise, if spot treating, I would mix at no more than 1oz/gallon.


----------



## Jwsjr

Appreciate the response and suggestions. Well taken


----------



## jdowns67

Colonel K0rn said:


> jdowns67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the add to the group. Seems like I get a new weed every year to challenge me. I'm usually pretty good at figuring out myself but this one has me stumped.. Very aggressive grassy weed in my bermuda lawn here in coastal NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might be Hairy Vetch. Ever see any flowers on it? http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=VICVI
Click to expand...

Never seen any flowers. Thanks for responding. Looked at the web link. Looks close but I don't think it's the same thing.


----------



## jdowns67

OutdoorEnvy said:


> I think I have the same weed as jdowns67. Here is a pic of mine in the bermuda. It is spreading rapidly and is about the only weed I have, besides a little nutsedge. So 2-4-D doesn't seem to kill it. Any ideas for treatment?


Yes this looks like the same as mine!


----------



## zafirovp

It is basically everywhere. I sprayed my lawn with RoundUp few weeks ago and this happened.


----------



## kur1j

@zafirovp

Looks like crabgrass.


----------



## raldridge2315

It's crabgrass. Hit it with roundup again.


----------



## Movingshrub

zafirovp said:


> It is basically everywhere. I sprayed my lawn with RoundUp few weeks ago and this happened.


When you say round up, do you mean glyphosate or one of those white and green bottles that says round up for lawns? Did you put down a pre-emergent?


----------



## kur1j

@raldridge2315 I don't think he needs to go to the extreme of glyphosate.

@zafirovp

Get some crapbrass killer from big box store (something that contains the active ingredients of quinclorac) or is you want to spent some money and get you something thst will last and will be more broad spectrum for other things get some Celsius.


----------



## FATC1TY

Any takers? Have this one spot. Doesn't seem to flower or it's never gotten to that point. The grass tries to grow over it and you can't really pull it up in one chunk.


----------



## Movingshrub

FATC1TY said:


> Any takers? Have this one spot. Doesn't seem to flower or it's never gotten to that point. The grass tries to grow over it and you can't really pull it up in one chunk.


Looks like ground ivy to me.


----------



## FATC1TY

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? Have this one spot. Doesn't seem to flower or it's never gotten to that point. The grass tries to grow over it and you can't really pull it up in one chunk.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ground ivy to me.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too. Celsius should take care of it I believe.


----------



## mark33w

I've been getting these weeds in my bermuda lawn. They are hardy little f'ers. I mow at 3/4", 3 times a week, and they still manage to come back up every time and it looks like they spread too. Also, if my mower isn't adjusted right they like to go right between the bed knife and blade without getting cut. What are these things? And how do I kill them. Box store stuff barely touched them and I already do pre-emergent (Scott's Halts) 4 times a year.

Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## Cory

mark33w said:


> I've been getting these weeds in my bermuda lawn. They are hardy little f'ers. I mow at 3/4", 3 times a week, and they still manage to come back up every time and it looks like they spread too. Also, if my mower isn't adjusted right they like to go right between the bed knife and blade without getting cut. What are these things? And how do I kill them. Box store stuff barely touched them and I already do pre-emergent (Scott's Halts) 4 times a year.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mark


Nutsedge! From a box store looks for Image All In One. Has Sulfentrazone in it, that is what kills the sedge. Preemergent doesn't do anything to them.


----------



## kur1j

Is it actually possibly to completely get rid of Nutsedge and keep it gone?


----------



## SCGrassMan

This has survived 2,4D with Dicamba.


----------



## kur1j

@SCGrassMan Looks like nutsedge and some crabgrass. Have you tried quinclorac and some sedgehammer, or sulfentrazone?


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> @SCGrassMan Looks like nutsedge and some crabgrass. Have you tried quinclorac and some sedgehammer, or sulfentrazone?


I don't think this one is nutsedge, unless its a different kind, because we have that elsewhere and I'm all too familiar with it lol. I have not tried Quinclorac or Sedgehammer or Sulf (dismiss). I do have some Dismiss I could try though. It's starting to get up into the 90s daily here, is Dismiss safe still? Do I do it with water, MSO, or NIS?


----------



## kur1j

@SCGrassMan If you don't mind discoloration then you are fine is the general advice from others I've gotten. It is not recommended to use Sulfentrazone with a surfactant.


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> @SCGrassMan If you don't mind discoloration then you are fine is the general advice from others I've gotten. It is not recommended to use Sulfentrazone with a surfactant.


This would be for my buddy and he would never let me hear the end of it lol


----------



## kur1j

@SCGrassMan Then let him keep the weeds .


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> @SCGrassMan Then let him keep the weeds .


Lol too true. Last year I did atrazine for him in his back yard which was 50% weeds. And naturally half his "yard" died. And he's like you killed my grass! And I said no, the grass is super green and doing nice now that it's fertilized. This year it's doing amazing and filling in super dense. But in the front he has a sedge plantation growing.


----------



## Davidbarton87

Have this spotted in my yard. Yard is mostly centipede.


----------



## kur1j

@Davidbarton87 Looks like Crabgrass. I'm not sure of what will safely kill it in centipede, but you can look on label for quinclorac, and Celsius to make sure.


----------



## mark33w

Cory said:


> mark33w said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting these weeds in my bermuda lawn. They are hardy little f'ers. I mow at 3/4", 3 times a week, and they still manage to come back up every time and it looks like they spread too. Also, if my mower isn't adjusted right they like to go right between the bed knife and blade without getting cut. What are these things? And how do I kill them. Box store stuff barely touched them and I already do pre-emergent (Scott's Halts) 4 times a year.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsedge! From a box store looks for Image All In One. Has Sulfentrazone in it, that is what kills the sedge. Preemergent doesn't do anything to them.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks, Cory!


----------



## kur1j

Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?

I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.

When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?

I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying...


I hear you - sedge is really the only weed I would say I battle anymore. You just have to stay on top of it.


----------



## kur1j

I'm about the same. I'm going to credit the preemergent for that. I've got 3 single grassy weeds in my yard. One of a single plant in the front yard, another single in the rear right and another single on the rear left. I hit them all 3 with quinclorac, one seems to be dying. The other two seems to have shrugged it off. I'll hit it with something else in the next week or so but I'm not even worried about them...it's the stupid sedges. While there aren't a lot of them (my neighbors yards are infested) it's just the principle of it at this point.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

zafirovp said:


> It is basically everywhere. I sprayed my lawn with RoundUp few weeks ago and this happened.


Looks like parts of my yard.....
all crabgrass


----------



## Confederate Lawn

@SCGrassMan

I have a ton of that stuff too. I thought it was some sort of sedge also.. the other definitely crabgrass


----------



## FATC1TY

kur1j said:


> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?
> 
> I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.
> 
> When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?
> 
> I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.


I'm probably gonna be called for being full of shat, but I had random but sparse patches of sedge come up last year along with tons of patches of thick disgusting goosegrass.

Used ronstar g as my pre emergent in fall and in spring and I haven't a damn weed other than some ground ivy in one spot, and the sedges trying to grow.

They are coming up weak, thin and brown and I haven't mixed up a single herbicide application since August/sept of last year. I swear this sedge is weak from the start due to my pre emergent.


----------



## Movingshrub

FATC1TY said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?
> 
> I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.
> 
> When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?
> 
> I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna be called for being full of shat, but I had random but sparse patches of sedge come up last year along with tons of patches of thick disgusting goosegrass.
> 
> Used ronstar g as my pre emergent in fall and in spring and I haven't a damn weed other than some ground ivy in one spot, and the sedges trying to grow.
> 
> They are coming up weak, thin and brown and I haven't mixed up a single herbicide application since August/sept of last year. I swear this sedge is weak from the start due to my pre emergent.
Click to expand...

Oxadiazon is a pre-em for sedges so that makes sense.


----------



## FATC1TY

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?
> 
> I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.
> 
> When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?
> 
> I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna be called for being full of shat, but I had random but sparse patches of sedge come up last year along with tons of patches of thick disgusting goosegrass.
> 
> Used ronstar g as my pre emergent in fall and in spring and I haven't a damn weed other than some ground ivy in one spot, and the sedges trying to grow.
> 
> They are coming up weak, thin and brown and I haven't mixed up a single herbicide application since August/sept of last year. I swear this sedge is weak from the start due to my pre emergent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oxadiazon is a pre-em for sedges so that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Must have missed that tidbit. My sedges looks extremely haggard and weak. Intact they almost sprouted up slow and maybe 2-3 leaves and brown and yellow, found it very odd. They aren't dead but look worse than anything in yard, just glad they aren't growing much to be noticeable.


----------



## FATC1TY

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?
> 
> I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.
> 
> When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?
> 
> I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna be called for being full of shat, but I had random but sparse patches of sedge come up last year along with tons of patches of thick disgusting goosegrass.
> 
> Used ronstar g as my pre emergent in fall and in spring and I haven't a damn weed other than some ground ivy in one spot, and the sedges trying to grow.
> 
> They are coming up weak, thin and brown and I haven't mixed up a single herbicide application since August/sept of last year. I swear this sedge is weak from the start due to my pre emergent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oxadiazon is a pre-em for sedges so that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Must have missed that tidbit. My sedges looks extremely haggard and weak. Intact they almost sprouted up slow and maybe 2-3 leaves and brown and yellow, found it very odd. They aren't dead but look worse than anything in yard, just glad they aren't growing much to be noticeable.


----------



## BenC

I stink at grass ID!! Is this my zeon running or is this Bermuda??


----------



## kur1j

That to me looks like zoysia, but i've been wrong before.


----------



## BenC

I'm thinking so to, but just looking for some reassurance


----------



## Spammage

It's zoysia.


----------



## Greendoc

kur1j said:


> Okay, these sedges(yellow nutsedge) are becoming annoying little bastards. It's like playing wack-a-mole. Do they ever stop?
> 
> I walked around the yard with 1g sprayer of sulfentrazone and knocked out 1-2 feet onto my neighbors lawn and then spot sprayed all of the ones I could find. I can certainly tell they the ones I sprayed are dead bc I have small discoloration in the lawn from the sulfentrazone. Now I see a small patch (3-5 of them in s group) in about 7-10 places in the lawn. Obviously I missed them the first time or they are new.
> 
> When will they stop? Will they ever stop? Out of Imazaquin, Halosulfuron, flazasulfuron, triflixysulfurom-sodium, Sulfosulfuron, which one from least to most likely to discolor in the heat?
> 
> I don't have a lot (actually very few) but it's annoying to see them pop up a day after I mow.


That is why I do not spot spray sedges. If someone has sedges, I pick my poison and the lawn gets boom sprayed. If it seems they keep coming, that is because you got the ones you could see and not the others. Halosulfuron has never yellowed or stunted a lawn for me, not even in 90 degree heat. However, that is something that has Quicksilver added to it so everyone is not wondering when the Nutsedge is going to die. Quicksilver does not yellow or scorch grass even if it is hot.


----------



## nymickey

Hi Everyone !!!

I have a few weeds in my Bermuda.
I'm pretty sure it's crabgrass.
Is Celsius the weedkiller of choice?
Don't want to waste $105

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## marshtj

Looks like crabgrass to me and Qunilorac is the best option.


----------



## lrw_3

What type of grass is this? Common Bermuda or Torpedo?


----------



## Kballen11

These two weeds are throughout my yard. I have spot sprayed with Celsius and I don't feel like it has touched either.
Weed 1

Weed 2


----------



## Movingshrub

@Kballen11 how long ago did you spray?


----------



## Kballen11

Honestly I'm not sure if I got the weed in the second photo but the top weed I have a patch by a flower bed and I doused it 10 days ago. I know Celsius takes a while but generally I see some results by now.


----------



## Krooz

2nd pic almost looks like dove weed to me which I believe takes the max Celsius mix. Fighting it big time right now in my lawn....


----------



## walk1355

Any help identifying this weed? I have about 5 of them in my lawn right now. Neighbor has 500. Crabgrass? Quack?


----------



## kur1j

@walk1355 I can't see it will enough to ID it. Try this site to see if you can ID it. http://turfid.ncsu.edu/


----------



## Confederate Lawn

walk1355 said:


> Any help identifying this weed? I have about 5 of them in my lawn right now. Neighbor has 500. Crabgrass? Quack?


its the crab


----------



## Confederate Lawn

lrw_3 said:


> What type of grass is this? Common Bermuda or Torpedo?


I'm leaning towards torpedo.... but I am no expert


----------



## Killmeh

Is this nutsedge?


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> Is this nutsedge?


Yes - yellow.


----------



## Thor865

A few pictures of weeds I'm encountering after leveling.

Any insight would be appreciated.

I have monument and Celsius on hand


----------



## kur1j

@Thor865 No positive ID on it but hit it with Celsius. It takes care of a lot of grassy weeds.


----------



## Spammage

@Thor865 all crabgrass. Could have been in your soil or in the sod, but a pre-emergent next Spring should stop it going forward. I have had some success with Celsius on crabgrass, but if you have some MSMA, I would just start painting them. MSMA scorches even dallisgrass within 24 hours when painted on.

Edit - just saw your already owned herbicides. I would opt for painting with glyphosate (inexpensive concentrate) unless MSMA is available for cheap in your area.


----------



## kur1j

@Spammage Damn, I didn't realize it worked that fast.


----------



## Killmeh

Spammage said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this nutsedge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - yellow.
Click to expand...

I have a decent amount of it in the front yard, should I spray it? Yard is mainly St Augustine And Bermuda.

How well does the Ortho nutsedge ready to spray work?


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> @Spammage Damn, I didn't realize it worked that fast.


You have to remember that is using straight mix with MSO, so it would scorch just about anything at that rate.


----------



## kur1j

@Spammage Ohhh you aren't sprsying, just paintbrushing straight MSMA?


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this nutsedge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - yellow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a decent amount of it in the front yard, should I spray it? Yard is mainly St Augustine And Bermuda.
> 
> How well does the Ortho nutsedge ready to spray work?
Click to expand...

It's sulfentrazone, so it probably works fine, but might take your St Augustine out to at high temps. I'm also not a fan of the RTS versions, because the goal for most herbicides is to get them to stay on the foliage of the targeted weeds. Imazaquin is the one Nutsedge herbicide that I know of that works RTS, but check the label for any temperature concerns. Remember, St Augustine is the sissy of warm season grasses.


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> @Spammage Ohhh you aren't sprsying, just paintbrushing straight MSMA?


Yep, with MSO to make it even hotter. Painting weeds sucks, but if I only have a few, it is a certain kill without injury to the turf.


----------



## Killmeh

Spammage said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a decent amount of it in the front yard, should I spray it? Yard is mainly St Augustine And Bermuda.
> 
> How well does the Ortho nutsedge ready to spray work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sulfentrazone, so it probably works fine, but might take your St Augustine out to at high temps. I'm also not a fan of the RTS versions, because the goal for most herbicides is to get them to stay on the foliage of the targeted weeds. Imazaquin is the one Nutsedge herbicide that I know of that works RTS, but check the label for any temperature concerns. Remember, St Augustine is the sissy of warm season grasses.
Click to expand...

I am just not comfortable yet mixing my own chemicals and spraying that. So I've been sticking with RTS and granual stuff.


----------



## kur1j

@Killmeh 
https://www.amazon.com/Gowan-Usa-51516-SedgeHammer-13-5g/dp/B005BYOIEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1529030481&sr=8-1&keywords=sedgehammer

dump a packet in a 1Gal sprayer and you are done. Its premixed with a surfactant already. Its helluva lot easier than using one of those stupid hose end sprayers where you just guessing at how much you put out.


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> @Killmeh
> https://www.amazon.com/Gowan-Usa-51516-SedgeHammer-13-5g/dp/B005BYOIEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1529030481&sr=8-1&keywords=sedgehammer
> 
> dump a packet in a 1Gal sprayer and you are done. Its premixed with a surfactant already. Its helluva lot easier than using one of those stupid hose end sprayers where you just guessing at how much you put out.


+1, but if you want to use the RTS, then look into this https://www.homedepot.com/p/IMAGE-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-Nutsedge-Killer-100099407/100598623


----------



## Killmeh

kur1j said:


> @Killmeh
> https://www.amazon.com/Gowan-Usa-51516-SedgeHammer-13-5g/dp/B005BYOIEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1529030481&sr=8-1&keywords=sedgehammer
> 
> dump a packet in a 1Gal sprayer and you are done. Its premixed with a surfactant already. Its helluva lot easier than using one of those stupid hose end sprayers where you just guessing at how much you put out.


That is surprisingly cheap. How many square feet does it cover?

I also saw that home Depot has the image ready to spray also.


----------



## kur1j

@Killmeh the one I linked contains one packet, which will cover about 1k sqft spot spraying (its a decent amount to spot spray).

This one is even a little cheaper (comes with 2 packets) for ~$1`7.

https://www.amazon.com/Sedgehammer-Plus-Herbicide-Grams-Packs/dp/B007PHNUOE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1529030481&sr=8-2&keywords=sedgehammer


----------



## Killmeh

So you would want to spot spray them or blanket spray the yard?

The research ive saw said both but blanket spray is a little better.


----------



## Killmeh

Also, and maybe I am not googling the right phrases, but I'm having a hard time finding out which one is ok to use in the summer time (temps 90+) on St Augustine, or if it's better to wait until maybe September when it's cooler and do it when I do my prem treatment.


----------



## kur1j

Killmeh said:


> So you would want to spot spray them or blanket spray the yard?
> 
> The research ive saw said both but blanket spray is a little better.


Depends on what you want to do. If you have a large infestation and can't seem to hit all of them blanket spray. If there is only a handful of them in an isolated area, spot treat.

Most of the time the label will say when to apply it. Sedgehammer is pretty mild to bermuda even in high heat. I'm not sure what it will do to SA (I have bermuda) though.


----------



## Killmeh

How gentle is the sulfentrazone?

When I cut the grass today I'm going look good and see if I can just spot spray.


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> How gentle is the sulfentrazone?


It isn't.


----------



## Don_Bass

Currently Have This Type Of Grass Growing On My Bermuda. Anyone Know Wat Type It is? & How To Get Rid Of It Without Harming The Bermuda.


----------



## Killmeh

So spraying the RTS Ortho nut sedge is out of the question then.

I didn't see anything on the label for it or the image RTS about high heat.

Thoughts on that?


----------



## Davidbarton87

I have several patches of this.


----------



## Spammage

@Davidbarton87 dallisgrass. MSMA painted on to the leaves is your best bet in high heat. If you aren't hot (90°+), then you can blanket spray.


----------



## Keithdot

Can anyone help me with identifying and controlling this... I tilled the area around my patio, seeded with bermuda, now this is taking over! HELP!


----------



## Ware

Keithdot said:


> Can anyone help me with identifying and controlling this... I tilled the area around my patio, seeded with bermuda, now this is taking over! HELP!


Welcome to TLF! I moved this over to the weed ID thread. I'm not sure what it is, but I would caution against doing too much if you are trying to germinate bermuda seed right now.


----------



## Keithdot

Im definitely going to let the bermuda establish before trying to eliminate it. Thanks for moving it! I did not initially see the weed thread.


----------



## SpringE75

Please help me, I have tried 3 different brands of weed killer and nothing works. This has long tough roots. I live in a very rual area and we tend to get strange weeds do to the agriculture in the area. We make sure to not water with irrigation water, which has all kinds of stuff in it. This weed just keeps coming up. I have to pull them by hand to kill them which tends to be difficult sometimes.


----------



## Movingshrub

SpringE75 said:


> Please help me, I have tried 3 different brands of weed killer and nothing works. This has long tough roots. I live in a very rual area and we tend to get strange weeds do to the agriculture in the area. We make sure to not water with irrigation water, which has all kinds of stuff in it. This weed just keeps coming up. I have to pull them by hand to kill them which tends to be difficult sometimes.


What exactly have you used so far, and when did you apply each?


----------



## kur1j

@SpringE75 Looks kind of like dollar weed.

Depending on what you are trying to kill it in, Celsius or 2-4d should take care of it.

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=HYDSS


----------



## Redland1

any idea what this one is? I'm just north of San Antonio Texas.


----------



## Spammage

@Redland1 I'm guessing dallisgrass, but a seedhead would help to identify it more certainly.


----------



## Movingshrub

Redland1 said:


> any idea what this one is? I'm just north of San Antonio Texas.


Kill it. Kill it now.
Glyphosate or MSMA until dead.


----------



## nymickey

I THINK this is crabgrass in my Bermuda lawn in Marietta, Ga.

What does everyone recommend ? Certainty ? Celsius ?

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Movingshrub

nymickey said:


> I THINK this is crabgrass in my Bermuda lawn in Marietta, Ga.
> 
> What does everyone recommend ? Certainty ? Celsius ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


Celsius or drive XL8 (quinclorac)


----------



## Alan

nymickey said:


> I THINK this is crabgrass in my Bermuda lawn in Marietta, Ga.
> 
> What does everyone recommend ? Certainty ? Celsius ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


What @Movingshrub said or MSMA.


----------



## MedozK

Any ideas. I am in charge of a Football field and practice facility and this is popping up in spots.


----------



## Alan

MedozK said:


> Any ideas. I am in charge of a Football field and practice facility and this is popping up in spots.


Looks like a sedge.


----------



## Movingshrub

Alan said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas. I am in charge of a Football field and practice facility and this is popping up in spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a sedge.
Click to expand...

Concur. Could be kyllinga or sedge.

Certainty, sledgehammer, dismiss, Image,
Monument, celero, Katana, and MSMA I think all work.
Whatever you use may require multiple applications.


----------



## MedozK

Alan said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas. I am in charge of a Football field and practice facility and this is popping up in spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a sedge.
Click to expand...

That is what I thought, just wanted a second opinion from forum experts. Thanks.


----------



## MedozK

Movingshrub said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas. I am in charge of a Football field and practice facility and this is popping up in spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a sedge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concur. Could be kyllinga or sedge.
> 
> Certainty, sledgehammer, dismiss, Image,
> Monument, celero, Katana, and MSMA I think all work.
> Whatever you use may require multiple applications.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have a guy spraying for me next week. I already mentioned that I had some sedge popping up in areas. I need to find out what he adds to his spray to kill sedge. He does athletic fields, and I wanted him to spray one more time this year, before the active period begins on the fields to kill any random weeds. I basically only have the fields sprayed 3 times a year. Pre-emerge in late Feb. or mid March, then a post emerge in June-July, and another pre-emerge in November.


----------



## Movingshrub

@MedozK any idea what they spray for the pre em?

Also, you guys overseeding with rye or let the Bermuda go dormant during the cool season?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Movingshrub said:


> nymickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK this is crabgrass in my Bermuda lawn in Marietta, Ga.
> 
> What does everyone recommend ? Certainty ? Celsius ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius or drive XL8 (quinclorac)
Click to expand...

Won't Quinclorac kill Bermuda? I was thinking about using it to kill the Bermuda that's invading my St. Aug lawn and then fill in the gaps with Plugs


----------



## Alan

I don't think there's any solution to remove Bermuda from St. A. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Movingshrub

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Won't Quinclorac kill Bermuda? I was thinking about using it to kill the Bermuda that's invading my St. Aug lawn and then fill in the gaps with Plugs


Quinclorac won't kill bermuda. It may damage hybrid bermuda but shouldn't kill it. There is a chemical that I think will help but I don't think quinclorac is it. Pretty sure @Greendoc mentioned the chemical before.


----------



## Alan

Maybe Atrazine would put some hurt on the Bermuda, but I don't think it will kill it dead.


----------



## Greendoc

@Movingshrub That would be Prograss(Ethofumesate)+Atrazine. Instructions call for the label rate of Atrazine to be combined with 6 oz of the Prograss per 1000 sq ft. That is to be applied twice at 28 day intervals. Followed by a third application of the Prograss by itself at 6 oz per 1000 sq ft. This treatment program is to commence as soon as the Bermuda has greened up in the spring and the St Augustine is also growing. Obviously, this is not for starved or dried out lawns.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> @Movingshrub That would be Prograss(Ethofumesate)+Atrazine. Instructions call for the label rate of Atrazine to be combined with 6 oz of the Prograss per 1000 sq ft. That is to be applied twice at 28 day intervals. Followed by a third application of the Prograss by itself at 6 oz per 1000 sq ft. This treatment program is to commence as soon as the Bermuda has greened up in the spring and the St Augustine is also growing. Obviously, this is not for starved or dried out lawns.


Thanks. Can simazine be used in lieu of atrazine? What about tenacity or siduron?


----------



## Greendoc

It has to be Atrazine and nothing else. Bermuda is not affected or damaged by Simazine. Remember what I mentioned about using Simazine+MSMA 20 years ago to rapidly destroy grassy weeds in Bermuda with minimal permanent damage to the Bermuda. Tenacity bleaches and damages St Augustine equally when applied to both SA and Bermuda. Siduron is extremely damaging to all grasses except for Zoysia and cool season grasses.


----------



## MedozK

Movingshrub said:


> @MedozK any idea what they spray for the pre em?
> 
> Also, you guys overseeding with rye or let the Bermuda go dormant during the cool season?


So sorry for taking so long to reply. Somehow overlooked your question. We pre em with RonStar and I do not over seed the football fields only the Baseball and Softball fields get over seeded.


----------



## Movingshrub

MedozK said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MedozK any idea what they spray for the pre em?
> 
> Also, you guys overseeding with rye or let the Bermuda go dormant during the cool season?
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for taking so long to reply. Somehow overlooked your question. We pre em with RonStar and I do not over seed the football fields only the Baseball and Softball fields get over seeded.
Click to expand...

I ask cause ronstar is supposed to help with sedge control and was curious what the answer was going to be. Anyways, hope your guy smokes that sedge out!


----------



## Redland1

Spammage said:


> @Redland1 I'm guessing dallisgrass, but a seedhead would help to identify it more certainly.


They think it's King ranch Bluestem over at Lawnsite.I'm going to try pulling it out and see if it comes back.


----------



## Alan

I'm with Spammage and vote Dallisgrass.

Pretty decent weed reference here:
http://publications.tamu.edu/TURF_LANDSCAPE/PUB_turf_Herbicides%20for%20Weed%20Control%20in%20Turfgrass.pdf


----------



## Greendoc

Redland1 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redland1 I'm guessing dallisgrass, but a seedhead would help to identify it more certainly.
> 
> 
> 
> They think it's King ranch Bluestem over at Lawnsite.I'm going to try pulling it out and see if it comes back.
Click to expand...

I think it is Bluestem too. If you only have a little of it, it is worth pulling out or else spot treated. When spot treating invasives in turf, I use RoundUp, Triclopyr, and Fusilade. Just to make sure whatever it is I am spot treating is going to die.


----------



## SpringE75

kur1j said:


> @SpringE75 Looks kind of like dollar weed.
> 
> Depending on what you are trying to kill it in, Celsius or 2-4d should take care of it.
> 
> http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=HYDSS


my grass is Bermuda.


----------



## SpringE75

Movingshrub said:


> SpringE75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me, I have tried 3 different brands of weed killer and nothing works. This has long tough roots. I live in a very rual area and we tend to get strange weeds do to the agriculture in the area. We make sure to not water with irrigation water, which has all kinds of stuff in it. This weed just keeps coming up. I have to pull them by hand to kill them which tends to be difficult sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have you used so far, and when did you apply each?
Click to expand...

I've tried 2 broad spectrum weed killers, Ortho weed be gone and another that my husband purchased.


----------



## Movingshrub

@SpringE75 can you get a picture of the label or the name of the second product?


----------



## jjonesfla

Weed indentification help:

Can anyone help me indentify the weed pictured in the photos?


----------



## Alan

jjonesfla said:


> Weed indentification help:
> 
> Can anyone help me indentify the weed pictured in the photos?


Looks like Virginia Buttonweed. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Saidwest

Does anyone know what type of weed this is? I just noticed it and it seems to be spreading pretty fast


----------



## Saidwest

Sorry. I'm in North Texas just in case that helps.


----------



## Wilbursan

I've got cool weather grass but I live in Alabama so the cool season lawn guys thought this group might be better at identifying my newest weed problem. This stuff is spreading in my fescue really fast this year. I've had it along the edges for quite a long time but now it's popping up all over the place. Weed Stop hasn't touched it. I know when I attack it with the weedeater it slows it down a lot, but it does the same thing to the lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub

Alan said:


> jjonesfla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weed indentification help:
> 
> Can anyone help me indentify the weed pictured in the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Virginia Buttonweed. Welcome to TLF.
Click to expand...

 Concur with Alan on this one


----------



## Movingshrub

Wilbursan said:


> I've got cool weather grass but I live in Alabama so the cool season lawn guys thought this group might be better at identifying my newest weed problem. This stuff is spreading in my fescue really fast this year. I've had it along the edges for quite a long time but now it's popping up all over the place. Weed Stop hasn't touched it. I know when I attack it with the weedeater it slows it down a lot, but it does the same thing to the lawn.


What product did you spray on this?


----------



## Greendoc

Dayflower. Commelina communis.

In hot weather, I would use Quicksilver. Cutting or scalping just spreads it.


----------



## krubs




----------



## Greendoc

Spurge. I will say a prayer for you. At this time of the year, my go to for that weed is MSM+Quicksilver. Not broadcast spraying the whole lawn can mean emergence in un sprayed areas.


----------



## Movingshrub

Best post em for goosegrass control in a bermuda lawn? Hand brush all of it with glyphosate? Any spraying options?


----------



## Greendoc

Revolver if the GG is not resistant. Tenacity+Simazine if it is. or 1/2 oz per acre Pylex. I have tons of resistant GG in Hawaii. Not even a 2 oz per gallon mix of Revolver used to drench each clump kills it.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Revolver if the GG is not resistant. Tenacity+Simazine if it is. or 1/2 oz per acre Pylex. I have tons of resistant GG in Hawaii. Not even a 2 oz per gallon mix of Revolver used to drench each clump kills it.


Recover I don't have. 
Simazine and tenacity I do have.

NIS or MSO? What rate on each? Any value in including soluable AS first?


----------



## Greendoc

16 oz per acre Simazine 4 oz per acre Tenacity. MSO if you have it. Only to be done to grass that is well fertilized and watered. This can also be used to kill Zoysia that has volunteered in a Bermuda lawn.


----------



## Turftoe

I have this tall fescue-looking grass that is popping up around my yard. Any idea what is is and how to kill it?


----------



## cnet24

I'm having a large "outbreak" of goosegrass in my yard- any ideas of how to control? All I can find online is glyphosate and pre emergent: is this something Celsius can even control?

Edit: Just saw @Movingshrub and @Greendoc 's discussion. Let me know if you have any success.


----------



## Greendoc

Tenacity and Simazine. It works, but your lawn will look like you killed it for about 14 days. Revolver is the less dramatic option, but if your GG is mature like yours or else resistant, that is a $280 bottle of chemicals.


----------



## jman1120

I was wondering if anyone knew what weed this is? I was told that it was Carolina Geranium and that Dismiss would control it. 
I have searched for it, but I am not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Alan

cnet24 said:


> I'm having a large "outbreak" of goosegrass in my yard- any ideas of how to control? All I can find online is glyphosate and pre emergent: is this something Celsius can even control?
> 
> Edit: Just saw @Movingshrub and @Greendoc 's discussion. Let me know if you have any success.


GG is on my most hated weed list. When they're that big I shear them off with a shovel.


----------



## cnet24

@Alan I started pulling them up but the root mass is leaving divots in my yard. Nasty weeds.


----------



## Wilbursan

Movingshrub said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got cool weather grass but I live in Alabama so the cool season lawn guys thought this group might be better at identifying my newest weed problem. This stuff is spreading in my fescue really fast this year. I've had it along the edges for quite a long time but now it's popping up all over the place. Weed Stop hasn't touched it. I know when I attack it with the weedeater it slows it down a lot, but it does the same thing to the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What product did you spray on this?
Click to expand...

Spectracide Weed Stop. Several times.


----------



## Wilbursan

cnet24 said:


> @Alan I started pulling them up but the root mass is leaving divots in my yard. Nasty weeds.


I tried pulling/digging but settled on Roundup. Use a narrow stream and hit it right in the middle. You'll have a brown spot but it beats a hole.


----------



## DetroitRocker

I've got a weed similar to @Turftoe that I cannot get rid of for the life of me. Hit it with Roundup earlier in the year when it was in the flowerbeds, and Celsius in early June when it spread to my Bermuda. It is limited to the backyard only. Help please!


----------



## Movingshrub

DetroitRocker said:


> I've got a weed similar to @Turftoe that I cannot get rid of for the life of me. Hit it with Roundup earlier in the year when it was in the flowerbeds, and Celsius in early June when it spread to my Bermuda. It is limited to the backyard only. Help please!


Based on the rib line down the middle, my vote is sedge/kyllinga.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Dayflower. Commelina communis.
> 
> In hot weather, I would use Quicksilver. Cutting or scalping just spreads it.


Are there any SU herbicide cool season options to control that? I was wondering about dismiss in this case. This weed doesn't seem to have a lot of options.


----------



## Greendoc

Dismiss and or Quicksilver is the best bet for this one. My Agrium guy was talking to me about Dismiss NXT. That is another combination product that does not make sense to me. I switch to Quicksilver at thist time of the year if I need to spray weeds because it will not scorch grass even in hot weather. It it 90 and humid in Honolulu right now. Of course, I dealt with whatever weeds there were earlier in the year.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Dayflower. Commelina communis.
> 
> In hot weather, I would use Quicksilver. Cutting or scalping just spreads it.


@Wilbursan there's your answer. Dismiss sounds like it might also work.


----------



## Spammage

Greendoc said:


> Dismiss and or Quicksilver is the best bet for this one. My Agrium guy was talking to me about Dismiss NXT. That is another combination product that does not make sense to me. I switch to Quicksilver at thist time of the year if I need to spray weeds because it will not scorch grass even in hot weather. It it 90 and humid in Honolulu right now. Of course, I dealt with whatever weeds there were earlier in the year.


I wonder if there is a synergistic effect with the carfentrazone to where it prevents turfgrass injury from the sulfentrazone. Have you ever mixed the two?


----------



## Guest

No idea what this is doesn't look like the rest of the crabgrass I have. 

Looking it up it looks like maybe dallisgrass or goosegrass?


----------



## Greendoc

Spammage said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss and or Quicksilver is the best bet for this one. My Agrium guy was talking to me about Dismiss NXT. That is another combination product that does not make sense to me. I switch to Quicksilver at thist time of the year if I need to spray weeds because it will not scorch grass even in hot weather. It it 90 and humid in Honolulu right now. Of course, I dealt with whatever weeds there were earlier in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is a synergistic effect with the carfentrazone to where it prevents turfgrass injury from the sulfentrazone. Have you ever mixed the two?
Click to expand...

I have. Just to see if Dismiss NXT was worth the buzz. Scorches just as much. Sulfentrazone or Carfentrazone will turn down the white or bleaching effect of Tenacity. But a Dismiss NXT application would be just as harsh. @JohnP knows exactly what I am talking about heat and humidity wise.


----------



## nswanner

Growing randomly in a Zenith Zoysia lawn that was started from seed.


----------



## Alan

Can't get a good view. When I click on the pic to zoom it sends me right to the postimage main page.

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## nswanner

I will take another close up image on my phone when I get home. Thanks.

My best guess is that's its spurge.


----------



## Crabbychas

Looks like spurge. I'd bust out the Roundup. All the spurge in my yard survived quinclorac+certainty+Celsius. It killed the above ground portion but it is regrowing in the same spots.


----------



## Greendoc

If it is Spurge, Celsius is not the best product for it. I use the dreaded MSM 60 DF for that one. When they say 0.0125 oz per 1000 sq ft they mean it. I liken that one to this.

https://www.pepperheads-hotsauces.com/wp-content/uploads/One-Fucking-Drop-at-a-Time.jpg


----------



## JohnP

Greendoc said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss and or Quicksilver is the best bet for this one. My Agrium guy was talking to me about Dismiss NXT. That is another combination product that does not make sense to me. I switch to Quicksilver at thist time of the year if I need to spray weeds because it will not scorch grass even in hot weather. It it 90 and humid in Honolulu right now. Of course, I dealt with whatever weeds there were earlier in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is a synergistic effect with the carfentrazone to where it prevents turfgrass injury from the sulfentrazone. Have you ever mixed the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. Just to see if Dismiss NXT was worth the buzz. Scorches just as much. Sulfentrazone or Carfentrazone will turn down the white or bleaching effect of Tenacity. But a Dismiss NXT application would be just as harsh. @JohnP knows exactly what I am talking about heat and humidity wise.
Click to expand...

Monday and Tuesday first two full days here. I don't know how @greendoc does it for a living. I'm enjoying messing with the yard our family has because it's 600sq ft and I've never had any warm season experiences.


----------



## Greendoc

I do not do anything involving PPE til it starts to cool down in the afternoon.


----------



## randy

Can anyone identify it? At first I thought it was goosegrass, but i'm starting to think I am wrong. Seeds are in the long, flat stolen like runners that grow close to the ground. 2,4-D didn't touch it, quinclorac didn't touch it and it looks like Image slightly damaged it, but it's still alive and well. I just purchased some celsius but haven't got a chance to try it.

This one was growing in a bare spot which let me pull a full clump out, but I have them growing in certain places under the bermuda and it's annoying because it seems like bermuda struggles around it and it's hard to pull out without ripping up good bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

@randy it looks like Bull Paspalum to me.


----------



## Greendoc

X2 Celsius gets that one.


----------



## randy

Thanks @Spammage. You are spot on... and @Greendoc. I envy both of your lawn wisdom.


----------



## outlawswine

This will probably be an easy one for you guys but I'm still learning how to identify weeds. I have dallisgrass, nutsedge and this thing all over my yard. What is this and what do I spray it with?


----------



## gregg12

Trying to identify a weed in my SC bermuda lawn so I can then control it. I've looked through various other resources and haven't been able to find a picture that matches well enough that I'm sure I've identified it.


Thanks in advance!

-Gregg


----------



## Movingshrub

It would be nice if the photo was closer. Check out photos of Virginia buttonweed and see how those compare to what is in your lawn.


----------



## gregg12

Virginia but need looks closer to it than any other picture I have found, thanks. Here is a closer picture of what I've got.


----------



## Alan

gregg12 said:


> Virginia but need looks closer to it than any other picture I have found, thanks. Here is a closer picture of what I've got.


Looks like VBW to me too. I'm all too familiar with that weed.


----------



## randy

What are these big tall weeds growing on the left side hampering my bermuda from spreading and getting its full sun? :lol:


----------



## Spammage

randy said:


> What are these big tall weeds growing on the left side hampering my bermuda from spreading and getting its full sun? :lol:


St Augustine?? :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

randy said:


> What are these big tall weeds growing on the left side hampering my bermuda from spreading and getting its full sun? :lol:


A natural privacy fence! :lol: Hell, it's a lot more appealing than what I have to look at on the other side of my fence :evil:


----------



## raldridge2315

Colonel K0rn said:


> randy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are these big tall weeds growing on the left side hampering my bermuda from spreading and getting its full sun? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A natural privacy fence! :lol: Hell, it's a lot more appealing than what I have to look at on the other side of my fence :evil:
Click to expand...

I planted Leland cypress trees across the back of my property (southwest side) about twelve years ago to block the view of our pool from the two story houses behind us. Well now they are about thirty feet tall and prevent any growth of bermuda for about ten feet out. This fall or next spring when it's cooler, I plan to move a bunch of hosta into that area to see if it will grow. I need to thin the hosta next to the northwest side of the house anyway.


----------



## raldridge2315

raldridge2315 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are these big tall weeds growing on the left side hampering my bermuda from spreading and getting its full sun? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A natural privacy fence! :lol: Hell, it's a lot more appealing than what I have to look at on the other side of my fence :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I planted Leyland cypress trees across the back of my property (southwest side) about twelve years ago to block the view of our pool from the two story houses behind us. Well now they are about thirty feet tall and prevent any growth of bermuda for about ten feet out. This fall or next spring when it's cooler, I plan to move a bunch of hosta into that area to see if it will grow. I need to thin the hosta next to the northwest side of the house anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## randy

We have a ton of trees in our yard and I love them, but now that I am into lawn maintenance and trying to grow bermuda, I realize they are a hindrance. I need to find a grass I can put down that is chemically and visually compatible with my bermuda (it really is only a few places on the borders). I want to spray the same herbicides without fear.


----------



## Movingshrub

randy said:


> We have a ton of trees in our yard and I love them, but now that I am into lawn maintenance and trying to grow bermuda, I realize they are a hindrance. I need to find a grass I can put down that is chemically and visually compatible with my bermuda (it really is only a few places on the borders). I want to spray the same herbicides without fear.


Tiftuf


----------



## Cory

Any ideas?


----------



## Greendoc

Nutsedge. Take your pick of Sedge killers. I use Certainty at this time of the year.


----------



## Cory

@Greendoc fooled me, it was all clumped together and didn't look like any other nutsedge I have had in my yard. Thought it was fine fescue or something haha


----------



## Wilbursan

Movingshrub said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayflower. Commelina communis.
> 
> In hot weather, I would use Quicksilver. Cutting or scalping just spreads it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilbursan there's your answer. Dismiss sounds like it might also work.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I did not realize that post was for me.

Now that I know what to look for I've been doing some searching and I think this looks a little more like Commelina diffusa, also called Dayflower. I don't suppose this makes any difference, being as they are nearly the same? The description for that says it favors wet areas and as you can see in the picture below, that's where it's coming from. Still, never seen any purple flowers.

Quicksilver is very expensive and with a mixing rate of only 0.03 oz per 1000 sq feet it's going to be tough to mix (and way more product than I need).

I see DismissNXT has both Carfentrazone-ethyl (the main ingredient in Quicksilver) and sulfentrazone, another product I see elsewhere listed as controlling Dayflower, yet for some reason Dayflower is not listed as being controlled by DismissNXT. Is this just an oversight? It's not quite as expensive as Quicksilver and it looks like it controls a lot more stuff so I may go with this.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Celsius and Certainty, wouldn't they take care of about 90-95% of all weeds?
> 
> 
> 
> For sure - dfw_pilot touches on that in the Bermuda Triangle.
> 
> For sedge control I've been slowly working through a 1.33oz bottle of Sedgehammer, but when it comes time to replenish I plan to buy Certainty.
Click to expand...

I am going to try to clear my lawn of sedge, I ran my irrigation twice last week after applying the FAS and a bunch of sedge showed up.

Certainty can be applied in the evening with temps around 80? Do I focus on applying this solely to the weeds, or I can apply in long swaths across the effective areas?


----------



## Ware

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> ...Certainty can be applied in the evening with temps around 80? Do I focus on applying this solely to the weeds, or I can apply in long swaths across the effective areas?


I haven't used it, but I'm not aware of any temp restrictions for applying Certainty to bermuda.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Ware said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Certainty can be applied in the evening with temps around 80? Do I focus on applying this solely to the weeds, or I can apply in long swaths across the effective areas?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it, but I'm not aware of any temp restrictions for applying Certainty to bermuda.
Click to expand...

What if I went the sedgehammer route? Can that be applied to Bermuda in the heat?


----------



## kur1j

@DR_GREENTHUMB Certainty for yellow nutsedge, Sedgehammer for purple is the recommendation I've seen around here mostly. Should not have any problems in the heat with either in bermuda.


----------



## Alan

Yellow is somewhat easy, purple, not so much.


----------



## Ware

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> What if I went the sedgehammer route? Can that be applied to Bermuda in the heat?


Yes, I have applied it when it is hot. Per the precautions listed on the label, I would just avoid applying it to turf that is otherwise stressed. That said, I would rather deal with temporary bermuda discoloration than a sedge outbreak.

_*USE PRECAUTIONS*
For optimum results, do not mow turf for 2 days before or 2 days after application.
This product is effective if no rainfall occurs within 3 hours, but best result are obtained with no rainfall or irrigation for at least 4 hours.
This product may be used on seeded, sodded, or sprigged turfgrass that is well established. Allow the turf to develop a good root system and uniform stand before application.
Treated areas may be overseeded with annual or perennial ryegrass or bermudagrass, 2 weeks after application.
Color plants or herbaceous ornamentals may be injured when transplanted into landscaped areas treated with SEDGEHAMMER.
Avoid application of SEDGEHAMMER when turfgrass or nutsedge is under stress since turf injury and poor nutsedge control may result.
Do not apply as an over-the-top spray to desirable flowers, ornamentals, vegetables, shrubs or trees.
Do not apply this product to golf course putting greens.
Do not apply this product through any type of irrigation system. Do not apply this product by air. _


----------



## Movingshrub

Wilbursan said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayflower. Commelina communis.
> 
> In hot weather, I would use Quicksilver. Cutting or scalping just spreads it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilbursan there's your answer. Dismiss sounds like it might also work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I did not realize that post was for me.
> 
> Now that I know what to look for I've been doing some searching and I think this looks a little more like Commelina diffusa, also called Dayflower. I don't suppose this makes any difference, being as they are nearly the same? The description for that says it favors wet areas and as you can see in the picture below, that's where it's coming from. Still, never seen any purple flowers.
> 
> Quicksilver is very expensive and with a mixing rate of only 0.03 oz per 1000 sq feet it's going to be tough to mix (and way more product than I need).
> 
> I see DismissNXT has both Carfentrazone-ethyl (the main ingredient in Quicksilver) and sulfentrazone, another product I see elsewhere listed as controlling Dayflower, yet for some reason Dayflower is not listed as being controlled by DismissNXT. Is this just an oversight? It's not quite as expensive as Quicksilver and it looks like it controls a lot more stuff so I may go with this.
Click to expand...

I think Greendoc is recommending Quicksilver or regular Dismiss, which is only sulfentrazone. I haven't ever had dayflower in my yard so I don't have any experience on this one.

https://www.domyown.com/dismiss-turf-herbicide-p-1517.html


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> _*USE PRECAUTIONS*
> For optimum results, do not mow turf for 2 days before or 2 days after application.
> _


Assuming this means:

[day1-no mow][day2-no mow][day3-application-no mow][day4-no mow][day5-no mow]

If you're *NOT* using a PGR, by day 6 (or even later) when you do mow, you'll probably be breaking the 1/3 rule. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. :lol: Nixing sedge is a lot more important(IMO) than the 1/3 rule though. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*USE PRECAUTIONS*
> For optimum results, do not mow turf for 2 days before or 2 days after application.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this means:
> 
> [day1-no mow][day2-no mow][day3-application-no mow][day4-no mow][day5-no mow]
> 
> If you're *NOT* using a PGR, by day 6 (or even later) when you do mow, you'll probably be breaking the 1/3 rule. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. :lol: Nixing sedge is a lot more important(IMO) than the 1/3 rule though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just sort of split the difference on my mowing schedule and roll with it - it seems to work fine.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Alan said:


> Yellow is somewhat easy, purple, not so much.


I really don't know which variety I have, they aren't around long enough to bloom. This patch just sprouted out of nowhere due to me over watering I suppose.


----------



## Alan

At first I thought I was a discretionary weed hater, but I've come to the realization that I hate them all. :lol:


----------



## Alan

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow is somewhat easy, purple, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know which variety I have, they aren't around long enough to bloom. This patch just sprouted out of nowhere due to me over watering I suppose.
Click to expand...

Get something that kills both purple and yellow. More than likely if whatever you use will kill purple, it will kill yellow too.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Alan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*USE PRECAUTIONS*
> For optimum results, do not mow turf for 2 days before or 2 days after application.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this means:
> 
> [day1-no mow][day2-no mow][day3-application-no mow][day4-no mow][day5-no mow]
> 
> If you're *NOT* using a PGR, by day 6 (or even later) when you do mow, you'll probably be breaking the 1/3 rule. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. :lol: Nixing sedge is a lot more important(IMO) than the 1/3 rule though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes I have thought this through. I will also be over a week without watering, however less water is better in this case. From what I have read about this sedge, it's difficult to really rid them 100%. I hand picked them the last several years and it's worked pretty well. I just over watered last week and they came up everywhere.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Alan said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow is somewhat easy, purple, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know which variety I have, they aren't around long enough to bloom. This patch just sprouted out of nowhere due to me over watering I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get something that kills both purple and yellow. More than likely if whatever you use will kill purple, it will kill yellow too.
Click to expand...

I went with Sedgehammer, kills both and I guess it's pretty specific. I just want something to kill the tubers. I suppose I can rid them over an extended time.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

To really try and kill this nutsedge, should I spray the entire lawn with Sedghammer, or do I just spray each individual sedge plant that I can find with the Sedgehammer?


----------



## kur1j

@DR_GREENTHUMB If there aren't a lot of them, spot spray, otherwise unless you have marker dye you will probably miss a few.


----------



## Movingshrub

Neighbor asked me for help with this one. I wasn't sure what it was. Celsius at medium rate didn't kill it.

@Greendoc 
Is this the same day flower you identified for someone else?


----------



## kah_11

Moved into a new house about 2 months ago in Dallas with a new Bermuda sod lawn. Been fighting what I believe is nutsedge and discolored back yard. I water 2-3 times a week and laid down some milorganite about a month ago and feel the sod is now established enough to kick it up a notch. Want to confirm my nutsedge hunch (bought Sedgehammer+ to apply if I'm correct).

Also, the lawn is pretty "patchy" in color. Want the dark green look, but I'm afraid my heavy clay soil here in Dallas is preventing consistent growth and color. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## driver_7

Turftoe said:


> I have this tall fescue-looking grass that is popping up around my yard. Any idea what is is and how to kill it?


Did you ever get a diagnosis @@Turftoe? I am experiencing the exact same issue here in NW Arkansas. 




Does anyone know what this is exactly and how do we take care of it for good? It's popping up everywhere now, hand pulling can't keep up.


----------



## Movingshrub

@717driver, that kind of looks like crabgrass, depending on how tall your HOC is.


----------



## Turftoe

717driver said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this tall fescue-looking grass that is popping up around my yard. Any idea what is is and how to kill it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get a diagnosis @@Turftoe? I am experiencing the exact same issue here in NW Arkansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this is exactly and how do we take care of it for good? It's popping up everywhere now, hand pulling can't keep up.
Click to expand...

Still no clue what it is. I have hand pulled what I can and I'm waiting to see if it comes back :shock:


----------



## Spammage

kah_11 said:


> Moved into a new house about 2 months ago in Dallas with a new Bermuda sod lawn. Been fighting what I believe is nutsedge and discolored back yard. I water 2-3 times a week and laid down some milorganite about a month ago and feel the sod is now established enough to kick it up a notch. Want to confirm my nutsedge hunch (bought Sedgehammer+ to apply if I'm correct).
> 
> Also, the lawn is pretty "patchy" in color. Want the dark green look, but I'm afraid my heavy clay soil here in Dallas is preventing consistent growth and color. Any advice is appreciated.


Welcome to TLF! The crappy clay soil here can be managed. You should have the lawn looking good in short order (it will help if you get some of the rain that has been falling - I haven't 😞). The first and third pics are Purple Nutsedge, but the second is a different animal. More pics including a seed head would help identify it, but if you only have one or a few, then pull them. Next year's Spring pre-emergent app should control that weed.


----------



## driver_7

Movingshrub said:


> @717driver, that kind of looks like crabgrass, depending on how tall your HOC is.


Dang, that isn't good news.  I'm mowing around 1.5" right now. I tackled some young crab with Celsius in an area along the side yard that was sodded with some seriously junk sod in April of this year. If nothing else, I hope this year sets me up better for next year.


----------



## Movingshrub

717driver said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @717driver, that kind of looks like crabgrass, depending on how tall your HOC is.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, that isn't good news. I'm mowing around 1.5" right now. I tackled some young crab with Celsius in an area along the side yard that was sodded with some seriously junk sod in April of this year. If nothing else, I hope this year sets me up better for next year.
Click to expand...

That's just a guess. What pre-em did you put down this year?


----------



## Smokindog

@kah_11

Here's a link I find helpful.
https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/

Also, look at the generic Bermuda care schedules such as these.
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1539537/texas-weed-bermuda-bible
https://www.bermuda-attractions.com/bermuda_0000fd.htm
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1503677/bermuda-bible

You'll want to get a pre-emergent down in September and then again in the Spring. If you have bad weed problems you may need more along with spot treatments.

As someone said, it does start to come together quickly but you never win this battle, especially if you have neighbors with "lesser lawns"  Stay vigilant and committed to a regiment!


----------



## kah_11

Thanks you Spammage and smokingdog. I was pretty certain sedge was the issue but since I'm pulling it before it flowers, I just wanted to make sure.

I'll def be putting down pre-e this fall to combat the issues for next year, but it was too late in the season to start when I moved in. I'll just get some Sedgehammer+ down in the next week or so.

Can't wait for the yard to take full effect. Trying to dominate other lawns requires patience for sure.


----------



## Smokindog

It's never too late in Texas  I've put it down in July before when I've had thin patches. If there is sun getting to the soil there's probably a weed seed there to germinate 

PS - I switched to dithiopyr and like this product. Not all Lowes carry it but it's priced right and works for me.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20-000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer/1000008818


kah_11 said:


> Thanks you Spammage and smokingdog. I was pretty certain sedge was the issue but since I'm pulling it before it flowers, I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I'll def be putting down pre-e this fall to combat the issues for next year, but it was too late in the season to start when I moved in. I'll just get some Sedgehammer+ down in the next week or so.
> 
> Can't wait for the yard to take full effect. Trying to dominate other lawns requires patience for sure.


----------



## kah_11

Smokindog said:


> It's never too late in Texas  I've put it down in July before when I've had thin patches. If there is sun getting to the soil there's probably a weed seed there to germinate
> 
> PS - I switched to dithiopyr and like this product. Not all Lowes carry it but it's priced right and works for me.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20-000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer/1000008818
> 
> 
> kah_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you Spammage and smokingdog. I was pretty certain sedge was the issue but since I'm pulling it before it flowers, I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I'll def be putting down pre-e this fall to combat the issues for next year, but it was too late in the season to start when I moved in. I'll just get some Sedgehammer+ down in the next week or so.
> 
> Can't wait for the yard to take full effect. Trying to dominate other lawns requires patience for sure.
Click to expand...

Good to know!

I bought Sedgehammer+ already so I'm gonna spray that in tonight or tomorrow and see what results I get in a few weeks. I have other very minor weeds in the yard so my main goal is to attack this sedge.


----------



## driver_7

Prodiamine 65 WDG in March.

Now that I think of it, I had a trench dug in that area in April for drainage out of the backyard. However, I've found that same weed in the back and both sides of the front.



Movingshrub said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @717driver, that kind of looks like crabgrass, depending on how tall your HOC is.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, that isn't good news. I'm mowing around 1.5" right now. I tackled some young crab with Celsius in an area along the side yard that was sodded with some seriously junk sod in April of this year. If nothing else, I hope this year sets me up better for next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just a guess. What pre-em did you put down this year?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wilbursan

Movingshrub said:


> I think Greendoc is recommending Quicksilver or regular Dismiss, which is only sulfentrazone. I haven't ever had dayflower in my yard so I don't have any experience on this one.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/dismiss-turf-herbicide-p-1517.html


Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Odd that Dismiss doesn't list this as a controlled weed but every place I see on the Internet (not just this one) says it works great. So I'll try it.


----------



## Wilbursan

A few more hopefully easier to identify weeds. These definitely aren't my biggest problem but they are next up. That last one was hard to get a picture in that light. I may have to try again. I've sprayed all of these with Spectricide Weed Stop and nothing happened. I have Dismiss coming but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Movingshrub

Wilbursan said:


> A few more hopefully easier to identify weeds. These definitely aren't my biggest problem but they are next up. That last one was hard to get a picture in that light. I may have to try again. I've sprayed all of these with Spectricide Weed Stop and nothing happened. I have Dismiss coming but haven't tried it yet.


Maybe dichronda for the first.
Second one looks like Dallisgrass. Unsure on the third. Hand brush them glyphosate.


----------



## FlaDave

Movingshrub said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more hopefully easier to identify weeds. These definitely aren't my biggest problem but they are next up. That last one was hard to get a picture in that light. I may have to try again. I've sprayed all of these with Spectricide Weed Stop and nothing happened. I have Dismiss coming but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe dichronda for the first.
> Second one looks like Dallisgrass. Unsure on the third. Hand brush them glyphosate.
Click to expand...

I think the third is goosegrass? I've been wetting the ground around them and pulling them up whole either way. They come up easy for me like that, roots and all.


----------



## Movingshrub

@FlaDave I was thinking the same but not white center spoke. Maybe @Colonel K0rn should chime in, unless the Frankenstein like goosegrass of his has taken him hostage.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wilbursan said:


> A few more hopefully easier to identify weeds. These definitely aren't my biggest problem but they are next up. That last one was hard to get a picture in that light. I may have to try again. I've sprayed all of these with Spectricide Weed Stop and nothing happened. I have Dismiss coming but haven't tried it yet.


The 3rd one looks like what I have in my back yard, which is smutgrass. Glyphosate will take it out, you can do directed applications, or brush it on.


Movingshrub said:


> @FlaDave I was thinking the same but not white center spoke. Maybe @Colonel K0rn should chime in, unless the Frankenstein like goosegrass of his has taken him hostage.


 :lol: You know the funny thing is that damn monstrosity was growing inON my clippings pile. I guess I shouldn't be collecting them if they're really that fertile!


----------



## Greendoc

Unless someone has an actual bowling or putting green, I rather see the clippings cut back in. For all of the fertilizers and supplements applied, it is a waste to have it hauled away. You also should not be moving them off property if herbicides have been applied. That is how Lontrel and other broadleaf herbicides containing (Clopyralid) got restrictive labeling for all 50 states and partial bans in many states


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Greendoc said:


> Unless someone has an actual bowling or putting green, I rather see the clippings cut back in. For all of the fertilizers and supplements applied, it is a waste to have it hauled away. You also should not be moving them off property if herbicides have been applied. That is how Lontrel and other broadleaf herbicides containing (Clopyralid) got restrictive labeling for all 50 states and partial bans in many states


I agree, but I'm actually moving the clippings to another portion of my yard where there wasn't much growing. I'm letting it decompose in that area, and when I sand in a week or so, I'll be putting some sand on that area; not a lot, but some. Trying to increase the OM for some of the areas. My clippings pile had grown over years of mowing, and I have burned it a few times. The additional weight of them in the basket makes it a bit easier to cut a bumpy front and back yard.


----------



## Alan

kah_11 said:


> Moved into a new house about 2 months ago in Dallas with a new Bermuda sod lawn. Been fighting what I believe is nutsedge and discolored back yard. I water 2-3 times a week and laid down some milorganite about a month ago and feel the sod is now established enough to kick it up a notch. Want to confirm my nutsedge hunch (bought Sedgehammer+ to apply if I'm correct).
> 
> Also, the lawn is pretty "patchy" in color. Want the dark green look, but I'm afraid my heavy clay soil here in Dallas is preventing consistent growth and color. Any advice is appreciated.


The 2nd one looks like Johnson grass. ETA: or Barnyard grass.


----------



## Greendoc

Colonel K0rn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless someone has an actual bowling or putting green, I rather see the clippings cut back in. For all of the fertilizers and supplements applied, it is a waste to have it hauled away. You also should not be moving them off property if herbicides have been applied. That is how Lontrel and other broadleaf herbicides containing (Clopyralid) got restrictive labeling for all 50 states and partial bans in many states
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I'm actually moving the clippings to another portion of my yard where there wasn't much growing. I'm letting it decompose in that area, and when I sand in a week or so, I'll be putting some sand on that area; not a lot, but some. Trying to increase the OM for some of the areas. My clippings pile had grown over years of mowing, and I have burned it a few times. The additional weight of them in the basket makes it a bit easier to cut a bumpy front and back yard.
Click to expand...

I see. Better have the Pre ready for the areas you are going to be using the clippings on.


----------



## Turftoe

@717driver I think I've narrowed it down to some type of rye grass. I've tried several weed killers from the big box stores and nothing.

Does anyone know of a herbicide that will kill rye grass and not harm bermuda?


----------



## PokeGrande

The left weed is growing in bare/thin spots where 1) bermuda not growing well do to too much shade and 2) I had a renovation/extension of concrete patio and sidewalk and bermuda now filling in well (mostly full sun). When contrasted with my fairly dark green bermuda, it seems more of a lime color.

The two on the right are the same weed. Early stages of goose grass? This is coming in thin areas where I had a sidewalk made (see #2 above) in mostly full sun.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Movingshrub

PokeGrande said:


> The left weed is growing in bare/thin spots where 1) bermuda not growing well do to too much shade and 2) I had a renovation/extension of concrete patio and sidewalk and bermuda now filling in well (mostly full sun). When contrasted with my fairly dark green bermuda, it seems more of a lime color.
> 
> The two on the right are the same weed. Early stages of goose grass? This is coming in thin areas where I had a sidewalk made (see #2 above) in mostly full sun.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The left one looks like a sedge.

Agree the other two look like goosegrass.


----------



## chrisverner

MarcoBe said:


> I have this weed taking over my St.Augustine, mostly in shaded areas off the lawn. Tried a bunch of different weed killers on hit, however it doesn't seem to wanna rollover and die.
> 
> Does anybody know what weed this is and how I can kill it? I can post more pictures if needed.


@MarcoBe I have the same stuff in my shaded areas and live in Houston. I believe it is called basketgrass. Sounds very tough to kill without going the glyphosate route or digging up all of it with a shovel. I have tried weed-b-gone and just pulling it up with no luck.


----------



## Killmeh

Any ideas on the first weed? And are the runners Bermuda?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Killmeh said:


> Any ideas on the first weed? And are the runners Bermuda?




Looks like Crabgrass to me, but either way it's what I'm here to eliminate as well.

My problem is that it's mixed in with centipede and st Augustine in places, which Quinclorac and Tenacity say aren't going to like


----------



## FlaDave

Killmeh said:


>


I would be so focused on those mole/vole tunnels right there.

Those runners look like bermuda to me, I'm still pretty new to bermuda though.


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> Any ideas on the first weed? And are the runners Bermuda?


It's crabgrass, and yes, the runners are bermuda.


----------



## Killmeh

FlaDave said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so focused on those mole/vole tunnels right there.
> 
> Those runners look like bermuda to me, I'm still pretty new to bermuda though.
Click to expand...

The picture is really zoomed in....those rocks are #57 limestone for scale lol


----------



## Killmeh

Spammage said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on the first weed? And are the runners Bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crabgrass, and yes, the runners are bermuda.
Click to expand...

Oh ok thanks. I didn't think both were bermuda cause they look so different.


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on the first weed? And are the runners Bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crabgrass, and yes, the runners are bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok thanks. I didn't think both were bermuda cause they look so different.
Click to expand...

The shorter internode stolons in the 4th pic are likely a hybrid bermuda, but the stolon in the 3rd pic appears to be common bermuda.


----------



## Killmeh

Can hybrid be somewhere naturally? Reason I ask is, I bought this property and before it was just a cane field. So I know for sure no one planted grass, nor did my neighbors


----------



## Spammage

@Killmeh probably not, but the bermuda in the pics with your crabgrass appears to be a hybrid given the finer leaf texture. Where did that bermuda come from?


----------



## w0lfe

Spammage said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's crabgrass, and yes, the runners are bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok thanks. I didn't think both were bermuda cause they look so different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shorter internode stolons in the 4th pic are likely a hybrid bermuda, but the stolon in the 3rd pic appears to be common bermuda.
Click to expand...

 Yup spammage is correct. My dad went out of town and so I did a blanket spray on his yard and it has that same crabgrass. I hit it Friday with high rates of Celsius and Certainty. If that kills off the crabgrass well, I'll let you know


----------



## Killmeh

Spammage said:


> @Killmeh probably not, but the bermuda in the pics with your crabgrass appears to be a hybrid given the finer leaf texture. Where did that bermuda come from?


I actually have no idea. I have never seeded or anything, neither have any of my neighbors. The land was just cane field that was leveled before i bought it with no seed on it, with some naturally occurring st Augustine/Bermuda and a crap load of weeds. it'll be 7 years this December we are here.


----------



## opiespank

Trying to identify some grass types on a soccer field that I am on the board of. We are in the process of rehabilitating the fields. We just finished core aerating them. This is in Northern Louisiana.


I belive that this is mostly Bermuda.


Not sure About this one.


Not sure about this one either.


----------



## Wilbursan

FlaDave said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more hopefully easier to identify weeds. These definitely aren't my biggest problem but they are next up. That last one was hard to get a picture in that light. I may have to try again. I've sprayed all of these with Spectricide Weed Stop and nothing happened. I have Dismiss coming but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe dichronda for the first.
> Second one looks like Dallisgrass. Unsure on the third. Hand brush them glyphosate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the third is goosegrass? I've been wetting the ground around them and pulling them up whole either way. They come up easy for me like that, roots and all.
Click to expand...

It's not goosegrass - I have plenty of that to compare it to. 

Thanks for the replies. I got my Dismiss in and sprayed a test patch in the back yard. If it didn't kill all the grass by this weekend I'll spot spray this with the rest of the weeds and see what it kills.

Another question - please don't laugh. The Dismiss had a measuring device which didn't seem to work right. I thought I was going to pop the bottle squeezing it so hard. Am I supposed to snip the top of that little tube off before using it? Do you store it with the device attached? It's really thick and I"m afraid as concentrated as this stuff is that rinsing it off into the sprayer will raise the concentration too high.


----------



## Wilbursan

opiespank said:


> Trying to identify some grass types on a soccer field that I am on the board of. We are in the process of rehabilitating the fields. We just finished core aerating them. This is in Northern Louisiana.
> 
> 
> Not sure about this one either.


That looks just like the well-manicured Signalgrass I just sprayed in my front yard. DriveXLR8 knocked it right out.

Definitely not an expert though - I would wait on verification.


----------



## Movingshrub

opiespank said:


> Trying to identify some grass types on a soccer field that I am on the board of. We are in the process of rehabilitating the fields. We just finished core aerating them. This is in Northern Louisiana.
> 
> 
> I belive that this is mostly Bermuda.
> 
> 
> Not sure About this one.
> 
> 
> Not sure about this one either.


Can you get a bit closer? It's hard to see defining attributes in the photos.

Third looks like cut crabgrass.


----------



## opiespank

Movingshrub said:


> opiespank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to identify some grass types on a soccer field that I am on the board of. We are in the process of rehabilitating the fields. We just finished core aerating them. This is in Northern Louisiana.
> 
> 
> I belive that this is mostly Bermuda.
> 
> 
> Not sure About this one.
> 
> 
> Not sure about this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a bit closer? It's hard to see defining attributes in the photos.
> 
> Third looks like cut crabgrass.
Click to expand...

I will try and get some samples tomorrow when I go out to the fields. I will get some close ups and try to get some pulled out of the ground also.


----------



## Spammage

opiespank said:


> Trying to identify some grass types on a soccer field that I am on the board of. We are in the process of rehabilitating the fields. We just finished core aerating them. This is in Northern Louisiana.
> 
> 
> I belive that this is mostly Bermuda.
> 
> 
> Not sure About this one.
> 
> 
> Not sure about this one either.


1st is bermuda with some Nutsedge.

2nd looks like centipede to me, but maybe not...

3rd looks like primarily crabgrass.


----------



## Movingshrub

I agree on the sedges and Bermuda evaluation. I couldn't tell if that was just the light or not but definitely saw the rib part of sedge on several plants.

For two I couldn't tell if centipede or a non fine leaf zoysia


----------



## Greendoc

2 is Centipede.


----------



## Two9tene

So I know that this is Milky Weed:



Or late least I am 90% sure it is!

But what the hell is this and how do I get rid of this without stressing my Bermuda further?









If you check my journal out you will see that I had a mishap with T-Nex. So I am not trying to overburden my Bermuda! This stuff has permiatid the entire lawn. It does give it some color but I want it gone! Thanks in advance to whoever can point me in the right direction!


----------



## Alan

I want to know what that second weed is too. I have clumps of that stuff in my lawn.


----------



## Spammage

@Two9tene @Alan

Large crabgrass (hairy crabgrass)


----------



## Alan

Thanks @Spammage. It is some nasty stuff.


----------



## Two9tene

@Spammage

Thanks brother! Gonna got it with spectracide tomorrow I think. Hopefully it doesn't stress my Bermuda too much🤞🏼


----------



## chrisverner

Appreciate any help with confirming these are crabgrass? Pull em or spray em?


----------



## Movingshrub

Two9tene said:


> @Spammage
> 
> Thanks brother! Gonna got it with spectracide tomorrow I think. Hopefully it doesn't stress my Bermuda too much🤞🏼


Which spectracide product are you planning to use?


----------



## Movingshrub

chrisverner said:


> Appreciate any help with confirming these are crabgrass? Pull em or spray em?


or handbrush with glyphosate


----------



## Two9tene

Movingshrub said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage
> 
> Thanks brother! Gonna got it with spectracide tomorrow I think. Hopefully it doesn't stress my Bermuda too much🤞🏼
> 
> 
> 
> Which spectracide product are you planning to use?
Click to expand...

Brother I use this one:



It's about $8 at homedepot and goes a long ways! I'm just going to spot spray whenever it cools down. Or I might just spray them at night.


----------



## RayFinkle

Not sure what this is. South Florida, in a St.. Augustine lawn. 


How do I get rid of it? It's growing twice as fast as the St. Augustine.


----------



## Spammage

RayFinkle said:


> Not sure what this is. South Florida, in a St.. Augustine lawn.
> 
> 
> How do I get rid of it? It's growing twice as fast as the St. Augustine.


It's Nutsedge (looks like yellow). I'm not sure if there is anything you can spray in summer heat that won't also hurt the St Augustine.


----------



## Two9tene

RayFinkle said:


> Not sure what this is. South Florida, in a St.. Augustine lawn.
> 
> 
> How do I get rid of it? It's growing twice as fast as the St. Augustine.


That's most definitely yellow nutsege! This works great with Bermuda not sure how well it fares with St. Aug. though! Especially in the middle of summer in Florida!


----------



## opiespank

Greendoc said:


> 2 is Centipede.


Thanks for looking. I still have not been able to get out to the fields, but once I do I will post more detailed pics.


----------



## nymickey

An update ... I applied Celsius on 7/8 at the rate of 1 tsp per 4 gallons.
It did kill some stuff, but I am still left with the stuff in the pics.
What is it that I am left with? Crabgrass ?
If the pics are not close up enough, I can retake new pics.
I plan to spray again on 7/22 (i.e. 2 weeks after initial application).
Is that the way to go or should I use something else?


----------



## Spammage

@nymickey yes, it appears to be crabgrass. Celsius does have activity against crabgrass, but not like MSMA or quinclorac. You can hit it again and the second dose may finish it off. If you switch to something else, be sure to check the label for temp restrictions.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Hey all,
These little bastards are a pain in my ***. They're in my stone paths and St Aug lawn and I've tried some box store weed killer with no luck. Does anyone know what the heck this bugger is and what will kill it?

Much appreciated


----------



## Sully06

My lawn is mostly a mixture of centipede and Bermuda, and some crab grass and clover has started to pop up this summer. I've been searching the forum and will definitely be investing in some Celsius. However I have a few questions for those more familiar with the product. Should I spray only the affected area or would it be wise to go ahead and spray the entire lawn. Also I see where most are spraying with the Chapin 24v sprayer. My front lawn is approx. 8500 sq ft. Would the Chapin sprayer provide even enough coverage or should I think about investing in a sprayer with a boom attachment for more even application?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Prostrate spurge.

2,4-d


----------



## gatormac2112

Yep. I've battled spurge and you don't want to sit on it long, it will create huge dead spots quickly.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Thanks for the replies. You're right the bleep is spreading all around and yes it fans out over the grass and does indeed kill it. I'll order that stuff ASAP. 
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Spammage

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Thanks for the replies. You're right the bleep is spreading all around and yes it fans out over the grass and does indeed kill it. I'll order that stuff ASAP.
> Thanks again for the help.


Be aware that 2-4,d will scorch grass at temps over 85°. If you are going to use it, spot spray with a light dose.


----------



## g-man

You have a St. Aug. 2,4-d is safe for it if you follow the label. The label rules. I would go amine.

I'm also going to merge this with the weed id thread.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

g-man said:


> You have a St. Aug. 2,4-d is safe for it if you follow the label. The label rules. I would go amine.
> 
> I'm also going to merge this with the weed id thread.


Ah thanks. Sorry didn't notice this thread existed. With the 90 degree temperature warning it's over 90 degrees everyday down here in Charleston. Can you apply in the morning BEFORE the temp hits 90 and beyond? Also, is Amine the name of a particular brand/style of 2,4-D?
Thanks!


----------



## g-man

tl;dr;
Amine in the summer heat, esters in the fall/winter. Both will work if used carefully.

The biggest risk with esters in a home lawn environment is volatilization. This means that the stuff you applied to the lawn as a liquid will evaporate and the vapor will travel with the wind (drift). This drift could then hit the trees/shrub/neighbor lawn and injure it or kill it.

This article from PSU will explain it better than I can. https://extension.psu.edu/amines-or-esters-which-should-you-use I think thegrassfactor has a youtube video that explains it too.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

g-man said:


> tl;dr;
> Amine in the summer heat, esters in the fall/winter. Both will work if used carefully.
> 
> The biggest risk with esters in a home lawn environment is volatilization. This means that the stuff you applied to the lawn as a liquid will evaporate and the vapor will travel with the wind (drift). This drift could then hit the trees/shrub/neighbor lawn and injure it or kill it.
> 
> This article from PSU will explain it better than I can. https://extension.psu.edu/amines-or-esters-which-should-you-use I think thegrassfactor has a youtube video that explains it too.


Wow that's crazy and I'm sure folks learned the hard way about "Esters". Thanks for that bit of valuable info. I'll go ahead and order Southern Ag 2, 4 - D Amine Weed Killer so I can use it now. This damn weed is a bugger.


----------



## g-man

This is in the label of that product: "Injury may result if applied to Bentgrass, St. Augustinegrass, ... " I'm a cool season guy and have no experience with your grass type. I dont know if this means, kills and is it dependent on the rate. Others will need to chime in.


----------



## Killmeh

After a successful cesilus application 3 weeks ago, this stuff has popped up all over, any idea? 


It's small and pulls up easily


----------



## opiespank

opiespank said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 is Centipede.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. I still have not been able to get out to the fields, but once I do I will post more detailed pics.
Click to expand...

Here are some more pics closer up and a bit pulled out.


----------



## erdons

Can anyone confirm, crabgrass and nutsedge? Sedgehammer on the way, what else could I spray in combination with sedgehammer to kill this crap?


----------



## Spammage

@erdons definitely on the Nutsedge, and probably on the crabgrass.


----------



## Killmeh

Killmeh said:


> After a successful cesilus application 3 weeks ago, this stuff has popped up all over, any idea?
> 
> 
> It's small and pulls up easily


I did some research and it looks like Lespedeza, anyone else agree


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

When spraying Yellow Nutsedge is it best to first cut the lawn then spray for spray while it's tall then cut next day or so.

Thanks!


----------



## erdons

LowCountryCharleston said:


> When spraying Yellow Nutsedge is it best to first cut the lawn then spray for spray while it's tall then cut next day or so.
> 
> Thanks!


Sedgehammer says to wait 2 days after you've mowed that way the nutsedge weeds have enough surface area to absorb the herbicide.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

erdons said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> When spraying Yellow Nutsedge is it best to first cut the lawn then spray for spray while it's tall then cut next day or so.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sedgehammer says to wait 2 days after you've mowed that way the nutsedge weeds have enough surface area to absorb the herbicide.
Click to expand...

Ah OK great. Thanks for the reply. I'll mow today then wait till Friday to apply.


----------



## erdons

LowCountryCharleston said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> When spraying Yellow Nutsedge is it best to first cut the lawn then spray for spray while it's tall then cut next day or so.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sedgehammer says to wait 2 days after you've mowed that way the nutsedge weeds have enough surface area to absorb the herbicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah OK great. Thanks for the reply. I'll mow today then wait till Friday to apply.
Click to expand...

Also wait at least 2 days after spraying before you mow again.


----------



## Movingshrub

Killmeh said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a successful cesilus application 3 weeks ago, this stuff has popped up all over, any idea?
> 
> 
> It's small and pulls up easily
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research and it looks like Lespedeza, anyone else agree
Click to expand...

Agree on lespedeza.
Will likely involve using triclopyr


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

erdons said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sedgehammer says to wait 2 days after you've mowed that way the nutsedge weeds have enough surface area to absorb the herbicide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah OK great. Thanks for the reply. I'll mow today then wait till Friday to apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also wait at least 2 days after spraying before you mow again.
Click to expand...

Got it. I usually mow every 3-4 days. Thanks!


----------



## Wareagle89

Hey everyone,
I recently moved into a new house with sodded Bermuda. It's coming along slowly but these types of weeds have taken over. Any ideas as to what it is and how to get rid of it?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Is it worth pulling nutsedge or just keep spraying?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

95mmrenegade said:


> Is it worth pulling nutsedge or just keep spraying?


Spray it, don't pull. When you pull, you'll break off the nutlets, and it doubles or triples what will grow back.


----------



## Wilbursan

Wilbursan said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Greendoc is recommending Quicksilver or regular Dismiss, which is only sulfentrazone. I haven't ever had dayflower in my yard so I don't have any experience on this one.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/dismiss-turf-herbicide-p-1517.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Odd that Dismiss doesn't list this as a controlled weed but every place I see on the Internet (not just this one) says it works great. So I'll try it.
Click to expand...

As a followup: Dismiss killed the heck out of that dayflower, or whatever it was. It only took a couple of days to start looking bad. After two weeks it's gone. It also killed some stuff that looked like Dallisgrass. Now to go back and spray all the stuff I missed.

A question (again): I now have Dismiss and Driver XLR8, probably more than I can use in 5-6 years. I was thinking of mixing this stuff up with my Spectricide Weedstop whenever I spray for broadleaf, which is 2-3 times a year (spot spraying, not the whole yard). As long as I keep the mixture at the proper level per 1,000 sq ft would it be a problem to use Weedstop, Dismiss and Drive all at the same time? Would I need to cut the rate down to keep from burining the grass? (This is fescue and I"m in Alabama)


----------



## Phypham

Hello,
I am a new home owner with weeds that won't go away. I've been pulling them none stop but it keeps going back even picking the root completely out. 
I need some help. What weed spray do you guys recommend? I am a newbie so I don't know the types of grass and weed I have.
Here are some pics. Any help is greatly appreciated!
The one in my hand, I can't get rid of.


----------



## DTCC_Turf

Nutsedge. Don't pull them; That will only encourage more to grow. Prosedge, sedgehammer or Sulfentrazone will take care of it.

Edit: the bottom pic looks like crab grass, there is also some kyllinga in there.


----------



## Movingshrub

That's sedge or kyllinga. If you want something over the counter, get Image, the one with imazaquin. There is another with atrazine, which won't work on this weed. The other does look like crabgrass. Pull it or paint it with glyphosate. Also, read up on pre-emergent.


----------



## Movingshrub

Looks to me like you have Bermuda grass


----------



## Phypham

Thank you Guys!! I will try them


----------



## sowmyans

Hello Experts -

Noticed the below weeds dominating my backyard from last month. Planning to overseed the lawn next month. Any recommendation on killing these weeds and what type of them are they ? Heard that it may come from hay that I used during the seeding.


----------



## Guest

SGrabs33 said:


> What do we have here. It seems to come back just in the one spot every year.


Looks very much like dallisgrass that I have.


----------



## FlaDave

sowmyans said:


> Hello Experts -
> 
> Noticed the below weeds dominating my backyard from last month. Planning to overseed the lawn next month. Any recommendation on killing these weeds and what type of them are they ? Heard that it may come from hay that I used during the seeding.





Movingshrub said:


> That's sedge or kyllinga. If you want something over the counter, get Image, the one with imazaquin. There is another with atrazine, which won't work on this weed. The other does look like crabgrass. Pull it or paint it with glyphosate. Also, read up on pre-emergent.


Sedgehammer/certainty can also be used.


----------



## sowmyans

Thank you @FlaDave & @Movingshrub


----------



## Movingshrub

sowmyans said:


> Thank you @FlaDave & @Movingshrub


 :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Curious what this is called? It's everywhere this year. My plan was to wait until it's cooler and hit it with 2,4D, Celsius, and Dismiss. Will that do it?


----------



## Spammage

SCGrassMan said:


> Curious what this is called? It's everywhere this year. My plan was to wait until it's cooler and hit it with 2,4D, Celsius, and Dismiss. Will that do it?


Kyllinga. The dismiss will get it. 2,4-d and Celsius aren't going to be needed unless you have other weeds that the dismiss won't get.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Spammage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious what this is called? It's everywhere this year. My plan was to wait until it's cooler and hit it with 2,4D, Celsius, and Dismiss. Will that do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllinga. The dismiss will get it. 2,4-d and Celsius aren't going to be needed unless you have other weeds that the dismiss won't get.
Click to expand...

Awesome. The other two are just part of the usual cocktail


----------



## Guest

Can someone identify this weed in my gutter??? 😂


----------



## testdepth

The new TIFTUF sod saga continues!

On top of all of the other problems I have had with the Super Sod TIFTUF I now have this weed or grass popping up everywhere. Sometimes in single pieces and other times in clumps.

Anyone know what it is and is there anyway to kill it without damage to what is left of my TIFTUF sod.


----------



## pennstater2005

@testdepth Moved this into the weed ID thread.


----------



## testdepth

pennstater2005 said:


> @testdepth Moved this into the weed ID thread.


Thank you!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Anyone know what type of weed this is? It made its way into my lawn for the first time.


----------



## Greendoc

Looks like seedling Papyrus. Time to make Egyptian Scrolls.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

firefighter11 said:


> Can someone identify this weed in my gutter??? 😂


Unclear from that angle. Being a firefighter, don't you have a ladder? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Colonel K0rn said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone identify this weed in my gutter??? 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unclear from that angle. Being a firefighter, don't you have a ladder? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, but unfortunately not that tall 😂


----------



## Movingshrub

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Anyone know what type of weed this is? It made its way into my lawn for the first time.


Kyllinga or sedge.


----------



## testdepth

Movingshrub said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of weed this is? It made its way into my lawn for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllinga or sedge.
Click to expand...

Possibly Catchweed Bedstraw?


----------



## testdepth

SCGrassMan said:


> Curious what this is called? It's everywhere this year. My plan was to wait until it's cooler and hit it with 2,4D, Celsius, and Dismiss. Will that do it?


Catchweed Bedstraw


----------



## Movingshrub

testdepth said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of weed this is? It made its way into my lawn for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllinga or sedge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly Catchweed Bedstraw?
Click to expand...

It's a sedge.
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/annual-sedge


----------



## Movingshrub

testdepth said:


> The new TIFTUF sod saga continues!
> 
> On top of all of the other problems I have had with the Super Sod TIFTUF I now have this weed or grass popping up everywhere. Sometimes in single pieces and other times in clumps.
> 
> Anyone know what it is and is there anyway to kill it without damage to what is left of my TIFTUF sod.


My vote is a type of crabgrass. Control with Drive XL8, MSMA, Celsius

Did you put down any pre-em?


----------



## testdepth

Had Weedman lawn service that was taking care of this sod. I have since fired them and I personally have not put down pre-emergent.
Weedman refuses to tell me what chemicals they used in my yard.


----------



## TSGarp007

testdepth said:


> The new TIFTUF sod saga continues!
> 
> On top of all of the other problems I have had with the Super Sod TIFTUF I now have this weed or grass popping up everywhere. Sometimes in single pieces and other times in clumps.
> 
> Anyone know what it is and is there anyway to kill it without damage to what is left of my TIFTUF sod.


Could it be doveweed?


----------



## Movingshrub

TSGarp007 said:


> Could it be doveweed?


Either way, I think spraying it with either Celsius or quinclorac would be a good start.


----------



## shawnkey

An invasive weed is taking over my yard, and I ask your help in identifying it.

The weed grows prevalently within tall stands of St. Augustine. It grows more quickly in areas where I've thinned out other weeds and left open areas of soil. Despite my efforts to control the weed by pulling it and removing it to the root with a hoe, it returns.

As you can see from the attached photos, the leaves are long, slender, and deep green. The stem has a bright green hue when the plant is young, and it turns pinkish-red in some instances as the plant matures. The plant flowers with a four-leaf white bloom. It grows and spreads low to the ground.

In advance, I appreciate your help in determining the weed identity and any instruction you might have for controlling it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Can you insert the photos again? It doesn't appear to have worked the first time.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> Can you insert the photos again? It doesn't appear to have worked the first time.


And I also merged this into the warm season Weed ID thread as well @shawnkey. Welcome to TLF!!


----------



## shawnkey

I attached the images with the original post, but they were not attached. Despite my attempting to attach them multiple times, they are not uploading for some reason.


----------



## shawnkey

0.4 MB 1.jpg Check Error 0.1 MB 2.jpg Check Error 0.2 MB 3.jpg Check Error


----------



## Spammage

@shawnkey Virginia Buttonweed. I know there has been a lot of discussion about it. You should be able to search this thread for advice on removal.


----------



## Alan

Spammage said:


> @shawnkey Virginia Buttonweed. I know there has been a lot of discussion about it. You should be able to search this thread for advice on removal.


Yep, yep. A classic example.


----------



## avionics12

I am 1/4 of the way through this thread and still haven't become confident of the weed id of the infestation I have. I am waiting on Celsius to arrive to combine with Certainty to spot treat the weeds. Meanwhile I am curious what type of weed this is. Back to reading...


----------



## Spammage

avionics12 said:


> I am 1/4 of the way through this thread and still haven't become confident of the weed id of the infestation I have. I am waiting on Celsius to arrive to combine with Certainty to spot treat the weeds. Meanwhile I am curious what type of weed this is. Back to reading...


Nutsedge. The Certainty should take it out, but it may require two applications.


----------



## avionics12

Thanks Spammage!

I am making a mixing chart for my 2 gallon Chapin. Looking forward to reducing/eliminating these weeds.


----------



## avionics12

I've spent the afternoon making a general herbicide spot treatment chart based on a lot of reading here on TLF, as well as reading the label content for Certainty and Celsius. This is my first time taking weed control into my own hands and I'm a bit nervous about the application rate. Would one of you more experienced TLF'ers take a look and grade my work? My main purpose is to spot treat based on the Bermuda Triangle guidance

I'm still waiting on parts to build my dfw_wand...


----------



## Greendoc

Make note that according to Bayer, 0.17 oz Celsius at medium rate is intended to cover 2000 sq ft wall to wall. 1.25 oz per acre of Certainty or one of the large scoops is intended to cover 1000 sq ft.


----------



## avionics12

So I am off on both. I guess I need to go back and recalculate. I had even used the picture of the measuring cone for the Celsius as a sanity check for amount.

I was not planning on spraying the entire yard as I don't have the equipment; I thought I could just go by those rates to spot treat. Thanks for the insight Greendoc.


----------



## Greendoc

The instructions for the Certainty are more in line with reality. When spot spraying, with normally available nozzles, I estimate that 2-4 gallons of spray mix are used per 1000 sq ft covered. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4128&hilit=triclopyr Here's a discussion I was a part of concerning spot spraying broadleaf weeds. Different herbicde, but I think the concepts are the same.


----------



## testdepth

Where do you purchase these chemicals from?


----------



## avionics12

@Greendoc Thanks for the link. I'll keep researching to educate myself.

@testdepth I bought both on Amazon, although they can be had for a lower price sometimes at domyown.com


----------



## testdepth

avionics12 said:


> @Greendoc Thanks for the link. I'll keep researching to educate myself.
> 
> @testdepth I bought both on Amazon, although they can be had for a lower price sometimes at domyown.com


You can only buy this online? No big box store or Tractor Supply?


----------



## Alan

testdepth said:


> avionics12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Greendoc Thanks for the link. I'll keep researching to educate myself.
> 
> @testdepth I bought both on Amazon, although they can be had for a lower price sometimes at domyown.com
> 
> 
> 
> You can only buy this online? No big box store or Tractor Supply?
Click to expand...

SiteOne, but there's not one very close to you. No big box, no TSC.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

FlaDave said:


> sowmyans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts -
> 
> Noticed the below weeds dominating my backyard from last month. Planning to overseed the lawn next month. Any recommendation on killing these weeds and what type of them are they ? Heard that it may come from hay that I used during the seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's sedge or kyllinga. If you want something over the counter, get Image, the one with imazaquin. There is another with atrazine, which won't work on this weed. The other does look like crabgrass. Pull it or paint it with glyphosate. Also, read up on pre-emergent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sedgehammer/certainty can also be used.
Click to expand...

Certainty in a fescue lawn? Looks like he has fine fescue and his bio says fescue and he is in NJ.


----------



## graemegb

Found this multiple spots in my bermuda. It almost looks like it is bermuda but just clumped up and lighter green..


----------



## Movingshrub

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sowmyans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts -
> 
> Noticed the below weeds dominating my backyard from last month. Planning to overseed the lawn next month. Any recommendation on killing these weeds and what type of them are they ? Heard that it may come from hay that I used during the seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's sedge or kyllinga. If you want something over the counter, get Image, the one with imazaquin. There is another with atrazine, which won't work on this weed. The other does look like crabgrass. Pull it or paint it with glyphosate. Also, read up on pre-emergent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sedgehammer/certainty can also be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainty in a fescue lawn? Looks like he has fine fescue and his bio says fescue and he is in NJ.
Click to expand...

Good catch. Totally missed the cool season grass, considering the post was in the warm season forum.

Sedge hammer, Celero, or Dismiss. I'd wager sedgehammer is probably the easiest to find, least costly, and most likely not to damage the grass out of those options.


----------



## Spammage

graemegb said:


> Found this multiple spots in my bermuda. It almost looks like it is bermuda but just clumped up and lighter green..


Still bermuda. I have seen this in my zoysia before when there is too much plant and to little root (similar bunches). My assumption is that the grass isn't capable of taking in enough nutrients and loses it's green. I pulled them and let the area regrow without reoccurrence.


----------



## avionics12

Greendoc said:


> The instructions for the Certainty are more in line with reality. When spot spraying, with normally available nozzles, I estimate that 2-4 gallons of spray mix are used per 1000 sq ft covered. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4128&hilit=triclopyr Here's a discussion I was a part of concerning spot spraying broadleaf weeds. Different herbicde, but I think the concepts are the same.


@Greendoc @Spammage

Thanks again for the help. I mixed 3/4 large scoop of Certainty with 2/3 oz Southern Ag surfactant in a 2 gallon Chapin sprayer and went wild with abandon on the nutsedge. 3 days later I can see a noticeable "stop" in growth with some mild yellowing of the yellow and purple nutsedge. There is no apparent effects on the Bermuda at this time. Whilst waiting I contacted Nufarm US in regards to other mixing ratios for Certainty. As Greendoc said the label instructions are "more in line with reality". The rep said I should see good results and would probably have to treat twice for effectiveness.

Both of you guys were spot on and I appreciate your expertise!


----------



## Loup20

Not sure how to treat these weeds. My zeon isn't choking them out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Movingshrub

.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Loup20 Just moved this into the weed ID thread :thumbup:


----------



## Jono59

Just curious if this is a weed or grass? I have several patches in my Bermuda grass. Looks like grass but a much lighter color. How do I fix it?
Thanks


----------



## Jacob_S

Figured this would be a good thread for this pic. Here is remnants of my dallisgrass I started the season with. This is only a fraction of the amount I had, a large majority of my lawn was this junk. This was accomplished with two rounds of celsius at high rate about 4 weeks apart back in may and nothing had tried coming back.


----------



## reidgarner

Loup20 said:


> Not sure how to treat these weeds. My zeon isn't choking them out. Any suggestions?


1) Lespedeza 2) wild violet 3) Oxalis

Celsius will get 1 & 3
Quinclorac will get 2 (may take 2 apps)
Use a surfactant


----------



## Loup20

How do I apply Celsius? Do I spot treat or is this something that goes over the whole yard. I'm new to this and want to make sure I'm not killing the Zeon I put so much work into. Also where do I buy Celsius? I may be searching wrong but all I'm seeing is a small bottle that cost over $100


----------



## Spammage

Loup20 said:


> How do I apply Celsius? Do I spot treat or is this something that goes over the whole yard. I'm new to this and want to make sure I'm not killing the Zeon I put so much work into. Also where do I buy Celsius? I may be searching wrong but all I'm seeing is a small bottle that cost over $100


The $100 price tag is right, but should last you many, many years and is a great cost savings over buying multiple big box store products per year.

As far as how to spray, it depends on need. If you only have a few weeds, then spot spraying is proper, but if they are scattered throughout the lawn, then blanket spray.


----------



## chucky_tm

I'm from Fayetteville NC. It's been raining for about a month straight. I don't mind the rain. The state needed it. But my once beautiful lawn is now weed infested. I am not so good with weeds. I once used a product called "Image" and almost killed half my lawn. Im afraid of it now. I'd usually just pull the weeds as they poked thru. Im hoping you all can help.

https://youtu.be/TKpcW2eZsXY


----------



## Movingshrub

It probably killed half your yard cause those look like sedges, which image targets. With that being said, it's hard to tell from the video.


----------



## Stro3579

What's this? Is it clover?


----------



## RandyMan

marshtj said:


> Nimblewill, just eradicated this from my lawn.


'

What did you use to get rid of it?


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> What's this? Is it clover?


Anyone?


----------



## reidgarner

Stro3579 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this? Is it clover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Hard to tell from pic but looks like lespedeza. With the shape and leaf arrangement could be spurge. Is it growing very close to the ground or more upright? Do the leaves have dark stripes/speckles or consistent light green? No yellow flowers right? Can you take a closer pic?


----------



## Cjames1603

So I have this in one area of my Bermuda and MSMA didn't touch it. What is it and how can I kill it? Thanks all.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Cjames1603 Good morning! Just moved this into the weed ID thread :thumbup:


----------



## Cjames1603

Thanks. I couldn't find it.


----------



## Alan

Cjames1603 said:


> So I have this in one area of my Bermuda and MSMA didn't touch it. What is it and how can I kill it? Thanks all.


Looks like Virginia Buttonweed. Are there any small white flowers or pea size seeds on the underneath? If that's what it is, I'm surprised MSMA didn't do a thing to it...hmmmm


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@chucky_tm welcome to TLF. Glad to have you here. Judging by the video, I still saw a lot of lines in your turf, which tells me you have relatively new sod, and those weeds poking up through the lines, especially around the ditch, are definitely sedges. Pictures are always great to have, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to start a lawn journal in the Warm Season subforum. If you haven't already, check out the top of the Warm Season Forum, and peruse through the Popular Threads  sticky. First, you'll want to read through the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament which will give a new bermuda lawn owner a great head start on how best to maintain and care for your new lawn. Once you read through that thread, The Bermuda Triangle will help you get some insight into the bare minimum of herbicides that you'll find easiest to treat most of the common weeds that you'll face in your lawn.

I've got to stress to you how important getting your preemergent (PreM) treatment down in the Fall and Spring are in order to have as weed-free a lawn as you can get. This practice, along with proper mowing are going to be some of the best practices that you can give yourself and your lawn and give you the edge over 90% of the neighbor's yards.

With Fall coming up, those PreM applications are going to help you combat the winter weeds you are used to seeing, and the Spring PreM will help combat the weeds you currently see in your yard. Sedges are a bit trickier to handle. Many users here prefer Certainty, as its cost-per-application is inexpensive, and I often tank mix Celsius and Certainty in the same tank, and spray my yard to get any weeds that pop through the PreM barrier. Since I've been using these two chemicals, I've only had a handful of weeds to contend with, some that are a little more onrey than others.



Stro3579 said:


> What's this? Is it clover?


It's a little hard to tell, I can't zoom in on the picture.



Cjames1603 said:


> So I have this in one area of my Bermuda and MSMA didn't touch it. What is it and how can I kill it? Thanks all.


Doveweed. You've got to hit it with some sulfentrazone and MSM. You added that A at the end, and it laughed at you


----------



## Ryan_jacob

Hi everyone,

I need some help identifying a weed that not even the local nurseries seem to know what it is. I've got this weed in two areas in my lawn and it has been spreading. One of the best nurseries in the area thought it might be a sedge of some kind but I applied sedgehammer a few weeks ago and it didn't even make a dent. You can see the brown seed heads in the picture above the grass and how far it has spread. I've tried several different types of herbicides safe for St Augustine. If anyone can help me figure out what it is I'd surely appreciate it!


----------



## rhanna

Wild garlic is probably my worst winter weed and it's starting to come up again. What's the best/economical ways of elimatating this terrible weed?


----------



## pennstater2005

Ryan_jacob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help identifying a weed that not even the local nurseries seem to know what it is. I've got this weed in two areas in my lawn and it has been spreading. One of the best nurseries in the area thought it might be a sedge of some kind but I applied sedgehammer a few weeks ago and it didn't even make a dent. You can see the brown seed heads in the picture above the grass and how far it has spread. I've tried several different types of herbicides safe for St Augustine. If anyone can help me figure out what it is I'd surely appreciate it!


@Ryan_jacob Welcome to TLF! I merged your post into the weed ID thread to get some knowledgable eyes on it :thumbup:


----------



## rhollow1

I used some 2-4d on this stuff, but it just laughed at it.


----------



## Cjames1603

That same weed is a culprit in the cracks of my concrete. It pulls up easy but seems to come back 2 days later. Luckily I can use round up on the concrete.


----------



## Movingshrub

rhanna said:


> Wild garlic is probably my worst winter weed and it's starting to come up again. What's the best/economical ways of elimatating this terrible weed?


Pretty sure you can paint it with a three way herbicide, multiple times over the course of the year to kill it off. Another option would be MSM and Image with imazaquin.


----------



## high leverage

rhollow1 said:


> I used some 2-4d on this stuff, but it just laughed at it.


Lespedeza


----------



## rhollow1

high leverage said:


> rhollow1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used some 2-4d on this stuff, but it just laughed at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lespedeza
Click to expand...

Thanks! I started looking into how to kill it, and some sites say use 2-4d. I tried that, but it didn't work. I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Cjames1603

Hey guys. Got some Celsius. Going to spot spray some weeds. Was wondering a mix rat .85 to a gallon and a half of water? Also not sure on a surfactant. What does everyone use?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Looks like prostrate spurge to me.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Is this crabgrass? It's completely taking over my yard.


----------



## Cjames1603

so I'm gonna report on today's attack on a pretty overtaken area of my Bermuda. Virginia buttonweed vs. Image. 5 oz of product in just over 2 gallons of water (which is the spot tray recommended rate.). The buttonweed is mature and has really spread fast. MSMA didn't phase it. Here is the picture before the application. I'll update every couple of days. Also I plan to water the product in tomorrow which is recommended.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

That looks exactly like what's taken over my yard!! Interested to see how image does


----------



## Cjames1603

Does it have any of the little flowers on it? If it does it's VB. It could be the one thing I've seen that spreads faster than Bermuda. Lol


----------



## Stro3579

Crabgrass or dallas grass?


----------



## Spammage

Stro3579 said:


> Crabgrass or dallas grass?


Looks like dallisgrass from those pics, but the pics aren't great.


----------



## Alan

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> Is this crabgrass? It's completely taking over my yard.


Dove weed.


----------



## Stro3579

Spammage said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass or dallas grass?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass from those pics, but the pics aren't great.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Rpatterson

Brown patch? I put down Scott's diseaseex yesterday and lightly watered it in. I bag my clippings so I shouldn't be spreading it. I thought it was drought stress so I increased my watering which made it worse (I think). I'm in DFW and we've gotten a lot of rain the past few weeks. I plan on putting Scott's down every 2 weeks unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I had a pretty bad case of dallisgrass in my backyard. I also have a few spots in my front yard.

Backyard- weeds mostly, St Augustine, and Bermuda

Front yard- St Augustine a few weeds

So far Celsius with MSO did not work at all. 
My next thought roundup in the winter. What do you all think.


----------



## Jacob_S

CenlaLowell said:


> I had a pretty bad case of dallisgrass in my backyard. I also have a few spots in my front yard.
> 
> Backyard- weeds mostly, St Augustine, and Bermuda
> 
> Front yard- St Augustine a few weeds
> 
> So far Celsius with MSO did not work at all.
> My next thought roundup in the winter. What do you all think.


Hmm I used celsius with NIS at high rate in May/June about 4 weeks apart and it knocked out the Dallis real well. By real well I mean to say it is dead, I have only recently in the past couple weeks seen even remote signs it might be trying to come back.
Give THIS a read if you've not already seen it, might help.


----------



## oldglory2105

Could be armyworm damage. They have been really bad this year in DFW.


----------



## Spammage

CenlaLowell said:


> I had a pretty bad case of dallisgrass in my backyard. I also have a few spots in my front yard.
> 
> Backyard- weeds mostly, St Augustine, and Bermuda
> 
> Front yard- St Augustine a few weeds
> 
> So far Celsius with MSO did not work at all.
> My next thought roundup in the winter. What do you all think.


MSMA is still the best product for dallisgrass IMO, but I wouldn't spray it with St Augustine. Painting it works very well, but takes time and effort. Digging it out might be your only other option.


----------



## Redland1

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Cory

Redland1 said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Spurge


----------



## Redland1

Cory said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> Spurge
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jacob_S said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pretty bad case of dallisgrass in my backyard. I also have a few spots in my front yard.
> 
> Backyard- weeds mostly, St Augustine, and Bermuda
> 
> Front yard- St Augustine a few weeds
> 
> So far Celsius with MSO did not work at all.
> My next thought roundup in the winter. What do you all think.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I used celsius with NIS at high rate in May/June about 4 weeks apart and it knocked out the Dallis real well. By real well I mean to say it is dead, I have only recently in the past couple weeks seen even remote signs it might be trying to come back.
> Give THIS a read if you've not already seen it, might help.
Click to expand...

Next time I will try it with NIS to see if that makes a difference. Just finished reading that PDF it says that Celsius only has suppression with Revolver


----------



## Stro3579

Rpatterson said:


> Brown patch? I put down Scott's diseaseex yesterday and lightly watered it in. I bag my clippings so I shouldn't be spreading it. I thought it was drought stress so I increased my watering which made it worse (I think). I'm in DFW and we've gotten a lot of rain the past few weeks. I plan on putting Scott's down every 2 weeks unless I hear otherwise.


Possible Armyworm damage


----------



## cwrx82

Does anybody recognize the broad bladed growth? It's beginning to creep into my Bermuda from my neighbors Bermuda lawn. It's spreading in their yard and do not want it in mine. Thanks


----------



## Ahab1997

Looks like standard St Augustine to me. Can you see runners above ground?


----------



## cwrx82

Ahab1997 said:


> Looks like standard St Augustine to me. Can you see runners above ground?


Can't see any runners. I've tried pulling some of it and it seems to not be on runners and will always break at ground level, so not getting any roots with it.


----------



## cwrx82

Ahab1997 said:


> Looks like standard St Augustine to me. Can you see runners above ground?


Just pulled this. Again, snaps at ground level.


----------



## JPorter

Ok, my peoples... What is this in my new Bermuda Sod and how do I destroy it? I'm in The Temecula Valley So Cal area for climate reference.


----------



## Spammage

cwrx82 said:


> Does anybody recognize the broad bladed growth? It's beginning to creep into my Bermuda from my neighbors Bermuda lawn. It's spreading in their yard and do not want it in mine. Thanks


That's a zoysia japonica.


----------



## cwrx82

@Spammage 
Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Wilbursan

I posted this once before and it was believed to be dichondra. I had bigger problems at the time but now it's got my attention again. I'm not completely convinced that's what it is because I've sprayed it twice with 2,4D and at least once (maybe twice) with Dismiss. The last time was just last week and I used both. It shows a little damage but it did that last time too and didn't die. So here are some better pictures. Is this for sure dichondra and do I just need to spray it 2-3 times? My last spraying was several weeks after the first.

For the record, this area is not wet and shaded. It's shaded some of the day but it was clearly in the sun when I took the pictures and the grass dying around it is because it's Fescue and it has been hot and dry here in Alabama all summer long. I point that out because supposedly it likes wet, shaded areas.


----------



## Movingshrub

Wilbursan said:


> I posted this once before and it was believed to be dichondra. I had bigger problems at the time but now it's got my attention again. I'm not completely convinced that's what it is because I've sprayed it twice with 2,4D and at least once (maybe twice) with Dismiss. The last time was just last week and I used both. It shows a little damage but it did that last time too and didn't die. So here are some better pictures. Is this for sure dichondra and do I just need to spray it 2-3 times? My last spraying was several weeks after the first.
> 
> For the record, this area is not wet and shaded. It's shaded some of the day but it was clearly in the sun when I took the pictures and the grass dying around it is because it's Fescue and it has been hot and dry here in Alabama all summer long. I point that out because supposedly it likes wet, shaded areas.


Wild violet I think


----------



## Wilbursan

Movingshrub said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this once before and it was believed to be dichondra. I had bigger problems at the time but now it's got my attention again. I'm not completely convinced that's what it is because I've sprayed it twice with 2,4D and at least once (maybe twice) with Dismiss. The last time was just last week and I used both. It shows a little damage but it did that last time too and didn't die. So here are some better pictures. Is this for sure dichondra and do I just need to spray it 2-3 times? My last spraying was several weeks after the first.
> 
> For the record, this area is not wet and shaded. It's shaded some of the day but it was clearly in the sun when I took the pictures and the grass dying around it is because it's Fescue and it has been hot and dry here in Alabama all summer long. I point that out because supposedly it likes wet, shaded areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild violet I think
Click to expand...

I think you're right. I just loaded a plant identifier app on my cell phone and for the 15 seconds it was working it identified it as one of 2 types of violet. So what kills it? Supposedly Dismiss will kill it but it hasn't done anything so far. I have some Drive XLR8 if quinclorac will do the job.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Wilbursan try this tool
http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/default.aspx


----------



## high leverage

Wilbursan said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this once before and it was believed to be dichondra. I had bigger problems at the time but now it's got my attention again. I'm not completely convinced that's what it is because I've sprayed it twice with 2,4D and at least once (maybe twice) with Dismiss. The last time was just last week and I used both. It shows a little damage but it did that last time too and didn't die. So here are some better pictures. Is this for sure dichondra and do I just need to spray it 2-3 times? My last spraying was several weeks after the first.
> 
> For the record, this area is not wet and shaded. It's shaded some of the day but it was clearly in the sun when I took the pictures and the grass dying around it is because it's Fescue and it has been hot and dry here in Alabama all summer long. I point that out because supposedly it likes wet, shaded areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild violet I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're right. I just loaded a plant identifier app on my cell phone and for the 15 seconds it was working it identified it as one of 2 types of violet. So what kills it? Supposedly Dismiss will kill it but it hasn't done anything so far. I have some Drive XLR8 if quinclorac will do the job.
Click to expand...

Your profile says you have fescue. Therefore the best option is Triclopyr. 2-3 apps spaced 10 days apart.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

JPorter said:


> Ok, my peoples... What is this in my new Bermuda Sod and how do I destroy it? I'm in The Temecula Valley So Cal area for climate reference.


Looks like sedge to me. It grows quickly and way higher than the rest of the grass. Does to come up easily in little individual plants or is it connected? If it's sedge you'll supposedly make it worse by pulling it. Sedgehammer works. Can you take a picture of one of the weeds pulled out?


----------



## Texasrain 1

Can someone tell me for sure what this is...Far left?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Texasrain 1 said:


> Can someone tell me for sure what this is...Far left?


Looks just like my St Augustine to me


----------



## Wilbursan

Thanks. I'll give it a shot.



high leverage said:


> Your profile says you have fescue. Therefore the best option is Triclopyr. 2-3 apps spaced 10 days apart.


----------



## Cjames1603

So the image has browned the Virginia buttonweed very well. The directions say that it may take another application in 6 weeks. Not sure if I will have enough time before the cold to do that application, but it's nice to know image does what it says. This was mature buttonweed also.


----------



## Texasrain 1

CenlaLowell said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me for sure what this is...Far left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like my St Augustine to me
Click to expand...

I knew most were at augustine.....but the one on the left looks different. 🤔


----------



## lambert

It all looks like St. Augustine to me. Can you circle/zoom the part you are concerned about?


----------



## Texasrain 1

lambert said:


> It all looks like St. Augustine to me. Can you circle/zoom the part you are concerned about?


 I've got so many different weeds. I'm pretty sure I have Dallisgrass, purple nutsedge, crabgrass, goosegrass, and I'm not sure what else. 
I was thinking some of the stuff that looks like st augustine....but sorta doesn't....might be linked to the Dallisgrass.....since I think it makes rhizomes....and I find a lot of rhizomes (I think).


----------



## Texasrain 1

lambert said:


> It all looks like St. Augustine to me. Can you circle/zoom the part you are concerned about?




Both these St augustine?


----------



## Texasrain 1

Is this goose grass?


----------



## Spammage

Texasrain 1 said:


> Is this goose grass?


Looks like it to me -- and I don't think you have any dallisgrass, unless you have pictures you didn't post.


----------



## Texasrain 1

What is this?


----------



## Texasrain 1

Spammage said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this goose grass?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it to me -- and I don't think you have any dallisgrass, unless you have pictures you didn't post.
Click to expand...

I posted one pic that I thought might be the Dallisgrass "clump".....with a short runner like think coming out from it. I didn't post any pics of the crabgrass or sedge.....cause I think I know what they are. 
Thanks so much to all for helping.


----------



## lambert

Spammage said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this goose grass?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it to me -- and I don't think you have any dallisgrass, unless you have pictures you didn't post.
Click to expand...

I agree, that looks like goosegrass.


----------



## lambert

Texasrain 1 said:


> What is this?


Looks like torpedo grass.


----------



## lambert

All of these grassy weeds will be pretty easy to identify if you can see mature seed heads.


----------



## Texasrain 1

Finally....I've made a connection between the rhizomes? I've been digging up and something other than st augustine. Have to find out what this is.


----------



## Texasrain 1

lambert said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like torpedo grass.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll look it up again.


----------



## Jacob_S

Texasrain 1 said:


> Finally....I've made a connection between the rhizomes? I've been digging up and something other than st augustine. Have to find out what this is.


That looks like dreaded Dallisgrass seed head to me.


----------



## lambert

Texasrain 1 said:


> What is this?


That seedhead looks like Orchardgrass.


----------



## Texasrain 1

Jacob_S said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally....I've made a connection between the rhizomes? I've been digging up and something other than st augustine. Have to find out what this is.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like dreaded Dallisgrass seed head to me.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking....Could spreading Dallisgrass possibly be confused with st augustine by someone clueless like me?


----------



## Spammage

Texasrain 1 said:


> Finally....I've made a connection between the rhizomes? I've been digging up and something other than st augustine. Have to find out what this is.


That is dallisgrass. The seed head is a dead giveaway.

edit - doh! Jacob already got it, the extra page got me.


----------



## Jacob_S

@Texasrain 1 in my opinion yes, when dallis is young I personally think it looks very similar to St Aug, I actually thought that's what I had in my back yard till it started making those god awful seeds. I had great success using celsius at the high rate with NIS two apps about a month apart in ridding my lawn of dallisgrass.


----------



## Texasrain 1

Jacob_S said:


> @Texasrain 1 in my opinion yes, when dallis is young I personally think it looks very similar to St Aug, I actually thought that's what I had in my back yard till it started making those god awful seeds. I had great success using celsius at the high rate with NIS two apps about a month apart in ridding my lawn of dallisgrass.


https://i.postimg.cc/9fWs742H/IMG_5054.jpg[/[USER=3088]@Texasrain 1[/USER]

Did it look something like this? I believe the clump is Dallisgrass and the little piece connected a rhizome? Then those others look like the same thing...maybe?


----------



## Texasrain 1

lambert said:


> Texasrain 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> That seedhead looks like Orchardgrass.
Click to expand...

Hmmm... I believe I bought some orchardgrass for the rabbit I found a while back.


----------



## Jacob_S

Yep, mine was more mature though the rhizomes were way thicker.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Rpatterson Not sure if you got a response or not, but that definitely is armyworm damage. If you look closely, you'll see a ragged edge on several of the blades of grass where the worm has been snacking on your lawn. The same thing happened in the front and back yard at my house, and this was the first time I've had to deal with it. Hope you got your problem addressed.


----------



## Texasrain 1

Jacob_S said:


> Yep, mine was more mature though the rhizomes were way thicker.


So you believe that all those are part of the Dallisgrass?


----------



## Jacob_S

I'm certainly not an expert but just making a solid guess.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

My very weak lawn is quickly losing a battle w this clever lookin thing. Any idea what it is and how to kill? Thanks!


----------



## lambert

Texas_Bermuda said:


> My very weak lawn is quickly losing a battle w this clever lookin thing. Any idea what it is and how to kill? Thanks!


Spurge.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

lambert said:


> Texas_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My very weak lawn is quickly losing a battle w this clever lookin thing. Any idea what it is and how to kill? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurge.
Click to expand...

Yes! You're good. Thanks lambert.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.

What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

CenlaLowell said:


> Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.
> 
> What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇


Signalgrass.


----------



## CenlaLowell

viva_oldtrafford said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.
> 
> What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signalgrass.
Click to expand...

Off hand what can I use to kill this in St Augustine? Thanks


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

CenlaLowell said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.
> 
> What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signalgrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off hand what can I use to kill this in St Augustine? Thanks
Click to expand...

To be honest, I'm not aware of any (that work effectively). Just last month, a product hit the market called Manuscript. It was labeled only for FL golf courses and sod farms....however, that label was just pulled and the product isn't available for shipment until early /mid Oct. With that said, Signalgrass is a weed that is extremely tough to kill (Manuscript worked flawlessly @ 2 applications). I have bermuda and I was using Celsius + Quinclorac to try and ding it, but it never really managed to go away.


----------



## Rpatterson

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Rpatterson Not sure if you got a response or not, but that definitely is armyworm damage. If you look closely, you'll see a ragged edge on several of the blades of grass where the worm has been snacking on your lawn. The same thing happened in the front and back yard at my house, and this was the first time I've had to deal with it. Hope you got your problem addressed.


I got sevin and I've seen several dead armyworms. We had a ton of rain (5+ inches) the weekend after I put it down and it probably washed many of them away before I could see how many it actually killed.


----------



## SCGrassMan

So this is in a historic cemetery. It's a palmetto tree. For various obvious reasons I can't dig it out, but it needs to go.

Is there something I can do to kill it? Like drill a hole and inject something in there etc?

I have a pesticide license so I can get whatever chemicals.


----------



## high leverage

SCGrassMan said:


> So this is in a historic cemetery. It's a palmetto tree. For various obvious reasons I can't dig it out, but it needs to go.
> 
> Is there something I can do to kill it? Like drill a hole and inject something in there etc?
> 
> I have a pesticide license so I can get whatever chemicals.


Triclopyr should work. Basal bark applications generally work when trunk diameter is less than 4 inches. Otherwise cut the tree and paint it directly on the fresh cut trunk.


----------



## SCGrassMan

high leverage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is in a historic cemetery. It's a palmetto tree. For various obvious reasons I can't dig it out, but it needs to go.
> 
> Is there something I can do to kill it? Like drill a hole and inject something in there etc?
> 
> I have a pesticide license so I can get whatever chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> Triclopyr should work. Basal bark applications generally work when trunk diameter is less than 4 inches. Otherwise cut the tree and paint it directly on the fresh cut trunk.
Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Mondeh6

Any guess what this could be, I am working on pre-em now to plant next spring. How can I get rid of this. I know its not crabgrass.


----------



## Texasrain 1

Jacob_S said:


> I'm certainly not an expert but just making a solid guess.


Thanks so much for your opinion. I've been trying to figure this out forever.


----------



## friscolawner

Hi, I would like to say Hello to all folks. 
I have never interested in grass or garden but slowly getting in. 
Seeded back yard with Bermuda but not got well result. Trying to make it better and hopefully that may possible next year.

First off all I would like to ask, what can I do for Bermudagrass weed, in Bermuda lawn. ?

I checked pictures etc..thinking it is Bermudagrass, also will share picture from couple different places. Some of them might be different, even thought I thought same.

Thanks


----------



## RayFinkle

Hey everyone,

I've got something growing in my yard... other than St. Augustine. What is it and how do I appropriately kill it?


----------



## Spammage

@RayFinkle looks like crabgrass. A good and well timed pre-emergent application is the best solution going forward. Celsius can be effective post-emergent (may take multiple apps), and is moderately safe for St Augustine grass. Frost will kill it, but I don't know if you ever get that cold.


----------



## RayFinkle

Spammage said:


> @RayFinkle looks like crabgrass. A good and well timed pre-emergent application is the best solution going forward. Celsius can be effective post-emergent (may take multiple apps), and is moderately safe for St Augustine grass. Frost will kill it, but I don't know if you ever get that cold.


Thanks, Spammage. Nah, I'm in South Florida. Coldest it'll get here is high 40s for about 3 days.

I put down Prodiamine in the spring hoping to prevent this. I thought it may be torpedo or signal grass because it's very spongy.

I'll get some Celsius.


----------



## Rpatterson

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Rpatterson Not sure if you got a response or not, but that definitely is armyworm damage. If you look closely, you'll see a ragged edge on several of the blades of grass where the worm has been snacking on your lawn. The same thing happened in the front and back yard at my house, and this was the first time I've had to deal with it. Hope you got your problem addressed.


After an application of Seven I did the soap test to check I didn't leave any behind. Glad to report no more armyworms. I did see about 20 tiny earthworms though... anything to be worried about?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Rpatterson said:


> I did see about 20 tiny earthworms though... anything to be worried about?


Earthworms are good news. They're a sign of a good soil, and help make it better. They eat up thatch, work nutrients down into the soil, and essentially provide free in-place tilling / aeration.


----------



## friscolawner

these are Bermuda grass? new seeded with bermuda 6 months ago and some portion in back yard as well as front yard have these. Bermuda grass can be seen in Bermuda lawn? and what chemical can be used ?


----------



## FlaDave

friscolawner said:


> these are Bermuda grass? new seeded with bermuda 6 months ago and some portion in back yard as well as front yard have these. Bermuda grass can be seen in Bermuda lawn? and what chemical can be used ?


I'm not sure what you are asking? I'm guessing you are questioning the bermuda stolons or runners. If so then those are a part of the bermuda grass and you don't want to kill them. That's part of how the grass spreads to fill in.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

RayFinkle said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've got something growing in my yard... other than St. Augustine. What is it and how do I appropriately kill it?


Tropical signalgrass. 100%. Very difficult to get rid of.


----------



## RayFinkle

viva_oldtrafford said:


> RayFinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've got something growing in my yard... other than St. Augustine. What is it and how do I appropriately kill it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical signalgrass. 100%. Very difficult to get rid of.
Click to expand...

I really thought it was signal grass!!!! But I deferred to more experienced minds. How on earth do I get rid of signal grass?


----------



## RayFinkle

Apparently Celsius lol. Celsius really does do it all!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

RayFinkle said:


> Apparently Celsius lol. Celsius really does do it all!


I've never had any luck removing it with Celsius. I used a new product a few months ago that had fantastic control. However, it lost the provisional label it was under and the product hasn't been re-labeled just yet - it's only for FL golf courses and sod farms. I'd pull it by hand, or use a brush to coat the leafblades with roundup.


----------



## ctrav

I have these...









They are only on the bad part of my front lawn and only pops up around this time of year...
I have used Celsius on it with no luck so I put some "Cornerstone Plus" (41 % Glyphosate) on it today. It was a light coat and all I had so lets just see what happens????

I did apply pre-emergent last month and will do so again in the spring. This is the first year doing so and that should also help going forward.


----------



## Spammage

@ctrav the first is purple Nutsedge. The glyphosate likely will make it sick, but not kill it. A sedge herbicide will be needed (probably next season) such as Certainty, Sedgehammer, etc. The second is lespedeza, and I haven't tried glyphosate on it, but would guess that will kill it.


----------



## ctrav

Spammage said:


> @ctrav the first is purple Nutsedge. The glyphosate likely will make it sick, but not kill it. A sedge herbicide will be needed (probably next season) such as Certainty, Sedgehammer, etc. The second is lespedeza, and I haven't tried glyphosate on it, but would guess that will kill it.


Thanks for the feedback...looking forward to not giving the nutsedge next year


----------



## BenC

I thought that was lespedeza. It's not as stemmy as what we get in ga. Atrazine is good on it once your Bermuda goes to bed for the year


----------



## high leverage

BenC said:


> I thought that was lespedeza. It's not as stemmy as what we get in ga. Atrazine is good on it once your Bermuda goes to bed for the year


Atrazine is effective. However it's a restricted use product. You'll need an applicators license to purchase it.


----------



## Greendoc

high leverage said:


> BenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was lespedeza. It's not as stemmy as what we get in ga. Atrazine is good on it once your Bermuda goes to bed for the year
> 
> 
> 
> Atrazine is effective. However it's a restricted use product. You'll need an applicators license to purchase it.
Click to expand...

Not if a consumer is buying it for his own lawn as a 4% concentrate. If a commercial applicator is buying the 4 lb per gallon liquid or 90% DF is most certainly is restricted.


----------



## BenC

Good point, last time I put it out two weeks ago was on a sod farm, no need to worry about low concentration stuff there.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ok new one, what is this?






I think it's dallisgrass, chime in


----------



## Killmeh

Weed with small purple and white flowers?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Killmeh said:


> Weed with small purple and white flowers?


that's virgina buttonweed. it's a serious problem that requires multiple years of treatment, and the chemicals that treat it are generally pretty tough on St. Augustine. I would start to work on it immediately, not joking in the slightest. It spreads like wildfire and I have yet to kill it in 3 years.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> Ok new one, what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dallisgrass, chime in


looks more like an annual bluegrass

on second thought, that could be a mature purple nutsedge at this time of year

on third thought, i was looking at a different weed than you. In your picture I do see what looks like dallisgrass near the curb. The weeds near your overhead look like both bluegrass and mature nutsedge


----------



## FlaDave

Killmeh said:


> Weed with small purple and white flowers?


Purple flowers=doveweed
White flowers=buttonweed

They look very similar but I'm thinking you have 2 different weeds there.

Celsius is labeled for both at the high rate. There may be a better herbicide I'm not aware of though.


----------



## SCGrassMan

My own personal approach, which has worked well so far, is mixes.

Like:
2,4D with Triclopyr (Crossbow)
Celsius
Dismiss
Surfactant

All at middle application rate. I apply it 2-3 days after mowing, and wait 2-3 days before mowing again. Then I just keep hitting it until it goes away. I also tend to fertilize at the same time so that the grass gets nutrients and the weeds get toasted.


----------



## SCGrassMan

high leverage said:


> BenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was lespedeza. It's not as stemmy as what we get in ga. Atrazine is good on it once your Bermuda goes to bed for the year
> 
> 
> 
> Atrazine is effective. However it's a restricted use product. You'll need an applicators license to purchase it.
Click to expand...

Atrazine is what's in scotts weed and feed a lot of times. And restricted use varies by state. Just FYI.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ecks from Tex said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok new one, what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dallisgrass, chime in
> 
> 
> 
> looks more like an annual bluegrass
> 
> on second thought, that could be a mature purple nutsedge at this time of year
> 
> on third thought, i was looking at a different weed than you. In your picture I do see what looks like dallisgrass near the curb. The weeds near your overhead look like both bluegrass and mature nutsedge
Click to expand...

If it's Dallisgrass how do you all kill it without killing the lawn? Do you Paint it with Roundup using a q tips?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok new one, what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dallisgrass, chime in
> 
> 
> 
> looks more like an annual bluegrass
> 
> on second thought, that could be a mature purple nutsedge at this time of year
> 
> on third thought, i was looking at a different weed than you. In your picture I do see what looks like dallisgrass near the curb. The weeds near your overhead look like both bluegrass and mature nutsedge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's Dallisgrass how do you all kill it without killing the lawn? Do you Paint it with Roundup using a q tips?
Click to expand...

Not too difficult. Usually just requires high rates of herbicide. What post-emergent herbicides do you have on stock and have not reached yearly maximums in?

That stuff right under your feet is not dallisgrass though. I'm fairly sure of that.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ecks from Tex said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks more like an annual bluegrass
> 
> on second thought, that could be a mature purple nutsedge at this time of year
> 
> on third thought, i was looking at a different weed than you. In your picture I do see what looks like dallisgrass near the curb. The weeds near your overhead look like both bluegrass and mature nutsedge
> 
> 
> 
> If it's Dallisgrass how do you all kill it without killing the lawn? Do you Paint it with Roundup using a q tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too difficult. Usually just requires high rates of herbicide. What post-emergent herbicides do you have on stock and have not reached yearly maximums in?
> 
> That stuff right under your feet is not dallisgrass though. I'm fairly sure of that.
Click to expand...

Dismiss
CELSIUS medium rate
MSM turf
Prosedge

I look at some pictures I know it's not annual bluegrass. It looks like it could be purple nutsedge, but I'm unsure. So before I choose to use Roundup I may mix a small batch of Prosedge and Celsius with MSO.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's Dallisgrass how do you all kill it without killing the lawn? Do you Paint it with Roundup using a q tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Not too difficult. Usually just requires high rates of herbicide. What post-emergent herbicides do you have on stock and have not reached yearly maximums in?
> 
> That stuff right under your feet is not dallisgrass though. I'm fairly sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismiss
> CELSIUS medium rate
> MSM turf
> Prosedge
Click to expand...

You need high rate Celsius to kill it, so that's out. I thought Dismiss + MSM kills dallisgrass but neither label mentions it from what I saw. That may still work. Blindside is just sulfentrazone + MSM and it is rated to kill dallisgrass at high rate, so I'm not sure why MSM is not. Whatever you do, spike in some prosedge so you can kill out that nutsedge. As far as any bluegrass, that stuff is very hard to kill and it is very hard to identify in St. Augustine grass, so I wouldn't worry about it for now. Fight that fight another day.


----------



## high leverage

SCGrassMan said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was lespedeza. It's not as stemmy as what we get in ga. Atrazine is good on it once your Bermuda goes to bed for the year
> 
> 
> 
> Atrazine is effective. However it's a restricted use product. You'll need an applicators license to purchase it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atrazine is what's in scotts weed and feed a lot of times. And restricted use varies by state. Just FYI.
Click to expand...

Like I said "Atrazine" not Scott Weed and Feed is a restricted use product in all 50 states.

https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2017-10/documents/rup-report-oct2017.pdf


----------



## Spammage

CenlaLowell said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's Dallisgrass how do you all kill it without killing the lawn? Do you Paint it with Roundup using a q tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Not too difficult. Usually just requires high rates of herbicide. What post-emergent herbicides do you have on stock and have not reached yearly maximums in?
> 
> That stuff right under your feet is not dallisgrass though. I'm fairly sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismiss
> CELSIUS medium rate
> MSM turf
> Prosedge
> 
> I look at some pictures I know it's not annual bluegrass. It looks like it could be purple nutsedge, but I'm unsure. So before I choose to use Roundup I may mix a small batch of Prosedge and Celsius with MSO.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's any of the suggested weeds, but dallisgrass would be the closest. Let one of the plants go to seed to know for sure.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Spammage said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too difficult. Usually just requires high rates of herbicide. What post-emergent herbicides do you have on stock and have not reached yearly maximums in?
> 
> That stuff right under your feet is not dallisgrass though. I'm fairly sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss
> CELSIUS medium rate
> MSM turf
> Prosedge
> 
> I look at some pictures I know it's not annual bluegrass. It looks like it could be purple nutsedge, but I'm unsure. So before I choose to use Roundup I may mix a small batch of Prosedge and Celsius with MSO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's any of the suggested weeds, but dallisgrass would be the closest. Let one of the plants go to seed to know for sure.
Click to expand...

I have the same bluegrass in my st Augustine. There is a common bluegrass cultivar that grows very dark and wide blades like those in the picture. I can confirm that.

It can be identified by the method of growth since it comes from a node. And it can be distinguished from something like crabgrass because the grass blades are very rigid


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ecks from Tex said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dismiss
> CELSIUS medium rate
> MSM turf
> Prosedge
> 
> I look at some pictures I know it's not annual bluegrass. It looks like it could be purple nutsedge, but I'm unsure. So before I choose to use Roundup I may mix a small batch of Prosedge and Celsius with MSO.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's any of the suggested weeds, but dallisgrass would be the closest. Let one of the plants go to seed to know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same bluegrass in my st Augustine. There is a common bluegrass cultivar that grows very dark and wide blades like those in the picture. I can confirm that.
> 
> It can be identified by the method of growth since it comes from a node. And it can be distinguished from something like crabgrass because the grass blades are very rigid
Click to expand...

I don't know what it exactly is but I will try Celsius/Prosedge with MSO and if that doesn't work I will know it's a Dallisgrass. If anybody else got any recommendations chime in.
@Spammage


----------



## CenlaLowell

I know for sure this is dallisgrass. I got this out of a neighbor yards. ⬇⬇


Now I will take a picture and compare to what I have in my yard. This way we have a better discussion about this. I will post it tomorrow morning.
@Ecks from Tex 
@Spammage


----------



## crzipilot

So first time dealing with weeds. These guys just popped up all of a sudden. Is this sedge?


----------



## ctrav

@crzipilot I have the same thing and was told it was purple sedge...


----------



## Spammage

@crzipilot not sedge, but you may have to let a seed head develop for accurate ID.

@CenlaLowell yep, that is definitely dallisgrass from your neighbor.


----------



## Cheesetoast

What's this, guys? Sprayed it with celcius, and pissed it off.


----------



## Grassmasters

It's Spurge

https://extension.umd.edu/hgic/prostrate-spurge


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> I know for sure this is dallisgrass. I got this out of a neighbor yards. ⬇⬇
> 
> 
> Now I will take a picture and compare to what I have in my yard. This way we have a better discussion about this. I will post it tomorrow morning.
> @Ecks from Tex
> @Spammage


You have three weeds in your picture, one of which is dallisgrass. But some of the grass you think is St Augustine is actually an invasive grassy weed.


----------



## Movingshrub

crzipilot said:


> So first time dealing with weeds. These guys just popped up all of a sudden. Is this sedge?


I don't *think* so. The blade looks like a generic grassy type weed to me. Granted, there is a rib line in the middle but looking at those, I don't think sedge.


----------



## Movingshrub

CenlaLowell said:


> Ok new one, what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dallisgrass, chime in


Have you sprayed anything on those?

Any closer leaf blade photos?


----------



## Movingshrub

Mondeh6 said:


> Any guess what this could be, I am working on pre-em now to plant next spring. How can I get rid of this. I know its not crabgrass.


I can't tell very well if it's a grass or like onion/garlic. Wild onion or wild garlic would be my guess at first glance. Cut and see if the stalk/stem is round and hollow or flat and solid to ID garlic and onion, respectively.


----------



## Movingshrub

RayFinkle said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RayFinkle looks like crabgrass. A good and well timed pre-emergent application is the best solution going forward. Celsius can be effective post-emergent (may take multiple apps), and is moderately safe for St Augustine grass. Frost will kill it, but I don't know if you ever get that cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Spammage. Nah, I'm in South Florida. Coldest it'll get here is high 40s for about 3 days.
> 
> I put down Prodiamine in the spring hoping to prevent this. I thought it may be torpedo or signal grass because it's very spongy.
> 
> I'll get some Celsius.
Click to expand...

You could also do drive xl8/quinclorac.


----------



## Movingshrub

viva_oldtrafford said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.
> 
> What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signalgrass.
Click to expand...

I thought crabgrass. What was the tell for you for signalgrass? Bend at the nodes?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ecks from Tex said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know for sure this is dallisgrass. I got this out of a neighbor yards. ⬇⬇
> 
> 
> Now I will take a picture and compare to what I have in my yard. This way we have a better discussion about this. I will post it tomorrow morning.
> @Ecks from Tex
> @Spammage
> 
> 
> 
> You have three weeds in your picture, one of which is dallisgrass. But some of the grass you think is St Augustine is actually an invasive grassy weed.
Click to expand...

Three weeds? Ok, that's very possible I will just keep spraying untill I get rid of this stuff. I was just wondering if I needed to paint with glyphosate.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Movingshrub said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok new one, what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dallisgrass, chime in
> 
> 
> 
> Have you sprayed anything on those?
> 
> Any closer leaf blade photos?
Click to expand...

Haven't sprayed anything yet. I was trying to figure out if I needed to paint with glyphosate or just use a selective herbcide.

I will get some closer pics in the morning.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know for sure this is dallisgrass. I got this out of a neighbor yards. ⬇⬇
> 
> 
> Now I will take a picture and compare to what I have in my yard. This way we have a better discussion about this. I will post it tomorrow morning.
> @Ecks from Tex
> @Spammage
> 
> 
> 
> You have three weeds in your picture, one of which is dallisgrass. But some of the grass you think is St Augustine is actually an invasive grassy weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three weeds? Ok, that's very possible I will just keep spraying untill I get rid of this stuff. I was just wondering if I needed to paint with glyphosate.
Click to expand...

Don't go overkill on the spray. But yes, you and spammage are looking at one weed and I saw another. That dark green blade with a bluish tint is not st. augustine grass. it's likely blue grass. and yes, you have dallisgrass, but some of those nodes look like nutsedge as well and I think you may have a mix of everything.

I don't know why exactly, but where I have bluegrass in my SA, the lawn gets thin like that too. So that could be an explanation for some correlating problems in that area as well


----------



## Cheesetoast

What's this one, and what kills it?


----------



## Movingshrub

Cheesetoast said:


> What's this one, and what kills it?


Spurge


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Cheesetoast said:


> What's this one, and what kills it?


it's on concrete....why not just burn it and then apply roundup max to the ashes for multi-month control?


----------



## Mondeh6

Movingshrub said:


> Mondeh6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess what this could be, I am working on pre-em now to plant next spring. How can I get rid of this. I know its not crabgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell very well if it's a grass or like onion/garlic. Wild onion or wild garlic would be my guess at first glance. Cut and see if the stalk/stem is round and hollow or flat and solid to ID garlic and onion, respectively.
Click to expand...

I've seen it in other places on the lawn. My plan is to kill of the lawn to reseed in the spring. I fear it might come back.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ecks from Tex said:


> Cheesetoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this one, and what kills it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's on concrete....why not just burn it and then apply roundup max to the ashes for multi-month control?
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that approach.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Movingshrub said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? I'm trying to stop blanket spraying a expensive herbcides like dismiss over my yard if a cheap product can kill the weeds.
> 
> What is this⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signalgrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought crabgrass. What was the tell for you for signalgrass? Bend at the nodes?
Click to expand...

From the pictures and information I found on the internet it is Definitely signal grass and let me tell you there is almost no product that kills this without harming the lawn. All I found was Celsius and even that didn't get it all. Now I'm at max rate and I can't spray that anymore this year. :|


----------



## 440mag

What a nightmare; I wasn't aware of the economic havoc signalgrass wreaks on farmers,, let alone turf managers: https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/weeds/signalgrass-weed-control.htm

Since products containing active ingredient nicosulfuron are labeled only for maize crops is there any chance a heavy (and constant) pre-emergent barrier starting ASAP, combined with post-emergent once you are able to resume, may provide you with a one-two punch, to at least hold this nightmare stuff, at bay? (I realize in your zone it may not even get cold enough for this weed to go truly dormant which only complicates matters ...)

Holding good thoughts for you and strong wishes for success, this'd be my worst nightmare also as, a full reno is out if the question due to the steep slopes my yard is on. And I see from just the size of your lawn "scorch and start over" isn't a very viable option for you, either.


----------



## Ahab1997

This has popped up in a lawn I'm helping a friend with. No seed heads yet, and it is some sort of grassy weed, but I can't place it. I just want to see if this is something we'll need to address during winter dormancy, or if winter will kill it off. The base turf is bermuda (or at least it will be, once we fight back everything else).


----------



## Spammage

@Ahab1997 strong center vein has me thinking maybe johnsongrass. If so, that vein will turn white as the plant matures. Celsius will kill it if it's johnsongrass.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

CenlaLowell said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signalgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought crabgrass. What was the tell for you for signalgrass? Bend at the nodes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the pictures and information I found on the internet it is Definitely signal grass and let me tell you there is almost no product that kills this without harming the lawn. All I found was Celsius and even that didn't get it all. Now I'm at max rate and I can't spray that anymore this year. :|
Click to expand...

Not sure if I wrote about this product earlier, but here it is. Manuscript is a brand new product that cleared labeling for many states (maybe all - just within the last 1-2 weeks) and includes use in lawns. Florida was the first state to get it - sod farms and golf courses only at first. I was able to get my hands on 1 case (Syngenta produced 600 @ first) and was able to try it. It absolutely smokes signalgrass - 2 apps and it's done. It does not injure bermuda. This will handle your signallgrass issues. It comes with its own adjuvant to mix.

http://www.greencastonline.com/labels/manuscript


----------



## TremendousSlouch

Weed that has popped up as we've transitioned to fall here in NW AR. Base turf is Bermuda. Would love to clear it out.

(Please note that is my neighbor's lawn in the top part of picture, not mine. Mine ends at the slope going up to his driveway.)


----------



## CenlaLowell

viva_oldtrafford said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought crabgrass. What was the tell for you for signalgrass? Bend at the nodes?
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures and information I found on the internet it is Definitely signal grass and let me tell you there is almost no product that kills this without harming the lawn. All I found was Celsius and even that didn't get it all. Now I'm at max rate and I can't spray that anymore this year. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I wrote about this product earlier, but here it is. Manuscript is a brand new product that cleared labeling for many states (maybe all - just within the last 1-2 weeks) and includes use in lawns. Florida was the first state to get it - sod farms and golf courses only at first. I was able to get my hands on 1 case (Syngenta produced 600 @ first) and was able to try it. It absolutely smokes signalgrass - 2 apps and it's done. It does not injure bermuda. This will handle your signallgrass issues. It comes with its own adjuvant to mix.
> 
> http://www.greencastonline.com/labels/manuscript
Click to expand...

I cannot find a price for this herbcide anywhere . Do you know the price of those stuff? You were definitely right I ended up using the yearly max of Celsius and I still have plenty of signal grass left.


----------



## Ahab1997

@TremendousSlouch That's Nutsedge. Sedgehammer or Dismiss are two good weapons.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

CenlaLowell said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures and information I found on the internet it is Definitely signal grass and let me tell you there is almost no product that kills this without harming the lawn. All I found was Celsius and even that didn't get it all. Now I'm at max rate and I can't spray that anymore this year. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I wrote about this product earlier, but here it is. Manuscript is a brand new product that cleared labeling for many states (maybe all - just within the last 1-2 weeks) and includes use in lawns. Florida was the first state to get it - sod farms and golf courses only at first. I was able to get my hands on 1 case (Syngenta produced 600 @ first) and was able to try it. It absolutely smokes signalgrass - 2 apps and it's done. It does not injure bermuda. This will handle your signallgrass issues. It comes with its own adjuvant to mix.
> 
> http://www.greencastonline.com/labels/manuscript
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot find a price for this herbcide anywhere . Do you know the price of those stuff? You were definitely right I ended up using the yearly max of Celsius and I still have plenty of signal grass left.
Click to expand...

It literally cleared labeling within the last two weeks, so it may take some time for it to get to the larger market. Our price is $505 a case (2.5 g + the adigor adjuvant). Not sure what the new label has is terms of rates (it was a cluster there for a while and we're under a different label in FL), but we're mixing 24oz for 25 gallons + 16 oz of adigor. This stuff is phenomenal and word of mouth will soon show.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

TremendousSlouch said:


> Weed that has popped up as we've transitioned to fall here in NW AR. Base turf is Bermuda. Would love to clear it out.
> 
> (Please note that is my neighbor's lawn in the top part of picture, not mine. Mine ends at the slope going up to his driveway.)


That looks to me like nutsedge.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------



## CenlaLowell

Winter has came and in my yard I've had some weeds break thru. If only got two weeds and I'm wondering what's their name.









Thanks in advance


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@CenlaLowell Might be wild garlic and curly dock.


----------



## N LA Hacker

That would be my guess, too. Those are some of the more common winter weeds around here.


----------



## XLT_66

Here in Austin, TX. I did a late level project trying to rehab the damage from an irrigation install in late August.

It seems that these weeds are most prevalent where those trenches were dug and/or where sand was put down.

Thoughts?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Looks like rye to me.


----------



## XLT_66

N LA Hacker said:


> Looks like rye to me.


Hmmm. I wouldn't put it past the builder to have thrown out some sort of rye seed last winter, though I would have expected it over where the septic fields are rather than the front yard.

Is there a way to kill this without harming the dormant bermuda?


----------



## N LA Hacker

XLT_66 said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rye to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I wouldn't put it past the builder to have thrown out some sort of rye seed last winter, though I would have expected it over where the septic fields are rather than the front yard.
> 
> Is there a way to kill this without harming the dormant bermuda?
Click to expand...

Sure. Throw whatever you want on it. You can't hurt Bermuda if it's fully dormant.


----------



## Spammage

XLT_66 said:


> Here in Austin, TX. I did a late level project trying to rehab the damage from an irrigation install in late August.
> 
> It seems that these weeds are most prevalent where those trenches were dug and/or where sand was put down.
> 
> Thoughts?


Those strong mid-veins makes me think johnsongrass. If so, the veins will turn white as the plant matures. Celsius does a number on johnsongrass with heat, but may not be great with cool weather. I would still be careful with your "dormant" bermuda though. Our bermuda in DFW isn't fully dormant yet, so yours likely isn't either.


----------



## southpaw748

Can anyone help me to determine how to kill this weed in my Zoysia and Centipede? Thanks


----------



## 440mag

Deleted.

- see Greendoc's ID, below

Here is Main Page for WEED ALERT, SEARCH BY REGION: https://www.weedalert.com/search-by-region-results.php?region=4


----------



## Greendoc

Bittercress. Treat it like most common broadleaves. Isoxaben is the best pre for it.


----------



## XLT_66

Spammage said:


> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Austin, TX. I did a late level project trying to rehab the damage from an irrigation install in late August.
> 
> It seems that these weeds are most prevalent where those trenches were dug and/or where sand was put down.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those strong mid-veins makes me think johnsongrass. If so, the veins will turn white as the plant matures. Celsius does a number on johnsongrass with heat, but may not be great with cool weather. I would still be careful with your "dormant" bermuda though. Our bermuda in DFW isn't fully dormant yet, so yours likely isn't either.
Click to expand...

Yeah, only maybe half dormant down here. I applied Celsius today with this warmer weather so we will see what happens. Any other options I could apply to take care of it if it's rye?


----------



## high leverage

XLT_66 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Austin, TX. I did a late level project trying to rehab the damage from an irrigation install in late August.
> 
> It seems that these weeds are most prevalent where those trenches were dug and/or where sand was put down.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those strong mid-veins makes me think johnsongrass. If so, the veins will turn white as the plant matures. Celsius does a number on johnsongrass with heat, but may not be great with cool weather. I would still be careful with your "dormant" bermuda though. Our bermuda in DFW isn't fully dormant yet, so yours likely isn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, only maybe half dormant down here. I applied Celsius today with this warmer weather so we will see what happens. Any other options I could apply to take care of it if it's rye?
Click to expand...

It looks like Italian Rye (annual rye)to me. I wouldn't expect Johnson to be that small this time of year maybe in the spring but not fall. Monument, Katana, Revolver, Tribute Total, Certainty.

The popular Dinitroanilines pre-emergents seem to struggle with this weed as well as Poa. You'll need to add a Triazine to your mix or step up to Indaziflam.


----------



## klargo

Hey everyone, first post here. I just a half pallet of new St. Augustine put down yesterday to cover a bunch of dead spots and yanked a bunch of this weed from a few pieces of sod. Is this Dallisgrass? If so, should I just remove the 4-5 affected pieces and replace before it roots?

I've seen a couple of these individual weeds from time to time in a certain established area of the backyard, but they are easy to remove when it's just one or two at a time.


----------



## FlaDave

@klargo That looks like very mature goosegrass to me.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

FlaDave said:


> @klargo That looks like very mature goosegrass to me.


This.


----------



## high leverage

klargo said:


> Hey everyone, first post here. I just a half pallet of new St. Augustine put down yesterday to cover a bunch of dead spots and yanked a bunch of this weed from a few pieces of sod. Is this Dallisgrass? If so, should I just remove the 4-5 affected pieces and replace before it roots?
> 
> I've seen a couple of these individual weeds from time to time in a certain established area of the backyard, but they are easy to remove when it's just one or two at a time.


I would never accept sod that is infected with that many weeds. Especially goose grass. Maybe I'm picky and/or lucky. They set you up for an infestation next season. Find a different supplier/ farmer.

Please post your supplier so other members can avoid this in the future.


----------



## klargo

Thank you! Oh yeah looking at pictures of goosegrass seedhead now - that's definitely it.

The sod looks great otherwise...thick, great color. I believe only a few pieces were infected. I'll examine more closely tomorrow. Had it done by a hired lawn helper, so I'll figure out the source next time I see him.

Since it was only laid Thursday (12/6/18) afternoon, does it make sense to pull those pieces up and dispose? No reason to let it spread I guess.

The lawn was previously damaged severely by drought and got overrun by purple nutsedge. That's one heck of a weed. Getting rid of it was a fun project. Ended up killing a lot of grass with some heavy handed applications of Certainty, but it worked well.


----------



## FlaDave

klargo said:


> Thank you! Oh yeah looking at pictures of goosegrass seedhead now - that's definitely it.
> 
> The sod looks great otherwise...thick, great color. I believe only a few pieces were infected. I'll examine more closely tomorrow. Had it done by a hired lawn helper, so I'll figure out the source next time I see him.
> 
> Since it was only laid Thursday (12/6/18) afternoon, does it make sense to pull those pieces up and dispose? No reason to let it spread I guess.
> 
> The lawn was previously damaged severely by drought and got overrun by purple nutsedge. That's one heck of a weed. Getting rid of it was a fun project. Ended up killing a lot of grass with some heavy handed applications of Certainty, but it worked well.


In your position it would probably make more sense to replace the sod. I'm using pennant magnum as a pre-m due to an infestation of goosegrass and its not cheap. The constant hand pulling or painting the weed with glyphosate will get old eventually. If it came with your sod in a few pieces I would assume there are seeds in the rest just waiting for the right conditions to sprout.


----------



## Austinite

Please help me identify this weed. Looks kinda like mini parsley. Also if you know what to use to get rid of it that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## 440mag

See 'greensoc's' below 
(I had thoughhhhhhht it seemed to fit the description of Parsley Piert: https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-region.php?WEED_ID=86

"_Parsley-piert is a low-growing winter annual. The fan shaped hairy leaves alternate on the stems. The leaves contain three lobes and each lobe is subdivided again into 3 to 4 lobes_."


----------



## Austinite

440mag said:


> Henbit?


Hmmm. When I google henbit it doesnt seem to resemble what I have. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 440mag

Yeah, I was wrong - I edited my initial ASSumption. The link I edited my initial post withnalsomoffers some suggested herbicides. If that ain't it then, it will not be long before another, more experienced member will "nail it" for you (us! &#128518;


----------



## Greendoc

Wild carrot. Quick, call Bugs Bunny over. He'll handle it. Seriously. Most broadleaf herbicides kill it.


----------



## 440mag

Ha-ha, you even have the ("What's up") 'doc' in your moniker !!!


----------



## Austinite

440mag said:


> See 'greensoc's' below
> (I had thoughhhhhhht it seemed to fit the description of Parsley Piert: https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-region.php?WEED_ID=86
> 
> "_Parsley-piert is a low-growing winter annual. The fan shaped hairy leaves alternate on the stems. The leaves contain three lobes and each lobe is subdivided again into 3 to 4 lobes_."


Think you hit the nail on the head there. Thanks! Looks like I have plenty of options to get rid of it.


----------



## gkaneko

OK, how do I kill centipede grass growing in zoysia? It's killing me. I used to use TRIMEC but I think it was pulled off the market or something. TRIMEC was the best!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

gkaneko said:


> OK, how do I kill centipede grass growing in zoysia? It's killing me. I used to use TRIMEC but I think it was pulled off the market or something. TRIMEC was the best!


Trimec is a brand and they sell many different products. Do you have a pic of the bottle or know what the ai is?

Have you done a soil test? Is your ph low? You could try msma...


----------



## gkaneko

I do not have the bottle anymore. When I tried the newer version of gordon's trimec it didn't kill the centipede grass like before.

Whoa msma is expensive!


----------



## DeliveryMan

Hey everyone -- lets play a game..

Lets play, "What is this and how do I kill it"

My front yard looks really good and I can stay on top of it with regular pass of hand weeding.. But the back yard (about 1500 sq feet is covered in this stuff..

As far as I know I can spray damn near anything on dormant bermuda without hurting it too much (but will obviously take the precautions to not put something on there that will ruin the yard competely)..

I would just like to fix the back yard a bit to match the front -- which I think is awesome looking..


----------



## Austinite

I'm no weed expert, but looking at the resource linked below....

The first one looks like Common Chickweed. The second one looks like either Paleseed Plantain or Broadleaf Plantain

Here is a link you may find useful: https://www.weedalert.com/search-by-region-results.php?region=4

As for killing them, you can find selective weed killers or just use broadleaf killer. the link above will recommend herbicides for you.


----------



## joeker

If anyone could help me identify these weeds in my bermuda? I've tried the Ortho crabgrass control with 2,4-D, quinclorac, and dicamba to no avail. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## high leverage

joeker said:


> If anyone could help me identify these weeds in my bermuda? I've tried the Ortho crabgrass control with 2,4-D, quinclorac, and dicamba to no avail. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


Top looks like a type of prickly lettuce
no sure on the middle one
Bottom looks like a type of cudweed

Ortho crabgrass product probably didn't have enough active ingredient being it's designed more towards crabgrass. But your normal 3-way products should work. Might take two apps a few weeks apart. Ester based 2,4-D three-way are preferred durning cool months. I also like to spike my 3-ways with MSM for a broader spectrum.


----------



## Cory

joeker said:


> If anyone could help me identify these weeds in my bermuda? I've tried the Ortho crabgrass control with 2,4-D, quinclorac, and dicamba to no avail. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


Top looks like cats ear dandelion 
Middle looks like some kind of parsley 
Bottom looks like cudweed

But don't take my word for it haha


----------



## Cory

DeliveryMan said:


> Hey everyone -- lets play a game..
> 
> Lets play, "What is this and how do I kill it"
> 
> My front yard looks really good and I can stay on top of it with regular pass of hand weeding.. But the back yard (about 1500 sq feet is covered in this stuff..
> 
> As far as I know I can spray damn near anything on dormant bermuda without hurting it too much (but will obviously take the precautions to not put something on there that will ruin the yard competely)..
> 
> I would just like to fix the back yard a bit to match the front -- which I think is awesome looking..


Top looks like winter bittercress
Bottom looks like curly dock

Maybe

2,4-d kills most winter junk


----------



## Jono59

So fairly new to the forum and living in Charlotte NC. Wondering if y'all could help identifying this weed and what I should use to kill it. Thanks guys..


----------



## Cory

Jono59 said:


> So fairly new to the forum and living in Charlotte NC. Wondering if y'all could help identifying this weed and what I should use to kill it. Thanks guys..


Probably fescue, maybe ryegrass


----------



## TonyC

@Jono59 I'm putting my money on Poa Annua, an undesirable Bluegrass that grows well in the winter months. Watch out for the seed heads, it sprouts very quickly.

Images of Poa Annua on Google


----------



## Edd0316

Anyone know what this is? It has spread all over my back yard. I have MSM and Dismiss, will either one work to kill it without killing my Saint Augustine. I live in South Florida.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Edd0316 said:


> Anyone know what this is? It has spread all over my back yard. I have MSM and Dismiss, will either one work to kill it without killing my Saint Augustine. I live in South Florida.


Put me down for Asiatitc Dayflower


----------



## andymac7

Edd0316 said:


> Anyone know what this is? It has spread all over my back yard. I have MSM and Dismiss, will either one work to kill it without killing my Saint Augustine. I live in South Florida.


I think that's corn speedwell. Was nasty in my yard last year. Trying to prevent it this year with Dithiopyr and finish it off with Celsius.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Hello all. I live in coastal Georgia between Savannah, GA and Jacksonville, FL. I have these sporadically popping up in my centipede lawn. Any ideas? The blades are pretty thick and it has an herb type smell to it. We've had some pretty cool temps lately (some frost on the ground in the mornings) which doesn't seem to affect these guys. Any help is appreciated!

https://postimg.cc/62NQ3SX8

https://postimg.cc/9RtQqpmJ


----------



## Darrell

Greetings, guys. I have a Zoysia lawn. I missed my last Pre-E and I have these weeds. Are these Poa and chickweed?


----------



## andymac7

I think you're correct about the first one, but the second one is hairy bittercress. Both are annual. Note that Prodiamine doesn't control the latter. I use Dithiopyr to control both.


----------



## Darrell

andymac7 said:


> I think you're correct about the first one, but the second one is hairy bittercress. Both are annual. Note that Prodiamine doesn't control the latter. I use Dithiopyr to control both.


Thanks! I'll look into Dithiopyr. What post-E would you recommend now?


----------



## andymac7

Darrell said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're correct about the first one, but the second one is hairy bittercress. Both are annual. Note that Prodiamine doesn't control the latter. I use Dithiopyr to control both.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll look into Dithiopyr. What post-E would you recommend now?
Click to expand...

Celsius has great reviews, as it is a warm season selective. You have zoysia, so it should work well for you. Yes, it does seem a bit expensive, but actually cheaper in the long run as you only need to use small amounts at a time. I couldn't wait to try it out, so I did back in the fall when the temps were in the 60's and it worked well even then, although pretty slowly. But that's common for virtually all herbicides.


----------



## bigharv

Looking for help identifying this grassy weed. It's infested my St Aug in large patches. The leaves are very soft but small compared to the St. Aug and it fills in very dense. I have some MSM and Dismiss. I tried the low rate of Dismiss on it a few weeks ago and it didn't show any signs of hurting. Just spent a few hours picking out a large patch in my St Aug and I would rather find a chemical to destroy it. Thanks


----------



## crzipilot

Any guesses on these in Bermuda


----------



## Cjames1603

Ok so it's February 2. My temps in Alabama are gonna get cold again but it's gonna be in the 60, and maybe get to 70 on a day next week. Am I good to go ahead with prodiamine this weekend or is it still too early? I don't wanna miss my opportunity.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Cjames1603 said:


> Ok so it's February 2. My temps in Alabama are gonna get cold again but it's gonna be in the 60, and maybe get to 70 on a day next week. Am I good to go ahead with prodiamine this weekend or is it still too early? I don't wanna miss my opportunity.


I'm putting my prodiamine down today.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Does anybody know what this is? It's coming up in only one small section of the yard.


----------



## Cjames1603

This one is getting me this winter. What can I kill it with now???


----------



## Spammage

@Cjames1603 that is henbit. Most broadleaf herbicides will kill it (like 2,4-d), or you can use Roundup if you are sure your bermuda is dormant.


----------



## Cjames1603

Couldn't find 2-4-d. So
I tried some spectracide. We shall see.


----------



## Spammage

Cjames1603 said:


> Couldn't find 2-4-d. So
> I tried some spectracide. We shall see.


The spectricide likely contains 2,4-d. Do you still have the bottle?


----------



## Cjames1603

I do


----------



## JWAY

Edd0316 said:


> Anyone know what this is? It has spread all over my back yard. I have MSM and Dismiss, will either one work to kill it without killing my Saint Augustine. I live in South Florida.


@Edd0316 
I'm 99% that's Doveweed. Purple flowers and leaf shape/texture give it away. (Virginia Buttonweed has similar leaves but flowers are white).

Blindside, MSM Turf and Celsius are labeled for Doveweed. I will broadcast with Celsius and spot spray with MSM since MSM can kill Oak trees if you use too much around them.
Indaziflam (Specticle) is considered a good Pre-M. Simazine is also a Pre_M consideration, I'm going to use it because it's lower cost per app.

You can search Doveweed conversations on the forum. Here's a couple other links that may help.

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AG/AG39500.pdf
https://nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu/phag/2015/04/10/doveweed-a-growing-problem-in-warm-season-turfgrasses/
https://www.lsuagcenter.com/profiles/aiverson/articles/page1525878282205
https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/doveweed.472405/

Lawn Care Nut has a YouTube video on Doveweed if you're interested.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Anyone know what this is? I don't think it's PRG. It's only coming up in one little section of the yard. The blades are pretty tall and purple at the top.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Look underneath and see if its in a cluster. Could be young dallisgrass. @soonersfan4512


----------



## J_nick

N LA Hacker said:


> Look underneath and see if its in a cluster. Could be young dallisgrass. soonersfan4512


I doubt it's Dallisgrass, it should have died when the Bermuda went dormant. I normally don't see it till late spring early summer.


----------



## soonersfan4512

J_nick said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look underneath and see if its in a cluster. Could be young dallisgrass. soonersfan4512
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's Dallisgrass, it should have died when the Bermuda went dormant. I normally don't see it till late spring early summer.
Click to expand...

I am not seeing any clustered roots. I initially thought it wasn't ryegrass but I think it might be.


----------



## Jono59

Anyone help me out with this one? Thanks


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Hey all,
These guys have been popping in this week. I'm down in Charleston SC. Is this Poa Anna? If so what's the best method to kill it. I've spot sprayed a few other weeds using Bayer Advanced Southern Weed last weekend killing those but these seem to plow through. Does it just take longer to feel the affects. I already have a 1/4app of Prodiamine down. Gonna break those out over a longer period of time. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Movingshrub

@LowCountryCharleston based on the seed head I think poa


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Movingshrub said:


> @LowCountryCharleston based on the seed head I think poa


Yeah that's my thought too. I sprayed it and different weeds last week with Bayer Advanced Southern Weed with AI's of
2,4-D, dimethylamine salt - 4.73% Isoxaben - 2.63% Mecoprop-p, potassium salt - 1.10% Dicamba, potassium salt - 0.52%
Does the Poa take longer than the other weeds to die off since the others are yellow and dying and the Poa doesn't seem to be damaged yet.


----------



## high leverage

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LowCountryCharleston based on the seed head I think poa
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's my thought too. I sprayed it and different weeds last week with Bayer Advanced Southern Weed with AI's of
> 2,4-D, dimethylamine salt - 4.73% Isoxaben - 2.63% Mecoprop-p, potassium salt - 1.10% Dicamba, potassium salt - 0.52%
> Does the Poa take longer than the other weeds to die off since the others are yellow and dying and the Poa doesn't seem to be damaged yet.
Click to expand...

The product you applied does nothing to control Poa. You essentially applied three-way with Gallery. This will only target broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub

high leverage said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LowCountryCharleston based on the seed head I think poa
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's my thought too. I sprayed it and different weeds last week with Bayer Advanced Southern Weed with AI's of
> 2,4-D, dimethylamine salt - 4.73% Isoxaben - 2.63% Mecoprop-p, potassium salt - 1.10% Dicamba, potassium salt - 0.52%
> Does the Poa take longer than the other weeds to die off since the others are yellow and dying and the Poa doesn't seem to be damaged yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The product you applied does nothing to control Poa. You essentially applied three-way with Gallery. This will only target broadleaf weeds.
Click to expand...

@LowCountryCharleston

The stuff you sprayed is really for broadleaf vs grassy weeds. Like high leverage noted, it isn't going to touch the poa.

Typical three way mix
2,4-D
Mecoprop
Dicamba.

Gallery AI - Isoxaben

The upside, it may prevent broadleaf weeds from showing up wherever you sprayed.


----------



## Kballen11

This seems to be the only thing that broke through my fall pre-e. Any ideas?


----------



## Greendoc

Spurge. Only Pre for it is Isoxaben or MSM.


----------



## Kballen11

@Greendoc that's what I was thinking. These guys grow year round? Luckily, they are pretty easy to pull.


----------



## virginiabri

Hi there, Newbie with a first post. I am trying to get ready for spring and I have some unidentified weeds that I am trying to get on top of early in the season. I put my Barricade Pre-m down last week but I am not sure how and when to treat some of these weeds. I referred to the Weed ID thread and noted that one is spurge, but can't seem to track down the first few. I purchased some Celsius, but wonder if it is a little too early to spot treat with this as temps are still in the 50's-60's in Virginia. 














Any ideas or suggestions from the experts here? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## soonersfan4512

Obligatory "this belongs in the official weed ID thread".


----------



## virginiabri

Ok, sorry about that. Will move the post.


----------



## Austinite

virginiabri said:


> Ok, sorry about that. Will move the post.


No worries, the mods will move it. Meanwhile, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ware

Yep, no worries. Welcome to TLF @virginiabri! Glad you're here!


----------



## virginiabri

Thanks, Ware and Austinite! There's a ton of information here and I have been enjoying trying to enlighten myself on how to take care of my Bermuda. It only took a short amount of time to realize that I was not doing many things right at all. Looking forward to the spring and summer!


----------



## Crabbychas

I've got lots of weeds coming up. Between Hurricane Michael last fall and the early and fast warm up, it looks like my pre-e didn't work. I was reading another thread about using monument w/ NIS to kill weeds this time of year. I can get a small packet for $20. Is it worth it over using celsius/certainty with MSO or NIS?


----------



## bigmks

I'm not sure what they weeds are they are along my fence and shed. I've applied prodiamine/simazine last week. These were already emerged from the ground before.


----------



## Greendoc

The one in the far right corner of the last picture looks like Hawksbeard. The lacy looking one I call Wild Carrot. Not sure about the purple one in the first picture. I do know that this is the time of the year when I use 2,4-D or Speedzone. That should kill the weeds. If you want a pre for them, that would be Gallery or else MSM.


----------



## Killmeh

Any idea what this is?


----------



## lambert

Can someone identify this one. It was growing in a centipede lawn Thanks.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Killmeh said:


> Any idea what this is?


Carolina Geranium


----------



## Jacob_S

Ex FIL is curious what these are. I've got nothing.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Jacob_S said:


> Ex FIL is curious what these are. I've got nothing.


Annual blue-eyed grass


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

bigmks said:


> I'm not sure what they weeds are they are along my fence and shed. I've applied prodiamine/simazine last week. These were already emerged from the ground before.


1st: thistle


----------



## Jacob_S

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex FIL is curious what these are. I've got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annual blue-eyed grass
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll pass along. After posting I got to poking around and thought maybe rescuegrass


----------



## SC-Bermuda

Can anyone help ID this weed? Im in central south Carolina, mostly dormant bermuda lawn, it's some kind of grassy weed that seems to be thriving in the winter months here. I put down a blanket app of a broadleaf weed killer, but it laughed that off. I only have a couple dozen of these in the lawn and have already pulled them but id like to get a herbicide to fight it in the future. 
Thanks


----------



## bzprod

Hello everyone -- it's my first post, and I've been learning a bunch so far!

I have two issues that I'm working on in Austin, and I'd love some help with identification.

-- Austin, Tx
-- St. Augustine

*Front Yard*
In the front yard, I got hit hard with this stuff. I think it's Poa Annua, but I'd love to double check










Here it is again but in the St. Augusting:










*Backyard*
In the backyard, I have a lot of clumpy grassy weed. I feel like it's too early for Crabgrass and Dallisgrass, etc so I'd love some help.

(I don't have an in-yard picture since it's too dark outside.)










This year was odd in Austin -- could it be that the crabgrass/dallisgrass/whatever didn't die off entirely?

Cheers, thanks!


----------



## Austinite

This looks like Broadleaf Plantain to me, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Skenny

Hello everyone, I am new here, my lawn, which is slowly being taken over by a specific weed has led me to search out the wisdom of the internet. Nothing I am doing is working so I am hoping I can get some advice. I am almost ready to pave over the backyard and admit defeat but here is to hoping I just need something different.

Some background:

Location: Central Florida
Grass Type: St. Augustine
Chemicals applied so far (5,000 sqft lawn application with Scott's Broadcast spreader): 
1/26/19 - https://www.fertilome.com/product/turf-ornamental-weed-grass-stopper-35-lbs
2/17/19: St. Augustine Weed & Feed 15-0-4 - https://www.fertilome.com/product/st-augustine-weed-feed-15-0-4-32-lbs

The weeds took this as invitation to grow stronger and begin branching out into new areas of the lawn. I am not sure what I am supposed to do next. Every time I go out back there are more of them. Picking them by hand has become a fruitless operation because they simply grow back more and refuse to die. RoundUp in the mulch is doing squat so either the RoundUp is broken or these guys laugh in the face of danger and won't let the humans keep them down.

Anyway, the images:














































That last one is just a sample of where it's spreading. It started off in the mulch and is making it's way through the grass.










Using RoundUp on the mulch but it's not stopping the spread.

So... help? Please? Or at least recommend someone with an asphalt company so I can get this whole parking lot idea started..


----------



## Awar

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and been reading a little and learning a lot. I have a specific grass growing in multiple areas of my bermuda lawn in Georgia. The smallest area is about 2 x 2 and the largest area is about 6 x 6. Other areas of my bermuda are relatively good but of course I had to deal with cases of crabgrass, dallisgrass, nutsedge, spurge & other weeds. This summer I should be in better shape as I'm doing my own pre-emergent and stopped my lawn service.

I had a lawn care service for the past year and they were not able to properly identify this grass and treat it. Their first guess was dallisgrass and then they thought it was fescue. They treated with Revolver & Tribute but Bermuda yellowed and it kept growing. Then when it went dormant late fall they said maybe Zoysia. From my research It could be Zoysia, St. Augistine, or something similar. As you can see it has wider blades than bermuda, it takes over bermuda, and it grows a little taller. Oh and it does not show seeds even when left unmowed for a couple weeks.

I created a youtube video with the same pics posted here and a couple video clips to better help identify. Starting at 1:24 if you want to skip the photos:


----------



## Spammage

@Awar it's zoysia - a japonica cultivar, probably either Empire or El Toro. There are some posts on the forum that will tell you what to do to try to eradicate it from your bermuda.


----------



## lambert

lambert said:


> Can someone identify this one. It was growing in a centipede lawn Thanks.


Bumping this photo. Does anyone think it could be alfalfa sprouts?


----------



## JWAY

Skenny said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here, my lawn, which is slowly being taken over by a specific weed has led me to search out the wisdom of the internet. Nothing I am doing is working so I am hoping I can get some advice. I am almost ready to pave over the backyard and admit defeat but here is to hoping I just need something different.
> 
> Some background:
> 
> Location: Central Florida
> Grass Type: St. Augustine
> Chemicals applied so far (5,000 sqft lawn application with Scott's Broadcast spreader):
> 1/26/19 - https://www.fertilome.com/product/turf-ornamental-weed-grass-stopper-35-lbs
> 2/17/19: St. Augustine Weed & Feed 15-0-4 - https://www.fertilome.com/product/st-augustine-weed-feed-15-0-4-32-lbs
> 
> The weeds took this as invitation to grow stronger and begin branching out into new areas of the lawn. I am not sure what I am supposed to do next. Every time I go out back there are more of them. Picking them by hand has become a fruitless operation because they simply grow back more and refuse to die. RoundUp in the mulch is doing squat so either the RoundUp is broken or these guys laugh in the face of danger and won't let the humans keep them down.
> 
> Using RoundUp on the mulch but it's not stopping the spread.
> 
> So... help? Please? Or at least recommend someone with an asphalt company so I can get this whole parking lot idea started..


Leaves look like Ragweed. Some varieties are Glyphosate tolerant.
https://www.palmbeachstate.edu/programs/horticulture/documents/WeedsofSouthFloridaIDguide.pdf


----------



## Skenny

JWAY said:


> Leaves look like Ragweed. Some varieties are Glyphosate tolerant.
> https://www.palmbeachstate.edu/programs/horticulture/documents/WeedsofSouthFloridaIDguide.pdf


Well that's awesome. Any advice on how to kill it then? If RoundUp doesn't work what options do I have? The mulch is being overrun and it's slowly creeping through the grass.


----------



## JWAY

Skenny said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves look like Ragweed. Some varieties are Glyphosate tolerant.
> https://www.palmbeachstate.edu/programs/horticulture/documents/WeedsofSouthFloridaIDguide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's awesome. Any advice on how to kill it then? If RoundUp doesn't work what options do I have? The mulch is being overrun and it's slowly creeping through the grass.
Click to expand...

Celsius is labeled for common ragweed, it also kills a multitude of other weeds. Safe for St. Aug even at high ambient temps.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2094&hilit=celsius+awesome


----------



## JWAY

I've also seen advice that mowing it often before it flowers will help suppress it.


----------



## Two9tene

[/url
Gentlemen,

What am I looking at here? Got these jokers creeping over from the neighbors lawn. Spread them with spectracide and no results! Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks team!

Respectfully,
Jason B.


----------



## Skenny

JWAY said:


> Celsius is labeled for common ragweed, it also kills a multitude of other weeds. Safe for St. Aug even at high ambient temps.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2094&hilit=celsius+awesome


Celsius is some serious business. $100 a bottle has me a little hesitant as I am a newbie at spraying. I load up a Home Depot 2 gallon jug and hope for the best.

That being said, is there any consumer grade material I could try out? This particular weed is amazing in how it went from nothing to everything in a few weeks. Weed and feed just fed the weed instead of fighting against it.


----------



## JWAY

MSM Turf is also labeled for Ragweed, $20 for a 2 oz bottle. Best to use a digital scale to measure the amount you add to the sprayer because a little goes a long way. It also takes a couple weeks to show results.

Read the label closely, it can damage shrubs and some trees including oak. Safe for pine trees. Don't spray it in or let the spray drift into flowerbeds. Probably best to spot spray it on the weeds until you get used to it. Just enough to get the leaves wet, one quick pass with the sprayer wand is enough.

https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/msm-turf-herbicide?variant=492719353


----------



## PHXCobra

These guys are random throughout the yard and in some spots choke out everything else.





This I'm guessing is clover but not 100% sure.





Overall i think the lawn looks fairly healthy.


----------



## Spammage

Skenny said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius is labeled for common ragweed, it also kills a multitude of other weeds. Safe for St. Aug even at high ambient temps.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2094&hilit=celsius+awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius is some serious business. $100 a bottle has me a little hesitant as I am a newbie at spraying. I load up a Home Depot 2 gallon jug and hope for the best.
> 
> That being said, is there any consumer grade material I could try out? This particular weed is amazing in how it went from nothing to everything in a few weeks. Weed and feed just fed the weed instead of fighting against it.
Click to expand...

That price tag is very low in the long run. That bottle would last you several years applying at the maximum rate.


----------



## Awar

Spammage said:


> @Awar it's zoysia - a japonica cultivar, probably either Empire or El Toro. There are some posts on the forum that will tell you what to do to try to eradicate it from your bermuda.


@Spammage thanks for your input. I've been searching the forums all day but couldn't locate any threads/posts that address killing/removing zoysia from a bermuda lawn. Hundreds of search results but most compare the two grass types and things like that :?

Do you have any links or maybe point me in the right direction? Are there specific products that I can use?


----------



## Spammage

@Awar https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4741&p=85613&hilit=Zoysia+Sencor+tenacity#p85613 :thumbup:


----------



## Skenny

JWAY said:


> MSM Turf is also labeled for Ragweed, $20 for a 2 oz bottle. Best to use a digital scale to measure the amount you add to the sprayer because a little goes a long way. It also takes a couple weeks to show results.
> 
> Read the label closely, it can damage shrubs and some trees including oak. Safe for pine trees. Don't spray it in or let the spray drift into flowerbeds. Probably best to spot spray it on the weeds until you get used to it. Just enough to get the leaves wet, one quick pass with the sprayer wand is enough.
> 
> https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/msm-turf-herbicide?variant=492719353


I happen to be able to have access to MSM, so I can give that a shot first. Is it heat sensitive and should I get a brand new sprayer? I have a 2 gallon hand pump Round Up brand from Home Depot, which I use for Round Up Concentrate so many I should as even though I mix it there could be remnants.

Should I also spray the grass in general? I know spot spray the weed as you said but this sucker is showing up everywhere at an alarming rate in the back. I hand picked last night and in my tiny yard I filled up a plastic shopping bag!

I am going to nuke the mulch though, forget this thing.


----------



## bassadict69

A few more what is its!

The patch of salad in my awakening SA...









Please help ID these... and what is safe in my SA to use on them?


----------



## bassadict69

I some of it Henbit?


----------



## andymac7

PHXCobra said:


> These guys are random throughout the yard and in some spots choke out everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I'm guessing is clover but not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall i think the lawn looks fairly healthy.


Chickweed on the broadleaf, and that broad-leaved grass looks almost like my arch nemesis, KY-31. YUCK. Celsius will take care of both.


----------



## andymac7

bassadict69 said:


> A few more what is its!
> 
> The patch of salad in my awakening SA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help ID these... and what is safe in my SA to use on them?


You got some Cressleaf Groundsel there. It's a winter annual, so a pre-em with broadleaf control would work, like Dimension. Or, it doesn't like to be cut really low, or summer heat, so I'd say reel mowing if possible would choke it out.


----------



## bassadict69

Will Dimension kill what is already there? I would like to kill off what I already see rather than wait for the heat to kill it.

I am afraid my St Augustine won't like being cut really low either...


----------



## jmac1986

A lot of these in my MIL's yard. Trying to get it back where it was following Hurricane Michael.


----------



## JollyGreen

I'm having patches of this weed pop up in my Zeon. I looked online and may be Nimbleweed but some pictures look like fescue. I sprayed the other day to knock down some of the winter weeds before hand pulling the poa and this stuff is stil there. In some areas it's brown and curling but those are few and far between.

Any ideas?

Edit: sorry, forgot about posting to this thread.


----------



## Spammage

@JollyGreen that's either a sedge or kyllinga.


----------



## JollyGreen

Spammage said:


> @JollyGreen that's either a sedge or kyllinga.


Thanks. Sedgehammer it is then.


----------



## w0lfe

jmac1986 said:


> A lot of these in my MIL's yard. Trying to get it back where it was following Hurricane Michael.


Looks like poa to me


----------



## Two9tene

w0lfe said:


> jmac1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these in my MIL's yard. Trying to get it back where it was following Hurricane Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like poa to me
Click to expand...

I agree looks like Poa. You also have some intermittent broadleaf there as well.


----------



## virginiabri

Can anyone confirm if this is Poa Annua? It looks similar to photos that I have seen, but no seed heads. I broadcast sprayed Celsius and 2,4-D this weeeknd for my cool season weeds. Trying to get a jump on these.


----------



## Movingshrub

@virginiabri Yes annual bluegrass. 2,4-d is going to be broad leaf only. Celsius may take out some of it but really isn't ideal for poa control.


----------



## virginiabri

Thanks, @Movingshrub ! Any suggestions for the right Herbicide to use for Poa?


----------



## Movingshrub

virginiabri said:


> Thanks, @Movingshrub ! Any suggestions for the right Herbicide to use for Poa?


I think the biggest bang for your buck is on the preventative side. There are a lot of ways to skin this cat, at different price points.

http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=1&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=&WID=70


----------



## virginiabri

Thanks for the link, @Movingshrub ! That's a pretty cool tool that I will surely be bookmarking. I did put down my Prodiamine a few weeks ago, but did not in the fall. Will surely be doing it this year to get ahead of it.


----------



## Movingshrub

virginiabri said:


> Thanks for the link, @Movingshrub ! That's a pretty cool tool that I will surely be bookmarking. I did put down my Prodiamine a few weeks ago, but did not in the fall. Will surely be doing it this year to get ahead of it.


At a minimum, I'd suggest prodiamine pre-em in the fall. Specticle is a very effective, but costly, approach.

I'm a fan of multiple modes of action. Think of it as shooting the poa, strangling the poa, and starving the poa. I want to find different ways to prevent/kill it so it's less likely to survive.

I do prodiamine, simazine, and monument in October.


----------



## virginiabri

I have a packet of Monument, so it looks like i have an after work project now


----------



## CenlaLowell

Is this POA annua


----------



## Art_Vandelay

CenlaLowell said:


> Is this POA annua


Yes


----------



## CenlaLowell

Art_Vandelay said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this POA annua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Damn it


----------



## LAlawnnut

Crabgrass?


----------



## swimm397

Had these badboys pop up over the winter. They made a strong growth push over the past few weeks. Also, not pictured, was a sedge looking weed but had some purple coloring in it.

Been treating it with the last bit of round up i had left over. Will be buying some Celsius here shortly. From what ive read Celsius isnt the best for winter weeds/broadleaf?

What are these and what is the best way to treat kill them?


----------



## CenlaLowell

CenlaLowell said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this POA annua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it
Click to expand...

How do I kill this? I'm putting pre emergent down so hopefully I will have less and less every year. So I'm wondering what post emergent is needed.


----------



## MedozK

virginiabri said:


> I have a packet of Monument, so it looks like i have an after work project now


Anyone know where to pick up a single packet of Monument. I can only find 5 pack boxes, don't really have that money right now.


----------



## Crabbychas

MedozK said:


> virginiabri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a packet of Monument, so it looks like i have an after work project now
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to pick up a single packet of Monument. I can only find 5 pack boxes, don't really have that money right now.
Click to expand...

Sometimes single 5g packs pop up on ebay for about $60-$70


----------



## MedozK

What is everyone's thoughts about Certainty to kill Poa Annua? Going between it and Monument, but It seems like Certainty is more cost effective. And then there's Negate... any thought on the best Poa killer for the best price?


----------



## CenlaLowell

I got two more I'm curious about. What are these


----------



## high leverage

MedozK said:


> What is everyone's thoughts about Certainty to kill Poa Annua? Going between it and Monument, but It seems like Certainty is more cost effective. Thoughts anyone?


Not that effective on mature plants. Might take multiple apps for control. If cost is the main concern Negate (MSM, Rimsulfuron) might be an option. I have no personal experience with rimsulfuron. It wasn't labeled for residential use until this year.

When I attack Poa I prefer these in order of efficacy

Monument
Katana
Revolver


----------



## MedozK

high leverage said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts about Certainty to kill Poa Annua? Going between it and Monument, but It seems like Certainty is more cost effective. Thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that effective on mature plants. Might take multiple apps for control. If cost is the main concern Negate (MSM, Rimsulfuron) might be an option. I have no personal experience with rimsulfuron. It wasn't labeled for residential use until this year.
> 
> When I attack Poa I prefer these in order of efficacy
> 
> Monument
> Katana
> Revolver
Click to expand...

Thanks, after a bunch of reading I went with a 5 gram packet of Monument. $70 on eBay. I only have a 3000 sq ft yard and am really only needing to spot spray for Poa Annua. Hopefully I can get a few applications from this purchase.


----------



## high leverage

MedozK said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts about Certainty to kill Poa Annua? Going between it and Monument, but It seems like Certainty is more cost effective. Thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that effective on mature plants. Might take multiple apps for control. If cost is the main concern Negate (MSM, Rimsulfuron) might be an option. I have no personal experience with rimsulfuron. It wasn't labeled for residential use until this year.
> 
> When I attack Poa I prefer these in order of efficacy
> 
> Monument
> Katana
> Revolver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, after a bunch of reading I went with a 5 gram packet of Monument. $70 on eBay. I only have a 3000 sq ft yard and am really only needing to spot spray for Poa Annua. Hopefully I can get a few applications from this purchase.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a solid plan


----------



## Art_Vandelay

CenlaLowell said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do I kill this? I'm putting pre emergent down so hopefully I will have less and less every year. So I'm wondering what post emergent is needed.
Click to expand...

Negate will smoke it


----------



## CenlaLowell

Art_Vandelay said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it
> 
> 
> 
> How do I kill this? I'm putting pre emergent down so hopefully I will have less and less every year. So I'm wondering what post emergent is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negate will smoke it
Click to expand...

Looks like this would be a good product. The only thing is I can't find anything on the label that's says it's ok to use on St Augustine.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

CenlaLowell said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I kill this? I'm putting pre emergent down so hopefully I will have less and less every year. So I'm wondering what post emergent is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Negate will smoke it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like this would be a good product. The only thing is I can't find anything on the label that's says it's ok to use on St Augustine.
Click to expand...

Well that's a pesky detail. Yeah you wouldn't want to spray negate on St.Aug


----------



## abelopez12

Hi all,

Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.

I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.


----------



## Buyanet

I feel like I've definitely seen this here before, but now I can't find it! It grows up into shrubs etc.


----------



## Two9tene

Buyanet said:


> I feel like I've definitely seen this here before, but now I can't find it! It grows up into shrubs etc.


Looks like a form of nightshade. Probably a silver-leaf type.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Buyanet said:


> I feel like I've definitely seen this here before, but now I can't find it! It grows up into shrubs etc.


Hairy Vetch


----------



## Two9tene

Art_Vandelay said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I've definitely seen this here before, but now I can't find it! It grows up into shrubs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy Vetch
Click to expand...

Yeah! It definelty looks like Hairy Vetch.


----------



## Buyanet

Art_Vandelay said:


> Hairy Vetch


100%. Thank you!!!


----------



## Confederate Lawn

bassadict69 said:


> A few more what is its!
> 
> The patch of salad in my awakening SA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help ID these... and what is safe in my SA to use on them?


If you're looking to go big box store you could probably get away with some 2,4D and some atrazine. cheap and should work on those weeds while preserving the St. Aug. The atrazine is actually a pretty good Pre Em and Post Em.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

abelopez12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.


That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...


----------



## Spammage

Confederate Lawn said:


> abelopez12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...
Click to expand...

Definitely not dallisgrass or goosegrass. The first two pictures kind of looks like young johnsongrass.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Spammage said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abelopez12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not dallisgrass or goosegrass. The first two pictures kind of looks like young johnsongrass.
Click to expand...

Too many grassy weeds to keep up with. I just discovered a new one to my yard. Annual blue eyed grass. took forever to identify


----------



## Art_Vandelay

abelopez12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.


Looks like Cheatgrass to me


----------



## abelopez12

Confederate Lawn said:


> abelopez12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply!
Unfortunately, it doesn't have a seed head. I took a broader angle picture.


----------



## abelopez12

Confederate Lawn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not dallisgrass or goosegrass. The first two pictures kind of looks like young johnsongrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many grassy weeds to keep up with. I just discovered a new one to my yard. Annual blue eyed grass. took forever to identify
Click to expand...

Thanks! Have you found a herbicide that has been successful? I wasn't quite able to find Annual blue eyed grass in the Celsius or Blindside label.


----------



## high leverage

Confederate Lawn said:


> abelopez12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one without seeing a close up of the seed head or grow structure. I'm guessing dallis grass, goose grass or barnyard grass. I think it's still too early for crabgrass. could be wrong tho...
Click to expand...

If it's too early for crab then its too early for Dallis and Goose.


----------



## high leverage

abelopez12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.


Orchard or Italian rye


----------



## Rockinar

During the winter I take a break and I just let the lawn go and dont mess with it. This winter a new "weed" showed up. Looks like some kind of moss or something. Never seen it before, grows in patches, It does not grown any taller than the grass level. It just seems to grow outward.

Ideas?


----------



## Greendoc

Artillery Weed. Speedzone Southern, Dismiss, or Quicksilver


----------



## pennstater2005

@Rockinar I merged your weed ID question into the main thread.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Just realized that this weed ID thread is under warm-season lawns. Not sure if I posted in the right place or not since my grass is cool season. Could not find a weed ID thread under cool season section.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Help me out fellas. What is this






I used CELSIUS and it did nothing to this weed.


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> Help me out fellas. What is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CELSIUS and it did nothing to this weed.


I'm venturing a guess here: either Dallis Grass or Johnson Grass.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two9tene said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me out fellas. What is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CELSIUS and it did nothing to this weed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm venturing a guess here: either Dallis Grass or Johnson Grass.
Click to expand...

I've had plenty of dallisgrass in my time so I know it's not that, but Johnson grass let me look into this.


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me out fellas. What is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CELSIUS and it did nothing to this weed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm venturing a guess here: either Dallis Grass or Johnson Grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had plenty of dallisgrass in my time so I know it's not that, but Johnson grass let me look into this.
Click to expand...

If it is Johnsongrass then next to nothing, aside from pure glysophate, will kill that crud. The roots go extremely deep on those thing also.


----------



## Spammage

Two9tene said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm venturing a guess here: either Dallis Grass or Johnson Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had plenty of dallisgrass in my time so I know it's not that, but Johnson grass let me look into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is Johnsongrass then next to nothing, aside from pure glysophate, will kill that crud. The roots go extremely deep on those thing also.
Click to expand...

Nah, Celsius will smoke johnsongrass. Johnsongrass also has a distinct white mid-vein.


----------



## sk84

Hello everyone. I moved into a new house last year in the summer and these weeds were everywhere in the yard. We had a lawn service come for a couple of months to try to kill them and every time they would spray, the weeds would die off but then come back in a few weeks. Now I'm trying to take care of the yard myself. I can't find any information on these anywhere. They can get to be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. It already looks like they're going to be everywhere. I did an application of prodiamine at the end of February. If anyone knows what this is, could you please help me out. Thank you.


----------



## JMay

Can anyone help ID this, starting to pop up in my lawn.


----------



## ram82

abelopez12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what these two weeds are? Is the first/second pic crabgrass?
> The third/fourth pic represent the same weed.
> 
> I applied some Tenacity about a week ago, but it doesn't seem to have done much to these two weeds.


cheat,brome or rescuegrass.if you always mow it you wont see sead head.


----------



## AZChemist

Crabgrass or Bermuda? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Spammage

AZChemist said:


> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance


Certainly not bermuda. Could be crabgrass though.


----------



## Two9tene

AZChemist said:


> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance


Definitely Not Bermuda. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## Two9tene

sk84 said:


> Hello everyone. I moved into a new house last year in the summer and these weeds were everywhere in the yard. We had a lawn service come for a couple of months to try to kill them and every time they would spray, the weeds would die off but then come back in a few weeks. Now I'm trying to take care of the yard myself. I can't find any information on these anywhere. They can get to be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. It already looks like they're going to be everywhere. I did an application of prodiamine at the end of February. If anyone knows what this is, could you please help me out. Thank you.


Do you have any trees nearby? That looks like a sucker to me.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

AZChemist said:


> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance


goosegrass


----------



## high leverage

AZChemist said:


> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance


Goose or Rescue. What are the soil temps there?


----------



## high leverage

Two9tene said:


> sk84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I moved into a new house last year in the summer and these weeds were everywhere in the yard. We had a lawn service come for a couple of months to try to kill them and every time they would spray, the weeds would die off but then come back in a few weeks. Now I'm trying to take care of the yard myself. I can't find any information on these anywhere. They can get to be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. It already looks like they're going to be everywhere. I did an application of prodiamine at the end of February. If anyone knows what this is, could you please help me out. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any trees nearby? That looks like a sucker to me.
Click to expand...

Definitely a sucker


----------



## AZChemist

high leverage said:


> AZChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose or Rescue. What are the soil temps there?
Click to expand...

69.1


----------



## high leverage

AZChemist said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass or Bermuda?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose or Rescue. What are the soil temps there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 69.1
Click to expand...

It's goose


----------



## high leverage

At that size Dismiss will work. Revolver, Sencor, Tribute Total, or an illegal app of MSMA


----------



## AZChemist

high leverage said:


> At that size Dismiss will work. Revolver, Sencor, Tribute Total, or an illegal app of MSMA


Goosegrass is listed in Dimension as well. Would this be applicable? It is seems to be a more cost effective approach. 
Dismiss also is not too bad when compared to the others listed.


----------



## Movingshrub

Tenacity and simazine for goose, on Bermuda. Yes, I said tenacity.


----------



## sk84

Two9tene said:


> sk84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I moved into a new house last year in the summer and these weeds were everywhere in the yard. We had a lawn service come for a couple of months to try to kill them and every time they would spray, the weeds would die off but then come back in a few weeks. Now I'm trying to take care of the yard myself. I can't find any information on these anywhere. They can get to be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. It already looks like they're going to be everywhere. I did an application of prodiamine at the end of February. If anyone knows what this is, could you please help me out. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any trees nearby? That looks like a sucker to me.
Click to expand...

It's a new construction neighborhood, so there may have been trees here before, but not now. Thank you for identifying it, I looked up what I need to do. Seems like it's going to be a pain, but I just ordered something that should help at least manage them. Thanks again!


----------



## Two9tene

sk84 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sk84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I moved into a new house last year in the summer and these weeds were everywhere in the yard. We had a lawn service come for a couple of months to try to kill them and every time they would spray, the weeds would die off but then come back in a few weeks. Now I'm trying to take care of the yard myself. I can't find any information on these anywhere. They can get to be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. It already looks like they're going to be everywhere. I did an application of prodiamine at the end of February. If anyone knows what this is, could you please help me out. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any trees nearby? That looks like a sucker to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a new construction neighborhood, so there may have been trees here before, but not now. Thank you for identifying it, I looked up what I need to do. Seems like it's going to be a pain, but I just ordered something that should help at least manage them. Thanks again!
Click to expand...

No worries brother. I hope you get rid of them jokers quick and easy!


----------



## high leverage

AZChemist said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> At that size Dismiss will work. Revolver, Sencor, Tribute Total, or an illegal app of MSMA
> 
> 
> 
> Goosegrass is listed in Dimension as well. Would this be applicable? It is seems to be a more cost effective approach.
> Dismiss also is not too bad when compared to the others listed.
Click to expand...

Dimension will work on goose as a pre-emergent. But that won't help you now.


----------



## AZChemist

high leverage said:


> AZChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> At that size Dismiss will work. Revolver, Sencor, Tribute Total, or an illegal app of MSMA
> 
> 
> 
> Goosegrass is listed in Dimension as well. Would this be applicable? It is seems to be a more cost effective approach.
> Dismiss also is not too bad when compared to the others listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dimension will work on goose as a pre-emergent. But that won't help you now.
Click to expand...

👍 Figured that one out after a little reading. 
Ended up ordering a bottle of Tenacity.


----------



## Bramma_99

Good morning,

I'm a noob here. I have a Bermuda lawn that was sodded with our new home July of 2017 in Southern Georgia. Last year, I fertilized like crazy and didn't really understand herbicides. I'm doing different this year, but I'm really struggling to identify this weed. It grows vertically... Sometimes horizontally. A neighbor of mine said a company he uses says it was broomsedge. Some of the weeds I ha e on the outer edge of my lawn so look like broomsedge but I'm not sure about these.


----------



## Buyanet

Now with Celsius really doing some work on weeds, I see other things. This right here is actually everywhere. Is it even a weed? I don't know. Any identification would be appreciated!


----------



## latitude36

Any idea what this is. Made the mistake of not putting barricade down in the fall and have a yard full of of them.


----------



## Wieldy

I sprayed my lawn with the bayer pre emergent about two weeks ago and am starting to see some weeds yellow. I may do a second application of the bayer weed killer with crabgrass killer.

This weed here does not seem to be affected at all. Any idea what it is? (The one with the little flowers)


----------



## Buyanet

Wieldy said:


> I sprayed my lawn with the bayer pre emergent about two weeks ago and am starting to see some weeds yellow. I may do a second application of the bayer weed killer with crabgrass killer.
> 
> This weed here does not seem to be affected at all. Any idea what it is? (The one with the little flowers)


Possibly Bittercress? Google some pics and compare.

Pre-Emergent doesn't really kill weeds, it just prevents germination of new weeds.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Anyone have any success with lesser celandine?


----------



## Two9tene

Bramma_99 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I'm a noob here. I have a Bermuda lawn that was sodded with our new home July of 2017 in Southern Georgia. Last year, I fertilized like crazy and didn't really understand herbicides. I'm doing different this year, but I'm really struggling to identify this weed. It grows vertically... Sometimes horizontally. A neighbor of mine said a company he uses says it was broomsedge. Some of the weeds I ha e on the outer edge of my lawn so look like broomsedge but I'm not sure about these.


That top one looks like purple nutsedge. Maybe some other Shbject Matter Experts on the forum can confirm.


----------



## gvincent23

I need help identifying this weed. I live in Georgia and this weed stayed green all summer and all winter. I thought crabgrass normally died off during the winter. I have bermuda grass.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Kind of looks like quackgrass to me.


----------



## MatthewinGA

Yellow nutsedge?


----------



## Powhatan

+1 quackgrass - Looks like a rhizome in pic 3


----------



## pennstater2005

@gvincent23 I merged this into the mega weed ID thread.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Hi everyone, visiting from the cool season board; got a buddy in the Atlanta area looking to identify what this is sprouting out of his bermuda.

Hoping you southerners can help identify please.


----------



## Spammage

@rockinmylawn it's just poa annua.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Spammage said:


> @rockinmylawn it's just poa annua.


@spammage- anything special to combat?
Herbicide recommendations?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

rockinmylawn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rockinmylawn it's just poa annua.
> 
> 
> 
> @spammage- anything special to combat?
> Herbicide recommendations?
Click to expand...

It'll die when it gets hot. Pre-em in the fall will help with Poa


----------



## AlaTex

rockinmylawn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rockinmylawn it's just poa annua.
> 
> 
> 
> @spammage- anything special to combat?
> Herbicide recommendations?
Click to expand...

If it's not too wide spread you can pull it by hand. Comes up pretty easily.


----------



## Wilbursan

Not really a weed, but a grass I can't identify. It's growing in a Fescue lawn but this is in Alabama. I haven't seen this in previous seasons, now I have 5-6 spots about a foot or so across with this. The first two pictures are a bit washed out - for some reason the lawn looks much thinner in pictures than it actually is. Any idea what this is and how to kill it?


----------



## JGabriel757

Looking to kill all these!


----------



## Two9tene

Ok this may or may not be a weed. However any insight would be greatly appreciated:





I have hit these jokers with everything short of Glysophate!


----------



## Two9tene

Johnson Grass??? Every year without fail! This joker springs up!


----------



## twkukoc

Hi all,
First time lawn owner here and need help to ID which kind of weed it is and what's the best way to get rid of it.
Appreciate your comment!


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Any ideas what this is? They started popping up early in the winter and show no signs of dying off. They've grown into massive areas in my yard. Monument and Celsius have turned some yellow and some purple but not sure they're going to die.


----------



## Wilbursan

Any idea what this is? My lawn is Fescue (mostly) and this is in Alabama. I think it's early for crabgrass or signalgrass. Iv'e got this and another grass (see previous post above) popping up all over the lawn. I'll go pull some leaves later today to see if they are the same but I think the first ones were thinner leaves.


----------



## marshtj

Chrisholmes02 said:


> Any ideas what this is? They started popping up early in the winter and show no signs of dying off. They've grown into massive areas in my yard. Monument and Celsius have turned some yellow and some purple but not sure they're going to die.


I'd say nimblewill, which the only thing I've found to work on it is Tenacity. But, those seed heads make it look like something else.


----------



## smusgrav

Without fail after rain I get these weeds. Very easy to pull have already applied Prodiamine and Celsius.


----------



## LawnNerd

Wilbursan said:


> Any idea what this is? My lawn is Fescue (mostly) and this is in Alabama. I think it's early for crabgrass or signalgrass. Iv'e got this and another grass (see previous post above) popping up all over the lawn. I'll go pull some leaves later today to see if they are the same but I think the first ones were thinner leaves.


Poa Trivialis. With Fescue, there is nothing to use except RU. Kill now, it goes dormant in the summer heat.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

twkukoc said:


> Hi all,
> First time lawn owner here and need help to ID which kind of weed it is and what's the best way to get rid of it.
> Appreciate your comment!


Looks to be clover. I think the most cost effective way to handle it would be to get an herbicide labeled for clover (generally called CCO) from Lowe's or Home DEpot.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Chrisholmes02 said:


> Any ideas what this is? They started popping up early in the winter and show no signs of dying off. They've grown into massive areas in my yard. Monument and Celsius have turned some yellow and some purple but not sure they're going to die.


Annual blue eyed grass, considered a broadleaf weed tho... weird


----------



## Two9tene

Annual blue eyed grass, considered a broadleaf weed tho... weird
[/quote]

With those seed heads I am not convinced this is Annual Blue Eyed Grass. This grass has a small purple (or yellow) flower that bares seeds. Check it out here.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Two9tene said:


> Annual blue eyed grass, considered a broadleaf weed tho... weird


With those seed heads I am not convinced this is Annual Blue Eyed Grass. This grass has a small purple (or yellow) flower that bares seeds. Check it out here. 
[/quote]

Yeah, these have never produced any kind of flower.


----------



## Two9tene

@Chrisholmes02

I am working on it brother. I have the same issue over at the in-laws house. You can see the pics I posted above. They are the same exact seed heads.


----------



## Two9tene

@Chrisholmes02

Best I can guess is some sort of prairie grass. Those seed heads look mighty similar.



http://pastureinfo.massey.ac.nz/grasspages/gprairiegrass.html


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Man, if you find out please let me know. They are kicking my ***. And I'm not even sure pre emergent works on them. I put down Scott's last September and Barricade this February and I still see new baby ones popping up all over.


----------



## Powhatan

Two9tene said:


> @Chrisholmes02
> 
> Best I can guess is some sort of prairie grass. Those seed heads look mighty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pastureinfo.massey.ac.nz/grasspages/gprairiegrass.html


I believe you are correct. Seedheads look similar to prairie, brome, or rescue grass.


----------



## Mack Wonder

I've looked through the weed identification guides, and I think this is Bur Chervill. No flowers on them yet, so I'm not 100% sure. I've gone around and pulled most of them by the roots, out of my Zoysia lawn. Is this mainly a spring weed or does it persist all year? Can I still apply a pre-emergent, or am I now in the post-emergent season?

How do I now attack this in terms of my yearly schedule?


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Powhatan said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chrisholmes02
> 
> Best I can guess is some sort of prairie grass. Those seed heads look mighty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably correct. It looks like Rescuegrass. Any ideas on what will kill it?
> 
> http://pastureinfo.massey.ac.nz/grasspages/gprairiegrass.html
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are correct. Seedheads look similar to prairie, brome, or rescue grass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Powhatan

@Chrisholmes02 I've never used these products but they claim to control rescue grass.

https://www.domyown.com/rescuegrass-ap-3053.html

https://www.domyown.com/msds/Certainty_Brochure.pdf


----------



## gijoe4500

This is in my zoysia lawn. Probably any easy one for you guys. What do i have here?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

gijoe4500 said:


> This is in my zoysia lawn. Probably any easy one for you guys. What do i have here?


Poa Annua


----------



## gijoe4500

Art_Vandelay said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my zoysia lawn. Probably any easy one for you guys. What do i have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poa Annua
Click to expand...

That's what i thought. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Powhatan said:


> @Chrisholmes02 I've never used these products but they claim to control rescue grass.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/rescuegrass-ap-3053.html
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/msds/Certainty_Brochure.pdf


Thank you. I'll check them out.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Does anyone know of a good lawn safe weed control for chamberbitter? Preferably a big box store type...


----------



## Two9tene

Confederate Lawn said:


> Does anyone know of a good lawn safe weed control for chamberbitter? Preferably a big box store type...


Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns is a good product.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Two9tene said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good lawn safe weed control for chamberbitter? Preferably a big box store type...
> 
> 
> 
> Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns is a good product.
Click to expand...

That's awesome! I just put that down about 8 weeks ago as a pre emergent (crabgrass preventer) killed everything but the poa annua which I know will die when it heats up. There's no chamberbitter yet but it usually shows up later in the spring/early summer. I do think spectracide weed stop products are pretty good. Also used a spectracide atrazine spray and then the weed stop granular. fingers crossed the chamberbitter doesn't pop up like it did last year.... YIKES!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I want to pull weeds, can you spray them and wait 2-4 days and come back to pull them? Want to make sure I am not pulling the same weed multiple times


----------



## bmw

[/quote]

That's awesome! I just put that down about 8 weeks ago as a pre emergent (crabgrass preventer) killed everything but the poa annua which I know will die when it heats up. There's no chamberbitter yet but it usually shows up later in the spring/early summer. I do think spectracide weed stop products are pretty good. Also used a spectracide atrazine spray and then the weed stop granular. fingers crossed the chamberbitter doesn't pop up like it did last year.... YIKES!
[/quote]

For chamberbitter, I've read that it is good to prevent it with Isoxaben in mid-April and early June. The only over-the-counter affordable option I've found is Bayer Advanced Season Long Weed Control, I got the hose-end version.

I had my lawn covered with chamberbitter in sections so I know how tough it is to eradicate. If this Isoxaben doesn't work preventatively, I'm going to use Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns specifically for Centipede grass. It has Atrazine in it which is supposed to work for it, but it may take 2 apps a couple weeks apart.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

That's awesome! I just put that down about 8 weeks ago as a pre emergent (crabgrass preventer) killed everything but the poa annua which I know will die when it heats up. There's no chamberbitter yet but it usually shows up later in the spring/early summer. I do think spectracide weed stop products are pretty good. Also used a spectracide atrazine spray and then the weed stop granular. fingers crossed the chamberbitter doesn't pop up like it did last year.... YIKES!
[/quote]

For chamberbitter, I've read that it is good to prevent it with Isoxaben in mid-April and early June. The only over-the-counter affordable option I've found is Bayer Advanced Season Long Weed Control, I got the hose-end version.

I had my lawn covered with chamberbitter in sections so I know how tough it is to eradicate. If this Isoxaben doesn't work preventatively, I'm going to use Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns specifically for Centipede grass. It has Atrazine in it which is supposed to work for it, but it may take 2 apps a couple weeks apart.
[/quote]

Let me know how the Isoxaben app works out. I'm working on my centipede too. overseeding this afternoon. I don't want to focus on weed prevention until I have mowed the new centipede 2 times. I know its a slow grower too so it'll be a painful 6-8 weeks. again, keep me posted on how that isoxaben does on the chamberbitter. Thanks!


----------



## bmw

Confederate Lawn said:


> That's awesome! I just put that down about 8 weeks ago as a pre emergent (crabgrass preventer) killed everything but the poa annua which I know will die when it heats up. There's no chamberbitter yet but it usually shows up later in the spring/early summer. I do think spectracide weed stop products are pretty good. Also used a spectracide atrazine spray and then the weed stop granular. fingers crossed the chamberbitter doesn't pop up like it did last year.... YIKES!


For chamberbitter, I've read that it is good to prevent it with Isoxaben in mid-April and early June. The only over-the-counter affordable option I've found is Bayer Advanced Season Long Weed Control, I got the hose-end version.

I had my lawn covered with chamberbitter in sections so I know how tough it is to eradicate. If this Isoxaben doesn't work preventatively, I'm going to use Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns specifically for Centipede grass. It has Atrazine in it which is supposed to work for it, but it may take 2 apps a couple weeks apart.
[/quote]

Let me know how the Isoxaben app works out. I'm working on my centipede too. overseeding this afternoon. I don't want to focus on weed prevention until I have mowed the new centipede 2 times. I know its a slow grower too so it'll be a painful 6-8 weeks. again, keep me posted on how that isoxaben does on the chamberbitter. Thanks!
[/quote]

Will do. I just read in another post that Surge is great as a post-em for chamberbitter, even though it isn't labeled for it. It's a little expensive but a gallon would last a long time and kills other weeds too. Notice the review that mentions it's a chamberbitter slayer!

https://www.domyown.com/surge-broadleaf-herbicide-for-turf-p-2296.html


----------



## Mack Wonder

Mack Wonder said:


> I've looked through the weed identification guides, and I think this is Bur Chervill. No flowers on them yet, so I'm not 100% sure. I've gone around and pulled most of them by the roots, out of my Zoysia lawn. Is this mainly a spring weed or does it persist all year? Can I still apply a pre-emergent, or am I now in the post-emergent season?
> 
> How do I now attack this in terms of my yearly schedule?


Can anyone confirm what this and what my best strategy for future eradication is? I'm hoping this isn't something rare or super invasive. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jvanspro

Can anyone identify this weed and how to get rid of it? It's been resilient and has a thick stalk. It's also difficult to pull, usually breaks and had to get the roots. Thank you.


----------



## high leverage

Mack Wonder said:


> Mack Wonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked through the weed identification guides, and I think this is Bur Chervill. No flowers on them yet, so I'm not 100% sure. I've gone around and pulled most of them by the roots, out of my Zoysia lawn. Is this mainly a spring weed or does it persist all year? Can I still apply a pre-emergent, or am I now in the post-emergent season?
> 
> How do I now attack this in terms of my yearly schedule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm what this and what my best strategy for future eradication is? I'm hoping this isn't something rare or super invasive. Thank you in advance!
Click to expand...

Looks like wild carrot to me.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Think I gotta Poa problem! But I pulled my half! LOL.

Never ever seen this in my lawn in 15 years. Not a single one in the back yard, but my entire front yard this year is filled with this stuff! Did it just fall from the sky??

Good thing is, after pulling all this stuff in my front yard, now I need help id'ing all the other weeds I can see! LOL

Now as to the rental lot next door, I am thinking some midnight Glyphosate. I'll just act surprised and tell him "Man! looks like you got a bad case of take-all patch!"


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Lonnie Mac said:


> Think I gotta Poa problem! But I pulled my half! LOL.
> 
> Never ever seen this in my lawn in 15 years. Not a single one in the back yard, but my entire front yard this year is filled with this stuff! Did it just fall from the sky??
> 
> Good thing is, after pulling all this stuff in my front yard, now I need help id'ing all the other weeds I can see! LOL
> 
> Now as to the rental lot next door, I am thinking some midnight Glyphosate. I'll just act surprised and tell him "Man! looks like you got a bad case of take-all patch!"


It'll all go away when it heats up. I have a ton as well even after 3 different pre emergents


----------



## BadDad

North Alabama, this grew like a champ after the dormant Bermuda burn. These runners are a foot long already in places. What is it and how is it so mature so quickly? My front yard atleast was weed free away from the concrete edges until the burn. Two types of preemergent before and after the burn.


----------



## Mack Wonder

high leverage said:


> Mack Wonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack Wonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked through the weed identification guides, and I think this is Bur Chervill. No flowers on them yet, so I'm not 100% sure. I've gone around and pulled most of them by the roots, out of my Zoysia lawn. Is this mainly a spring weed or does it persist all year? Can I still apply a pre-emergent, or am I now in the post-emergent season?
> 
> How do I now attack this in terms of my yearly schedule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm what this and what my best strategy for future eradication is? I'm hoping this isn't something rare or super invasive. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like wild carrot to me.
Click to expand...

Wild carrot! Oh my! Is that common? How the heck to you prevent that in the future? I pulled a ton of it out of my front lawn (Zoysia), but haven't seen any in my back yard or the neighbors yards.


----------



## Spammage

BadDad said:


> North Alabama, this grew like a champ after the dormant Bermuda burn. These runners are a foot long already in places. What is it and how is it so mature so quickly? My front yard atleast was weed free away from the concrete edges until the burn. Two types of preemergent before and after the burn.


Good old common bermuda.


----------



## jayteebee

Live in Nashville, Tn.. I've got a salad bar mixed with Bermuda and fescue. I've gone back and forth on this but need some advice. Is this Quackgrass?

While I was out spraying Triad, I quickly realized this looks less like KY31/ fescue, and realized these actually might be weeds the taller they got. From what I've researched, it appears to be Quackgrass since they have a bulb type root and that distinctive leaf blade. Some claim the only way to get rid of it is Glyphosate. If this is quack, will my triad work or do I in fact need to get something stronger to spot spray?

There's tons of these patches all over my yard and not sure where to start.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.


----------



## BadDad

Spammage said:


> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Alabama, this grew like a champ after the dormant Bermuda burn. These runners are a foot long already in places. What is it and how is it so mature so quickly? My front yard atleast was weed free away from the concrete edges until the burn. Two types of preemergent before and after the burn.
> 
> 
> 
> Good old common bermuda.
Click to expand...

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## datcope

So, I put down my first pre/post e a month ago (not sure I have it dialed in) and now I have these little guys popping up. Can anyone tell me what it might be?



The good news is that I think I have the dandelions under control.


----------



## Two9tene

datcope said:


> So, I put down my first pre/post e a month ago (not sure I have it dialed in) and now I have these little guys popping up. Can anyone tell me what it might be?
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that I think I have the dandelions under control.


I'm about 90% Sure that this specimen is a nutsedge!


----------



## datcope

I agree. Per the world wide web, Nutsedge can be quite difficult to eradicate from the yard. The good news is that two of the varieties, purple and yellow, are listed as grasses that Celsius treats. My plan was to broadcast spray the bi-annual amount of Celsius (along with the same amount of Prodiamine) and then followup with spot treatments later this year (ie, as has been mentioned here on the forum, get a good pre-e program going so that there would not be a need to broadcast post-e). Can anyone give me an idea of what 'spot treating' weeds with Celsius might look like?


----------



## CenlaLowell

datcope said:


> I agree. Per the world wide web, Nutsedge can be quite difficult to eradicate from the yard. The good news is that two of the varieties, purple and yellow, are listed as grasses that Celsius treats. My plan was to broadcast spray the bi-annual amount of Celsius (along with the same amount of Prodiamine) and then followup with spot treatments later this year (ie, as has been mentioned here on the forum, get a good pre-e program going so that there would not be a need to broadcast post-e). Can anyone give me an idea of what 'spot treating' weeds with Celsius might look like?


Is there a reason your not using certainty or sedgehammer on the nutsedge?


----------



## datcope

no. I am just getting started doing my own spraying and chose Celsius as my primary post-e. It makes sense that I might need different products in my bag. The reason I was going to come back with it was that it claims to work on both purple and yellow varieties of nutsedge.


----------



## Spammage

datcope said:


> The good news is that two of the varieties, purple and yellow, are listed as grasses that Celsius treats.


I don't see it on my label, and I've never seen it work on Nutsedge.


----------



## datcope

@Spammage you are right. I was looking at the Bayer product portfolio https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-guide/weed-identification-guide.ashx and didn't catch that they say to use Tribute Total for Nutsedge. So, I need to use something other than the Celsius...any preferences?


----------



## Spammage

datcope said:


> @Spammage you are right. I was looking at the Bayer product portfolio https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-guide/weed-identification-guide.ashx and didn't catch that they say to use Tribute Total for Nutsedge. So, I need to use something other than the Celsius...any preferences?


From a cost perspective, Sedgehammer is your cheapest out for a one time buy. 
You can now get a generic in SedgeMaster in a larger quantity. Dismiss and Certainty are other options.


----------



## datcope

@Spammage thanks for the suggestion....I am going to get a couple of packets and give it a go.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.


Not wild garlic or onion


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Art_Vandelay said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wild garlic or onion
Click to expand...

Ok thank you for that. Does anyone else know what it is?


----------



## JWAY

Lonnie Mac said:


> Think I gotta Poa problem! But I pulled my half! LOL.
> 
> Never ever seen this in my lawn in 15 years. Not a single one in the back yard, but my entire front yard this year is filled with this stuff! Did it just fall from the sky??
> 
> Good thing is, after pulling all this stuff in my front yard, now I need help id'ing all the other weeds I can see! LOL
> 
> Now as to the rental lot next door, I am thinking some midnight Glyphosate. I'll just act surprised and tell him "Man! looks like you got a bad case of take-all patch!"
> 
> Spray some Celsius or MSM on it and see what's left after a few weeks. That fine grass looks like Bermuda from a distance. I got some in my lawn this year in the low places that water flowed through from neighbors uphill.


----------



## N LA Hacker

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.


Did it have white seed heads on it before you cut it?


----------



## GrassAndWater12

N LA Hacker said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have white seed heads on it before you cut it?
Click to expand...

Yes the taller more mature ones did have small white seeds.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

N LA Hacker said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have white seed heads on it before you cut it?
Click to expand...

Here is a better picture with the seeds.


----------



## N LA Hacker

GrassAndWater12 said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Wild Garlic/Onion or am I way off? I sprayed MSM on it about a week ago. It grows in small little clusters, is fairly easy to pull up and darker than any other weed and grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have white seed heads on it before you cut it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a better picture with the seeds.
Click to expand...

Poa annua.


----------



## Don_Bass

Can't seem to get rid of this dark grass. Any ideas on killing it without damaging Bermuda?


----------



## Spammage

@Don_Bass you will need to get much closer pics of the "weed" to get help knowing what will kill it.


----------



## Don_Bass

Spammage said:


> @Don_Bass you will need to get much closer pics of the "weed" to get help knowing what will kill it.


Sorry about that mate.


----------



## Don_Bass

It seems to be like that fescue grass


----------



## GrassAndWater12

N LA Hacker said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have white seed heads on it before you cut it?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture with the seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poa annua.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct! After googling POA annua it is def it. It looks like MSM will kill it early in the season but now will Atrazine be my best option? I sprayed Atrazine back in Feb will it be ok to use again? Also should I let it get taller to mow then bag then spray or what? I have been cutting at 2". Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## erdons

Dallisgrass laughed at my Celcius application so I snapped and sprayed it with a heavy dose of glyphosate. 🤬


----------



## Fastchecker

All over my lawn in early spring


----------



## n3k0de

New here... I live in west palm beach Fl. I have a st augustine lawn... i just started to care for it this year and I have this grass type weed growing. I blanket sprayed with Blindside with no luck also Atrazine didnt touch it. Any knowledge on what it could be?







The seed stem really only has a Y look with just 2 a left and right pod with tiny purple flower like coloring on them.


----------



## n3k0de

Here is a closer of stem.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

n3k0de said:


> Here is a closer of stem.


I'm thinking it might be Bahia grass... Not 100% but pretty close. If it is I'd use some Atrazine on it. Good post emergent and pre emergent.


----------



## n3k0de

Thanks but not Bahia as the blades stay small. Any other? The closet I have come was carpet grass but not sure. .


----------



## Confederate Lawn

n3k0de said:


> Thanks but not Bahia as the blades stay small. Any other? The closet I have come was carpet grass but not sure. .


oh gotcha.. its not carpet grass. Carpet grass looks like a cross between St Aug and Centipede. The seed head for carpet grass has a 'Y' with a kicker. (3 shoots) My lawn is mainly carpetgrass. The pics you posted It's definitely not a turf type grass. grassy weed for sure! wish I was more help.


----------



## n3k0de

Yeah I read about the y with the kicker.. thanks again for confirming that. The seed stem only gets maybe 8 inches tall..


----------



## cglarsen

I have these three and I'm tyring to rennovate to all common bermuda - middle variety. I think the right one is nut sedge. Left one seems like a huge type of bermuda. Anyone know?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

cglarsen said:


> I have these three and I'm tyring to rennovate to all common bermuda - middle variety. I think the right one is nut sedge. Left one seems like a huge type of bermuda. Anyone know?


The one on the right does look like nutsedge. See if the stem is square or triangled-"sedges have edges"

Common Bermuda can take on many different forms. It can be large like the one on the left or it can be a finer variety. When you make a "hybrid" variety you essentially make the genetic makeup the same. So it should look nearly the same and uniform in most conditions. Common or non-hybrid can look many many different ways.
An example would be when you drive by a field of corn or beans or wheat or nearly any crop, they all look uniform-same color, same height, same seed pod.


----------



## Mack Wonder

Fastchecker said:


> All over my lawn in early spring


Zoysiagrass maybe? It looks very similar. Or Bermuda.


----------



## cglarsen

Art_Vandelay said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have these three and I'm tyring to rennovate to all common bermuda - middle variety. I think the right one is nut sedge. Left one seems like a huge type of bermuda. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right does look like nutsedge. See if the stem is square or triangled-"sedges have edges"
> 
> Common Bermuda can take on many different forms. It can be large like the one on the left or it can be a finer variety. When you make a "hybrid" variety you essentially make the genetic makeup the same. So it should look nearly the same and uniform in most conditions. Common or non-hybrid can look many many different ways.
> An example would be when you drive by a field of corn or beans or wheat or nearly any crop, they all look uniform-same color, same height, same seed pod.
Click to expand...

It does have edges so yes sedge. Well I need to shrink that huge plant to match my others. Maybe if I mow often it will not grow at a faster rate than the smaller stuff so the height won't be so pronounced. I'm going to make my first cut today..


----------



## hcrum87hc

Any ideas? I can't find anything conclusive. They're growing pretty vigorously in my full sun Bermuda front lawn. I know I need to mow, but I wanted to let these guys grow a little to get a good picture. I plan to cut tomorrow


----------



## Art_Vandelay

hcrum87hc said:


> Any ideas? I can't find anything conclusive. They're growing pretty vigorously in my full sun Bermuda front lawn. I know I need to mow, but I wanted to let these guys grow a little to get a good picture. I plan to cut tomorrow


Not sure what you call them but a three-way herbicide will get them


----------



## Art_Vandelay

cglarsen said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have these three and I'm tyring to rennovate to all common bermuda - middle variety. I think the right one is nut sedge. Left one seems like a huge type of bermuda. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right does look like nutsedge. See if the stem is square or triangled-"sedges have edges"
> 
> Common Bermuda can take on many different forms. It can be large like the one on the left or it can be a finer variety. When you make a "hybrid" variety you essentially make the genetic makeup the same. So it should look nearly the same and uniform in most conditions. Common or non-hybrid can look many many different ways.
> An example would be when you drive by a field of corn or beans or wheat or nearly any crop, they all look uniform-same color, same height, same seed pod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does have edges so yes sedge. Well I need to shrink that huge plant to match my others. Maybe if I mow often it will not grow at a faster rate than the smaller stuff so the height won't be so pronounced. I'm going to make my first cut today..
Click to expand...

Yup. Keep it mowed low and it will morph into a finer bladed Bermuda


----------



## jvmagic

Hi,
I need advice in to control (get rid of) what seems to be bermuda in my tall fescue lawn and flower bed. I'm in San Jose, CA 95118 (Bay Area). This bermuda chokes out my plants in my flower beds. I thought it was crabgrass but based on photos I'm thinking it's bermuda grass. I just put down "Scott's crabgrass pre-emergent and fertilizer" before identifying this weed. What should be my next step? I read a few good reviews on Gordons Ornamec 170 Grass Herbicide. Is this the way to go? Thanks in advance.

**I'm not 100% sure it's Bermuda.....please help identify.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

jvmagic said:


> Hi,
> I need advice in to control (get rid of) what seems to be bermuda in my tall fescue lawn and flower bed. I'm in San Jose, CA 95118 (Bay Area). This bermuda chokes out my plants in my flower beds. I thought it was crabgrass but based on photos I'm thinking it's bermuda grass. I just put down "Scott's crabgrass pre-emergent and fertilizer" before identifying this weed. What should be my next step? I read a few good reviews on Gordons Ornamec 170 Grass Herbicide. Is this the way to go? Thanks in advance.
> 
> **I'm not 100% sure it's Bermuda.....please help identify.


Yup Bermuda grass. I've heard ornamec will work, so will glyphosate. But you'll have to stay after it with anything you spray. It's a tough one to control


----------



## Wilbursan

Any idea what this is? North Alabama, fescue lawn.


----------



## Spammage

jvmagic said:


> **I'm not 100% sure it's Bermuda.....please help identify.


It's bermuda. Flauzifop and triclopyr mix is what you need.

https://www.golfcourseindustry.com/article/gci0512-bermudagrass-infestation/


----------



## hcrum87hc

Art_Vandelay said:


> hcrum87hc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I can't find anything conclusive. They're growing pretty vigorously in my full sun Bermuda front lawn. I know I need to mow, but I wanted to let these guys grow a little to get a good picture. I plan to cut tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you call them but a three-way herbicide will get them
Click to expand...

Thanks. Will Celsius knock it out?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

hcrum87hc said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hcrum87hc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I can't find anything conclusive. They're growing pretty vigorously in my full sun Bermuda front lawn. I know I need to mow, but I wanted to let these guys grow a little to get a good picture. I plan to cut tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you call them but a three-way herbicide will get them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Will Celsius knock it out?
Click to expand...

I would be very surprised if it didn't


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Wilbursan said:


> Any idea what this is? North Alabama, fescue lawn.


Henbit or dead nettle. Any broadleaf herbicide should do. 2,4D maybe


----------



## gkaneko

Art_Vandelay said:


> jvmagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need advice in to control (get rid of) what seems to be bermuda in my tall fescue lawn and flower bed. I'm in San Jose, CA 95118 (Bay Area). This bermuda chokes out my plants in my flower beds. I thought it was crabgrass but based on photos I'm thinking it's bermuda grass. I just put down "Scott's crabgrass pre-emergent and fertilizer" before identifying this weed. What should be my next step? I read a few good reviews on Gordons Ornamec 170 Grass Herbicide. Is this the way to go? Thanks in advance.
> 
> **I'm not 100% sure it's Bermuda.....please help identify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Bermuda grass. I've heard ornamec will work, so will glyphosate. But you'll have to stay after it with anything you spray. It's a tough one to control
Click to expand...

I've had excellent results with Fusilade II to kill bermuda in my zoysia grass. I was pulling my hair out because the bermuda was starting to take over. It's expensive but I only needed 1 or 2 treatments to knock it out.


----------



## LawnRat

I haven't been able to ID this woody weed with long taproot that covers a large part of my yard, especially where many trees used to be. Seems similar to lespedeza but it has serrated leaf edges. Very tough to manually pull.


----------



## Stark

What ever this weed is, it seems to be in patches of a few square yards. My fiance just moved into this house so we inherited this lawn, mostly is St. Augustine grass.


----------



## Impulse1515

Any idea what these weeds are? My yard is covered in them!


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Impulse1515 said:


> Any idea what these weeds are? My yard is covered in them!


Just a guess because the picture isn't good for identifying things-Poa


----------



## ErosionWizard

I looked back a few pages and do not see this one. Hopefully it us common and I just missed it in all the pages. Crazy weeds. This one is one in two small patches in the back yard. Nothing in the front.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

ErosionWizard said:


> I looked back a few pages and do not see this one. Hopefully it us common and I just missed it in all the pages. Crazy weeds. This one is one in two small patches in the back yard. Nothing in the front.


Yellow woodsorrel, any broadleaf herbicide will work. Atrazine works too (big box store products)


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Confederate Lawn said:


> ErosionWizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked back a few pages and do not see this one. Hopefully it us common and I just missed it in all the pages. Crazy weeds. This one is one in two small patches in the back yard. Nothing in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow woodsorrel, any broadleaf herbicide will work. Atrazine works too (big box store products)
Click to expand...

Looks like Black Medic or Hop clover to me. The flower looks more like a ball than a flat flower like Oxalis (yellow woodsorrel). They are quite a bit tougher to control than Yellow Woodsorrel. You'd want to go with the high rate of Celsius or high rate of a 3way herbicide


----------



## Wilbursan

Confederate Lawn said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is? North Alabama, fescue lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henbit or dead nettle. Any broadleaf herbicide should do. 2,4D maybe
Click to expand...

Yep, TZone seems to be killing it pretty good. There's a lot of it though, I think I know who to thank for that.

Thanks


----------



## ErosionWizard

Art_Vandelay said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErosionWizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked back a few pages and do not see this one. Hopefully it us common and I just missed it in all the pages. Crazy weeds. This one is one in two small patches in the back yard. Nothing in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow woodsorrel, any broadleaf herbicide will work. Atrazine works too (big box store products)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Black Medic or Hop clover to me. The flower looks more like a ball than a flat flower like Oxalis (yellow woodsorrel). They are quite a bit tougher to control than Yellow Woodsorrel. You'd want to go with the high rate of Celsius or high rate of a 3way herbicide
Click to expand...

Thank you. I belive it is Black Medic. I looked at some more pics and found this... "Commonly found: Lawns stressed from compaction, heat and drought". Sounds like my yard. The pack everything down so tight when building. Than my lazy landscaper didn't even do anything to fix the ground before laying my sod. It was such a cluster F. They spread a couple of bucket loads of cheap compost bs that had glass in it.

Anyways, I would expect many issues in my yard can be fixed with better overall soil quality. Test continue.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Is this ryegrass? It pulls out of the ground super easy. Groes really fast. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Two9tene

Got these little motor scooters popping up all over the lawn. Any ideas and remedy's?


----------



## EOppie

I believe this is nutsedge. But would appreciate any insight before I invest in an herbicide

It is in an empire Zoysia lawn in Central Florida.


----------



## Stro3579

What is this and how to kill it without damaging my common Bermuda grass? It seems a little yellow compared to the Bermuda.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Two9tene said:


> Got these little motor scooters popping up all over the lawn. Any ideas and remedy's?


Yellow woodsorrel (Oxalis). Any broadleaf herbicide will get it


----------



## Art_Vandelay

EOppie said:


> I believe this is nutsedge. But would appreciate any insight before I invest in an herbicide
> 
> It is in an empire Zoysia lawn in Central Florida.


Yes. Nutsedge


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Stro3579 said:


> What is this and how to kill it without damaging my common Bermuda grass? It seems a little yellow compared to the Bermuda.


Looks like yellowish Bermuda grass


----------



## n3k0de

LawnRat said:


> I haven't been able to ID this woody weed with long taproot that covers a large part of my yard, especially where many trees used to be. Seems similar to lespedeza but it has serrated leaf edges. Very tough to manually pull.


I to have this... Blindside gave it hell but it still is alive... pulling it sucks. Would love to know..


----------



## n3k0de

n3k0de said:


> New here... I live in west palm beach Fl. I have a st augustine lawn... i just started to care for it this year and I have this grass type weed growing. I blanket sprayed with Blindside with no luck also Atrazine didnt touch it. Any knowledge on what it could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seed stem really only has a Y look with just 2 a left and right pod with tiny purple flower like coloring on them.


India crabgrass


----------



## Impulse1515

Anybody have an idea what this weed is? Bermuda lawn in west texas.


----------



## raymond

Do y'all agree this is a type of common honeysuckle? It has grown in wildly on its own and is forming a type of hedge on my lawn. I'm likely going to kill it off and pine straw this side hill. thoughts?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

raymond said:


> Do y'all agree this is a type of common honeysuckle? It has grown in wildly on its own and is forming a type of hedge on my lawn. I'm likely going to kill it off and pine straw this side hill. thoughts?


I'd like the honeysuckle way better than pine straw


----------



## xraydesigns

I have a patch of centipede grass growing in a section of my bermuda lawn. I sprayed it with roundup in the fall and I'm considering putting in Bermuda plug now. My only concern is the centipede stolons seems yellow green. Is that how it should look when it is dead?


----------



## xraydesigns

I have a patch of centipede grass growing in a section of my bermuda lawn. I sprayed it with roundup in the fall and I'm considering putting in Bermuda plug now. My only concern is the centipede stolons seems yellow green. Is that how it should look when it is dead?


----------



## bmw

Is this crabgrass, nutsedge, crowfoot grass or what? At first I thought it was crabgrass but not so sure since it grows so tall as you can see in the last pic. I overseeded with annual rye Fall 2017 and I'm pretty sure this caused the weed problems I'm seeing now. I have a zoysia lawn in Alabama. Thanks for any insight. I sprayed Spectracidd Weed Stop for Lawns (with quinclorac) twice but it didn't do much for this weed.


----------



## raymond

bmw said:


> Is this crabgrass, nutsedge, crowfoot grass or what? At first I thought it was crabgrass but not so sure since it grows so tall as you can see in the last pic. I overseeded with annual rye Fall 2017 and I'm pretty sure this caused the weed problems I'm seeing now. I have a zoysia lawn in Alabama. Thanks for any insight. I sprayed Spectracidd Weed Stop for Lawns (with quinclorac) twice but it didn't do much for this weed.


Not nutsedge. I'm thinking crabgrass.

If you watch LCN on YT you'll often hear him say that adult crabgrass is harder to kill than younger crab grass. You might just want to pull what you can by hand, and kill anything new with chemicals.

Last season i used Roundup For Lawns and it worked well on crabgrass.


----------



## TexasLawns

Any ideas on what this is? Pre-emergent did well on everything but this.


----------



## JWAY

TexasLawns said:


> Any ideas on what this is? Pre-emergent did well on everything but this.


Looks like Wild Carrot


----------



## Spammage

xraydesigns said:


> I have a patch of centipede grass growing in a section of my bermuda lawn. I sprayed it with roundup in the fall and I'm considering putting in Bermuda plug now. My only concern is the centipede stolons seems yellow green. Is that how it should look when it is dead?


No, certainly looks like the "kill" was anything but.


----------



## Spammage

bmw said:


> Is this crabgrass, nutsedge, crowfoot grass or what? At first I thought it was crabgrass but not so sure since it grows so tall as you can see in the last pic. I overseeded with annual rye Fall 2017 and I'm pretty sure this caused the weed problems I'm seeing now. I have a zoysia lawn in Alabama. Thanks for any insight. I sprayed Spectracidd Weed Stop for Lawns (with quinclorac) twice but it didn't do much for this weed.


Definitely not Nutsedge or crabgrass. If you don't have much, I would pull it or paint the leaves with Round Up. If you do, then Celsius might be a solution. If you can get a picture of a seed head, identification will be easier.


----------



## jjepeto

I have been rehabbing the horrible Bermuda lawn that came with my house. During dormancy I sprayed glyphosate which did great, as well as an apication of Prodiamine split rate in late February. I have these 2 weeds which have refused to die.

I believe this one is nutsedge, which I plan to spray sulfentrazone on (image nutsedge killer). Just looking for confirmation or identify if I'm wrong. 

























This one I have no idea. I've been spraying a standard 3-way with quinclorac on spots of broadleaf weeds but it has had no effect on this one.


----------



## Spammage

First is Nutsedge. The second looks like young crabgrass, but quinclorac should smoke it if it is. What kind of sprayer are you using?


----------



## jjepeto

Spammage said:


> First is Nutsedge. The second looks like young crabgrass, but quinclorac should smoke it if it is. What kind of sprayer are you using?


Quinclorac is in the RTU weed b Gon plus crabgrass control with the attached wand sprayer. I also have image with quinclorac concentrate that I could mix in a spray can if needed.


----------



## Spammage

jjepeto said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> First is Nutsedge. The second looks like young crabgrass, but quinclorac should smoke it if it is. What kind of sprayer are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac is in the RTU weed b Gon plus crabgrass control with the attached wand sprayer. I also have image with quinclorac concentrate that I could mix in a spray can if needed.
Click to expand...

Well, if you are getting the leaves wet and allowing it to dry, it should be working. So far you haven't even made it sick, so I wou look to something else. You can obviously paint the leaves with Round Up, but if you have a lot that isn't practical.


----------



## Snow02

CenlaLowell said:


> I got two more I'm curious about. What are these


I think I've got the same stuff here. These are just earlier on/better controlled, but I think it's the same.

Any ideas?


----------



## jjepeto

Spammage said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> First is Nutsedge. The second looks like young crabgrass, but quinclorac should smoke it if it is. What kind of sprayer are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac is in the RTU weed b Gon plus crabgrass control with the attached wand sprayer. I also have image with quinclorac concentrate that I could mix in a spray can if needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you are getting the leaves wet and allowing it to dry, it should be working. So far you haven't even made it sick, so I wou look to something else. You can obviously paint the leaves with Round Up, but if you have a lot that isn't practical.
Click to expand...

I do have a lot so painting is not a fun way to go. I sprayed a few test spots with mesotrione to see if it has any effect while I keep searching for an identification. I used the NCSU Weed ID took and came up with carpetgrass or crowfootgrass. But I'm not great at accurately using that tool.


----------



## bmw

Spammage said:


> bmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this crabgrass, nutsedge, crowfoot grass or what? At first I thought it was crabgrass but not so sure since it grows so tall as you can see in the last pic. I overseeded with annual rye Fall 2017 and I'm pretty sure this caused the weed problems I'm seeing now. I have a zoysia lawn in Alabama. Thanks for any insight. I sprayed Spectracidd Weed Stop for Lawns (with quinclorac) twice but it didn't do much for this weed.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not Nutsedge or crabgrass. If you don't have much, I would pull it or paint the leaves with Round Up. If you do, then Celsius might be a solution. If you can get a picture of a seed head, identification will be easier.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. Yeah, I figured it wasn't nutsedge because the weed in my pics has that thick stem star-like base and I think nutsedge is a summer weed. The only explanation I can think is it's a young type of crabgrass. There are like 12 different types... but still not absolutely sure. I've seen a similar pic online that labeled it crabgrass though...
I'm pulling as much as possible but this thing grows so quickly.


----------



## hcrum87hc

hcrum87hc said:


> Any ideas? I can't find anything conclusive. They're growing pretty vigorously in my full sun Bermuda front lawn. I know I need to mow, but I wanted to let these guys grow a little to get a good picture. I plan to cut tomorrow


Upon further investigation, I'm pretty sure this is American Burnweed, and my front yard is infested. Time to break out the Celsius.


----------



## jjepeto

Spammage said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> First is Nutsedge. The second looks like young crabgrass, but quinclorac should smoke it if it is. What kind of sprayer are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac is in the RTU weed b Gon plus crabgrass control with the attached wand sprayer. I also have image with quinclorac concentrate that I could mix in a spray can if needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you are getting the leaves wet and allowing it to dry, it should be working. So far you haven't even made it sick, so I wou look to something else. You can obviously paint the leaves with Round Up, but if you have a lot that isn't practical.
Click to expand...

I spot sprayed about 5 small clumps with mesotrione and it seems like after 24 hours there is some noticable discoloration and wilting. There should be even more noticable results within the next 48 hours. My dilemma is that tenacity isn't listed as very good for use on Bermuda. So I don't want to have to use it to eliminate this weed and stunt the Bermuda since I'm trying to get it to spread and thicken this year. That would be a frustrating setback.

Since you mentioned crabgrass earlier, I thought it might be too early for this size here, but this article and image from Purdue are leading me to believe you are correct. I'll do more focused trials with quinclorac before ruling it out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TexasLawns

Snow02 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got two more I'm curious about. What are these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got the same stuff here. These are just earlier on/better controlled, but I think it's the same.
> 
> Any ideas?
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that's wild carrot. 
https://foragefax.tamu.edu/2013/04/10/weed-of-the-week-wild-carrot/


----------



## Herb

TexasLawns said:


> Any ideas on what this is? Pre-emergent did well on everything but this.


I used Speed Zone to kill my wild carrot.


----------



## anthonybilotta

This stuff is popping up in small clusters in my Bermuda grass. It blends in pretty well with the grass but the blades are a bit thicker. It spreads via an underground stem. It is a pain in the butt to try and pick by hand, it does not come up very easily. Any thoughts ?


----------



## xraydesigns

@anthonybilotta It looks to me like nutsedge. When you pull it does it come up with a small bulb? If so I wouldn't encourage you to continue pulling it. I would use either sedge hammer, sedge Henderson or image to spot spray. If you have any form of wdg pre-emergent I'd add it to my mix aswell. This helps to controll the bulbs that are underground.


----------



## Wazza13

Goosegrass? I have quite a few of these spread throughout my common Bermuda lawn. In March I spot sprayed at the full application rate of Dismiss and saw yellowing of the plant, but not full kill off. Did I just spray too early in the season or is this something other than Goosegrass? I also did a broadcast application of Quinclorac 75DF and that didn't seem to touch it. I'm in USDA 8b/9a for reference, and the temps now are consistently in the mid-high 90's.


----------



## Greendoc

xraydesigns said:


> @anthonybilotta It looks to me like nutsedge. When you pull it does it come up with a small bulb? If so I wouldn't encourage you to continue pulling it. I would use either sedge hammer, sedge Henderson or image to spot spray. If you have any form of wdg pre-emergent I'd add it to my mix aswell. This helps to controll the bulbs that are underground.


There a a green spiked ball shaped seed head. That suggests it is a close relative of Nutsedge. Kyllinga AKA Cyperus Brevifolius. Sulfentrazone does a good job of controlling this. Sedgehammer not so much.


----------



## soonersfan4512

What is this and will Celsius kill it?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

1.33 bottle of sedge hammer comes with a tiny measuring spoon. Is this the correct amount per gallon in a pump sprayer? Mixed one scoop with 2tsp of MSO and it hasn't touched the sedge. A few of the smaller ones are showing yellow tips but the rest laughed at it. It's been a week already.

.


----------



## freggie060

Can you tell me what this is and how too keep it gone... thank..


----------



## Snow02

TexasLawns said:


> Snow02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got two more I'm curious about. What are these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got the same stuff here. These are just earlier on/better controlled, but I think it's the same.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure that's wild carrot.
> https://foragefax.tamu.edu/2013/04/10/weed-of-the-week-wild-carrot/
Click to expand...

Yep! Looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## JWAY

Greendoc said:


> xraydesigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> @anthonybilotta It looks to me like nutsedge. When you pull it does it come up with a small bulb? If so I wouldn't encourage you to continue pulling it. I would use either sedge hammer, sedge Henderson or image to spot spray. If you have any form of wdg pre-emergent I'd add it to my mix aswell. This helps to controll the bulbs that are underground.
> 
> 
> 
> There a a green spiked ball shaped seed head. That suggests it is a close relative of Nutsedge. Kyllinga AKA Cyperus Brevifolius. Sulfentrazone does a good job of controlling this. Sedgehammer not so much.
Click to expand...

I used low rate of Sedgehammer mixed with low rate of Blindside (Sulfentrazone + MSM) and it knocked the bottom out of my Kyllinga infestation and worked well on the scattered Nutsedge I had.


----------



## lvlikeyv

I've had these long stringers in my yard for a while now.

They appear to be dead. Should I just leave them or pull them out?

It also looks like I'm getting some mushrooms popping up. Should I be concerned? If so, what a good plan of action?

I've sprayed 24-D, prodiamine, Celsius, and put down my first app of 13-13-13 fert.


----------



## RDZed

jjepeto said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac is in the RTU weed b Gon plus crabgrass control with the attached wand sprayer. I also have image with quinclorac concentrate that I could mix in a spray can if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you are getting the leaves wet and allowing it to dry, it should be working. So far you haven't even made it sick, so I wou look to something else. You can obviously paint the leaves with Round Up, but if you have a lot that isn't practical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spot sprayed about 5 small clumps with minestrone and it seems like after 24 hours there is some noticable discoloration and wilting. There should be even more noticable results within the next 48 hours. My dilemma is that tenacity isn't listed as very good for use on Bermuda. So I don't want to have to use it to eliminate this weed and stunt the Bermuda since I'm trying to get it to spread and thicken this year. That would be a frustrating setback.
> 
> Since you mentioned crabgrass earlier, I thought it might be too early for this size here, but this article and image from Purdue are leading me to believe you are correct. I'll do more focused trials with quinclorac before ruling it out. Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...

First image was def nutsedge. Second image im leaning more towards young Dallisgrass, although young crabgrass and dallisgrass are almost indistinguishable. If the quinclorac ended up not working out, its probably dallisgrass. Best thing ive been able to find for Dallisgrass in Bermuda with minimal effect on the bermuda, is Target 6. Which is MSMA and my not be available in your state. Luckily its available in Va for spot treating.


----------



## jjepeto

RDZed said:


> First image was def nutsedge. Second image im leaning more towards young Dallisgrass, although young crabgrass and dallisgrass are almost indistinguishable. If the quinclorac ended up not working out, its probably dallisgrass. Best thing ive been able to find for Dallisgrass in Bermuda with minimal effect on the bermuda, is Target 6. Which is MSMA and my not be available in your state. Luckily its available in Va for spot treating.


Thanks for confirming both. I think you and @Spammage are correct. I've sprayed with Spectracide for lawns which has sulfentrazone to target the nutsedge and quinclorac for the you crabgrass. The weed b gon product didn't produce a very fine mist so I think the crabgrass was shedding the larger droplets. Using a finer mist sprayer has made everything start to wilt and discolor. I'll likely do a second spot application in about a week.


----------



## RDZed

Okay, cool. If the quinclorac took care of the second weed in the pic, it was crabgrass. Quinclorac doesn't effect Dallisgrass to the point of death. It acts more like a retardant, It will yellow but not die.

Also, if you're having trouble with the herbicide beading off and not sticking to the target plant, add a tablespoon of cheap liquid dish soap to your mix, prior to the app. It's not the preferred surfactant but it's fine in a pinch. A lot of herbicides have a surfactant in it but I've noticed most are marginal to almost completely ineffective. I always add an extra dash of surfactant to cover what the manufacturer lacks.

Let us know how it goes. GL.


----------



## RanchGuy

Backyard is looking much better than last year thanks to the forum. But i got these all over. is there a herbicide for these? Or do i have to go through and manually pull these puppies out?


----------



## RDZed

Looks like Poa A. Just let it die off this summer and go nuts with a pre m in the fall.


----------



## RanchGuy

RDZed said:


> Looks like Poa A. Just let it die off this summer and go nuts with a pre m in the fall.


Thanks! I sprayed Prodiamine early spring but this stuff had already sprouted. Very pleased to hear it will catch it with a fall spray.


----------



## Spammage

@RanchGuy not poa. The blades are much to wide and at that size, it would have about a million seeds on it. Prodiamine in the Fall should still stop it, but I would hit that with some Celsius.

edit - seedhead looks like rescuegrass.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

I sprayed Prodiamine towards the end of February and have these little guys popping up around the yard. Not sure if its crabgrass or what but the pre-emergent should've taken care of them or so I thought.


----------



## JKH7

You've got nutsedge my friend. I like certainty+ mso


----------



## JKH7

Throw in some quicksilver also if you got it


----------



## Keepin It Reel

JKH7 said:


> You've got nutsedge my friend. I like certainty+ mso


Thanks for the quick response. I'm guessing my pre-emergent doesn't cover nutsedge.

I was thinking about picking up some Celsius from a local store. They sell 10oz for $100 which I've seen upwards of $150. Would Celsius work for nutsedge or should I be leaning more towards Certainty?


----------



## lvlikeyv

MeanDean said:


> JKH7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got nutsedge my friend. I like certainty+ mso
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I'm guessing my pre-emergent doesn't cover nutsedge.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up some Celsius from a local store. They sell 10oz for $100 which I've seen upwards of $150. Would Celsius work for nutsedge or should I be leaning more towards Certainty?
Click to expand...

I dont think Celsius works very well on nutsedge. I bought some single use packets of sedgehammer online. for like $10.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

lvlikeyv said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKH7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got nutsedge my friend. I like certainty+ mso
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I'm guessing my pre-emergent doesn't cover nutsedge.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up some Celsius from a local store. They sell 10oz for $100 which I've seen upwards of $150. Would Celsius work for nutsedge or should I be leaning more towards Certainty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think Celsius works very well on nutsedge. I bought some single use packets of sedgehammer online. for like $10.
Click to expand...

I read over the product label and didn't see sedge listed. My local Lowes carries Image which is supposed to be great for sedge and a few other weeds. I figured for $20 it's worth a shot especially since I'm just spot treating.

Should Prodiamine 65 WDG have prevented the Nutsedge?


----------



## JKH7

Glad to help. Yes you're correct, prodiamine won't prevent it. Unfortunately Celsius won't control nutsedge, but it wouldn't be a bad investment as it controls many other weeds and is gentle on the turf. If you don't feel like spending the money on certainty you could try image kills nutsedge. It works well also


----------



## lvlikeyv

MeanDean said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I'm guessing my pre-emergent doesn't cover nutsedge.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up some Celsius from a local store. They sell 10oz for $100 which I've seen upwards of $150. Would Celsius work for nutsedge or should I be leaning more towards Certainty?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Celsius works very well on nutsedge. I bought some single use packets of sedgehammer online. for like $10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read over the product label and didn't see sedge listed. My local Lowes carries Image which is supposed to be great for sedge and a few other weeds. I figured for $20 it's worth a shot especially since I'm just spot treating.
> 
> Should Prodiamine 65 WDG have prevented the Nutsedge?
Click to expand...

I dont think prodiamine will take care of sedges very well either. I plan on using the SedgeHammer packets soon. I'll post updates in my journal if youre interested. Not sure if you already stated you had celsius or not, but I just put down my first application early april and half my yard is dead. That would have been a bad thing but half of my yard was weeds. Celsius works!

I sprayed my prodiamine early this spring and I still see some spots of poa popping up. I'm learning its a long journey of consistency. The longer you use pre emergents the less likely huge breakouts will occur.


----------



## Texas 68

Hey guys new member here. 

I recently purchased a foreclosure home that sat for some time and the yard was neglected. I'm currently battling Dallis grass with very little success, Now that the weather has warmed up in North Texas I have a new weeds (grassy) that has invaded the lawn that I have been unable to identify. So what are they and how do I kill it? :|


























Dallis grass I'm battling. Everything I've read is saying dig up (must get 100%, which would be impossible) or spot treat with Glyphosate. It has taken up I'd say 45 % of my lawn. I'd resod the whole thing, but I have 1/2 acre and not willing to make the leap just yet. Any tips?


----------



## Spammage

@Texas 68 yikes... I'm still a believer in MSMA being the best way to get rid of dallisgrass, but it isn't labeled for residential use anymore. It can still be purchased though if you are so inclined. I've been calling the other weed green foxtail, but someone posted a write up from KSU that said it is little barley (I think).


----------



## Keepin It Reel

I have these little guys popping up. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Texas 68

Spammage said:


> @Texas 68 yikes... I'm still a believer in MSMA being the best way to get rid of dallisgrass, but it isn't labeled for residential use anymore. It can still be purchased though if you are so inclined. I've been calling the other weed green foxtail, but someone posted a write up from KSU that said it is little barley (I think).


Thanks Spammage.

I'm just concerned spraying the lawn with MSMA and it lingering. Our kids and dogs play in the yards, just worry how long it stays toxic after it drys, stays in soil, etc.


----------



## Hann Kast

These things are popping up on the side of my house. I put down some pre-emergent and some Celsius a couple months back. What is this and what would take care of it?


----------



## FlaDave

Hann Kast said:


> These things are popping up on the side of my house. I put down some pre-emergent and some Celsius a couple months back. What is this and what would take care of it?


The bermuda seedheads? You will need a complete kill and re-sod to get rid of them. There's a lot of bermuda in there.


----------



## Hann Kast

Ohhhh, didn't realize it was Bermuda seedheads. I only started taking serious care of my lawn this year. I've been mowing high hoping my St. Augustine will slowly take over. I imagine it'll take a few seasons but I know Bermuda likes to be mowed low so I figure this is an easy way to take care of it. Or is my thinking way off?

Thanks for the identification!


----------



## FlaDave

@Hann Kast I too tried that for a while and gave up. The bermuda just kept spreading over time. I decided to stop fighting it and embrace my new bermuda lawn. Apparently the only thing that can remove the bermuda from st aug is shade.


----------



## Hann Kast

Well rats. Makes sense it's only growing in the unshaded parts of my lawn.


----------



## Shaky

So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.


----------



## Two9tene

Shaky said:


> So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.


Way too broad to be a sedge. Looks like dallisgrass or maybe even johnsongrass. Anybody else care to chime in?


----------



## Two9tene

Hann Kast said:


> These things are popping up on the side of my house. I put down some pre-emergent and some Celsius a couple months back. What is this and what would take care of it?


Yeah that's a Bermuda dominant lawn there. If Bermuda is not your thing your best bet is to kill the entire thing off and start over.


----------



## Spammage

Two9tene said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too broad to be a sedge. Looks like dallisgrass or maybe even johnsongrass. Anybody else care to chime in?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, it does look like dallisgrass.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Shaky said:


> So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.


That's Johnson grass. MSMA will get it or you can paint with Gly. It will take several apps of Gly to control it. Don't try to pull it up because the rhizomes are very aggressive and it'll multiply where you break it


----------



## lambert

Dallisgrass?


----------



## FlaDave

lambert said:


> Dallisgrass?


Common bermuda.


----------



## Two9tene

FlaDave said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallisgrass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common bermuda.
Click to expand...

Funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Shaky

Art_Vandelay said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Johnson grass. MSMA will get it or you can paint with Gly. It will take several apps of Gly to control it. Don't try to pull it up because the rhizomes are very aggressive and it'll multiply where you break it
Click to expand...

How frequently should I gly it? Also is this the same as msma?


----------



## lambert

FlaDave said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallisgrass?
> 
> Common bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, actually meant to post this photo:
Click to expand...


----------



## Spammage

Shaky said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been working on these all spring but can't get rid of them. I have used some image southern lawn and it has gotten rid of everything but this stuff. Is it sedge? Image is labeled for yellow sedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Johnson grass. MSMA will get it or you can paint with Gly. It will take several apps of Gly to control it. Don't try to pull it up because the rhizomes are very aggressive and it'll multiply where you break it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How frequently should I gly it? Also is this the same as msma?
Click to expand...

Painting it with glyphosate once should be enough. And no, MSM is not the same thing as MSMA.


----------



## Spammage

lambert said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallisgrass?
> 
> Common bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, actually meant to post this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like it, but you posted the photo inside the quote, so the picture is small.

edit - I got the picture to show larger. It could be dallisgrass. If you see any seed heads, they can be a big help in identifying grassy weeds.


----------



## Two9tene

@lambert



Looks like Poa to me. What's the consensus on this one gentlemen?


----------



## lambert

Spammage said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, actually meant to post this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't look like it, but you posted the photo inside the quote, so the picture is small.
> 
> edit - I got the picture to show larger. It could be dallisgrass. If you see any seed heads, they can be a big help in identifying grassy weeds.
Click to expand...

Thanks Spammage. This is actually in my sisters lawn (centipede).


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Spammage said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Johnson grass. MSMA will get it or you can paint with Gly. It will take several apps of Gly to control it. Don't try to pull it up because the rhizomes are very aggressive and it'll multiply where you break it
> 
> 
> 
> How frequently should I gly it? Also is this the same as msma?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Painting it with glyphosate once should be enough. And no, MSM is not the same thing as MSMA.
Click to expand...

Right. Msm is not MSMA. You'll kill just part of the plant with Gly if you paint it once. It will come back. You have to keep at it. I've never seen complete control of Johnson grass with one app of Gly.


----------



## JWAY

Spammage said:


> @Texas 68 yikes... I'm still a believer in MSMA being the best way to get rid of dallisgrass, but it isn't labeled for residential use anymore. It can still be purchased though if you are so inclined. I've been calling the other weed green foxtail, but someone posted a write up from KSU that said it is little barley (I think).
> 
> @Texas 68 Looks like Little Barley to me but....since grasses commonly known as Foxtail cover four different Genus and hundreds of different Species they won't all be controlled by the same herbicide. Best to take a sample to your county agent's office to get their advice. In Texas that's the A&M AgriLife office in your county.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxtail_(diaspore)


----------



## Seth_13




----------



## Confederate Lawn

Mushrooms


----------



## macwhite4265

What is this?


----------



## dre white

Could be a type of dove weed. I would use Celsius and spray and prey. Or pull out the MSMA but I like to save that for Dallis Grass.


----------



## Killmeh

Crabgrass?


----------



## Spammage

Killmeh said:


> Crabgrass?


Looks like dallisgrass.


----------



## Killmeh

Spammage said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass.
Click to expand...

Thanks, should be easy enough to spot spray


----------



## swimm397

@MeanDean I had a pretty big problem with Nutsedge last year. I used the Image ready to spray, and coated my whole lawn, only did one application. Had some more pop up so far, but not like it was last year. I also sprayed it with some Roundup cause it was making me mad, and that actually killed it. Will be buying some packets of Sedgehammer for spot treatments.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

swimm397 said:


> @MeanDean I had a pretty big problem with Nutsedge last year. I used the Image ready to spray, and coated my whole lawn, only did one application. Had some more pop up so far, but not like it was last year. I also sprayed it with some Roundup cause it was making me mad, and that actually killed it. Will be buying some packets of Sedgehammer for spot treatments.


I have it really bad in my backyard. There's a pond just beyond my fence line with tall grassy weeds. Not sure if I'm getting weeds in my lawn from that but the nutsedge is strong this year and my pre-emergent apparently did nothing for it.


----------



## BaggerVance

Any help would be appreciated. I ran a mid rate of Celsius about 5 weeks ago and it didn't touch the stuff with the "fluffy" seed heads. I have jubilee Bermuda in this area.


----------



## bassadict69

I am hoping Celsius takes care of most of this...

Is this Poa? Whatever it is, it is pretty widespread.

https://youtu.be/9a0svZj5Ozg


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Crabgrass, dallisgrass, poa....all the weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ecks from Tex said:


> Crabgrass, dallisgrass, poa....all the weeds.


Nailed it.

@bassadict69 I'd expect two apps, at medium rate, about a month apart. Use MSO. Likely going to have to paintbrush the dallisgrass with glyphosate. Best of luck.


----------



## bassadict69

Which one is the tallest stuff that covers most of the area?

I used NIS this round, should I switch to MSO next round?


----------



## Movingshrub

The larger different looking weed at 23 seconds looks like Dallisgrass.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@bassadict69, I merged your thread here.


----------



## bassadict69

I never can tell who people are replying to in this thread...


----------



## RDZed

Damn the Poa and Chick are hanging around a long time this spring. Friggn sedge is already starting to show. Guess I've been spoiled the past few years with the winter to summer, 35 to 90 degree skip of spring. Proper Spring so far in the Mid Atlantic.


----------



## Saints

Can I get a positive ID on this?

























I spot treated with some Image today hoping that will get rid of it.


----------



## Killmeh

What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.


----------



## Wazza13

Does anyone know what this might be in my common Bermuda lawn?


----------



## Texas MH

Killmeh said:


> What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.


@Killmeh This looks similar to what I've been battling in some areas all last year with no luck. Lime green and grows 3xs faster than my Bermuda. My best 'guess' after a lot of research is that its Orchard Grass and nothing I tried last year worked on it. It's too big of an area for me to go with the 'dig it out' or 'paint with gly' methods. I asked @thegrassfactor last week about this on his live stream and he mentioned that Celsius + Revolver might take it down, but haven't tried it yet. Revolver is $$$, but I'm going to bite the bullet because I want it gone.


----------



## Killmeh

Texas MH said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Killmeh This looks similar to what I've been battling in some areas all last year with no luck. Lime green and grows 3xs faster than my Bermuda. My best 'guess' after a lot of research is that its Orchard Grass and nothing I tried last year worked on it. It's too big of an area for me to go with the 'dig it out' or 'paint with gly' methods. I asked @thegrassfactor last week about this on his live stream and he mentioned that Celsius + Revolver might take it down, but haven't tried it yet. Revolver is $$$, but I'm going to bite the bullet because I want it gone.
Click to expand...

Let me know how it works. My area is pretty big but I could paint it...but any advice on doing that? Everytime I've tried with a sponge brush I have a lot of innocent dead Bermuda lol


----------



## Philly_Gunner

My neighbor to the East puts zero effort into his lawn, it's an absolute wreck. These have started to creep across into my yard. I'm planning on doing a Celsius application as soon as I get a few dry days in a row. It does leak a milky substance when the stalk is broken. Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## JWAY

Philly_Gunner said:


> My neighbor to the East puts zero effort into his lawn, it's an absolute wreck. These have started to creep across into my yard. I'm planning on doing a Celsius application as soon as I get a few dry days in a row. It does leak a milky substance when the stalk is broken. Any ideas what this might be?


Looks like a seedling from a tree or a shrub. Is there a tree/shrub around your property with similar looking leaves?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

JWAY said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor to the East puts zero effort into his lawn, it's an absolute wreck. These have started to creep across into my yard. I'm planning on doing a Celsius application as soon as I get a few dry days in a row. It does leak a milky substance when the stalk is broken. Any ideas what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a seedling from a tree or a shrub. Is there a tree/shrub around your property with similar looking leaves?
Click to expand...

Negative. There are several sprigs along the east side of my lawn and a few on the east side of my front lawn. The stalk is very soft and I'm unable to pluck them out without it breaking.


----------



## daganh62

Saints said:


> Can I get a positive ID on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spot treated with some Image today hoping that will get rid of it.


That is perennial rye. Your sod supplier probably over seeded it last year but not this year. A few roots probably managed to survive the previous summer.


----------



## daganh62

We deal with these every once in a while and when they come they come hard. They also get thorns after awhile.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

daganh62 said:


> We deal with these every once in a while and when they come they come hard. They also get thorns after awhile.


Black Medic or Hop Clover. Triplet or Trimec 992


----------



## WarEagle26

Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.


----------



## dre white

Need help with this weed, I believe its dog fennel


----------



## Redtwin

WarEagle26 said:


> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.


Possibly topedo grass... if so, I believe Quinchlorac will get rid of it. Go easy on the rate though with the Tifway 419. I sprayed it "angry" once and it stunted my 419 pretty heavily.


----------



## WarEagle26

Redtwin said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly topedo grass... if so, I believe Quinchlorac will get rid of it. Go easy on the rate though with the Tifway 419. I sprayed it "angry" once and it stunted my 419 pretty heavily.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think you may be right. The more I've been looking around here and other places online, the more I am starting to think it is torpedo grass. I have some MSMA, but need to check to see if that has any effect on it. Otherwise, looks like I may need to buy some Quinclorac.


----------



## dre white

Redtwin said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly topedo grass... if so, I believe Quinchlorac will get rid of it. Go easy on the rate though with the Tifway 419. I sprayed it "angry" once and it stunted my 419 pretty heavily.
Click to expand...

I believe that is goosegrass. Goosegrass (Galium aparine) is an annual weed found in warm season turf grasses. The grass seeds readily and spreads on the wind from lawn to lawn.


----------



## FlaDave

dre white said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly topedo grass... if so, I believe Quinchlorac will get rid of it. Go easy on the rate though with the Tifway 419. I sprayed it "angry" once and it stunted my 419 pretty heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that is goosegrass. Goosegrass (Galium aparine) is an annual weed found in warm season turf grasses. The grass seeds readily and spreads on the wind from lawn to lawn.
Click to expand...

Looks like good ol' common bermuda to me.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

dre white said:


> Need help with this weed, I believe its dog fennel


Yep


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

WarEagle26 said:


> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.


Goose and torpedo - dismiss might get both. Quinclorac is your best bet for torpedo (if dismiss wont). Get started on it asap.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

viva_oldtrafford said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this other grass/weed is that I have growing in my bermudagrass? I have noticed it in several places and it seems to be spreading pretty aggressively. I want to get rid of it before it spreads too much but don't know what it is or what would be effective on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose and torpedo - dismiss might get both. Quinclorac is your best bet for torpedo (if dismiss wont). Get started on it asap.
Click to expand...

Every picture is Bermuda grass. Common Bermuda grass. Cynodon dactylon


----------



## Opie

Need help identifying this weed in my Bermuda


----------



## bassadict69

Dollarweed?


----------



## dre white

bassadict69 said:


> Dollarweed?


Dollarweed has small, round, shiny leaves that are shaped like coins. It's often mistaken for dichondra, a weed with similar round leaves, but the difference is in the stem. Dollarweed's stem comes directly out of the center of the leaf, while dichondra's stem is attached at the edge of the leaf. As weeds go, dollarweed's glossy leaves are actually rather pretty, and if you can keep it under control, dollarweed can serve as a groundcover in impossible areas.

The main culprit in a dollarweed invasion of your lawn is too much water. Whether it's caused by over-irrigating, too much rain, or poor soil drainage, thin turf in wet areas can quickly be taken over by this tough and hardy plant. Dollarweed spreads both by seeds and underground roots, making it very difficult to eliminate. Like many weeds, you may find that you're managing dollarweed rather than eradicating it.


----------



## bassadict69

Thanks Dre...


----------



## meldon44

Hello! This is my first time on this forum, as well as my first time having a yard that I have to take care of myself. We moved in during the winter, so we didn't know just how bad the yard is, but it's completely overrun with weeds, and there seems to be little grass to speak of.

I've been able to ID a couple of the common weeds in the yard as Yellow Salsify and Horsenettle (I'm only 80% sure on that one). However, I can't seem to find the following weed. In the recent rain, they've grown to about 2-3 feet tall. The base of the plant branches out into several "stems" (no idea if that would be botanically accurate!). Most of the leaves of the plant are near the base, and then all those needle-looking things seem to be the seed-bearing portion of the plant. There's also very small yellow flowers at the ends.

Thank you for any assistance you can give a newb!


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Opie said:


> Need help identifying this weed in my Bermuda


Need a better pic


----------



## xraydesigns

@meldon44 not sure of the names of these weeds but in getting rid of them you could begin by mowing and make sure you bag. After mowing just hit it with something from the big box store like a weed b gon etc. Add a pre emergent to ur mixture or just apply it after.


----------



## thegrassfactor

Texas MH said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Killmeh This looks similar to what I've been battling in some areas all last year with no luck. Lime green and grows 3xs faster than my Bermuda. My best 'guess' after a lot of research is that its Orchard Grass and nothing I tried last year worked on it. It's too big of an area for me to go with the 'dig it out' or 'paint with gly' methods. I asked @thegrassfactor last week about this on his live stream and he mentioned that Celsius + Revolver might take it down, but haven't tried it yet. Revolver is $$$, but I'm going to bite the bullet because I want it gone.
Click to expand...

Looks to be coarse fescue. Revolver, monument, katana to name a few


----------



## thegrassfactor

Wazza13 said:


> Does anyone know what this might be in my common Bermuda lawn?


Carpet grass maybe a bull paspalum?


----------



## thegrassfactor

Philly_Gunner said:


> My neighbor to the East puts zero effort into his lawn, it's an absolute wreck. These have started to creep across into my yard. I'm planning on doing a Celsius application as soon as I get a few dry days in a row. It does leak a milky substance when the stalk is broken. Any ideas what this might be?


Poke weed


----------



## thegrassfactor

Killmeh said:


> What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.


Broomsedge


----------



## thegrassfactor

meldon44 said:


> Hello! This is my first time on this forum, as well as my first time having a yard that I have to take care of myself. We moved in during the winter, so we didn't know just how bad the yard is, but it's completely overrun with weeds, and there seems to be little grass to speak of.
> 
> I've been able to ID a couple of the common weeds in the yard as Yellow Salsify and Horsenettle (I'm only 80% sure on that one). However, I can't seem to find the following weed. In the recent rain, they've grown to about 2-3 feet tall. The base of the plant branches out into several "stems" (no idea if that would be botanically accurate!). Most of the leaves of the plant are near the base, and then all those needle-looking things seem to be the seed-bearing portion of the plant. There's also very small yellow flowers at the ends.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance you can give a newb!


Gonna go with butterweed


----------



## FlowRider

thegrassfactor said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What grass or grassy weed is this? Grows pretty tall and vertical, and more yellow than the Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broomsedge
Click to expand...

Wow, how cool is it that @thegrassfactor would take the time to lend his experience and expertise on this site identifying weeds.

Impressive.

I have learned a lot from your videos on YouTube, @thegrassfactor - you rock!! :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

thegrassfactor said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor to the East puts zero effort into his lawn, it's an absolute wreck. These have started to creep across into my yard. I'm planning on doing a Celsius application as soon as I get a few dry days in a row. It does leak a milky substance when the stalk is broken. Any ideas what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poke weed
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! And thanks to Celsius, it's not poking anything anymore!! It's smoked weed now. 💪🏻


----------



## LawnRat

I have a lot of these creeping into my flowerbeds from the salad bar front lawn. Hairy nodes (only) and rolled vernation. Thanks!


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Common Bermuda possibly. Not 100% tho


----------



## Ahab1997

Any seed heads with it? That usually makes it easier to identify


----------



## LawnRat

I don't see any seed heads on it anywhere right now. I didn't think it could be Bermuda with it having rolled leaf buds. I was thinking either zoysia or a weed, but I've never seen zoysia so I can't compare...


----------



## LawnRat

Nimblewill?


----------



## Wazza13

Any ideas what this is/how to kill it?


----------



## ram82

Wazza13 said:


> Any ideas what this is/how to kill it?


looks like viburnum.have tooken care of viburnum hedges and had tons of these growing underneath.i would hand pull them if that's what it is.


----------



## social port

The Bermuda in this picture is small and has a narrow leaf. What is the larger plant in this picture? Is this larger plant a common Bermuda?
Edited to add: I was hoping that I might have caught common and a 'cultivated' Bermuda growing together.


----------



## xraydesigns

That looks like centipede grass growing in ur bermuda.


----------



## social port

xraydesigns said:


> That looks like centipede grass growing in ur bermuda.


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Jwsjr

Can someone shed some light on how you ID weeds or unwanted grasses when it's being mowed low? I've got one spot that's ive tried every herbicide I have including MSMA, celcius, certainty, revolver , monument and prolly some more. It seems the 4' patch is getting weaker but I think it's mainly because the Bermuda is healthy and not because of any herbicide I've tried. Thoughts on what this could be? My neighbor has empire zoysia and I haven't ruled that out although this is 50 feet away from the line.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

LawnRat said:


> Nimblewill?


could be it. is it in patches or just thin stolons?


----------



## LawnRat

Here is the weedy patch this runner came from. There are a few patches like this in my front lawn. I haven't broadcast any herbicide yet as I'm trying to let what little St Aug is left spread as much as possible this year without getting chemically stunted...well, that and if I kill all the weeds I'd have a muddy mess out front!  If this turns out to be a type of grass I may just let it battle the STA and see who wins as it doesn't look too bad in some areas if cut low.


----------



## marshtj

I vote for common bermuda. I have fought nimblewill for the last two seasons and never seen a patch with a runner like those.


----------



## LAlawn

I cut my Bermuda really short a couple days ago and found this strange weed growing. They are scattered across the lawn. The stem
Is also translucent? Anyone know what it is and if I should be dealing with them? I live in LA if that helps at all.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@LAlawn, I put your post in the weedID thread. Cheers.


----------



## LAlawn

dfw_pilot said:


> @LAlawn, I put your post in the weedID thread. Cheers.


Thanks, I must've missed it by accident 👍🏻


----------



## lvlikeyv

social port said:


> The Bermuda in this picture is small and has a narrow leaf. What is the larger plant in this picture? Is this larger plant a common Bermuda?
> Edited to add: I was hoping that I might have caught common and a 'cultivated' Bermuda growing together.


This looks very similar to a weed in my Bermuda. Mine is definitely not centipede. Can you pull one up and show the roots?

I have already sprayed my two apps of Celsius, it killed off the first wave of this stuff, but another wave is still kickin.


----------



## social port

@lvlikeyv, I would, but I took that photo in Alabama while I was traveling. I am no longer anywhere close to that field. I was just checking out the Bermuda  and then noticed that other plant popping up. I thought it might be a common Bermuda. I have something similar in my yard in Tennessee, and I have been trying to make the ID.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@LawnRat, I merged your thread here. However, it got a bit tangled with the current thread. I apologize for that.


----------



## xraydesigns

Does anyone know how to kill chamberbitter weed in bermuda grass. I just downloaded this pic so you could see what it looks like.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@xraydesigns, I put your post in the WeedID thread.


----------



## Opie

Maybe this pic is better...still trying to identify this weed in my Bermuda.


----------



## xraydesigns

@Opie crabgrass


----------



## daganh62

Pic 1 I'm thinking dallis grass but I really dont know. The next one my guess is knot weed and the last I cant tell if it's a crabgrass I'm not use to seeing or if it's something different.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

daganh62 said:


> Pic 1 I'm thinking dallis grass but I really dont know. The next one my guess is knot weed and the last I cant tell if it's a crabgrass I'm not use to seeing or if it's something different.


Pic 1 looks like crabgrass

Pic 2 is hop clover, or black medic. Can't see a flower to know for sure. Couuuld be lespedeza

Pic 3 is Dallisgrass


----------



## Redtwin

LAlawn said:


> I cut my Bermuda really short a couple days ago and found this strange weed growing. They are scattered across the lawn. The stem
> Is also translucent? Anyone know what it is and if I should be dealing with them? I live in LA if that helps at all.


Looks like a tree seed of sort.


----------



## lvlikeyv

xraydesigns said:


> @Opie crabgrass


It looks like I have the similar weed. I pulled two and the roots on this thing are insanely long!

Google pics didnt show crab grass with this root system so I'm a little confused.

I'm already maxed out on my Celsius for the year. What else can I put down to kill this monster without harming the Bermuda?

I tend to have them popping up along the driveway.


----------



## cglarsen

marshtj said:


> I vote for common bermuda. I have fought nimblewill for the last two seasons and never seen a patch with a runner like those.


How's the fight coming and what do you use? I have Nimblewill in my bermuda too.


----------



## marshtj

Pretty good. I have it almost eliminated. Tenacity will do the trick but takes time and 2 applications 3-4 weeks apart.


----------



## Spammage

@lvlikeyv that looks more like dallisgrass to me. Have you tried quinclorac on it?


----------



## lvlikeyv

Spammage said:


> @lvlikeyv that looks more like dallisgrass to me. Have you tried quinclorac on it?


Been outside digging and googling and came up with the same thing.

I just looked up quinclorac and I don't see Dallis Grass listed. Have you used it to target Dallis grass?


----------



## Spammage

lvlikeyv said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @lvlikeyv that looks more like dallisgrass to me. Have you tried quinclorac on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Been outside digging and googling and came up with the same thing.
> 
> I just looked up quinclorac and I don't see Dallis Grass listed. Have you used it to target Dallis grass?
Click to expand...

No, it won't kill dallisgrass, but it will kill crabgrass. MSMA or painting with glyphosate are the best options in my opinion.


----------



## NClawnnut78

what is this ?


----------



## Spammage

@NClawnnut78 looks like dallisgrass and remnants of some kind of tree/shrub roots trying to throw up new growth.


----------



## cglarsen

marshtj said:


> Pretty good. I have it almost eliminated. Tenacity will do the trick but takes time and 2 applications 3-4 weeks apart.


When do you apply it?


----------



## billt01

The last couple f years we have been introduced to Burrrweed. The 1st years was acceptable, but now we cannot walk in the backyard. What is the best way to remove Burrweed in ~1 acre of yard?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@billt01, I moved your question to the Warm Season Weed ID thread.

Cheers.


----------



## Alan

billt01 said:


> The last couple f years we have been introduced to Burrrweed. The 1st years was acceptable, but now we cannot walk in the backyard. What is the best way to remove Burrweed in ~1 acre of yard?


I want to know this too. Mine is super bad. My poor dogs look like they're walking on their tippy toes. The bottom of my flip flops are full of the stickers.


----------



## social port

lvlikeyv said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bermuda in this picture is small and has a narrow leaf. What is the larger plant in this picture? Is this larger plant a common Bermuda?
> Edited to add: I was hoping that I might have caught common and a 'cultivated' Bermuda growing together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks very similar to a weed in my Bermuda. Mine is definitely not centipede. Can you pull one up and show the roots?
> 
> I have already sprayed my two apps of Celsius, it killed off the first wave of this stuff, but another wave is still kickin.
Click to expand...

I'm such a nerd! I was driving back through Alabama today, so I stopped to pull one of those plants. It was hot, and the soil was very dry. I used a pen to help me get under the plant, but that was only so effective. I pulled two plants, and this was the best I could do under the circumstances. I think that is a rhizome I see.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Morning all cutting the lawn early to beat the heat down here in Charleston and ran across this stuff. 
Does anyone know what it is. This is a pic of the seed heads. Grows very fast.

Enjoy the weekend and pour a drink to those who gave all so we can enjoy our mows.


----------



## Redtwin

Looks like Bahia to me.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@LowCountryCharleston, your thread is now in the Weed ID thread.


----------



## SGrabs33

This pops up in the same spot each year. I haven't tried killing it before. This year is the year.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

dfw_pilot said:


> @LowCountryCharleston, your thread is now in the Weed ID thread.


Thank You!!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Redtwin said:


> Looks like Bahia to me.


Thanks Redtwin!
I've been ripping it out of the one area it's growing and strange because there are no Bahia lawns near me.


----------



## minifarmer

SGrabs33 said:


> This pops up in the same spot each year. I haven't tried killing it before. This year is the year.


Looks a lot like St Augustine grass to me.


----------



## jstephens

Anybody know what this is? Can't seem to locate it on any ID sites.


----------



## zankhanahp1

I live in Texas and I have bermuda grass but I can't figure out which type of weed I have. This weed grows tall and very fast and it is making my lawn look really bad. Please help me identify the weed I have in my front yard.


----------



## Vwskates

I have Kikuyugrass . What king of herbicide can I use ? Thanks


----------



## Greendoc

You can use Preemergents, broadleaf herbicides, and SedgeHammer for Nutsedge in Kikuyu grass. What you cannot use includes Quinclorac, Triclopyr, Tenacity, and Pylex.


----------



## Greendoc

zankhanahp1 said:


> I live in Texas and I have bermuda grass but I can't figure out which type of weed I have. This weed grows tall and very fast and it is making my lawn look really bad. Please help me identify the weed I have in my front yard.


That is Bluestem. Bothriochloa spp. The official statement on this weed is that there are no selective controls. False. May be controlled with Preemergents. Mowing with a reel mower at less than 1/2. Revolver, Image, Celsius, Monument, and MSM herbicides severely damage it when applied in conjunction with reel mowing low.


----------



## Redtwin

jstephens said:


> Anybody know what this is? Can't seem to locate it on any ID sites.


Compare google images of tropical carpet grass. Any seed heads?


----------



## Axsom1

Greendoc said:


> zankhanahp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Texas and I have bermuda grass but I can't figure out which type of weed I have. This weed grows tall and very fast and it is making my lawn look really bad. Please help me identify the weed I have in my front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Bluestem. Bothriochloa spp. The official statement on this weed is that there are no selective controls. False. May be controlled with Preemergents. Mowing with a reel mower at less than 1/2. Revolver, Image, Celsius, Monument, and MSM herbicides severely damage it when applied in conjunction with reel mowing low.
Click to expand...

Thanks @zankhanahp1 for asking and @Greendoc for answering this. I was just logging in to post pictures and ask the community what the heck this was.

I obviously didn't get my pre down in time (or right). Another blanket spray of Celsius in my future...why not!


----------



## beenthere

Newbie, and hope this is correct thread to post a pic and quest for identification. 
Blue grass lawn, with this weed creeping in spots.. looked at a lot of pics to try to pinpoint a name for it, in hopes to come up with a plan for a spray to slow it down or kill it. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Just popped up after heavy rains? Help!


----------



## Spammage

@Lawnboy_03 looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## daganh62

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Just popped up after heavy rains? Help!


Smooth crabgrass. Active ingredient to kill are quinclorac and MSMA.


----------



## daganh62

beenthere said:


> Newbie, and hope this is correct thread to post a pic and quest for identification.
> Blue grass lawn, with this weed creeping in spots.. looked at a lot of pics to try to pinpoint a name for it, in hopes to come up with a plan for a spray to slow it down or kill it. Any help appreciated.


Carpeted is my guess. But, it's a guess. 4-2d will most likely take care of it not sure if that's safe for your grass.


----------



## jstephens

Redtwin said:


> jstephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what this is? Can't seem to locate it on any ID sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare google images of tropical carpet grass. Any seed heads?
Click to expand...

No seedheads


----------



## Confederate Lawn

xraydesigns said:


> Does anyone know how to kill chamberbitter weed in bermuda grass. I just downloaded this pic so you could see what it looks like.


Atrazine, 2,4-D and sulfentrazone if you're looking for over the counter stuff. I have a lot and I just recently used some Sulfentrazone on it and it died in days. killed it with 2,4-D in the past but takes a couple applications


----------



## beenthere

daganh62 said:


> beenthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie, and hope this is correct thread to post a pic and quest for identification.
> Blue grass lawn, with this weed creeping in spots.. looked at a lot of pics to try to pinpoint a name for it, in hopes to come up with a plan for a spray to slow it down or kill it. Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpeted is my guess. But, it's a guess. 4-2d will most likely take care of it not sure if that's safe for your grass.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that suggestion. Browsing some more, found that chickweed, and buttonweed are possibilities. All seem to be susceptible to triclopyr and the Ortho Weed B-Gon I will use has that in it. Have used this for my grass for years, and it is safe. Will reply with results. 
Edit: Further searching suggests this is chickweed of the Mouse-ear chickweed variety. Very hairy leaves and stems. 
bt


----------



## Lawnboy_03

daganh62 said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped up after heavy rains? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth crabgrass. Active ingredient to kill are quinclorac and MSMA.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## quadmasta

I'm getting a lot of this where I had a tree removed. It grows in a bunch of little sprigs like this.


----------



## grassland

quadmasta said:


> I'm getting a lot of this where I had a tree removed. It grows in a bunch of little sprigs like this.


Looks like nutsedge


----------



## grassland

SGrabs33 said:


> This pops up in the same spot each year. I haven't tried killing it before. This year is the year.


Looks like you got some SA growing in your bermuda


----------



## quadmasta

grassland said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a lot of this where I had a tree removed. It grows in a bunch of little sprigs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like nutsedge
Click to expand...

Looks like you're right. Most of the info I've seen is about yellow but sedge (with the spikey balls). I did some searching after your reply and this looks like purple nut sedge. Is Sedgehammer the go-to for this?


----------



## Spammage

quadmasta said:


> grassland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a lot of this where I had a tree removed. It grows in a bunch of little sprigs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like nutsedge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you're right. Most of the info I've seen is about yellow but sedge (with the spikey balls). I did some searching after your reply and this looks like purple nut sedge. Is Sedgehammer the go-to for this?
Click to expand...

They both get the "spikey balls". That is the easiest way to identify which you have (the color of the seed head). Sedgehammer should be fine.


----------



## rcmlndz

Finally for the first time this I started to take care of my lawn and improve its appearance. I hired Truegreen to do their thing due to the fact that my knowledge on fertilizer is limited. Lawn is looking better but all of a sudden weeds are taking over(see photo). I also attached a photo of the stuff that Truegreen is being spraying.
Is that crabgrass? If so how can I get rid of it.

Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot

@rcmlndz, welcome to TLF! I moved your post to the weed section. Start by reading the Bermuda Bible in the Warm Season sticky. Cheers!


----------



## Greensass1

Hey boys!
Quick question with respect I to weed killers...specifically tenacity vs killex...is 24d in the tenacity?i know people mix the tenacity with surfactant...gonna be in the states to pick it up and try it so I'm curious....
Also does the tenacity/surfactant mix act as a pre and post emergent??
Alain I'm just starting to get a bit of weeds here and there...should I be laying down crab-x now or is that too late as the germination time for weeds has already passed??im from Toronto by the way!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

rcmlndz said:


> Finally for the first time this I started to take care of my lawn and improve its appearance. I hired Truegreen to do their thing due to the fact that my knowledge on fertilizer is limited. Lawn is looking better but all of a sudden weeds are taking over(see photo). I also attached a photo of the stuff that Truegreen is being spraying.
> Is that crabgrass? If so how can I get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> What they sprayed is a nitrogen heavy fertilizer which would explain why the weeds have taken off. Your grass should be growing fast too though. The herbicide will take 7-14 days to see results. If you don't see some wilting over the next few days I would contact them to let them know about your weed issues.


----------



## jdselig

Alright guys what is this? Lawn is perennial rye and KBG planted last September. Lawn is in amazing shape except for these light green stalky things. Crabgrass? I did spray Quinclorac last Thursday without a surfactant. Doesn't seem to be phasing it.


----------



## Spammage

@Greensass1 and @jdselig you guys may have more success getting accurate help in the cool season section.


----------



## jdselig

Opps..please move to cool season thread. Sorry


----------



## Greensass1

Loool&#129303; I'm new here


----------



## Movingshrub

rcmlndz said:


> Finally for the first time this I started to take care of my lawn and improve its appearance. I hired Truegreen to do their thing due to the fact that my knowledge on fertilizer is limited. Lawn is looking better but all of a sudden weeds are taking over(see photo). I also attached a photo of the stuff that Truegreen is being spraying.
> Is that crabgrass? If so how can I get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks


It looks like true green sprayed tri-power, but's hard to read your photo. It won't touch those weeds. It's some kind of grassy weed, but the photos aren't high enough resolution or close enough to capture the applicable details.


----------



## Ptb427

Any ideas on this? It's in my zoysia grass. I've sprayed 2,4-d and image this year but this remains.


----------



## JKH7

St. Augustine grass. It's tolerant of 24-d and image.


----------



## JKH7

Ha Sorry forgot to suggest how to kill it. You could use fusillade or drive


----------



## Ptb427

JKH7 said:


> Ha Sorry forgot to suggest how to kill it. You could use fusillade or drive


Thanks!


----------



## Dangerlawn

My best guys is Johnsongrass. Am I right?



Hit it 2-4d and got nothing. Will try Celsius next.


----------



## Spammage

Dangerlawn said:


> My best guys is Johnsongrass. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit it 2-4d and got nothing. Will try Celsius next.


Not johnsongrass. Are there any seed heads you can get a close up of?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Dangerlawn said:


> My best guys is Johnsongrass. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit it 2-4d and got nothing. Will try Celsius next.


Not Johnson grass. 2/4-d is for broadleaf plants. Will not do anything to a grassy weed

Looks like Dallisgrass to me. MSMA


----------



## myworld228

Hi guys please help with indentification of these two. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

myworld228 said:


> Hi guys please help with indentification of these two. Thanks in advance.


2,4-d will smoke both of those


----------



## myworld228

Thanks for the advice. If you don't mind me asking...what's the name of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## myworld228

Art_Vandelay said:


> myworld228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys please help with indentification of these two. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,4-d will smoke both of those
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. If you don't mind me asking...what's the name of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tmank87

Nutsedge?


----------



## Spammage

@Tmank87 yep.


----------



## mre_man_76

Not in my lawn but still want it gone. Coming up in my flower beds.


----------



## Spammage

@mre_man_76 also Nutsedge.


----------



## Tmank87

@Spammage thanks. Any way to discern yellow vs purple?


----------



## Spammage

Tmank87 said:


> @Spammage thanks. Any way to discern yellow vs purple?


The color of the seed heads. In my experience, yellow grows faster than purple and has a slightly lighter color. Your photos look like yellow to me, but the seed heads are the best way to identify which you have.


----------



## Tmank87

Thanks brother.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

I'm having a small outbreak with these two weeds in my backyard. One has a very thick root and spines on the larger plants and the other is smaller, has thinner leaves and an almost silver fuzz on it. @thegrassfactor I did a blanket app of Celsius May 15 at the medium rate. Seemed to kill everything but these just started popping up. We've had a lot of rain the last few weeks. Will probably put down some Prodiamine next week and do another blanket app of Celsius the first weekend of July.


----------



## Gdfein

My back yard was newly sodded with Zeon Zoysia and I'm 2.5 months into getting it established. The attached pics are various weeds that have manifest in the Zoysia i need help identifying and treating.


----------



## mre_man_76

Any idea what this is?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

mre_man_76 said:


> Any idea what this is?


Carpetgrass! I have a ton. Likes to be treated like Centipede. its actually pretty nice if you let it ride.


----------



## mre_man_76

@Confederate Lawn thanks, gonna let it ride!!!


----------



## Confederate Lawn

mre_man_76 said:


> @Confederate Lawn thanks, gonna let it ride!!!


Its kind of like a half breed mix of St. Augustine and Centipede. Does better in shade than Centipede and doesn't get diseased as easy as St Augustine. Also Mole Crickets and Grubs really like the roots so definitely put down some insecticide. If you have those bugs... I think the previous homeowners sodded the yard with St Augustine, but didn't take care of it and over the years put random centipede and carpetgrass seed out to cover bald spots. total salad bar lawn :roll:


----------



## Alan

Gdfein said:


> My back yard was newly sodded with Zeon Zoysia and I'm 2.5 months into getting it established. The attached pics are various weeds that have manifest in the Zoysia i need help identifying and treating.
> 
> [


Looks like barnyard grass. MSMA should smoke it.


----------



## quadmasta

Grows in clumps, lays flat


----------



## Josh

Not sure if this is American Burnweed or not. There's a lot of it sprouting up after our extremely wet weather pattern. Any ideas what will take this out but not damage Bermuda since temps are consistently over 85?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

@Gdfein 
Pics 1,2 and 5 are spurge. I think the 2 pics with grassy weed clumps are some variety of crabgrass, but I'm not sure. I don't know how to deal with weeds like these on a 2 and half month old lawn, which might be extra sensitive to weedkillers. More experienced people will have to speak to that.


----------



## mre_man_76

Found some Bermuda in my centipede. It's actually in 2 different areas of my lawn. Don't know how because The closet bermuda is 2 blocks away from me. Any idea what variety this is and how I may have got it?


----------



## Spammage

mre_man_76 said:


> Found some Bermuda in my centipede. It's actually in 2 different areas of my lawn. Don't know how because The closet bermuda is 2 blocks away from me. Any idea what variety this is and how I may have got it?


Common bermuda seeds are viable. Wind, birds, etc can deposit them in your yard.


----------



## Ptb427

Any ideas on this and what I could hit it with? It's in my zoysia.


----------



## LawnRat

n3k0de said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to ID this woody weed with long taproot that covers a large part of my yard, especially where many trees used to be. Seems similar to lespedeza but it has serrated leaf edges. Very tough to manually pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I to have this... Blindside gave it hell but it still is alive... pulling it sucks. Would love to know..
Click to expand...

Update: It just put out yellow flowers making it easier to identify. Sida ulmifolia aka common wireweed, common fanpedal, or southern sida.

I just sprayed a test patch with atrazine. I wonder if Celsius would control this, I don't want to broadcast atrazine in this heat...?


----------



## Spammage

Ptb427 said:


> Any ideas on this and what I could hit it with? It's in my zoysia.


Looks like crabgrass, but in bermuda - not zoysia. Quinclorac or MSMA should kill it. Celsius can, but typically requires more than one app.


----------



## Ptb427

Spammage said:


> Ptb427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on this and what I could hit it with? It's in my zoysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like crabgrass, but in bermuda - not zoysia. Quinclorac or MSMA should kill it. Celsius can, but typically requires more than one app.
Click to expand...

I was pretty sure I had zorro zoysia, am I wrong? Is there a definitive way I can tell between zoysia and Bermuda? Here are some pics of the grass.


----------



## FlaDave

@Ptb427 yeah that's zoysia but there is quite a bit of bermuda in there also.


----------



## Ptb427

@Spammage @FlaDave interesting, I had no idea there was Bermuda in there. Something I may have to tackle in the future. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Spammage

FlaDave said:


> @Ptb427 yeah that's zoysia but there is quite a bit of bermuda in there also.


Yep @Ptb427, you have both.


----------



## thelawnpirate

New(er) here to TLF, but have been a heavy lurker. Love this site. Just beginning my own lawn renovation and have a lot of this in my backyard, any idea what this is? Most of my yard is Bermuda except the back is quite patchy/mostly weeds. 
Just purchased Celsius + single packer of Sedgehammer to try, but planning on moving forward with the full Triangle here soon.


----------



## thelawnpirate

I'm thinking it's possibly Dog Fennel? I know Dog Fennel can get pretty tall but I've been mowing everything at least 2-3x/week.


----------



## Ptb427

I've got these brown spots that have been around in my zoysia (and Bermuda) for a few weeks now despite mowing. Trying to figure out if they are weeds that I've managed to kill or zoysia that is dieing (grubs?)? They come up by hand pretty easy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## minifarmer

I'm thinking it's dallisgrass but not sure


----------



## Spammage

minifarmer said:


> I'm thinking it's dallisgrass but not sure


Maybe - any seed heads?


----------



## Spammage

Ptb427 said:


> I've got these brown spots that have been around in my zoysia (and Bermuda) for a few weeks now despite mowing. Trying to figure out if they are weeds that I've managed to kill or zoysia that is dieing (grubs?)? They come up by hand pretty easy. Thanks in advance!


1, 2, and 4 are poa annua. Not sure about 3.


----------



## minifarmer

Spammage said:


> minifarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's dallisgrass but not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe - any seed heads?
Click to expand...

I cut often so no seed heads but the leaf blade does look similar. The reason why I'm cautious to say for sure is because usually I see dallisgrass grow in a ring. I just see random places where this is at.


----------



## ellsbebc

Is this Virginia buttonweed in my zoysia lawn? The base stem is red and appears to spread by rhizomes.

Spectracide stunts it and turns the leaves red but it comes right back.


----------



## Ptb427

@Spammage Thanks!


----------



## Confederate Lawn

ellsbebc said:


> Is this Virginia buttonweed in my zoysia lawn? The base stem is red and appears to spread by rhizomes.
> 
> Spectracide stunts it and turns the leaves red but it comes right back.


Virginia Buttonweed for sure. 2,4D will work with a couple applications. Might need to hit it again with that spectracide. Also, atrazine works just do it in the evenings to avoid the heat and evaporation. (you want it to soak into the plant) Also Sulfentrazone will kill it


----------



## Confederate Lawn

I have a ton of Crabgrass! can anyone recommend a good post emergent herbicide that I can get a home depot or lowes? I know to use Prodiamine as a pre emergent but a little to late for that. I've heard Image for Nutsedge works but wanting to know if anyone on here can confirm... Thanks in advance


----------



## Spammage

Confederate Lawn said:


> I have a ton of Crabgrass! can anyone recommend a good post emergent herbicide that I can get a home depot or lowes? I know to use Prodiamine as a pre emergent but a little to late for that. I've heard Image for Nutsedge works but wanting to know if anyone on here can confirm... Thanks in advance


Look for something with quinclorac in it. Or just order some and wait a few days to spray. You will get more for your money that way.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

@Spammage Eh... I cant use Quinclorac on my grass type.


----------



## Chncdafied

I'm thinking little barley? Would celcius work? I want to buy celcius for its ability for application in high temps and broad range of control. Other option I'm thinking about is MSM, but temps here in San Antonio are just too high. I've got an outbreak of young crabgrass, and the weed pictured.


----------



## Chncdafied

Also grass type is Bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

Confederate Lawn said:


> @Spammage Eh... I cant use Quinclorac on my grass type.


My bad - didn't catch that. Image Kills Nutsedge is labeled as safe for your grass (minus the carpetgrass), but says multiple apps may be needed for crabgrass.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

@Spammage Oh yeah for sure. I really like the carpetgrass tho. Its probably the lowest maintenance and disease free grass around. decisions, decisions. I like the Centipede but its such a slow grower and doesn't like the shade at all. The St Aug gets diseased really easy but grows fast and thick..


----------



## Spammage

@Colonel K0rn did you ever use imazaquin on your carpetgrass before you smoked it with Celsius?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Chncdafied said:


> I'm thinking little barley? Would celcius work? I want to buy celcius for its ability for application in high temps and broad range of control. Other option I'm thinking about is MSM, but temps here in San Antonio are just too high. I've got an outbreak of young crabgrass, and the weed pictured.


It's a foxtail. Celsius will smoke it. Little barley is a winter weed and should long be dead by now


----------



## thelawnpirate

betterpropertyguy said:


> New(er) here to TLF, but have been a heavy lurker. Love this site. Just beginning my own lawn renovation and have a lot of this in my backyard, any idea what this is? Most of my yard is Bermuda except the back is quite patchy/mostly weeds.
> Just purchased Celsius + single packer of Sedgehammer to try, but planning on moving forward with the full Triangle here soon.


Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

betterpropertyguy said:


> betterpropertyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> New(er) here to TLF, but have been a heavy lurker. Love this site. Just beginning my own lawn renovation and have a lot of this in my backyard, any idea what this is? Most of my yard is Bermuda except the back is quite patchy/mostly weeds.
> Just purchased Celsius + single packer of Sedgehammer to try, but planning on moving forward with the full Triangle here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts anyone?
Click to expand...

Thinking it might be dog fennel. Celsius will do. so will the ever abundant 2,4D from your local big box store


----------



## thelawnpirate

@Confederate Lawn Thanks!


----------



## Laidbackcat

My son just bought this house in Brunswick GA and his front yard is eat up with this weed. Kinda looks like crabgrass but is lighter in color and the leaves are wavy instead of flat like crabgrass is at my home in upstate S.C. Any idea I want to nuke it!


----------



## Spammage

@Laidbackcat looks like bull paspalum.


----------



## Laidbackcat

Yep I agree after looking it up never heard of it before thanks.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Philly_Gunner said:


> I'm having a small outbreak with these two weeds in my backyard. One has a very thick root and spines on the larger plants and the other is smaller, has thinner leaves and an almost silver fuzz on it. I did a blanket app of Celsius May 15 at the medium rate. Seemed to kill everything but these just started popping up. We've had a lot of rain the last few weeks. Will probably put down some Prodiamine next week and do another blanket app of Celsius the first weekend of July.


Anybody with any input on these?? @Greendoc


----------



## jarrodsp71

Can anybody help me with this one?


----------



## Ptb427

Any thoughts on this? I've had some patches of it pop up in my zoysia recently. Sprayed it with some quinclorac while I was hitting other weeds yesterday but doesn't seem to have done anything to it yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spammage

Ptb427 said:


> Any thoughts on this? I've had some patches of it pop up in my zoysia recently. Sprayed it with some quinclorac while I was hitting other weeds yesterday but doesn't seem to have done anything to it yet. Thanks in advance!


Nimblewill.


----------



## Ptb427

@Spammage Thanks for the quick response!

Reading up a little and it sounds like tenacity controls nimblewill but may also kill my zoysia. Should I just spot treat with roundup or is there something selective that will work with zoysia?


----------



## Spammage

Ptb427 said:


> @Spammage Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> Reading up a little and it sounds like tenacity controls nimblewill but may also kill my zoysia. Should I just spot treat with roundup or is there something selective that will work with zoysia?


I'm not aware of any other herbicide for you. If that is the only spot, you could try painting it with Round Up. I don't know how much zoysia is still alive in that patch, but it's so slow to spread that I hate killing large spots.


----------



## Ptb427

@Spammage I'll take a look and see how much zoysia is in it. I think it is in a spot that had gotten to be a bare spot anyway. But I would hate for the weed to spread into more zoysia if I don't kill it off now. Would manually pulling it up be effective or will it just come back?


----------



## Spammage

Ptb427 said:


> @Spammage I'll take a look and see how much zoysia is in it. I think it is in a spot that had gotten to be a bare spot anyway. But I would hate for the weed to spread into more zoysia if I don't kill it off now. Would manually pulling it up be effective or will it just come back?


It will grow back unless you dig out several inches of soil with it. If you have a plugging tool, you could spot it and use plugs from the rest of the yard to help it fill back in.


----------



## Ptb427

Spammage said:


> Ptb427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage I'll take a look and see how much zoysia is in it. I think it is in a spot that had gotten to be a bare spot anyway. But I would hate for the weed to spread into more zoysia if I don't kill it off now. Would manually pulling it up be effective or will it just come back?
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea, spot and plug. I think I'll give that a try. Thanks for the help!
> 
> It will grow back unless you dig out several inches of soil with it. If you have a plugging tool, you could spot it and use plugs from the rest of the yard to help it fill back in.
Click to expand...


----------



## KSwiss0728

So there is a small section of my back lawn that is kind of cut off from the rest, being in between the deck and a mulch bed. It looks like the person living here before me tried to sod the area with Bermuda, since the first photo shows some patch of Bermuda coming up, but the area was complete shade before I cut a few trees down this spring and I'm sure the Bermuda had pretty much completely died off. The area now is about 5% Bermuda, 5% crabgrass, and 90% this other grassy weed that you can see in the other pictures. I sprayed some bioadnvanced season long weed control, but it doesn't seem to have had any effect. Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## ccarter85

I live in Oklahoma and have an average back yard. I have come across this weed and I'm not quite sure what it is and how to get rid of it. If anyone can help that would be great. the first picture is the weed i pulled from the ground the 2nd is and overhead how its hiding in the grass. just Trying to make the back yard better for the kiddo~ Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Ware

ccarter85 said:


> I live in Oklahoma...


Welcome to TLF! I move your post here.


----------



## cr0ntab

Hey Guys,

I have quite a bit of this growing in my backyard. Could you guys help me ID this and what to use to control it?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ccarter85 said:


> I live in Oklahoma and have an average back yard. I have come across this weed and I'm not quite sure what it is and how to get rid of it. If anyone can help that would be great. the first picture is the weed i pulled from the ground the 2nd is and overhead how its hiding in the grass. just Trying to make the back yard better for the kiddo~ Thanks for the help in advance


Might be the remnants of henbit. Did it have purple flowers? Have you noticed the heat killing it?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

cr0ntab said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have quite a bit of this growing in my backyard. Could you guys help me ID this and what to use to control it?


Looks like spurge. From what I understand it can be a beast. Here is what do my own has to say about it and a photo to compare.

https://www.domyown.com/spurge-treatment-guide-a-580.html


----------



## ccarter85

TN Hawkeye said:


> ccarter85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oklahoma and have an average back yard. I have come across this weed and I'm not quite sure what it is and how to get rid of it. If anyone can help that would be great. the first picture is the weed i pulled from the ground the 2nd is and overhead how its hiding in the grass. just Trying to make the back yard better for the kiddo~ Thanks for the help in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be the remnants of henbit. Did it have purple flowers? Have you noticed the heat killing it?
Click to expand...

I didnt see any flowers on it at all.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

KSwiss0728 said:


> So there is a small section of my back lawn that is kind of cut off from the rest, being in between the deck and a mulch bed. It looks like the person living here before me tried to sod the area with Bermuda, since the first photo shows some patch of Bermuda coming up, but the area was complete shade before I cut a few trees down this spring and I'm sure the Bermuda had pretty much completely died off. The area now is about 5% Bermuda, 5% crabgrass, and 90% this other grassy weed that you can see in the other pictures. I sprayed some bioadnvanced season long weed control, but it doesn't seem to have had any effect. Any ideas on what it is?


If I could see the plant structure a little better I could tell you in confidence. With what I can see its carpetgrass which in my opinion is not a bad turf. low maintenance and looks decent. Do you have any seed heads of it popping up?


----------



## JWAY

cr0ntab said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have quite a bit of this growing in my backyard. Could you guys help me ID this and what to use to control it?


It's Purslane. Don't let it go to seed or you'll have a much bigger problem.
Celsius will control it but may need a 2nd app. Prodiamine as a pre emergent will prevent it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

JWAY said:


> cr0ntab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have quite a bit of this growing in my backyard. Could you guys help me ID this and what to use to control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Purslane. Don't let it go to seed or you'll have a much bigger problem.
> Celsius will control it but may need a 2nd app. Prodiamine as a pre emergent will prevent it.
Click to expand...

Yep. Good call.


----------



## Crimson2v

I have this weed all in my Bermuda and I have applied Celsius, all it did was turn it yellow and it's not killing it. I don't know what it is, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I have this growing in a few spots in my Bermuda. I am pretty sure its nutsedge but I just want to confirm before I order Sedge Hammer or something better if there are better options. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Spammage

@ThickLawnThickWife you are correct, it's Nutsedge.


----------



## cr0ntab

JWAY said:


> It's Purslane. Don't let it go to seed or you'll have a much bigger problem.
> Celsius will control it but may need a 2nd app. Prodiamine as a pre emergent will prevent it.


It's already a much bigger problem, that was just one little shot of it.

I had been using glyphosate with little luck. I'll check out the Celsius.

Thanks!


----------



## T0R0

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I have this growing in a few spots in my Bermuda. I am pretty sure its nutsedge but I just want to confirm before I order Sedge Hammer or something better if there are better options. Thanks in advance for any information.


@Spammage

Is this Nutsedge also? It's growing like crazy in my neighbors yard and it's making its way into my yard.

Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

T0R0 said:


> @Spammage
> 
> Is this Nutsedge also? It's growing like crazy in my neighbors yard and it's making its way into my yard.


Yep.


----------



## Crimson2v

Can I please get some help identifying this weed?


Crimson2v said:


> I have this weed all in my Bermuda and I have applied Celsius, all it did was turn it yellow and it's not killing it. I don't know what it is, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Spammage said:


> @ThickLawnThickWife you are correct, it's Nutsedge.


Thanks!! Is Sedge Hammer the best option to kill it?


----------



## Spammage

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ThickLawnThickWife you are correct, it's Nutsedge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Is Sedge Hammer the best option to kill it?
Click to expand...

It's definitely one of the best options.


----------



## T0R0

Spammage said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage
> 
> Is this Nutsedge also? It's growing like crazy in my neighbors yard and it's making its way into my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

Crimson2v said:


> Can I please get some help identifying this weed?
> 
> 
> Crimson2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this weed all in my Bermuda and I have applied Celsius, all it did was turn it yellow and it's not killing it. I don't know what it is, any help would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

Sorry dude - I got nothing. You might try some MSM or 2-4,d if you have any. Painting with glyphosate is always a good option too.


----------



## Crimson2v

Thank you for the reply, I have brought some to site one and they don't know what it is either. Could I spray it out in the yard on the spots, there are quiet a few spots of this and the bermuda isn't growing underneath this mess.


----------



## Spammage

Crimson2v said:


> Thank you for the reply, I have brought some to site one and they don't know what it is either. Could I spray it out in the yard on the spots, there are quiet a few spots of this and the bermuda isn't growing underneath this mess.


There does appear to be at least a little bermuda in the picture. Depending on how large the area(s) are, I would get some MSM in hopes that the bermuda will be able to fill back in quickly. Be careful with MSM if this is around trees though.


----------



## Crimson2v

I will give it a shot, I am really surprised Celsius didn't knock it out. Thank you for your help. Is the product called MSM turf or MSM 60? I am looking right now and there are different types, I'm not familiar with this. When I go to site one they just say use Celsius for everything.


----------



## bayou1

I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?


----------



## Spammage

Crimson2v said:


> I will give it a shot, I am really surprised Celsius didn't knock it out. Thank you for your help. Is the product called MSM turf or MSM 60? I am looking right now and there are different types, I'm not familiar with this. When I go to site one they just say use Celsius for everything.


https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwo7foBRD8ARIsAHTy2wmWOk2aX6SSzuVhC3aW62ymwWKlgkwgm5fbHIK9LK55xPbEuLlr1NsaAjilEALw_wcB


----------



## steamurr

How about this? Sprouting up in a portion of my yard... believe its nutsedge but wanted to confirm!


----------



## Spammage

steamurr said:


> How about this? Sprouting up in a portion of my yard... believe its nutsedge but wanted to confirm!


Confirmed.


----------



## Crimson2v

Thank you!


Spammage said:


> Crimson2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it a shot, I am really surprised Celsius didn't knock it out. Thank you for your help. Is the product called MSM turf or MSM 60? I am looking right now and there are different types, I'm not familiar with this. When I go to site one they just say use Celsius for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwo7foBRD8ARIsAHTy2wmWOk2aX6SSzuVhC3aW62ymwWKlgkwgm5fbHIK9LK55xPbEuLlr1NsaAjilEALw_wcB
Click to expand...


----------



## JWAY

Crimson2v said:


> I will give it a shot, I am really surprised Celsius didn't knock it out. Thank you for your help. Is the product called MSM turf or MSM 60? I am looking right now and there are different types, I'm not familiar with this. When I go to site one they just say use Celsius for everything.


@@Crimson2v 
That weed kinda looks like Lespedeza which has prominent veins on the leaves and leaves in clusters of 3? Not sure because your 2nd pic looked like the leaves are waxy and Lespedeza leaves aren't. 
If it is Lespedeza, Celsius label calls for spraying it at the high rate.


----------



## pennstater2005

bayou1 said:


> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?


@bayou1 I merged this into the weed ID thread. Hope you get an answer :thumbup:


----------



## voteforfilthy89

I'm sure celcius will kill it but I'm curious what it is.


----------



## bayou1

cr0ntab said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have quite a bit of this growing in my backyard. Could you guys help me ID this and what to use to control it?


Looks like spurge. I use this and works really well:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/bayer-advanced-32-fl-oz-concentrated-lawn-weed-killer/3083071?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lwn-_-google-_-lia-_-241-_-grassandweedchemicals-_-3083071-_-0&kpid&store_code=2620&k_clickID=go_1792976560_68785407029_346853778440_aud-449333924377la-669328930232_m_9013908&gclid=Cj0KCQjwo7foBRD8ARIsAHTy2wlXCfA3FxFSIY9ZBgwR7ZT4yG9MeFyeQ5bgnsszQ5RyW4nWOt1dxdYaAtzfEALw_wcB


----------



## bayou1

pennstater2005 said:


> bayou1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bayou1 I merged this into the weed ID thread. Hope you get an answer :thumbup:
> [/q@bayou1
> 
> Thanks. Could really use some help
Click to expand...


----------



## Art_Vandelay

bayou1 said:


> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?


Looks like Dallisgrass to me. Not a broadleaf. Difficult to control. MSMA works pretty good. Keep in mind MSMA isn't labeled for residential use and will injure the Bermuda in high temps, but I'll grow out of it in a week or so


----------



## Crimson2v

@@Crimson2v 
That weed kinda looks like Lespedeza which has prominent veins on the leaves and leaves in clusters of 3? Not sure because your 2nd pic looked like the leaves are waxy and Lespedeza leaves aren't. 
If it is Lespedeza, Celsius label calls for spraying it at the high rate.
[/quote]
I looked at some images of lespedeza and it looks like what I have. If I use Celsius at a high rate and it doesn't work can I apply a second round or just go with MSM as mentioned earlier?


----------



## bayou1

Art_Vandelay said:


> bayou1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Dallisgrass to me. Not a broadleaf. Difficult to control. MSMA works pretty good. Keep in mind MSMA isn't labeled for residential use and will injure the Bermuda in high temps, but I'll grow out of it in a week or so
Click to expand...

Thanks but dallisgrass usually has seed heads (I think) and I think grows in a crown like crabgrass and this doesn't appear to have either but then again maybe it is


----------



## Art_Vandelay

bayou1 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayou1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Dallisgrass to me. Not a broadleaf. Difficult to control. MSMA works pretty good. Keep in mind MSMA isn't labeled for residential use and will injure the Bermuda in high temps, but I'll grow out of it in a week or so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but dallisgrass usually has seed heads (I think) and I think grows in a crown like crabgrass and this doesn't appear to have either but then again maybe it is
Click to expand...

You thought it was a broadleaf. Then Nutsedge. It's Dallisgrass. Grasses only have seed heads when they are at that stage in their life. MSMA would be your only viable option for controlling it besides glyphosate.


----------



## TC2

Can bahia have a third seedhead occasionally instead of the usual two?


----------



## dwills02

Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?


----------



## LawnRat

Doveweed?


----------



## Confederate Lawn

dwills02 said:


> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?


Doveweed! there is a lot of herbicides that kill it. might need 2 apps tho...


----------



## dwills02

Confederate Lawn said:


> dwills02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?
> 
> 
> 
> Doveweed! there is a lot of herbicides that kill it. might need 2 apps tho...
Click to expand...

I hit it with some Celsius yesterday and I'll keep an eye on it for a 2nd app. How long should I wait for the 2nd app?


----------



## JWAY

Celsius works slow but sure, wait at least 3 weeks too see how effective it is.

Here's some good info on Doveweed control (as it points out, don't use Atrazine on Bermuda)
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AG/AG39500.pdf

Had Doveweed last summer but used Simazine in mid April as a pre and MSM in mid May as a pre-post and haven't seen any this year.
Don't use MSM under the drip line of Oak trees or let it drift onto shrubs you're fond of.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

@dwills02 JWAY is right. I myself would use atrazine but I'd rather have the St. Aug and Centipede than the Bermuda. My HOC is 3" and the Bermuda looks crappy at that height. I'm sticking to a lot of the big box store products so I don't have to justify or explain to my wife why I spent a bunch of money on one gallon or several ounces of the good stuff. She doesn't understand the longevity of the more expensive stuff. oh well


----------



## ktgrok

Central Florida


----------



## N LA Hacker

Ol crabby


----------



## Art_Vandelay

ktgrok said:


> Central Florida


Nice gloves!


----------



## Alex_18

Can anyone help me ID this weed. Im currently in the process of a renovation and have this growing in a few spots. Treated the entire lawn with Celsius/certainty about a week ago


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man that reminds me of dallisgrass


----------



## Alex_18

CenlaLowell said:


> Man that reminds me of dallisgrass


That's exactly what i was thinking too. Any suggestions on what to do about it? I want it gone


----------



## CenlaLowell

Alex_18 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that reminds me of dallisgrass
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what i was thinking too. Any suggestions on what to do about it? I want it gone
Click to expand...

I see your a little south from me and have St Augustine grass. I would do is paint it with glyphosate I use Esplanade by Bayer. If it's big like those in your picture you could use Celsius, revolver, and MSO will also kill it. It all depends on your pockets.


----------



## Alex_18

Sounds good man. Thanks for the help. I think im going to hit it with glyphosate. Just going to be careful with it since I am in the middle of a renovation


----------



## Spammage

Alex_18 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that reminds me of dallisgrass
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what i was thinking too. Any suggestions on what to do about it? I want it gone
Click to expand...

I'm relatively sure it isn't dallisgrass. I'm leaning towards quack grass. You may need to let one put up some seed heads to get an accurate ID.


----------



## Movingshrub

Alex_18 said:


> Can anyone help me ID this weed. Im currently in the process of a renovation and have this growing in a few spots. Treated the entire lawn with Celsius/certainty about a week ago


My vote is barnyard grass. Nonetheless, your best bet is likely to just brush it with concentrated glyphosate.


----------



## Movingshrub

bayou1 said:


> I have this broadleaf looking weed growing in patches in my Bermuda and I am having a hard time killing it. See picture below. I've tried granular weed killer in March as well as Image in late May (thought it was nutsedge but now don't think it is) and neither have done anything. Any help?


It's either crabgrass or thin paspalum. If it's crabgrass, spray it with Celsius, quinclorac, or brush it with glyphosate.
If it's paspalum - glyphosate.


----------



## Movingshrub

dwills02 said:


> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?


Same answer as above- It's either crabgrass or thin paspalum. If it's crabgrass, spray it with Celsius, quinclorac, or brush it with glyphosate.
If it's paspalum - glyphosate.


----------



## Alex_18

Spammage said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that reminds me of dallisgrass
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what i was thinking too. Any suggestions on what to do about it? I want it gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm relatively sure it isn't dallisgrass. I'm leaning towards quack grass. You may need to let one put up some seed heads to get an accurate ID.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Movingshrub @Spammage That and barnyard grass were my two other thoughts. But at the rate that i used Celsius at, it should be dying. The only thing that wouldn't be dying is Dallisgrass.


----------



## Symbiont01

@A@Alex_18

I am looking at that purple center and I am thinking its foxtail. Check out this video from Jason Creel at the Lawn Care Life at 8:25 (bonus weed) and it looks really close to me. he says quinclorac will get it, but that would smoke your St Aug.


----------



## Bryan34w

dwills02 said:


> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?


I think I've got the same thing. I hit it and some spurge last week with some bayer lawn and crabgrass last week. Spurge is almost all dead and it seems like this stuff has multiplied. Just wait or is there something else I should be using.


----------



## Killmeh

Thoughts?


----------



## Bryan34w

Killmeh said:


> Thoughts?


Kind of looks like what I posted. Does it?


----------



## Alex_18

Ok @CenlaLowell @Spammage @Symbiont01 @Movingshrub I just got home and went walk around. Found one that is starting to head out and one that has already. This should clear things up


----------



## Killmeh

Bryan34w said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like what I posted. Does it?
Click to expand...

Sort of but different. I'm not sure they all look so similar. I was thinking maybe doveweed?


----------



## rdk0211

Need help identifying these weeds and how to kill these?


----------



## Spammage

Alex_18 said:


> Ok @CenlaLowell @Spammage @Symbiont01 @Movingshrub I just got home and went walk around. Found one that is starting to head out and one that has already. This should clear things up


Looks like goosegrass. That would also explain why Celsius didn't hurt it. MSMA if you have it, or Dismiss.


----------



## Alex_18

Spammage said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok @CenlaLowell @Spammage @Symbiont01 @Movingshrub I just got home and went walk around. Found one that is starting to head out and one that has already. This should clear things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like goosegrass. That would also explain why Celsius didn't hurt it. MSMA if you have it, or Dismiss.
Click to expand...

Starting to lean heavily towards goose grass also. Check these out. These all came from 3 separate plants in different stages. Pretty obvious. I think im going to try some IMAGE All In One concentrate


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Spammage said:


> @Colonel K0rn did you ever use imazaquin on your carpetgrass before you smoked it with Celsius?


Sorry about the long delay in replying, but I never did. I assumed my carpet grass was centipede, and the Celsius took care of it. :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Alex_18 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok @CenlaLowell @Spammage @Symbiont01 @Movingshrub I just got home and went walk around. Found one that is starting to head out and one that has already. This should clear things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like goosegrass. That would also explain why Celsius didn't hurt it. MSMA if you have it, or Dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Starting to lean heavily towards goose grass also. Check these out. These all came from 3 separate plants in different stages. Pretty obvious. I think im going to try some IMAGE All In One concentrate
Click to expand...

That's goose grass. Save your money on Image and go with Dismiss or MSMA.


----------



## Alex_18

Sounds good @Colonel K0rn. Regular dismiss or dismiss nxt?


----------



## Spammage

Alex_18 said:


> Sounds good @Colonel K0rn. Regular dismiss or dismiss nxt?


Regular


----------



## Symbiont01

@Alex_18 +1 on the goose grass. The goose grass I have seen is really white in the center, but that seed head is definitely not foxtail.

Also, +1 on the Dismiss (sulfentrazone) to hit it. You dont want to use that Image All-in-One weed killer because while it has sulfentrazone, it also has quinclorac and that will kill your St Augustine.


----------



## Alex_18

Symbiont01 said:


> @Alex_18 +1 on the goose grass. The goose grass I have seen is really white in the center, but that seed head is definitely not foxtail.
> 
> Also, +1 on the Dismiss (sulfentrazone) to hit it. You dont want to use that Image All-in-One weed killer because while it has sulfentrazone, it also has quinclorac and that will kill your St Augustine.


I dont have St Aug any more. Im in the process of renovation to Arden 15 bermuda


----------



## bmw

Let me know how the Isoxaben app works out. I'm working on my centipede too. overseeding this afternoon. I don't want to focus on weed prevention until I have mowed the new centipede 2 times. I know its a slow grower too so it'll be a painful 6-8 weeks. again, keep me posted on how that isoxaben does on the chamberbitter. Thanks!
[/quote]

Update on chamberbitter: I grabbed some Fertilome Weed-Free Zone and applied to my annual June chamberbitter infestation.. It is working really well. The chamberbitter has turned brown/black and looks absolutely smoked with no harm to my centipede. All I did was mix 2oz into 2 gallon tank sprayer and did a broadcast app over my whole backyard. Get some of this stuff. I think the fact that it has 4 herbicides within it at a relatively high percentage makes it work so well. I'm also using it for clover and wild violet, it has smoked those too:

Ingredients:
2,4-D - 10.49%
Mecoprop - p acid - 2.66%
Dicamba - .67%
Carfentrazone - .54%

https://www.fertilome.com/product/weed-free-zone-16-oz

**Also, the isoxaben apps I did in April and early June seem to have helped with the amount of chamberbitter this year. It also helps that my turf is thicker this year too.


----------



## Jwsjr

Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.


----------



## Alex_18

Jwsjr said:


> Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.


Far from an expert but it looks like dallis grass to me. And considering what didnt work on it, seems to promote my thoughts. Have you seen a seed head yet?


----------



## jayhawk

Lite app of msma...doesn't appear to have done much


----------



## Art_Vandelay

jayhawk said:


> Lite app of msma...doesn't appear to have done much


Kinda hard to tell what that is...looks like wild violet. It's tough to kill. I've had decent luck with 2oz/1000 Triplet or Trimec 992 with a surfactant mixed in. Spray when temps are below 85 for a day or two. Might take two applications. This is for Bermuda so check the label for zoysia


----------



## marshtj

Jwsjr said:


> Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.


Appears to be Nimblewill. Your answer is Tenacity.


----------



## Jwsjr

Alex_18 said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from an expert but it looks like dallis grass to me. And considering what didnt work on it, seems to promote my thoughts. Have you seen a seed head yet?
Click to expand...

I have not seen a seed head yet. I patiently waiting.


----------



## Jwsjr

marshtj said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be Nimblewill. Your answer is Tenacity.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hadn't considered that.


----------



## N LA Hacker

jayhawk said:


> Lite app of msma...doesn't appear to have done much


Looks like dichondra to me.


----------



## weevil07

jayhawk said:


> Lite app of msma...doesn't appear to have done much


Dichondra. Try trimec, may need 2 apps


----------



## jayhawk

jayhawk said:


> Lite app of msma...doesn't appear to have done much


Thank you everyone....I will verify now. (It's not my yard, hell no)


----------



## Wilbursan

I posted these pictures back in September and the concensus was wild violet. Sure looks like it to me too. But I've sprayed it 2-3 times now with a mixture of T-Zone SE, Dismiss and Drive XLR8, all of which list wild violet. It hammers the hell out of it - within 2 days it's all wilted and getting holes in it and turnig brown. But 2 weeks later you can't even tell I sprayed it. It's spreading now so I really need to knock it out. Any suggestions? Just keep spraying every 2 weeks or something?

FYI this is Alabama on a fescue lawn and it's 90+ temps every day.


----------



## Wilbursan

These pictures aren't that great. This is tall and thin and it's growing fast. In a fescue lawn in Alabama. I tried pulling some up but they just broke off. And yeah I need to cut it.


----------



## Alan

Wilbursan said:


> These pictures aren't that great. This is tall and thin and it's growing fast. In a fescue lawn in Alabama. I tried pulling some up but they just broke off. And yeah I need to cut it.


Bermuda


----------



## Wilbursan

Alan said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures aren't that great. This is tall and thin and it's growing fast. In a fescue lawn in Alabama. I tried pulling some up but they just broke off. And yeah I need to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda
Click to expand...

What's the best way to kill it? I found Ornamec and Bayer.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Wilbursan said:


> I posted these pictures back in September and the concensus was wild violet. Sure looks like it to me too. But I've sprayed it 2-3 times now with a mixture of T-Zone SE, Dismiss and Drive XLR8, all of which list wild violet. It hammers the hell out of it - within 2 days it's all wilted and getting holes in it and turnig brown. But 2 weeks later you can't even tell I sprayed it. It's spreading now so I really need to knock it out. Any suggestions? Just keep spraying every 2 weeks or something?
> 
> FYI this is Alabama on a fescue lawn and it's 90+ temps every day.


Best to spray in the fall, using trimec 992 or triplet. 2 oz/1000 With a surfactant. Probably have to spray twice


----------



## Dawg1419

Art_Vandelay said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these pictures back in September and the concensus was wild violet. Sure looks like it to me too. But I've sprayed it 2-3 times now with a mixture of T-Zone SE, Dismiss and Drive XLR8, all of which list wild violet. It hammers the hell out of it - within 2 days it's all wilted and getting holes in it and turnig brown. But 2 weeks later you can't even tell I sprayed it. It's spreading now so I really need to knock it out. Any suggestions? Just keep spraying every 2 weeks or something?
> 
> FYI this is Alabama on a fescue lawn and it's 90+ temps every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to spray in the fall, using trimec 992 or triplet. 2 oz/1000 With a surfactant. Probably have to spray twice
Click to expand...

Why use 2oz per k? Label says 1.1oz - 1.5oz per k. 2oz per k won't kill it deader. I'd probably go with 1.1oz add in some msm @ .5 per acre and mso.


----------



## Alan

Wilbursan said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures aren't that great. This is tall and thin and it's growing fast. In a fescue lawn in Alabama. I tried pulling some up but they just broke off. And yeah I need to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the best way to kill it? I found Ornamec and Bayer.
Click to expand...

You can try the Ornamec to "control" it, but I don't think it will kill Bermuda. I don't think anything but maybe gasoline will kill Bermuda, but that's iffy too.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Dawg1419 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these pictures back in September and the concensus was wild violet. Sure looks like it to me too. But I've sprayed it 2-3 times now with a mixture of T-Zone SE, Dismiss and Drive XLR8, all of which list wild violet. It hammers the hell out of it - within 2 days it's all wilted and getting holes in it and turnig brown. But 2 weeks later you can't even tell I sprayed it. It's spreading now so I really need to knock it out. Any suggestions? Just keep spraying every 2 weeks or something?
> 
> FYI this is Alabama on a fescue lawn and it's 90+ temps every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to spray in the fall, using trimec 992 or triplet. 2 oz/1000 With a surfactant. Probably have to spray twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why use 2oz per k? Label says 1.1oz - 1.5oz per k. 2oz per k won't kill it deader. I'd probably go with 1.1oz add in some msm @ .5 per acre and mso.
Click to expand...

I speak from experience. I use 2oz and it works. If 1.5oz. works for you, then use it. It's not like we're putting ounces of gold in the tank.


----------



## Wilbursan

Art_Vandelay said:


> Dawg1419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best to spray in the fall, using trimec 992 or triplet. 2 oz/1000 With a surfactant. Probably have to spray twice
> 
> 
> 
> Why use 2oz per k? Label says 1.1oz - 1.5oz per k. 2oz per k won't kill it deader. I'd probably go with 1.1oz add in some msm @ .5 per acre and mso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak from experience. I use 2oz and it works. If 1.5oz. works for you, then use it. It's not like we're putting ounces of gold in the tank.
Click to expand...

Anything other than trimec 992 work for you? I found it but it's $100 for 2.5 gallons and a pint will probably last me 5 years.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Wilbursan said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawg1419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why use 2oz per k? Label says 1.1oz - 1.5oz per k. 2oz per k won't kill it deader. I'd probably go with 1.1oz add in some msm @ .5 per acre and mso.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak from experience. I use 2oz and it works. If 1.5oz. works for you, then use it. It's not like we're putting ounces of gold in the tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything other than trimec 992 work for you? I found it but it's $100 for 2.5 gallons and a pint will probably last me 5 years.
Click to expand...

You can find the same active ingredient herbicide in many different brand names. Some are on Amazon in quarts and pints I think. Look up the trimec 992 active ingredients on google and do some checking around


----------



## Dawg1419

Art_Vandelay said:


> Dawg1419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best to spray in the fall, using trimec 992 or triplet. 2 oz/1000 With a surfactant. Probably have to spray twice
> 
> 
> 
> Why use 2oz per k? Label says 1.1oz - 1.5oz per k. 2oz per k won't kill it deader. I'd probably go with 1.1oz add in some msm @ .5 per acre and mso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak from experience. I use 2oz and it works. If 1.5oz. works for you, then use it. It's not like we're putting ounces of gold in the tank.
Click to expand...

You are correct but you are putting it on Mother Nature. The label is there for a reason. Tons of $$ have been spent on research. But you are more than welcome to add what you want. I speak from 20 year of experience.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

@bmw

My chamberbitter is getting really healthy with all of the fert I've been putting down. I need to spray for weeds one of these evenings when the temp gets below 85. Now I have some really nice established turf I can focus on getting all the nasty stuff out. Also I have a ton of nutsedge and kylinga, crabgrass city and Virginia buttonweed. (among others) those are the 3 most abundant weeds I have to get rid of.


----------



## rdk0211

rdk0211 said:


> Need help identifying these weeds and how to kill these?


Any help here? I have 2-4-D Amine. Will that work to kill these?


----------



## Spammage

rdk0211 said:


> rdk0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help identifying these weeds and how to kill these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help here? I have 2-4-D Amine. Will that work to kill these?
Click to expand...

The first is Nutsedge (appears to be yellow). Two appears to be a mature version of three, and I don't know what they or #four are. 2,4-d would most likely kill the last three, but won't do anything for the Nutsedge. You shouldn't apply 2,4-d if temps will exceed 85° for the next several days. Certainty or Sedgehammer are safe to use on the Nutsedge at summer temps.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Bryan34w said:


> dwills02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got the same thing. I hit it and some spurge last week with some bayer lawn and crabgrass last week. Spurge is almost all dead and it seems like this stuff has multiplied. Just wait or is there something else I should be using.
Click to expand...

Did you ever find out what this was? I have the same thing and I'm thinking it is crabgrass but before I put down the Celsius that I have, I wanted to find out.


----------



## Bryan34w

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwills02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this? Is this a weed or a grass? Or are both pictures something different?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got the same thing. I hit it and some spurge last week with some bayer lawn and crabgrass last week. Spurge is almost all dead and it seems like this stuff has multiplied. Just wait or is there something else I should be using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever find out what this was? I have the same thing and I'm thinking it is crabgrass but before I put down the Celsius that I have, I wanted to find out.
Click to expand...

I took a bag of it to a local landscaping supply and the owner seemed really knowledgeable. He confirmed it was crabgrass. I just sprayed a dose of Blindside today so hopefully that handles it. If it doesn't suppress it enough I have some quinclorac to hit it again next week.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Does anyone know what these beauties are? This is not my lawn, but these weeds are at the edge of my lawn and my neighbors. Every year something new pops up in his lawn and he refuses to spray for weeds so this is the time of year when I get ready to go to war with his invading army. I'm pretty sure the tall thin ones are nutsedge but I don't know what those other demonic plants are.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Happy 4th all. This stuff grows in isolated sprigs in one corner of the bermuda lawn, and up the driveway. The last detail makes me think it's some kind of ground cover like liriope, but as far as I know it doesn't grow in clumps like liriope. Past couple of weeks it's been poking its head out to see if the coast is clear. I can spend hours tweezing it out when it gets going, so I'm anxious not to repeat that experience again this year. Just sprayed Negate and Isoxaben in the past week. But if I need something else, I'll do that too. Thanks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Happy 4th all. This stuff grows in isolated sprigs in one corner of the bermuda lawn, and up the driveway. The last detail makes me think it's some kind of ground cover like liriope, but as far as I know it doesn't grow in clumps like liriope. Past couple of weeks it's been poking its head out to see if the coast is clear. I can spend hours tweezing it out when it gets going, so I'm anxious not to repeat that experience again this year. Just sprayed Negate and Isoxaben in the past week. But if I need something else, I'll do that too. Thanks.


Kind of looks like Bahia.


----------



## FlaDave

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Happy 4th all. This stuff grows in isolated sprigs in one corner of the bermuda lawn, and up the driveway. The last detail makes me think it's some kind of ground cover like liriope, but as far as I know it doesn't grow in clumps like liriope. Past couple of weeks it's been poking its head out to see if the coast is clear. I can spend hours tweezing it out when it gets going, so I'm anxious not to repeat that experience again this year. Just sprayed Negate and Isoxaben in the past week. But if I need something else, I'll do that too. Thanks.


Baby goosegrass


----------



## Cjames1603

I couldn't find a better place to ask this. Can I mix Celsius and sedgehammer together in my backpack sprayer? And if so could someone give me rates of both with water? I am so frustrated with weeds right now. Thanks. BTW Virginia button weed is my biggest culprit but I have some image for it.


----------



## FlaDave

Cjames1603 said:


> I couldn't find a better place to ask this. Can I mix Celsius and sedgehammer together in my backpack sprayer? And if so could someone give me rates of both with water? I am so frustrated with weeds right now. Thanks. BTW Virginia button weed is my biggest culprit but I have some image for it.


Yes you can mix them.

Using 1gal water per 1000sqft

Celsius has 3 rates on the label.
Low: 1.6g
Med: 2.4g
High: 3.2g

Choose rate per gal water based on your target weeds from the label.

If using the packets of sedge hammer you will add 1 packet per gal water.

If using the bottled sedge hammer use 0.9g and 2 tsp NIS per gal water.

Celsius high rate with NIS can injure/yellow turf at temps over 85°F.


----------



## Aprimav986

Looking for some Advice on what these are and how I can eradicate.


----------



## Swiftkickyo

https://imgur.com/gallery/KEezYqi

Can anyone help my identify what's growing in my Bermuda grass? I hope it's just crabgrass that I can kill off/prevent next season


----------



## LawnRat

Have this growing in an area on my property line that gets morning shade from the neighbor's oak tree. I haven't sprayed anything in this area yet, and there has been no grass growing here in decades. The surrounding grass doesn't seem to want to spread through this stuff. It stays low to the ground, never reaching mower blades.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

@FlaDave && @TN Hawkeye Thanks for the replies. I think Tenacity is in my immediate future. Whatever that thing is, it is continuing to sprout daily despite the Negate and Isoxaben application.


----------



## Todd1970

Whats this red looking clover? Thought it would die out when it got hot but nope.


----------



## weevil07

LawnRat said:


> Have this growing in an area on my property line that gets morning shade from the neighbor's oak tree. I haven't sprayed anything in this area yet, and there has been no grass growing here in decades. The surrounding grass doesn't seem to want to spread through this stuff. It stays low to the ground, never reaching mower blades.


Looks like crabgrass to me


----------



## weevil07

Todd1970 said:


> Whats this red looking clover? Thought it would die out when it got hot but nope.


It may be in the process of dying. MSM will kill it if not too hot in your area or Celsius


----------



## JWAY

Todd1970 said:


> Whats this red looking clover? Thought it would die out when it got hot but nope.


Oxalis. Some varieties of it do have leaves that turn purple.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I think this is a grass type, but I'm not sure


----------



## Floridalawn




----------



## cglarsen

What do I have here?
Grows in a clumps, not stolonous. 
Does fine in shade. No seed heads really. 
MSMA doesn't touch it.


----------



## Spammage

@cglarsen looks like it could be nimblewill.


----------



## cglarsen

Spammage said:


> @cglarsen looks like it could be nimblewill.


Crap. I think you're right. Is there anything selective for it?


----------



## cglarsen

marshtj said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo ...... never could tell what weed invading my turf when mowed low. So I pulled plugs and fertilizing it........ yes, I'm growing weed. Anyone wanna shed some light and ID this weed for me? It's growing in 419. Seems very resilient to celcius, certainty, MSMA and revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be Nimblewill. Your answer is Tenacity.
Click to expand...

Tenacity is not labeled for Zyosia or Bermuda though. What kind of impacts does it have on those I wonder? I'm in the same boat.


----------



## KSwiss0728

Posted about this before, but have some better pictures and more info now... This grassy weed is mixed in with Bermuda in a patch of lawn and I'm trying to get the Bermuda to fill in. Up to this point Ive just been pulling it by hand, but that is getting more difficult as it gets intertwined with the Bermuda. It spreads by rhizomes, grows extremely slowly (I've only mowed it 2 or 3 times this year), and as you can see in the pictures it grows in clumps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## grassland

Swiftkickyo said:


> http://imgur.com/KEezYqi
> 
> 
> Can anyone help my identify what's growing in my Bermuda grass? I hope it's just crabgrass that I can kill off/prevent next season


Looks like St. Aug or centipede


----------



## canyoncove

Does anyone know what these weeds are?I've tried looking them up, but can't find em anywhere!

I need an herbicide that will tackle these in the 90º+ heat!!


----------



## Wilbursan

Art_Vandelay said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak from experience. I use 2oz and it works. If 1.5oz. works for you, then use it. It's not like we're putting ounces of gold in the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything other than trimec 992 work for you? I found it but it's $100 for 2.5 gallons and a pint will probably last me 5 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can find the same active ingredient herbicide in many different brand names. Some are on Amazon in quarts and pints I think. Look up the trimec 992 active ingredients on google and do some checking around
Click to expand...

Sorry for the long delay in getting back. I've looked at the ingredients and the most prominent are 2,4-D and Dicamba, both of which are in the TZone-SE I've been using at about the same rates and violet is listed for TZone. I assume these are the ingredients that work on violet since it does knock them back. Based on posts here and things I've read elsewhere it's just not going to die until the fall regardless of what I spray with. So I'm thinking just spray lightly to keep it under control until the fall and then deal with it with TZone. Does this sound right or is it a different chemical in Trimec I need to be looking for (every time I find an article that sazys what to use it never mentions what chemical to use, only what product).


----------



## Bodie603

This weed/vine is overtaking my lawn. I've tried pulling it out, but it's tough to get at the roots. Any thoughts on what it is and how to deal with it? Thanks.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

First glance it looked like an ivy, but I'm not sold. It does resemble a Boston Ivy, or possibly English but the lighter color isn't the same. They do though come up like that if there is a mother plant close by. Is there any big vines within the vicinity?. You might get better traction over in the cool season forum, only because you are way up North and they may have seen this particular species other then us Southerners.


----------



## Movingshrub

Wild violets.

Quinclorac.


----------



## canyoncove

I've tried posting this in the Weed ID thread, but haven't gotten a response..

Does anyone know what these weeds are?I've tried looking them up, but can't find em anywhere!

If it helps I'm in North Georgia and have Bermuda.

ANY HELP would be appreciated.


----------



## Christech11

I can't help you with naming the top weed but I recently put out a certainty/Celsius mixture and it nukes it.

I'm in central MS with Bermuda as well.


----------



## Huff

canyoncove said:


> I've tried posting this in the Weed ID thread, but haven't gotten a response..
> 
> Does anyone know what these weeds are?I've tried looking them up, but can't find em anywhere!
> 
> If it helps I'm in North Georgia and have Bermuda.
> 
> ANY HELP would be appreciated.


In my uneducated opinion:

1) Ragweed
2)Burnweed
3)Clover

I'm open to being corrected. I'm learning, too.


----------



## Movingshrub

You can likely smoke all of those with three way. They all look like broadleaf.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

When you pull or break it does it produce a white, milky sap?


----------



## p1muserfan

Great site https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/?fbclid=IwAR2SJPioX2c8ED1YggXQ9ueMYcpFDi0Godn4ImHyr3-q69TvtGU_8mqjPzo


----------



## Myricia

I have 2 weeds I am trying to identify in my lawn. And I was hoping for some help on this. I am mostly worried about the tall weed in the first pic and the bright color clump in the 2nd (I have a couple of clumps around the yard of this)


----------



## Bodie603

Any ideas on this one? It's taking over my lawn.


----------



## ctrav

A little help with this please...


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Bodie603 said:


> Any ideas on this one? It's taking over my lawn.


Hmm. I'm not quite sure what they are, but I don't think most of that is wild violets. (I think there may be a couple wild violet plants scattered in there, but most of it is something different.) Below is a photo of wild violets from in my lawn from a few years ago:









Bodie603, have you tried any weed killer on them yet? What seems to be the dominant weed in your photo looks like a weed that would be taken out by a broadleaf weed killer such as 2,4-D or a typical three-way weed killer.


----------



## Dawg1419

Bodie603 said:


> Any ideas on this one? It's taking over my lawn.


Looks like sweet potato vine.


----------



## Dawg1419

ctrav said:


> A little help with this please...


Sedge. Welcome from the devil.


----------



## ctrav

Dawg1419 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little help with this please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sedge. Welcome from the devil.
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> A little help with this please...


That's definitely a sedge brother. Either SedgeHammer or Spectracide "Weed Stop for Lawns" the one with the yellow cap. Might hurt the grass a little bit it will rebound just fine.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little help with this please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely a sedge brother. Either SedgeHammer or Spectracide "Weed Stop for Lawns" the one with the yellow cap. Might hurt the grass a little bit it will rebound just fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks....


----------



## p1muserfan

What is this sucker? N. Texas bermuda lawn, usually don't see it until September or so. The "body" is very firm/tough but pretty easy to pull. However, those roots are about 6 inches long


----------



## Spammage

p1muserfan said:


> What is this sucker? N. Texas bermuda lawn, usually don't see it until September or so. The "body" is very firm/tough but pretty easy to pull. However, those roots are about 6 inches long


I believe it's slender aster.


----------



## p1muserfan

Spammage said:


> p1muserfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this sucker? N. Texas bermuda lawn, usually don't see it until September or so. The "body" is very firm/tough but pretty easy to pull. However, those roots are about 6 inches long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's slender aster.
Click to expand...

Good call! Found it at Aggieturf.tamu.edu. Thanks


----------



## andymac7

What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!



I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.


----------



## bhutchinson87

p1muserfan said:


> What is this sucker? N. Texas bermuda lawn, usually don't see it until September or so. The "body" is very firm/tough but pretty easy to pull. However, those roots are about 6 inches long


@p1muserfan Man, I have this same stuff and it annoys the crap out of me because it pushes the turf around it creating a void in the lawn!

P.S. The Ticket is the best :thumbup:


----------



## andymac7

andymac7 said:


> What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.


Anyone? This stuff's driving me crazy.


----------



## Zenithjr

I just seeded zenith zoysia 4 weeks ago and have a lot of weeds. Can anyone identify this weed pictured here?


----------



## reidgarner

Carpetweed


----------



## Zenithjr

Does Drive XLR8 kill carpet weed? I don't see it on the product label. If not, what will work. As a note I still have zoysia seedlings I want to protect. Thanks.


----------



## reidgarner

@Zenithjr your best bet this time of year would be Celsius at the low rate. I believe you can spray newly seeded zoysia at the 3 week post germination mark, but double check the label.


----------



## RayTL

Came across this video on wed identification and thought I'd share it.

https://youtu.be/DDz4ftjllCs


----------



## Redtwin

andymac7 said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? This stuff's driving me crazy.
Click to expand...

Maybe dandelion? Does it flower or develop a seed head?


----------



## Zenithjr

What is this weed and how do I kill it? It's surrounded by Zenith Zoysia seedlings. Drive and 2,4-d (very light application)didn't seem to touch it.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little help with this please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely a sedge brother. Either SedgeHammer or Spectracide "Weed Stop for Lawns" the one with the yellow cap. Might hurt the grass a little bit it will rebound just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....
Click to expand...

If you're already using Celsius, throw some Certainty in there with it next time. That will cover all your sedges too.


----------



## zibbiz

Anyone know how to get rid of this parley looking weed? Looks like poison hemlock?


----------



## andymac7

Redtwin said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? This stuff's driving me crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe dandelion? Does it flower or develop a seed head?
Click to expand...

Not a dandelion, but thanks for taking a stab. It's never flowered or had a seed head, at least not yet.


----------



## Krooz

Haven't been on in a while but have this new, rather robust invader in my Bermuda - any ideas on what it is?

Thanks


----------



## N LA Hacker

Zenithjr said:


> What is this weed and how do I kill it? It's surrounded by Zenith Zoysia seedlings. Drive and 2,4-d (very light application)didn't seem to touch it.


Goosegrass


----------



## N LA Hacker

Krooz said:


> Haven't been on in a while but have this new, rather robust invader in my Bermuda - any ideas on what it is?
> 
> Thanks


good ol' bahia


----------



## N LA Hacker

andymac7 said:


> What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.


Closest thing I could find was Shepherd's purse or possibly Virginia pepperweed.


----------



## andymac7

N LA Hacker said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is this? I think it's immune to glyphosate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it out of my zoysia seedbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Closest thing I could find was Shepherd's purse or possibly Virginia pepperweed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it might just be Shepherd's Purse, thanks @N LA Hacker!


----------



## gilly

Need some help with this one. Searching through Google images is making me go cross eyed.


----------



## Krooz

Ugh, Bahia? OK, nothing I have in my aresenal touches it - guess I'll hit up the local landscaping folks for some metsulfuron then...


----------



## opiespank

What is this weed? I am north Louisiana with a half Bermuda, half centipede lawn. I think it might be nutsedge but wanted to make sure first.


----------



## captstoots

Not sure what this is... any ideas?




Don't mind the crepe myrtle flower


----------



## N LA Hacker

I'm not convinced that's a sedge. Any seed heads associated with it?


----------



## opiespank

I don't let it grow that long to find out. I usually mow every 3-5 days. Usually never over 7. I do notice that it grows faster than my grass, both bermuda, and centipede.


----------



## opiespank

I see the weed ID thread, so I will repost there. I will delete this one.


----------



## ktgrok

Is this dove weed? It's in the neighbors yard but right up against mine, so want to have a handle on it.


----------



## ktgrok

captstoots said:


> Not sure what this is... any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the crepe myrtle flower


I'm not an expert but looks like sedge of some sort to me?


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Starting to see a few of these in my centipede. What is it and how do I kill it. Thanks in advance


----------



## RYBLMC

Prostrate Spurge?


----------



## Movingshrub

Lespedeza.


----------



## N LA Hacker

ktgrok said:


> captstoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is... any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the crepe myrtle flower
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but looks like sedge of some sort to me?
Click to expand...

Definitely a sedge.


----------



## Darth_V8r

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Starting to see a few of these in my centipede. What is it and how do I kill it. Thanks in advance


I don't know what they are, but I had them (past tense) in my "salad" (lots of grass varieties) yard. 2,4-D knocked them down, and they sprang right back. Fahrenheit (MSM plus Dicambria) killed it dead, just seemed to take longer to wilt and die. The trick with that fern-looking stuff is it is born pregnant, so you may get a couple of fresh growths of it.

In general, I find if the weed has a somewhat "woody" stem, MSM does great, whether I know what the weed is or don't


----------



## FlaDave

ktgrok said:


> Is this dove weed? It's in the neighbors yard but right up against mine, so want to have a handle on it.


Yes it's doveweed


----------



## Redtwin

FlaDave said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this dove weed? It's in the neighbors yard but right up against mine, so want to have a handle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's doveweed
Click to expand...

Celcius will smoke it at the high rate.


----------



## bigmks

My neighbor may have the same is this doveweed as well?


----------



## JWAY

bigmks said:


> My neighbor may have the same is this doveweed as well?


Yessir that is Doveweed, purple flowers would double confirm it but hopefully it doesn't get to that flowering stage.


----------



## JWAY

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Starting to see a few of these in my centipede. What is it and how do I kill it. Thanks in advance


Believe that's Lespedeza in the top two, if it's spurge breaking the stem will produce milky sap.
Definitely Chamberbitter on the bottom. Celsius labeled for both.
Spray tends to roll off of chamberbitter so may need some surfactant but if you broadcast be careful of what that may do to your grass especially at high temps.


----------



## ktgrok

JWAY said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor may have the same is this doveweed as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir that is Doveweed, purple flowers would double confirm it but hopefully it doesn't get to that flowering stage.
Click to expand...

My neighbor claims to like all the flowers his weeds produce. I am significantly less enthralled with them.


----------



## flynavy812

Similar to a post above... noticing a lot of this. Has some purple to the roots and almost has features of Bermuda runners how the blades are spaced.


----------



## Spammage

@flynavy812 looks like crabgrass.


----------



## flynavy812

@Spammage Thanks, I always assumed crabgrass follows a specific look like clumping fescue, but I'm learning something new every day.


----------



## Mikee

Hello everyone,

Can someone please help me identify what this is that is invading my lawn? I live in Dallas, GA and have a hybrid Bermuda lawn. My Bermuda is a dark green color, and has never been overseeded. I have fertilized with Milorganite and 10-10-10 to help it fill in some bare spots. This little guy in the picture has more of a bright neon green color and sticks out like a sore thumb surrounded by my darker green Bermuda. It is very aggressive and quickly spreading across my lawn. It grows low to the ground and even has runners like my Bermuda. The shoots are much thicker and larger than my Bermuda. I have attached photos of the shoot, seed head, runner, and how a patch of it appears lighter when surrounded by my Bermuda. Is it a grassy weed, or different type of grass altogether? Can you please help identify it? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Mikee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify what this is that is invading my lawn? I live in Dallas, GA and have a hybrid Bermuda lawn. My Bermuda is a dark green color, and has never been overseeded. I have fertilized with Milorganite and 10-10-10 to help it fill in some bare spots. This little guy in the picture has more of a bright neon green color and sticks out like a sore thumb surrounded by my darker green Bermuda. It is very aggressive and quickly spreading across my lawn. It grows low to the ground and even has runners like my Bermuda. The shoots are much thicker and larger than my Bermuda. I have attached photos of the shoot, seed head, runner, and how a patch of it appears lighter when surrounded by my Bermuda. Is it a grassy weed, or different type of grass altogether? Can you please help identify it? Thank you so much!!!


Common Bermuda


----------



## Mikee

@Art_Vandelay Thanks! 😲 That is what I was afraid of. Didn't think it was possible though if I've never overseeded?!


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Mikee said:


> @Art_Vandelay Thanks! 😲 That is what I was afraid of. Didn't think it was possible though if I've never overseeded?!


It can come from anywhere. It's sorta odd that it's in that seemingly almost perfect rectangle though....


----------



## Mikee

@Art_Vandelay Yeah, it almost looks like sod. I have several other areas of my lawn with this stuff in similar rectangular shape. The sod was layed by the builder when the home was built in 2018. Do you think the builder may have layed down Common Bermuda sod in these areas? Does Common Bermuda sod even exist? Thanks again!


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Mikee said:


> @Art_Vandelay Yeah, it almost looks like sod. I have several other areas of my lawn with this stuff in similar rectangular shape. The sod was layed by the builder when the home was built in 2018. Do you think the builder may have layed down Common Bermuda sod in these areas? Does Common Bermuda sod even exist? Thanks again!


That's what I think happened


----------



## ktgrok

Mikee said:


> @Art_Vandelay Thanks! 😲 That is what I was afraid of. Didn't think it was possible though if I've never overseeded?!


My whole neighborhood has it - the bahia lawns, the st. augustine lawns, the mostly dead zoysia lawn, etc. it's why I chose Bermuda instead of the above, figured it doesn't blend perfectly with my seeded Maya bermuda, but better than it blends in with St. Augustine, lol.


----------



## ktgrok

I'd measure it to see if the dimensions match up with the dimensions of typical sod pieces.


----------



## ktgrok

Globe sedge or yellow sedge or?


----------



## Mikee

@ktgrok Yeah, I think it is definitely sod. I think they must have layed two completely different types of Bermuda across my lot. Perhaps a higher quality hybrid sod in the front and closer to the house, but then this stuff was layed mostly in the back and along the edges of the lot. Here are more pictures. I just didn't think they made sod with Common Bermuda 🤔


----------



## ktgrok

ktgrok said:


> Globe sedge or yellow sedge or?


Nevermind...I think it is cylindrical sedge. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/cylindric-sedge


----------



## bmadams

What is this? I have it shooting up everywhere in the part of my backyard that is shaded starting around 1 pm and my Bermuda is struggling to grow in.


----------



## FlaDave

bmadams said:


> What is this? I have it shooting up everywhere in the part of my backyard that is shaded starting around 1 pm and my Bermuda is struggling to grow in.


Tree nearby? They look like little saplings or suckers, whaterever you call them.


----------



## mufugginmanny

Hello everyone,

This is in my bermuda in a few places and it grows faster than everything else. I hate how it sticks out after a couple days, even over the other weeds I have in my yard. How do I get rid of the little bastards?


----------



## BermudaBoy

The invasion is now at my doorsteps. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EasTex

How to kill Baha'i grass in my Bermuda tiff 419
Yard, East Texas?


----------



## EasTex

What is best product to kill clover and will not damage st Augustine grass in east Texas?


----------



## EasTex

What is a clover that is in my st. Augustine grass in Texas and what post emergent can I use to eliminate this without harming my lawn?


----------



## ctrav

Any idea what this is? My granddaughter tried to pull it and ran screaming at the top of her little lungs...


----------



## JWAY

EasTex said:


> How to kill Baha'i grass in my Bermuda tiff 419
> Yard, East Texas?


MSM Turf is safe for Bermuda and St. Augustine, it's labeled for Bahia and some clovers. May need a repeat app after 4-6 weeks.
0.5 oz/Acre (.015 oz/M). Don't spray at higher doses than that under hardwoods. It won't harm pines. Don't let the spray drift onto bushes you're fond of.


----------



## FlaDave

ctrav said:


> Any idea what this is? My granddaughter tried to pull it and ran screaming at the top of her little lungs...


Poor girl, It's a noseburn plant. It stings.


----------



## Two9tene

mufugginmanny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is in my bermuda in a few places and it grows faster than everything else. I hate how it sticks out after a couple days, even over the other weeds I have in my yard. How do I get rid of the little bastards?


Looks like Dallas Grass.. Any other thoughts gents?

Either way, paint it with glyphosate and call it a day. Hope that helps.


----------



## Killmeh

Is this doveweed? I think it might be. It comes in every late June and Celsius does kill it. Unfortunately this year I forgot about it and did my high rate spray of Celsius in June before it was really showing. With all the rain lately it has come out in full force. I also hit a spot with msm (1 gallon of water and 30g msm and spoy sprayed all over)and it did die but I am scared to spray msm again. So anything I can spray in these high temps that won't wreck the Bermuda or am I screwed this year? Also read online it hates baking powder being on it...but wouldn't that also affect the grass?


----------



## JWAY

Killmeh said:


> Is this doveweed? I think it might be. It comes in every late June and Celsius does kill it. Unfortunately this year I forgot about it and did my high rate spray of Celsius in June before it was really showing. With all the rain lately it has come out in full force. I also hit a spot with msm (1 gallon of water and 30g msm and spoy sprayed all over)and it did die but I am scared to spray msm again. So anything I can spray in these high temps that won't wreck the Bermuda or am I screwed this year? Also read online it hates baking powder being on it...but wouldn't that also affect the grass?


Yep Doveweed. MSM doesn't have a temp restriction for warm season grasses, only cool.


----------



## ktgrok

Is this torpedo grass? Thought it was crabgrass at first, but now it's acting different, spreading, and the Celsius I sprayed didn't seem to phase it. Or maybe Goosegrass? I have quinclorac and celcius on hand, or can paint with roundup if need be. Maybe the best option, given the heat? And since it is interconnected, that may work fairly well?


----------



## cousineau18

ktgrok said:


> Is this torpedo grass? Thought it was crabgrass at first, but now it's acting different, spreading, and the Celsius I sprayed didn't seem to phase it. Or maybe Goosegrass? I have quinclorac and celcius on hand, or can paint with roundup if need be. Maybe the best option, given the heat? And since it is interconnected, that may work fairly well?


Do you have an Oz of Celcius you are willing to sell me?


----------



## ktgrok

cousineau18 said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this torpedo grass? Thought it was crabgrass at first, but now it's acting different, spreading, and the Celsius I sprayed didn't seem to phase it. Or maybe Goosegrass? I have quinclorac and celcius on hand, or can paint with roundup if need be. Maybe the best option, given the heat? And since it is interconnected, that may work fairly well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Oz of Celcius you are willing to sell me?
Click to expand...

I actually only have little bit that someone here shared with me, lol. I can see how much I have though.


----------



## Two9tene

@ktgrok that is more than likely dallisgrass but I wouldn't put it passed me that it may be a strand of crabgrass... a little 2-4 D or Gly (painted) should clear that right up.


----------



## Two9tene

Killmeh said:


> Is this doveweed? I think it might be. It comes in every late June and Celsius does kill it. Unfortunately this year I forgot about it and did my high rate spray of Celsius in June before it was really showing. With all the rain lately it has come out in full force. I also hit a spot with msm (1 gallon of water and 30g msm and spoy sprayed all over)and it did die but I am scared to spray msm again. So anything I can spray in these high temps that won't wreck the Bermuda or am I screwed this year? Also read online it hates baking powder being on it...but wouldn't that also affect the grass?


Definitely doveweed!


----------



## ktgrok

Two9tene said:


> @ktgrok that is more than likely dallisgrass but I wouldn't put it passed me that it may be a strand of crabgrass... a little 2-4 D or Gly (painted) should clear that right up.


I can say that Celsius didn't touch it, and it did put a hurt on the "regular" crabgrass stuff. I think Celsius is supposed to work on Dallisgrass, but not goosegrass, which is another reason I'm thinking goosegrass. But I put some glyphosate on the bigger areas today either way. Will spray Dismiss early next week or this weekend, and see what that does to it.


----------



## Myricia

Trying to figure out what this is? I have quite a few of these growing crazy in my lawn. The bottom pic is a close-up of the same weed.


----------



## ktgrok

More photos of the stuff I have growing. Hopefully something I Have will kill it, and pre-em will stop it from coming back next year, but in the meantime I went old school on its butt.


----------



## Myricia

ktgrok said:


> More photos of the stuff I have growing. Hopefully something I Have will kill it, and pre-em will stop it from coming back next year, but in the meantime I went old school on its butt.


Looks like goosegrass.


----------



## ktgrok

Myricia said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of the stuff I have growing. Hopefully something I Have will kill it, and pre-em will stop it from coming back next year, but in the meantime I went old school on its butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like goosegrass.
Click to expand...

That's what I think too. I also have some regular old crab grass, and found some dove weed I think too, just for fun. Turns out, there is one thing that gets rid of all of them - digging them up, lol. It's been raining every day so the soil was soft enough, I used a weed puller tool thing to get under the centers and lever them up. As I pulled I threw them to the sidewalk or the street and then the kids scooped them up and put them in the laundry basket.


----------



## Spammage

Myricia said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of the stuff I have growing. Hopefully something I Have will kill it, and pre-em will stop it from coming back next year, but in the meantime I went old school on its butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like goosegrass.
Click to expand...

Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

ktgrok said:


> Is this torpedo grass? Thought it was crabgrass at first, but now it's acting different, spreading, and the Celsius I sprayed didn't seem to phase it. Or maybe Goosegrass? I have quinclorac and celcius on hand, or can paint with roundup if need be. Maybe the best option, given the heat? And since it is interconnected, that may work fairly well?


Looks like it's just crabgrass.


----------



## Spammage

Myricia said:


> Trying to figure out what this is? I have quite a few of these growing crazy in my lawn. The bottom pic is a close-up of the same weed.


Johnsongrass. The white midvein is the giveaway.


----------



## Two9tene

ktgrok said:


> More photos of the stuff I have growing. Hopefully something I Have will kill it, and pre-em will stop it from coming back next year, but in the meantime I went old school on its butt.


The spoke and wheel like structure along with those seedheads lead me to believe it's Goosgrass...


----------



## Myricia

Spammage said:


> Myricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what this is? I have quite a few of these growing crazy in my lawn. The bottom pic is a close-up of the same weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnsongrass. The white midvein is the giveaway.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll probably pull these by hand tomorrow since they already seeded while I was on vacation.


----------



## JWAY

cousineau18 said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this torpedo grass? Thought it was crabgrass at first, but now it's acting different, spreading, and the Celsius I sprayed didn't seem to phase it. Or maybe Goosegrass? I have quinclorac and celcius on hand, or can paint with roundup if need be. Maybe the best option, given the heat? And since it is interconnected, that may work fairly well?
> 
> Do you have an Oz of Celcius you are willing to sell me?
> 
> 
> 
> @cousineau18 there is a Celsius Split in the Marketplace forum.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2408&start=80
Click to expand...


----------



## radiatedjay

Can anyone identify this grassy weed? Put down some Scott's Centipede Seed a few months ago and this is all that sprouted.


----------



## corneliani

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/annual-sedge

I imagine it's in a moist area, and growing in a bit of a bunch habit with shallow roots (?). You're a bit zoomed in but this looks like your weed.


----------



## radiatedjay

corneliani said:


> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/annual-sedge
> 
> I imagine it's in a moist area, and growing in a bit of a bunch habit with shallow roots (?). You're a bit zoomed in but this looks like your weed.


You'd be correct about the moist area, it's in a 20ft. Wide strip of my yard between my house and a tree line of 100 ft. tall pine trees. Doesn't get much sun to dry it out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rdk0211

Help please. This is slowly covering most of my lawn. What is the best way to kill this? Should I blanket spray or spot spray?


----------



## andymac7

rdk0211 said:


> Help please. This is slowly covering most of my lawn. What is the best way to kill this? Should I blanket spray or spot spray?


That's spotted spurge. You can probably buy a single packet of Quicksilver ($25 on ebay) and take care of it. It will treat 2k sq ft. However, if it does literally cover all 5k sq ft of your lawn, maybe you'll have to get two packets. For a longer term investment, Celsius is awesome for virtually all weeds besides sedges, and can last you years. It can stunt growth for a short while however, especially at high rates.


----------



## Rpatterson

I'm thinking it's baby goosegrass... Kind of spread throughout the yard and super easy to pull up.





Then I have a few bigger areas in the backyard. Pulled up some of what I thought was Goose, but the first one was rooting at the nodes which I don't think goose does. Will post better picture with rooting this afternoon. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ninja1220

This weed is in my South Florida St.Augustine grass. Image couldn't kill it. Looking for some help.


----------



## bigzeto

Hey guys, I have a lot of this lighter color weed/grass growing in my bermuda lawn. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ladycage

Does anyone know what weeds are shown here?


----------



## cglarsen

Posted over in Cool Season section but haven't had any help.

So the in-laws severely neglected Fescue lawn has been invaded by this weed I can't quite identify. The heat and drought this summer smoked their TTTF giving it more advantage I suppose. Trying to figure out what herbicide to use that plays nice with fescue.


----------



## JWAY

cglarsen said:


> Posted over in Cool Season section but haven't had any help.
> 
> So the in-laws severely neglected Fescue lawn has been invaded by this weed I can't quite identify. The heat and drought this summer smoked their TTTF giving it more advantage I suppose. Trying to figure out what herbicide to use that plays nice with fescue.


Doveweed. Check out this topic.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12509&p=201747&hilit=doveweed#p201747

and this from the NC State Extension
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/doveweed


----------



## cglarsen

JWAY said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted over in Cool Season section but haven't had any help.
> 
> So the in-laws severely neglected Fescue lawn has been invaded by this weed I can't quite identify. The heat and drought this summer smoked their TTTF giving it more advantage I suppose. Trying to figure out what herbicide to use that plays nice with fescue.
> 
> 
> 
> Doveweed. Check out this topic.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12509&p=201747&hilit=doveweed#p201747
> 
> and this from the NC State Extension
> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/doveweed
Click to expand...

You da man J.


----------



## Ptb427

Is this bermuda? Growing in my zoysia lawn. It's becoming more apparent since I've been reel mowing at a lower height.


----------



## cjackson0314

Can anyone identify these?


----------



## corneliani

The skinny one with the groove down the middle looks like nutsedge. The wider one looks like (baby) crabgrass. Not sure on the broadleaf... probably a tree sapling of sorts ?


----------



## Two9tene

@cjackson0314 
From top to bottom on this image:

Nutsegde

Crabgrass

UNK - Broadleaf


----------



## cjackson0314

Two9tene said:


> @cjackson0314
> From top to bottom on this image:
> 
> Nutsegde
> 
> Crabgrass
> 
> UNK - Broadleaf
> 
> 
> @cjackson0314
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## lvlikeyv

Anybody know what weed this is and how i can kill it in a St.Augustine lawn?


----------



## ladycage

I believe that is spurge, I think Celsius is suppose to kill it but Im not sure


----------



## JWAY

lvlikeyv said:


> Anybody know what weed this is and how i can kill it in a St.Augustine lawn?


Break the stem, if it's spurge you'll see white sticky sap.


----------



## JWAY

JWAY said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what weed this is and how i can kill it in a St.Augustine lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like spurge, to confirm break the stem, if it's spurge you'll see white sticky sap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> Anybody know what weed this is and how i can kill it in a St.Augustine lawn?


Definitely spurge. Image or Celsius will clear that right up.


----------



## ktgrok

Ptb427 said:


> Is this bermuda? Growing in my zoysia lawn. It's becoming more apparent since I've been reel mowing at a lower height.


Looks like bermuda to me.


----------



## Two9tene

Ptb427 said:


> Is this bermuda? Growing in my zoysia lawn. It's becoming more apparent since I've been reel mowing at a lower height.


Positive ID here: Common Bermuda


----------



## Ptb427

@ktgrok @Two9tene Thanks for the ID!


----------



## ladycage

Is this common bermuda or a weed? I was going to get sprigs from it to put in bare areas but want to make sure I'm not putting on weeds out.


----------



## Two9tene

ladycage said:


> Is this common bermuda or a weed? I was going to get sprigs from it to put in bare areas but want to make sure I'm not putting on weeds out.


Definitely common Bermuda


----------



## HottyToddyMed

http://imgur.com/SVmUwSU

Please help me ID this. I think if I stop whatever this is now at the end of this season, then I can knock it out and not have to worry about it next year. I have some Celsius on hand. I have hit this stuff with certainty, but its not working on it. :x


----------



## Two9tene

HottyToddyMed said:


> http://imgur.com/SVmUwSU
> 
> Please help me ID this. I think if I stop whatever this is now at the end of this season, then I can knock it out and not have to worry about it next year. I have some Celsius on hand. I have hit this stuff with certainty, but its not working on it. :x


Looks like Johnson grass or dallis! Only thing to kill it will be gly or strait pull it out with roots and all!


----------



## HottyToddyMed

Two9tene said:


> HottyToddyMed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SVmUwSU
> 
> Please help me ID this. I think if I stop whatever this is now at the end of this season, then I can knock it out and not have to worry about it next year. I have some Celsius on hand. I have hit this stuff with certainty, but its not working on it. :x
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Johnson grass or dallis! Only thing to kill it will be gly or strait pull it out with roots and all!
Click to expand...

Thats what I was afraid of :/ Going to start painting with some roundup tomorrow


----------



## mfelio

Hello, I live in Northern NY and I have a brittle weed that is taking over my entire front yard and killing all of the grass. I was curious if someone would know what it is and how I can kill it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Two9tene

mfelio said:


> Hello, I live in Northern NY and I have a brittle weed that is taking over my entire front yard and killing all of the grass. I was curious if someone would know what it is and how I can kill it. Thank you in advance!


Ran your image threw the ol google lens app and this it some of the results:


----------



## ctrav

This started popping up...my neighbor has a tone of it and won't do anything about it 😡


----------



## Trs

Please help identify two weeds in my yard. I have attached 2 pictures of each weed and can get more views if needed.









What herbicide can I use to kill these weeks in a tank sprayer?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JWAY

ctrav said:


> This started popping up...my neighbor has a tone of it and won't do anything about it 😡


The prominent mid leaf vein reminds me of Bahia. A V-shaped seedhead growing on a long stalk would confirm it.


----------



## JWAY

Trs said:


> Please help identify two weeds in my yard. I have attached 2 pictures of each weed and can get more views if needed.
> What herbicide can I use to kill these weeks in a tank sprayer?
> Thanks for your help!


1st and 3rd pic are Doveweed. 2nd and 4th look like Crabgrass with some sedges rounding out the mix. The sedge type looks like Green Kyllinga.

A herbicide with Sulfentrazone would take care of all three. Blindside would be my choice. Would probably need another app after a month because The Doveweed is mature.


----------



## Trs

JWAY said:


> Trs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify two weeds in my yard. I have attached 2 pictures of each weed and can get more views if needed.
> What herbicide can I use to kill these weeks in a tank sprayer?
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st and 3rd pic are Doveweed. 2nd and 4th look like Crabgrass with some sedges rounding out the mix. The sedge type looks like Green Kyllinga.
> 
> A herbicide with Sulfentrazone would take care of all three. Blindside would be my choice. Would probably need another app after a month because The Doveweed is mature.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I'll follow your recommendation.


----------



## ctrav

It sure what this is? I sprayed for nutsedge and the spray seems to be working well. Then I noticed this as well...


----------



## Gibby

Haven't seen this one in law before... It was growing completely vertically.


----------



## JayGo

Gentlemen, is this a weed or is this simply new Bermuda? These stolons are visible in a spot where my turf is still filling in from when I leveled my lawn 
and they're a concentrated in one spot. They look just slightly different from the rest of my turf...color is a little lighter and many of the stolons run either shallow or on the ground. Because many of the stolons and rhizomes are exposed, the stems sit higher and I'm even seeing seed heads from them when the rest of my established turf isn't.

I'm hoping it's just new Bermuda, and if it is I'm curious why it doesn't blend into my turf.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Spammage

@JayGo it's bermuda.


----------



## JayGo

@Spammage Thanks so much for the reply! Relieved to hear that.


----------



## Trs

Trs said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify two weeds in my yard. I have attached 2 pictures of each weed and can get more views if needed.
> What herbicide can I use to kill these weeks in a tank sprayer?
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st and 3rd pic are Doveweed. 2nd and 4th look like Crabgrass with some sedges rounding out the mix. The sedge type looks like Green Kyllinga.
> 
> A herbicide with Sulfentrazone would take care of all three. Blindside would be my choice. Would probably need another app after a month because The Doveweed is mature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll follow your recommendation.
Click to expand...

The Sulfentrazone did a great job on the subject weeds in my prior post-Thanks!. I also sprayed an additional weed, about two weeks ago, which seems to have been affected but it isn't dead. Can someone please identify the weed in this picture and recommend a herbicide that will kill it? It is in an area that is a mostly Bermuda grass but slopes down to some Centipede.


----------



## CenlaLowell

What is this

I sprayed this area with outrider and nothing happened at all. This was sprayed on 9/30 maybe its to soon but I thought I would have seen something by now

Thanks


----------



## Gibby

@Trs that looks like goosegrass.


----------



## Gibby

@CenlaLowell according to Google Lens that is yellow nutsedge.


----------



## Trs

Gibby said:


> @Trs that looks like goosegrass.


Thanks! I've sprayed it with Sulfentrazone 4SC Select and it looks like it has caused some damage but not killed it. This product has killed smaller goosegrass plants dead in other areas of my yard. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gibby

@Trs I have had no luck with sulfentralzone on goose. I have been told to try quinclorac or revolver, but I am still hand pulling it when I can.

Another thing you can do is go to domyown and type in the weed, it should show results that will take care of it.


----------



## Trs

Gibby said:


> @Trs I have had no luck with sulfentralzone on goose. I have been told to try quinclorac or revolver, but I am still hand pulling it when I can.
> 
> Another thing you can do is go to domyown and type in the weed, it should show results that will take care of it.


Do my own recommended Sulfentrazone 4SC Select for goosegrass due to my combination of grasses (St. Augustine, Centipede, and Bermuda). It has absolutely killed smaller goosegrass plants in other areas of the yard. I was thinking because these are larger maybe something else may work better. I did spray some with quinclorac yesterday and am waiting to see any results. I can also hit them with round up if necessary in this area of my yard. I may take a tiller to the area as well. I have pulled cubic yards of goosegrass from my yard, very satisfying! They go right into my fire pit and get burned once the pit is full.


----------



## Trs

Trs said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Trs I have had no luck with sulfentralzone on goose. I have been told to try quinclorac or revolver, but I am still hand pulling it when I can.
> 
> Another thing you can do is go to domyown and type in the weed, it should show results that will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do my own recommended Sulfentrazone 4SC Select for goosegrass due to my combination of grasses (St. Augustine, Centipede, and Bermuda). It has absolutely killed smaller goosegrass plants in other areas of the yard. I was thinking because these are larger maybe something else may work better. I did spray some with quinclorac yesterday and am waiting to see any results. I can also hit them with round up if necessary in this area of my yard. I may take a tiller to the area as well. I have pulled cubic yards of goosegrass from my yard, very satisfying! They go right into my fire pit and get burned once the pit is full.
Click to expand...

Here are examples of dead goosegrass in other areas of the yard from using Sulfentrazone 4SC Select


----------



## Gibby

@Trs what rate did you use of the sulfentrazone?


----------



## Trs

Gibby said:


> @Trs what rate did you use of the sulfentrazone?


About 3/4 tsp per gallon. It was thick so some stayed on the spoon. I tried 1.5 tsp in a 2 gallon sprayer.


----------



## Trs

Trs said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Trs what rate did you use of the sulfentrazone?
> 
> 
> 
> About 3/4 tsp per gallon. It was thick so some stayed on the spoon. I tried 1.5 tsp in a 2 gallon sprayer.
Click to expand...

I just spot treated the areas in my yard. I've mostly had problems with crabgrass, dove weed, goosegrass, and armadillos. I've been able to kill all of them.


----------



## mre_man_76

Gibby said:


> @Trs that looks like goosegrass.


I agree. Looks like killynga to me. I have been dealing with this and other forms of sedges for years.


----------



## ctrav

Anyone know what this little flowering weed is and how to handle it? Thanks...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Anyone know what this little flowering weed is and how to handle it? Thanks...


Roadside Aster. I found a few articles based in Texas about them if you google it.


----------



## Spammage

@ctrav you might not have much luck with a herbicide this late in the season, but these generally pull easily enough if the soil is moist.


----------



## erdons

Started growing in my Bermuda.


----------



## weezer0321

This has just started popping up like crazy in my zoysia down here in Georgia. Is this nutsedge?


----------



## JWAY

More likely Poa, maybe ryegrass. Are your soil temps below 70? Did you use a fall pre-emergent?
@weezer0321


----------



## weezer0321

JWAY said:


> More likely Poa, maybe ryegrass. Are your soil temps below 70? Did you use a fall pre-emergent?
> @weezer0321


I thought it looked like Poa too, but was hoping it wasn't. I put down preemergent about 3-4 weeks ago and our soil temps are just now consistently below 70. Seems odd, but I guess it is better that I'm catching it now than later.


----------



## beermuda

Nutsedge confirmation please?


----------



## JKH7

@erdons- I believe that is kikuyu. @weezer0321[/mention- agree with JWAY.[mention]beermuda- nutsedge confirmed.


----------



## JWAY

@beermuda 
As a proof positive ID for nutsedge cut it at the stalk, it will have a triangular shape.


----------



## Thor865

erdons said:



> Started growing in my Bermuda.


looks like you got some heavily PGR common Bermuda coming in


----------



## lvlikeyv

What is it and how do I kill it?
A little disappointed as I still have weeds popping up after applying Pre E during the spring and fall this year. Oh well, I didn't think I would have it all nailed down in my first year.

Anyone laying down multiple forms of Pre to help cover the spectrum? (i.e. prodiamine and dithiopyr)


----------



## corneliani

Looks like Henbit from here. If you get purple flowers that would confirm it. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/henbit
A 2,4d/dicamba/MCPP 3-way should more than handle it.

As for your other question -this broadleaf should've been handled by a standard preemergent. Are you feeling confident in your quantity and application method? There's always chance for breakouts but if this happens regularly maybe something else is the matter.


----------



## Spammage

corneliani said:


> Looks like Henbit from here. If you get purple flowers that would confirm it.


@lvlikeyv +1. I get a little every winter using just prodiamine.


----------



## Dangerlawn

Any ideas on what this might be?



It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.


----------



## corneliani

Dangerlawn said:


> Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.


@Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.


----------



## Dangerlawn

corneliani said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I just sprayed them, so no smelling for the moment. The product I used has 2-4d amine and is labeled for both.


----------



## corneliani

Dangerlawn said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I just sprayed them, so no smelling for the moment. The product I used has 2-4d amine and is labeled for both.
Click to expand...

That formulation isn't going to give you the fastest results, as I'm sure you already know (amine + cold weather = slower results) .. but the good thing is you can spray that Forti-lome product every 2-3 weeks for the next couple months before your grass even wakes up from its wintertime slumber. Be prepared to treat them again come next fall, worst case. :thumbup:


----------



## thompwa

Would love a little help to ID this one. Got it popping up in multiple places in my Bermuda.


----------



## Khs2424

Anyone have any ideas? I added a quarter for scale. Is it early poa?


----------



## g-man

Not POA. Is the stem oval/flat? It could be orchardgrass, but I don't know if you could get that in your Bermuda. I'm a cool season lawn guy, so I don't know much about warm season weeds.


----------



## GreenLand

Hi all, i did not treat the lawn woth a pre- emergent in the fall. Now i have weeds growing. Over the past year ive tried about all the bag and liquid killers down to killzall. Nothing kills like the old round up used to back in the day. I hear a diluted vinegar mix will do the trick. Any confirmation on that? I really dont want to spend $100 on a killer. The killzall was recommended by a local feed store farmer. Fwiw my grass hasnt started to green yet. Thatnks!


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass

Have two that'd I'd love everyone's help on. First two pics are the same weed, just one is zoomed In.

Both weeds started popping up around fall (and I neglected to use fall pre-M as I had seeded and was still hoping to get some last bit of horizontal growth).

Sprayed both with Celsius (and blue dye so I didn't go crazy spraying the same weeds over and over). Third pic it seems to be working. It's only been a couple of days though.


----------



## GreenLand

This worked for me in my above post. Took 2 weeks, but they all are Brown, yellow, purple, and dead. Wilting away


----------



## Wieldy

I have a bunch of broad lead and wild onion. Someone here suggested MSM. What's the difference between MSM and Celsius? Celsius seems to be the herbicide of choice for a lot of people here buts I can't really spend $120 right now. MSM is $46, will it work? I have about 12,000square feet of Bermuda.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

GreenLand said:


> Hi all, i did not treat the lawn woth a pre- emergent in the fall. Now i have weeds growing. Over the past year ive tried about all the bag and liquid killers down to killzall. Nothing kills like the old round up used to back in the day. I hear a diluted vinegar mix will do the trick. Any confirmation on that? I really dont want to spend $100 on a killer. The killzall was recommended by a local feed store farmer. Fwiw my grass hasnt started to green yet. Thatnks!


I could be wrong but I'm not sure that you have St. Augustine grass.


----------



## Spammage

TN Hawkeye said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, i did not treat the lawn woth a pre- emergent in the fall. Now i have weeds growing. Over the past year ive tried about all the bag and liquid killers down to killzall. Nothing kills like the old round up used to back in the day. I hear a diluted vinegar mix will do the trick. Any confirmation on that? I really dont want to spend $100 on a killer. The killzall was recommended by a local feed store farmer. Fwiw my grass hasnt started to green yet. Thatnks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm not sure that you have St. Augustine grass.
Click to expand...

Based on those pictures, he has bermuda.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Spammage said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, i did not treat the lawn woth a pre- emergent in the fall. Now i have weeds growing. Over the past year ive tried about all the bag and liquid killers down to killzall. Nothing kills like the old round up used to back in the day. I hear a diluted vinegar mix will do the trick. Any confirmation on that? I really dont want to spend $100 on a killer. The killzall was recommended by a local feed store farmer. Fwiw my grass hasnt started to green yet. Thatnks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm not sure that you have St. Augustine grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on those pictures, he has bermuda.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too.


----------



## SoCalBermuda

erdons said:


> Started growing in my Bermuda.


@erdons did you have any success getting the Kikuyu out of your Bermuda? Kikuyu has been a PAIN in my front lawn.


----------



## erdons

Spot treat with Glyphosate.


----------



## SoCalBermuda

erdons said:


> Spot treat with Glyphosate.


Thanks. My front yard is about 1/3 Bermuda, 1/3 Kikuyu, 1/3 bare/weeds. About 1,200 sq ft. and I'm considering a total renovation. The Kikuyu is a PAIN and seems to be growing faster than the Bermuda.


----------



## erdons

That is an option, if you don't want to do that keep mowing the Bermuda low as often as you can it will love that, the kikuyu won't be too happy, hit it with glyphosate and let the Bermuda take over.


----------



## robbybobby

These are by my fence in the alley but are what is in some of my perennial rye overseed. Anything I can do to cure and not hurt the Rye?


----------



## Rammy1546

This is my front lawn. Can anyone confirm Poa Annua here? Lawn in Meyer Zoysia.

If it is confirmed Poa Annua, shouldn't it die off when it heats up here in Alabama? Thanks!


----------



## McDiddles

Rammy1546 said:


> This is my front lawn. Can anyone confirm Poa Annua here? Lawn in Meyer Zoysia.
> 
> If it is confirmed Poa Annua, shouldn't it die off when it heats up here in Alabama? Thanks!


Right and right. Poa, and it will die once it gets up in the high 70°'s.


----------



## McDiddles

robbybobby said:


> These are by my fence in the alley but are what is in some of my perennial rye overseed. Anything I can do to cure and not hurt the Rye?


Cant' I.D that one. It's going to be tough to find something that will control that, and not the rye. I know of Xonerate (Amicarbazone). Don't think it's labelled for many grassy weeds though. Try https://www.weedalert.com/


----------



## Rammy1546

Thanks!!! @McDiddles


----------



## robbybobby

@McDiddles i honestly think it's crab grass. We had some warm weather for about a week in January and it must've took off then


----------



## McDiddles

robbybobby said:


> @McDiddles i honestly think it's crab grass. We had some warm weather for about a week in January and it must've took off then


CG has to have soil temps in the high 50's. I'ts possible but I'd start with checking your local soil temps. Besides that, here are some links to compare the photo's. 
https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-name.php?WEED_ID=41
https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/smooth-crabgrass/
https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/large-crabgrass/


----------



## beermuda

Is this just crabgrass or something else? Had a super mild winter here and soil temps have been 54+ for a while now.


----------



## robbybobby

beermuda said:


> Is this just crabgrass or something else? Had a super mild winter here and soil temps have been 54+ for a while now.


Identical to what i'm dealing with in Dallas. I'm thinking the same. Celcius is standing by - in the meantime im beginning to hand pull now that I've had Pre-M down for 2 weeks.


----------



## jbow03

Anyone have any ideas what this is?


----------



## Spammage

beermuda said:


> Is this just crabgrass or something else? Had a super mild winter here and soil temps have been 54+ for a while now.


Looks like quackgrass. @robbybobby you might want to check this out too. It's too early for mature crabgrass.


----------



## beermuda

Spammage said:


> beermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just crabgrass or something else? Had a super mild winter here and soil temps have been 54+ for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like quackgrass. @robbybobby you might want to check this out too. It's too early for mature crabgrass.
Click to expand...

I'm not seeing any "clasping auricles" on this stuff, which from my reading is the hallmark of quackgrass. Pulling it up also doesn't yield anything that resembles rhizomatous activity, it's just clumps.





Rescuegrass?


----------



## SwBermuda

My brother in law's yard. Poa???


----------



## Spammage

SwBermuda said:


> My brother in law's yard. Poa???


Not poa. Looks like someone threw out some TTTF seed.


----------



## cldrunner

Rescue grass.

Read this article.

https://neilsperry.com/2020/02/question-of-the-week-number-1-february-27-2020/

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/


----------



## csmitty

Thinking this is POA. Thoughts?


----------



## Spammage

Far too large for poa. Looks like rescue grass.


----------



## SoCalBermuda

Anyone familiar with this big sucker?


----------



## Spammage

@SoCalBermuda that would be the dreaded dallisgrass. If you only have the one, then painting with glyphosate is your best bet.

Edit - those look like different plants, but if it's only three, I would still paint.


----------



## SoCalBermuda

Spammage said:


> @SoCalBermuda that would be the dreaded dallisgrass. If you only have the one, then painting with glyphosate is your best bet.
> 
> Edit - those look like different plants, but if it's only three, I would still paint.


Thanks! I have about half a dozen spread across 1,200ish sqft. I dug one or two out last year but it left quite large craters and I didn't want to do that again. I'll paint them this weekend.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Any ideas what this may be? It's been in my SA since I moved in back in 2016, I've applied 2,4-D to it, even though that's a no no on SA, and I've applied atrazine and it doesn't do much except for discolor the leaves.


----------



## Two9tene

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Any ideas what this may be? It's been in my SA since I moved in back in 2016, I've applied 2,4-D to it, even though that's a no no on SA, and I've applied atrazine and it doesn't do much except for discolor the leaves.


Quinclorac will clean that right up!


----------



## Two9tene

SwBermuda said:


> My brother in law's yard. Poa???


I don't know but that has a nice shade of double dark green on it!!! Lmao


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Two9tene said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this may be? It's been in my SA since I moved in back in 2016, I've applied 2,4-D to it, even though that's a no no on SA, and I've applied atrazine and it doesn't do much except for discolor the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac will clean that right up!
Click to expand...

@Two9tene the SA doesn't much care for quinclorac, I've dumped 2, 4-D on it while it's dormant and it hasn't fazed it. Might as well dump some quin on it before it greens up.  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Two9tene

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this may be? It's been in my SA since I moved in back in 2016, I've applied 2,4-D to it, even though that's a no no on SA, and I've applied atrazine and it doesn't do much except for discolor the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinclorac will clean that right up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Two9tene the SA doesn't much care for quinclorac, I've dumped 2, 4-D on it while it's dormant and it hasn't fazed it. Might as well dump some quin on it before it greens up.  :lol: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Lmao I didn't realize you had SA!


----------



## theKOkid

Anyone know that this unholy nightmare is? It looks like it belongs in a fish tank and not a lawn.


----------



## notyoubutyoo

Recently purchased a newly built home in Dfw area. We have Bermuda grass, wonder what type of weed this is and how to kill it.


----------



## jbow03

notyoubutyoo said:


> Recently purchased a newly built home in Dfw area. We have Bermuda grass, wonder what type of weed this is and how to kill it.


Those look like bermuda runners which is a good thing! That's your grass naturally trying to grow and expand. Typically, you just clip them back when your trimming/edging the concrete.

I've heard of people clipping and planting the runners in thin or bare spots to fill in. See timestamp 7:40 in the video below from LCN:


----------



## notyoubutyoo

@jbow03 Thank you so much, I was about to nuke it celsius thinking it was a weed. I'm new to homeowner and new to lawncare.


----------



## Spammage

notyoubutyoo said:


> Recently purchased a newly built home in Dfw area. We have Bermuda grass, wonder what type of weed this is and how to kill it.


Those are bermuda stolons. Essentially the way that bermuda grass spreads.


----------



## Two9tene

notyoubutyoo said:


> Recently purchased a newly built home in Dfw area. We have Bermuda grass, wonder what type of weed this is and how to kill it.


Not a weed if your lawn is Bermuda. Looks like "red threaded" Common Bermuda. That sir is there to stay in your lawn.


----------



## Two9tene

theKOkid said:


> Anyone know that this unholy nightmare is? It looks like it belongs in a fish tank and not a lawn.


Looks like "burnt" nutsedge! Do you have a lawn service?


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Any idea what type of weed this is? It just started popping up like crazy in the last couple of weeks when the bermuda started coming out of dormancy. You can see it in the larger, darker green patches in the lawn. The bermuda is lighter and thinner.

I was thinking about just blanket spraying a mixture of Celsius, monument, negate, MSMA, and 2,4d. But not sure if that's overkill.


----------



## Wilbursan

I've got these two popping up all over my yard. T-Zone didn't seem to touch it. I'm in Alabama and have Fescue. The smaller one is white-topped in the yard, looks darker with flash inside. I can't get a good picture of the tall one outside. They are more spread out and just don't show upon camera very well. I'll try again. What will kill this in Fescue?


----------



## Wilbursan

Better picture of the tall weed.


----------



## SoCalBermuda

Wilbursan said:


> I've got these two popping up all over my yard. T-Zone didn't seem to touch it. I'm in Alabama and have Fescue. The smaller one is white-topped in the yard, looks darker with flash inside. I can't get a good picture of the tall one outside. They are more spread out and just don't show upon camera very well. I'll try again. What will kill this in Fescue?


The smaller one is Poa annua, also known as annual bluegrass. DoMyOwn has a handy guide: https://www.domyown.com/how-to-kill-poa-annua-grass-a-572.html


----------



## DaltonAbner

Where do I even start??


----------



## Trs

I put out about 200 pounds of granular Prodiamine on my ,7 acre lawn in February. I'm starting to see this weed in my yard and need to know what it is, and what I can use to kill it in a lawn that has Bermuda, St. Augustine, and Centipede grasses.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wilbursan

SoCalBermuda said:


> Wilbursan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got these two popping up all over my yard. T-Zone didn't seem to touch it. I'm in Alabama and have Fescue. The smaller one is white-topped in the yard, looks darker with flash inside. I can't get a good picture of the tall one outside. They are more spread out and just don't show upon camera very well. I'll try again. What will kill this in Fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller one is Poa annua, also known as annual bluegrass. DoMyOwn has a handy guide: https://www.domyown.com/how-to-kill-poa-annua-grass-a-572.html
Click to expand...

It looks like everything they suggest will also kill Tall Fescue, which is what I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## Two9tene

Trs said:


> I put out about 200 pounds of granular Prodiamine on my ,7 acre lawn in February. I'm starting to see this weed in my yard and need to know what it is, and what I can use to kill it in a lawn that has Bermuda, St. Augustine, and Centipede grasses.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Here you go brother:



Any broad leaf herbicide should do the trick.


----------



## Light of the World

Hello Gentlemen, I was hoping you guys could help me with some weed ID. I am in Oklahoma City, soil temps have been averaging 55F for the last several weeks with some fluctuations. I applied prodiamine DG GRANULAR in split apps. Since I skipped preemergent in the fall I had a lot of winter weeds. I hit them with a combo of Image and speed zone on my Tif Bermuda, It knocked out the chickweed and the henbit but didn't do squat to the Poa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trs

I have a lot of Poa in my south Georgia lawn that is turning yellow and dying due to the warmer weather (80's). 
Like you, I didn't apply a fall pre-emergent. In mid February I applied 200 pounds of granular Prodiamine to my roughly one acre lawn for crabgrass and goosegrass control. As of today, I am seeing some broadleaf weeds, but no signs of grassy weeds. I'm not planning to do anything to the existing Poa, other than pulling the occasional five gallon bucket of it.

I won't miss the fall pre-emergent application this year, but figure its too late for post-emergent Poa control this year. I think mine will be gone in less than a month.


----------



## Two9tene

Light of the World said:


> Hello Gentlemen, I was hoping you guys could help me with some weed ID. I am in Oklahoma City, soil temps have been averaging 55F for the last several weeks with some fluctuations. I applied prodiamine DG GRANULAR in split apps. Since I skipped preemergent in the fall I had a lot of winter weeds. I hit them with a combo of Image and speed zone on my Tif Bermuda, It knocked out the chickweed and the henbit but didn't do squat to the Poa. Thanks in advance.


As I suspected it's Poa brother! Fellow okie over here down near Fort Sill.


----------



## Awar

I'm trying to help recover my in laws' neglected bermuda lawn and applied pre-emergent in February and treated for broadkeaf weeds last week. Can you help identify this grassy weed? It's been there through the winter. Location is Metro Atlanta area in GA.

Thanks!


----------



## Two9tene

Awar said:


> I'm trying to help recover my in laws' neglected bermuda lawn and applied pre-emergent in February and treated for broadkeaf weeds last week. Can you help identify this grassy weed? It's been there through the winter. Location is Metro Atlanta area in GA.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like Tall Fescue to me!


----------



## ionicatoms

Looks like Creeping Charlie.



BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Any ideas what this may be? It's been in my SA since I moved in back in 2016, I've applied 2,4-D to it, even though that's a no no on SA, and I've applied atrazine and it doesn't do much except for discolor the leaves.


----------



## Light of the World

Two9tene said:


> Light of the World said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gentlemen, I was hoping you guys could help me with some weed ID. I am in Oklahoma City, soil temps have been averaging 55F for the last several weeks with some fluctuations. I applied prodiamine DG GRANULAR in split apps. Since I skipped preemergent in the fall I had a lot of winter weeds. I hit them with a combo of Image and speed zone on my Tif Bermuda, It knocked out the chickweed and the henbit but didn't do squat to the Poa. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I suspected it's Poa brother! Fellow okie over here down near Fort Sill.
Click to expand...

Ughhhh!!!! What do you do to manage it? I am thinking of biting the bullet and buying some Tribute Total


----------



## Two9tene

Light of the World said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light of the World said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gentlemen, I was hoping you guys could help me with some weed ID. I am in Oklahoma City, soil temps have been averaging 55F for the last several weeks with some fluctuations. I applied prodiamine DG GRANULAR in split apps. Since I skipped preemergent in the fall I had a lot of winter weeds. I hit them with a combo of Image and speed zone on my Tif Bermuda, It knocked out the chickweed and the henbit but didn't do squat to the Poa. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I suspected it's Poa brother! Fellow okie over here down near Fort Sill.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ughhhh!!!! What do you do to manage it? I am thinking of biting the bullet and buying some Tribute Total
Click to expand...

Best way forward is to let the heat kill it for this round. Then in fall, make sure you apply a good pre-emergent at the right time. Go to greencastonline.com and sign up for the poa pest notification in your area. This site will shoot you an email and text if you choose when the soil temps are optimal for pre-emergent application! Hope this helps. Don't stress out! Lawn care is much like a bob ross painting. There are no mistakes just happy accidents! Those little suckers will be gone in no time with some patience and good cultural practices!

Or if you are really perturbed by these unsightly pests you could paint them with some glyphosate or apply some Image!


----------



## Trs

I can confirm temps in the 80-90 range will kill that Poa, at least that's my experience in south Georgia. I failed to get the fall preemergent down in the fall and have a yard full of pale yellow Poa right now.


----------



## daniel3507

Seeing this in my backyard that I'm trying to renovate. Hit it with some basic 4 way weed killer but it's hanging on pretty good so far.

*EDIT* Hairy Bittercress


----------



## Light of the World

Two9tene said:


> Light of the World said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I suspected it's Poa brother! Fellow okie over here down near Fort Sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh!!!! What do you do to manage it? I am thinking of biting the bullet and buying some Tribute Total
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way forward is to let the heat kill it for this round. Then in fall, make sure you apply a good pre-emergent at the right time. Go to greencastonline.com and sign up for the poa pest notification in your area. This site will shoot you an email and text if you choose when the soil temps are optimal for pre-emergent application! Hope this helps. Don't stress out! Lawn care is much like a bob ross painting. There are no mistakes just happy accidents! Those little suckers will be gone in no time with some patience and good cultural practices!
> 
> Or if you are really perturbed by these unsightly pests you could paint them with some glyphosate or apply some Image!
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I will probably just wait it out and put out the full coarse press next fall. I thought PreM wasn't effective against Poa tho?


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Two9tene said:


> Trs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put out about 200 pounds of granular Prodiamine on my ,7 acre lawn in February. I'm starting to see this weed in my yard and need to know what it is, and what I can use to kill it in a lawn that has Bermuda, St. Augustine, and Centipede grasses.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go brother:
> 
> 
> 
> Any broad leaf herbicide should do the trick.
Click to expand...

thanks for this ID...I was about to post an inquiry on this one myself...it is taking over my salad bar in the back.


----------



## Buster

PictureThis says I have Nutsedge. What do you think? (Tops are flat, just cut 2 days ago)


----------



## Two9tene

Buster said:


> PictureThis says I have Nutsedge. What do you think? (Tops are flat, just cut 2 days ago)


Definitely nutsedge brother! Image will do the trick!


----------



## Buster

Thank you, more Image ordered!


----------



## Two9tene

Buster said:


> Thank you, more Image ordered!


Np 👍🏼⛳


----------



## HeadWest

Is this heal-all (prunella vulgaris)? If so, How do I kill it? It is ravaging my lawn (region: northwest Oregon). I've treated the lawn with Ortho Weed B Gon and then about a week later Roundup for Lawns. Neither seem to have had an effect on the weeds. The Roundup was only about 36 hours ago, so perhaps it's too early to expect results. Thanks.


----------



## Spammage

@HeadWest I would recommend moving your post to the cool season thread, as the herbicides used for cool season grass and warm season grass can differ greatly.


----------



## HeadWest

Spammage said:


> @HeadWest I would recommend moving your post to the cool season thread, as the herbicides used for cool season grass and warm season grass can differ greatly.


Thanks. I just posted it over there. It wont let me delete the one here though since it's been replied to.


----------



## Redtwin

I just put down my Prodiamine today purposely late so it would have stronger control when spurge kicks in. I have these little guys popping up everywhere. They are easy to pull but I'm wondering if they are crabgrass since I missed that window by about 4 weeks.


----------



## Spammage

@Redtwin it looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## JHK49

I have a considerable amount of vetch narrow leaf weed in my liriope (aka Monkey grass) bed. It is too infused in the bed to just pull it out. It appears that there is not a herbicide that will only kill the vetch without harming the liriope. A suggestion was made by Greendoc (member of this forum) to mix a weak solution of round-up which would kill the vetch but not the liriope. He/Her suggested a rate of 0.25 oz - 0.50 oz of round-up to 1 gallon of water. However, the percent of glyphosate was not specified. Has anyone tried this and if so, with what success as well as what % of glyphosate?

Much thanks to all that can help .... after this, I am considering scorched earth.
JHK49


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Hey guys! Little help here identifying these weeds. I did already use menards step 1 but obviously didn't work. I've used ortho weed b gon. Maybe I need a better product. Should I use my tenacity on it? I really need a new pump sprayer!


----------



## sp06

Man this thing is invading my St. Augustine and spreading quickly! Appreciate any ideas on taking control and killing!


----------



## mre_man_76

sp06 said:


> Man this thing is invading my St. Augustine and spreading quickly! Appreciate any ideas on taking control and killing!


Looks like common Bermuda to me. Not many options considering you have St Augustine. It's a sensitive grass like my centipede. Your options boil down to the cultivar of St Augustine you have.


----------



## j123lam

Just noticed some things under the Bermuda grass (just starting to green) right on the surface of the soil. Is that some kind of moss? Appreciate any help IDing and how to get rid of it. Seems to be at multiple spots of the lawn. Tks.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Celsius and Certainty, wouldn't they take care of about 90-95% of all weeds?
> 
> 
> 
> For sure - dfw_pilot touches on that in the Bermuda Triangle.
> 
> For sedge control I've been slowly working through a 1.33oz bottle of Sedgehammer, but when it comes time to replenish I plan to buy Certainty.
Click to expand...

Getting more into post control. Is Blindside a better option than Celsius/Certainty combo? Also, I seem to have a Goosegrass infestation and I'm guessing Glyphosate is the only option for that?


----------



## daganh62

I'm torn on this one. Someone told me carpet grass but it just doesn't match up. It's thicker than the poa and wasn't there a month ago. I put down pre emergent yet its all over the place so I'm confused. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Spammage

daganh62 said:


> I'm torn on this one. Someone told me carpet grass but it just doesn't match up. It's thicker than the poa and wasn't there a month ago. I put down pre emergent yet its all over the place so I'm confused. Any help is appreciated.


I'm thinking dallisgrass, but it might be goosegrass. A seed head would confirm which it is.


----------



## mre_man_76

daganh62 said:


> I'm torn on this one. Someone told me carpet grass but it just doesn't match up. It's thicker than the poa and wasn't there a month ago. I put down pre emergent yet its all over the place so I'm confused. Any help is appreciated.


I have carpet grass in my centipede and that don't look like it to me. If it were carpet grass it would grow and spread very similar to your Bermuda. At first glance that appears to look like dallis grass


----------



## jasonbraswell

corneliani said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.
Click to expand...

I've been trying to figure out what this pesky thing is. I don't think it's onion and it has not smell. Any other ideas?


----------



## corneliani

jasonbraswell said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It survived an app of indaziflam and monument a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> @Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what this pesky thing is. I don't think it's onion and it has not smell. Any other ideas?
Click to expand...

 @jasonbraswell Rip the bade off, then smell it. This particular picture looks to be wild onion for sure, I can tell from the round blade (along with it coming up late winter/early spring, and forming in a bunching nature). Or upload a pic of what you're seeing, maybe it's different.


----------



## jasonbraswell

corneliani said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Dangerlawn the bunching fine leaf blade looks like wild onion/garlic. This is their season to grow. Rip up some grass blades and see if they give off that recognizable onion or garlic smell to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what this pesky thing is. I don't think it's onion and it has not smell. Any other ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @jasonbraswell Rip the bade off, then smell it. This particular picture looks to be wild onion for sure, I can tell from the round blade (along with it coming up late winter/early spring, and forming in a bunching nature). Or upload a pic of what you're seeing, maybe it's different.
Click to expand...

Here is the one I am seeing. It looks very similar.
One pic without mower cut and one with it in the Bermuda


----------



## EasTex

What weeds are these and how do I eliminate in A Bermuda lawn right now?


----------



## Hi5Sange

I think it's spurweed ... can anyone confirm?


----------



## txk42

Please help identify


----------



## w0lfe

This is sprouting a lot near my pond portion of my yard


----------



## steamurr

I have a full suite of weeds here. I did apply prodiamine in the fall last year, and have done two split apps this year already. Any thoughts? Should I target these individually, or blanket app something else? Little bummed as last year was the first year I started maintaining the lawn, but weeds back pretty strong this spring. I'm in Dallas, TX.


----------



## Spammage

@steamurr I see some poa annua along with other winter weeds. A three way herbicide should knock out the broadleaf weeds and heat will get the poa in a month or so. I'm a little confused though, because what I don't really see is St Augustine.


----------



## steamurr

Spammage said:


> @steamurr I see some poa annua along with other winter weeds. A three way herbicide should knock out the broadleaf weeds and heat will get the poa in a month or so. I'm a little confused though, because what I don't really see is St Augustine.


This quadrant of the lawn is pretty much a hodge podge of everything but st. aug, my lawn is a mix of some st. aug and bermuda. What else do you see out of curiosity?


----------



## Spammage

steamurr said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steamurr I see some poa annua along with other winter weeds. A three way herbicide should knock out the broadleaf weeds and heat will get the poa in a month or so. I'm a little confused though, because what I don't really see is St Augustine.
> 
> 
> 
> This quadrant of the lawn is pretty much a hodge podge of everything but st. aug, my lawn is a mix of some st. aug and bermuda. What else do you see out of curiosity?
Click to expand...

Honestly, a lot, but little that I can really ID from those pictures. The lower left part of the first picture looks like it might have some zoysia in it. The second picture looks like it has some fescue, zoysia and possibly little barley (near the sidewalk). I just noticed that your profile said St Augustine, and I was seeing some bermuda, but very little if any St Augustine.


----------



## Fitness210

any help with this one


----------



## daganh62

Fitness210 said:


> any help with this one


Looks like cudweed to me.


----------



## w0lfe

w0lfe said:


> This is sprouting a lot near my pond portion of my yard


Bump


----------



## Spammage

w0lfe said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sprouting a lot near my pond portion of my yard
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
Click to expand...

Looks like dallisgrass.


----------



## Imeroglu

What's this one ? My St Augustine is under invasion.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Anyone know what this is? I have tons of these under my dogwood tree and laying on my Zoysia. I thought these came off of the dogwood the other day when I raked them up, but today I raked up the same amount or more. I'm thinking these are popping up in the Zoysia at night and are dying off early morning. Any ideas?


----------



## mre_man_76

Imeroglu said:


> What's this one ? My St Augustine is under invasion.


Looks like centipede


----------



## Imeroglu

mre_man_76 said:


> Imeroglu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this one ? My St Augustine is under invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like centipede
Click to expand...

No it does not have stolons and you can see the seeds on the upper right of the picture.


----------



## ionicatoms

@Imeroglu looks like rescuegrass to me. Took me forever to find the seedhead in the picture you posted.


----------



## mre_man_76

Imeroglu said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imeroglu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this one ? My St Augustine is under invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like centipede
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it does not have stolons and you can see the seeds on the upper right of the picture.
Click to expand...

Good catch. Didn't see the seed head hiding up there


----------



## pbc

So this stuff haunts me every summer. Anyway to get rid of it (I'm in Canada where herbicides are hard to come by). I have some Ortho Killex but either I havent used enough or it's not overly effective.


----------



## Imeroglu

ionicatoms said:


> @Imeroglu looks like rescuegrass to me. Took me forever to find the seedhead in the picture you posted.


Haha sorry for the bad picture.

Indeed it looks like rescuegrass, good catch.
Seems that it goes away when temperature rises, so hopefully I won't see them in a couple of weeks. 
Bagging the clippings just to make sure...


----------



## ionicatoms

@Imeroglu,
Prodiamine in the fall should prevent rescuegrass from popping up again next spring.



Imeroglu said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Imeroglu looks like rescuegrass to me. Took me forever to find the seedhead in the picture you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry for the bad picture.
> 
> Indeed it looks like rescuegrass, good catch.
> Seems that it goes away when temperature rises, so hopefully I won't see them in a couple of weeks.
> Bagging the clippings just to make sure...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rjbellezza21

I planted grass in July 2017 and had to replant in the fall. May 2018 my lawn was so thick and plush I had to buy a John Deere zero turn to cut it. The lawn looked great but come July 2018 I began to get large brown patches in my lawn so I started to treat with headway G every 28 days and it helps. They told me I would never get rid of the fungus and would have to treat every year is this true?

Also, I recently found another weed in my lawn other than the few clover I see and kill with speedzone. Can you help to identify it and let me know what I need to buy to treat it.


----------



## jpos34

Can anyone help me ID this weed in my Bermuda lawn and what to use to treat it


----------



## jjenk321

w0lfe said:


> This is sprouting a lot near my pond portion of my yard


Looks like dalisgrass to me. Its a tough one to kill. I typically brush glyphosate on the leaves to get rid of it. Since it typically clumps together and is relatively contained.


----------



## yashanantha

Hey all, my first post here 
We have a new lawn and unfortunately didn't do much pre emergents or fertilizers.
I see lots of these, my guess is it's white clover and I need good lawn fertilizers? Any help is appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## Alex_18

Ive seen this identified as doveweed or a sedge. Sedge makes more sense to me since I have put down 2 rounds of prodiamine already. But i had issues with doveweed last year. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Anyone know what this is and how to kill it?


----------



## thangkhungdien

I can't find what kind of weed that I have in my back yard. It's kind of blend it with Bermuda grass and hard to see because of the color.

Can someone help to identify and how to prevent it coming back and kill it.


----------



## jfried8

I have these growing in my Bermuda grass. What's the best way to get rid and what are they?


----------



## Coach8

This has started sprouting in some of my thinner areas. What do you all think? Crabgrass? Dallisgrass? I'm awful at weed ID.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Not so much of a weed per se, but it looks like I have some Bermuda mites. Can someone please confirm?


----------



## Buster

Alex_18 said:


> Ive seen this identified as doveweed or a sedge. Sedge makes more sense to me since I have put down 2 rounds of prodiamine already. But i had issues with doveweed last year. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


Definitely a Sedge.


----------



## Buster

Coach8 said:


> This has started sprouting in some of my thinner areas. What do you all think? Crabgrass? Dallisgrass? I'm awful at weed ID.


I have something similar. I think it's a type of Crabgrass. Dallis is flatter, rounder, and has hockey stick shaped seed heads that get covered in black dots.

Either way, spot treat it with Image (Imazaquin) every 2 weeks. It will be gone after 2 treatments (4 weeks).


----------



## Buster

No clue. N Texas.

PictureThis calls it Sensitive Plant, but the leaves don't curl up when touched like a Sensitive Plant. I have a bunch popping up in my weak Bermuda zone.


----------



## Spammage

Coach8 said:


> This has started sprouting in some of my thinner areas. What do you all think? Crabgrass? Dallisgrass? I'm awful at weed ID.


Looks like rescuegrass.


----------



## Coach8

Spammage said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has started sprouting in some of my thinner areas. What do you all think? Crabgrass? Dallisgrass? I'm awful at weed ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rescuegrass.
Click to expand...

Will Celsius knock that out?


----------



## Spammage

Coach8 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has started sprouting in some of my thinner areas. What do you all think? Crabgrass? Dallisgrass? I'm awful at weed ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rescuegrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Celsius knock that out?
Click to expand...

The label says it might take two apps.


----------



## Rippyro

Last week I put down some Ortho weedclear (2,4-D 6.42%, quinclorac 2.13%, dicamba 0.6%) Other than some form of clover and an insane amount of other broadleaf weeds that are coming through with the warming temps and monsoons we've had come through north Texas nearly all of the broadleaf weeds that were in my yard are dying. This weed seems to be completely untouched and has quadrupled in numbers since my Ortho treatment. 
I have a bottle of certainty on the way and will be ordering celsius in the upcoming month. (I didn't get down a pre emergent. I'm just now getting into the detailed yard care. Is it too late for prodiamine?)

What is this and will those two kill it? I've never seen it before.

Curly tops with a long thick root. Fuzzy all over


----------



## manthatsnice

Can someone please help identify this weed in my parents' Bermuda lawn?







Thanks very much!


----------



## bmadams

Is this common Bermuda, bahaia, or something else?


----------



## Black-thumb-brandon

I have a 25sqft patch for a backyard that I'm attempting to turn into a beautiful yard at my new house in Dallas. The sod that was payed by the builder was all but dead so I tilled it (and changed drainage slope away from foundation) and scrapped most the dead grass off. Seeded a couple months back with Scott's Perennial Ryegrass mix in the area that gets full sun and Scott's Dense Shade Mix along areas which get very little sun exposure.

I'm not certain if I can address these weeds with a herbicide yet given the relative youth of the grass. Can someone help identify actions to clean up inconsistencies in the yard?















-Brandon


----------



## Spammage

@bmadams yes, it looks like common bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

@Black-thumb-brandon I'm assuming that you are in Dallas, TX. If so, the perennial ryegrass is anything but. Our heat will kill it off, likely in the next month or so. They sell it here for people who overseed their warm season grass in the winter. The sun-shade mix is likely tall fescue and some other fescues like red and chewings. The tall fescue can survive here, but the others probably will not. I'm not sure if you are planning on a warm season grass, but bermuda needs at least 6-8 hours of sunlight per day. You can get by with a tall fescue or blend, but you will need to water quite a bit during the summers. As far as your weeds now, some herbicides can be used over newer seedlings, but you will need to check the label for safety on your grass. The cool season forum may be able to offer you more advice specific to your grass, since it's a cool season blend.


----------



## bmadams

Spammage said:


> @bmadams yes, it looks like common bermuda.


Thank you for the answer!

I have recently stopped using the reel mower in the backyard due to so many of my kids toys and not having the time to mow as frequently and it has taken off like a bandit using the rotary. Would PGR help on it, I doubt there is anything I can use to spot treat it that would be safe of my tifway Bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

bmadams said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bmadams yes, it looks like common bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer!
> 
> I have recently stopped using the reel mower in the backyard due to so many of my kids toys and not having the time to mow as frequently and it has taken off like a bandit using the rotary. Would PGR help on it, I doubt there is anything I can use to spot treat it that would be safe of my tifway Bermuda.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there's nothing that you can spray that won't also kill your tifway. You could hand pull it or paint it with glyphosate when you see it, but this will be a battle for a while. Mowing low and frequently with a reel at less than .5" can help, and pgr will help you to reduce your mowing frequency.


----------



## bmadams

Spammage said:


> bmadams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bmadams yes, it looks like common bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer!
> 
> I have recently stopped using the reel mower in the backyard due to so many of my kids toys and not having the time to mow as frequently and it has taken off like a bandit using the rotary. Would PGR help on it, I doubt there is anything I can use to spot treat it that would be safe of my tifway Bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately there's nothing that you can spray that won't also kill your tifway. You could hand pull it or paint it with glyphosate when you see it, but this will be a battle for a while. Mowing low and frequently with a reel at less than .5" can help, and pgr will help you to reduce your mowing frequency.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking I'd try to help it from taking over. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TarHeelT

Hello all. I attempted to seed Blackjack Bermuda last season. I've got some great areas, and areas that I'm plugging to fill in. I have hard clay soil, in central NC.

I've got aggressive growth of what I THINK is torpedograss. Its forming thick mats l, close to the ground, and developes seed heads very quickly. Looks similar to the bermuda.

Can an expert confirm or deny this is what I'm dealing with?


----------



## FlaDave

@TarHeelT its common Bermuda.


----------



## Vwskates

Anyone use Celsius on kikuyu ? I've applied A low rate 1/2 Tpsn with 2 gallons of water and even with that it really hurt the kikuyu and did really nothing to spurge. I'm really looking for something to use on kikuyu. Anyone out there know what product I can use.


----------



## Swampfox

What is this?


----------



## markstepanek

Just popped up in the last week. Small white tips of something in a st Augustine lawn. Seems to be pretty aggressively damaging the lawn.

Thank you


----------



## arhijunkie

hello,
have a problem with weed, as I`m new at this hope some of you can help me,
I overseed my lawn in the middle of april and in the period of about two week that I didn`t mow, the weed started to spreed and is now on about 60-70% of the lawn,
I`m not sure what weed is as it look like couple of them so I hope you guys can help,
wouldn`t want to spray it until I don`t know what is, maybe it can`t be killed with herbicide after all,
please make comments, 
thanks,


----------



## jeff+-54




----------



## Trs

Can someone tell me if this is crabgrass or Doveweed?


----------



## Spammage

Trs said:


> Can someone tell me if this is crabgrass or Doveweed?


Doveweed...


----------



## Cjames1603

What is this one called. The white tinge glows almost in the yard and it's tough to pull up the root ball


----------



## AustinR

Been going back and forth on this. Is this common bermuda popping in my 419? Or torpedo grass? Trying to figure out if I need to get some Quinclorac.


----------



## mre_man_76

Any idea what this is?

First thought was carpetgrass invading my centipede.



I have no idea what this is. Thinking it's common Bermuda but my gut says torpedo grass.



Some type of sedge. I have Dismiss xt on hand for this.


----------



## Jacob_Lyles1994

Anyone know what this weird black and white weed is? Celsius and certainty combo hasn't touched it.


----------



## mbr961

Need some help with these. Have Bermuda but this is sprouting up in some good size patches.


----------



## Spammage

@mbr961 that is zoysia.


----------



## mbr961

@Spammage will it take over Bermuda? I like Zoysia but I'd rather let it take over or let Bermuda take over. Hate having the mixed look.


----------



## Spammage

mbr961 said:


> @Spammage will it take over Bermuda? I like Zoysia but I'd rather let it take over or let Bermuda take over. Hate having the mixed look.


It depends a lot on your maintenance practices. Heavy fert and close mowing will tend to favor the bermuda, low fertilization and higher cut height will favor the zoysia.


----------



## Skenny

Central Florida, St. Augustine grass.

My enemy is back with a vengeance, does anyone know what this is? It keeps coming back, year after year. Past two weeks this thing suddenly came back and I do not know how to fight back right now. This thing doesn't care about pre-emergents, atrazine, or everything else in my regular routine.





































Normally I will spray a combination of MSM and Image Southern Lawn Weed killer. Except right now its going to be 95 degrees every day and its not raining all that much so I am hesitant to do anything. Is there any kind of weed killer I can use in this heat or do I need to just wait it out for a while until things cool down? Photo is just one area but its sprouting up all over the place.

Yes I know there are bare spots but this section has recovered a long way since my disaster last year of burning it all to the ground with a misguided fertilizer application.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Hello experts! Newbie here and to lawn maintenance. Nice to meet you all!

Need help with this weed. Is this nutsedge? TIA.


----------



## Easyluck

Anyone know what this yellow leaf broadleaf weed is?

Virginia buttonweed?


----------



## notyoubutyoo

Can you help me identify this weed? I just purchased celcius and haven't had the chance to spray it yet.


----------



## mre_man_76

Swampfox said:


> What is this?


Giving this a bump. I have some of this in my lawn as well


----------



## mre_man_76

mre_man_76 said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> First thought was carpetgrass invading my centipede.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is. Thinking it's common Bermuda but my gut says torpedo grass.
> 
> Giving this a bump.
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of sedge. I have Dismiss xt on hand for this.


----------



## bptexan

Bump on this. I have the same weed and it is all over my bermuda. It grows low and thick. I've looked everywhere to no avail.



thangkhungdien said:


> I can't find what kind of weed that I have in my back yard. It's kind of blend it with Bermuda grass and hard to see because of the color.
> 
> Can someone help to identify and how to prevent it coming back and kill it.


----------



## Easyluck

notyoubutyoo said:


> Can you help me identify this weed? I just purchased celcius and haven't had the chance to spray it yet.


Fairly certain that is Bermuda


----------



## Easyluck

AvgHomeOwner said:


> Hello experts! Newbie here and to lawn maintenance. Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Need help with this weed. Is this nutsedge? TIA.


Definitely not nutsedge. Looks like dallisgrass.


----------



## Easyluck

Skenny said:


> Central Florida, St. Augustine grass.
> 
> My enemy is back with a vengeance, does anyone know what this is? It keeps coming back, year after year. Past two weeks this thing suddenly came back and I do not know how to fight back right now. This thing doesn't care about pre-emergents, atrazine, or everything else in my regular routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I will spray a combination of MSM and Image Southern Lawn Weed killer. Except right now its going to be 95 degrees every day and its not raining all that much so I am hesitant to do anything. Is there any kind of weed killer I can use in this heat or do I need to just wait it out for a while until things cool down? Photo is just one area but its sprouting up all over the place.
> 
> Yes I know there are bare spots but this section has recovered a long way since my disaster last year of burning it all to the ground with a misguided fertilizer application.


@Skenny looks like chamber bitter


----------



## Easyluck

bptexan said:


> Bump on this. I have the same weed and it is all over my bermuda. It grows low and thick. I've looked everywhere to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> thangkhungdien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find what kind of weed that I have in my back yard. It's kind of blend it with Bermuda grass and hard to see because of the color.
> 
> Can someone help to identify and how to prevent it coming back and kill it.
Click to expand...

Texas bindweed?


----------



## Easyluck

Jacob_Lyles1994 said:


> Anyone know what this weird black and white weed is? Celsius and certainty combo hasn't touched it.


@Jacob_Lyles1994 jersey cudweed?


----------



## Easyluck

jeff+-54 said:


>


Common stork's-Bill?


----------



## Easyluck

Swampfox said:


> What is this?


Marsh cudweed?


----------



## Easyluck

manthatsnice said:


> Can someone please help identify this weed in my parents' Bermuda lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!


Could be German chamomile?


----------



## Easyluck

Rippyro said:


> Last week I put down some Ortho weedclear (2,4-D 6.42%, quinclorac 2.13%, dicamba 0.6%) Other than some form of clover and an insane amount of other broadleaf weeds that are coming through with the warming temps and monsoons we've had come through north Texas nearly all of the broadleaf weeds that were in my yard are dying. This weed seems to be completely untouched and has quadrupled in numbers since my Ortho treatment.
> I have a bottle of certainty on the way and will be ordering celsius in the upcoming month. (I didn't get down a pre emergent. I'm just now getting into the detailed yard care. Is it too late for prodiamine?)
> 
> What is this and will those two kill it? I've never seen it before.
> 
> Curly tops with a long thick root. Fuzzy all over


Might be horseweed.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Easyluck said:


> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts! Newbie here and to lawn maintenance. Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Need help with this weed. Is this nutsedge? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not nutsedge. Looks like dallisgrass.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Brou

manthatsnice said:


> Can someone please help identify this weed in my parents' Bermuda lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!


I have a little of this in my lawn too. I think it's dog fennel but would love some verification from the lawn experts.





Also, a question about the Bermuda triangle mentioned on one of the first pages of this thread: is this mixture spot sprayed or sprayed on the entire lawn?


----------



## bptexan

Easyluck said:


> bptexan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump on this. I have the same weed and it is all over my bermuda. It grows low and thick. I've looked everywhere to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> thangkhungdien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find what kind of weed that I have in my back yard. It's kind of blend it with Bermuda grass and hard to see because of the color.
> 
> Can someone help to identify and how to prevent it coming back and kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas bindweed?
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I don't think that's it. The flowers are very small, and I don't think its a broadleaf either. The root is fibrous, but fragile. The stalks are thin and get nestled within the bermuda. I need to treat some spurge this weekend, hoping MDM will knock them both out.


----------



## Wilbursan

I posted about what appeared to be wild violet a couple of times. I ended up spraying TZone-SE on it and it did are real number on it but didn't completely eliminate it. Or I don't think it did. I've got something that looks similar in the same spot. The first picture is what is what was there last year and the second is what is there now. It doesn't look like the same thing to me. It's spreading like crazy now and the TZone doesn't seem to be having as much effect. Today or tomorrow I plan to hit it with a mix of TZone, Dismiss and Drive XLR8. All of these list for wild violet so hopefully that knocks it out. Does anybody have an opinion of what each of these are and if they are the same thing or not? For the record, I've never seen any flower which I thought wild violet was supposed to have.


----------



## Skenny

Okay now that we identified chamber bitter, the next one is this and its been spreading a whole lot so I need to get it wiped out soon. Its like this small spreading weed that goes outward instead of upward. I am seeing more and more of it lately and I need to act.





































I was recommended Celsius as something safe for St. Aug and this brutal Florida heat, so what is this thing, how do I kill it, and how do I kill it while keeping the grass safe when its summer. I don't want to wait for fall as its going to be terrible, and hand picking does not work at all with this pest.


----------



## ladycage

That is spurge, I have it also. You can pull it out by hand. I used Celsius and it worked but it is under control now so i just pull them out where I see them.


----------



## BermudaBen

Easyluck said:


> Rippyro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I put down some Ortho weedclear (2,4-D 6.42%, quinclorac 2.13%, dicamba 0.6%) Other than some form of clover and an insane amount of other broadleaf weeds that are coming through with the warming temps and monsoons we've had come through north Texas nearly all of the broadleaf weeds that were in my yard are dying. This weed seems to be completely untouched and has quadrupled in numbers since my Ortho treatment.
> I have a bottle of certainty on the way and will be ordering celsius in the upcoming month. (I didn't get down a pre emergent. I'm just now getting into the detailed yard care. Is it too late for prodiamine?)
> 
> What is this and will those two kill it? I've never seen it before.
> 
> Curly tops with a long thick root. Fuzzy all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be horseweed.
Click to expand...

@Easyluck I believe that's horseweed. Celsius cleaned up everything but the chickweed and sedge in my lawn.


----------



## BermudaBen

Does anyone know what this is? I started seeing LOTS of this last year when I seeded, but it was either smothered out by the bermuda or killed with the celsius blanket spray I did earlier this year. Yesterday I found some growing along the fence row and am so curious. I've searched and searched. I've found similar weeds, but nothing that looks just like this one.


----------



## Easyluck

BermudaBen said:


> Does anyone know what this is? I started seeing LOTS of this last year when I seeded, but it was either smothered out by the bermuda or killed with the celsius blanket spray I did earlier this year. Yesterday I found some growing along the fence row and am so curious. I've searched and searched. I've found similar weeds, but nothing that looks just like this one.


Looks like whatever it is just germinated. If you are curious dig some up and put it in a pot to grow bigger. Then it should be easier to identify.


----------



## txdirt

I have been battling this weed for the past few months. I finally bought some Celsius and hit it at the high rate 3 days ago. It seems unphased, so far. Am I just impatient or do I need something else? Thanks in advance


----------



## pahnl

First 3 maybe a crabgrass? There are hairs on the stalk. The 4th I have no clue but it did survive my broadcast spray of Celsius/Certainty, its in small clumps throughout my yard. The final two are of the same plant, maybe some type of panic grass?


----------



## Spammage

@txdirt unfortunately that's just some common bermuda.


----------



## Spammage

@pahnl I'm not sure. The first weed looks like Japanese stiltgrass. The last weed looks like nimblewill.


----------



## NewHomeOwner

I'm running across a weed that I haven't seen before that's popping up in our new tiftuf sod. Any ideas on what it is? It has a purplish tint.

Luckily, the sod is over a month old and weeds have been minimal so far.


----------



## Deepsouthlawnz

Looking for some help to ID this weed. I've tried every weed ID site but nothing seems to match what's growing in my backyard.

So, what's this weed and how do I kill it? 😁


----------



## Spammage

@Deepsouthlawnz crabgrass, and lots of it. Some quinclorac would help, but beware using it in high temperatures. Your best bet is a good pre-emergent application in March.


----------



## Deepsouthlawnz

Spammage said:


> @Deepsouthlawnz crabgrass, and lots of it. Some quinclorac would help, but beware using it in high temperatures. Your best bet is a good pre-emergent application in March.


I thought crabgrass lays flat and shows purple around the base....?


----------



## Brou

Is this the dreaded nutsedge everyone is always talking about? Interestingly, I'm only noticing it along the lawn's border with the street.





And what's this big ole boy on my neighbors side? She has quite a few of them and they look ready to attack my pre-em.


----------



## corneliani

@Kamauxx - no sir, nutsedge will look very similar to that kyllinga/annual sedge that your neighbor seemingly has in their yard. They're part of the same family weed, the sedges.


----------



## Brou

Oh great, I thought I had an easy one. Any idea what those are in my yard? Google Lens is telling me it's fescue, but I just don't see how that could be.


----------



## sonicboom141

I have huge patches of this through my yard which is at a house I just bought. Trying to fix the yard from years of terrible upkeep. Trying to find the best solution for all of this. I have certainty and celsius but still trying to learn what weed is what. Any help appreciated! I mowed one day before this photo if that helps.


----------



## hpritch

@sonicboom141 I have a full yard of that... I've just embraced that in my backyard for now.


----------



## Spammage

@sonicboom141 @hpritch you are both dealing with crabgrass.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Is this crabgrass in my bermuda? please help. Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner certainly looks like crabgrass.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner certainly looks like crabgrass.


Thank you!


----------



## CLT49er

Is this goose grass? Its not neon green like crabgrass.


----------



## bluemarvel74

Hello everyone i am new to this, i recently started to take care of my lawn after moving in. I havent had a chance to cut it in a while cause i am working 13 hours a day but i am noticing a grass taking over, i think its crabgrass but i am not sure. Here are photos of it


----------



## Spammage

@bluemarvel74 I don't see any crabgrass in your pictures. I do see what looks like some nutsedge, but start with cutting the grass and that should help make it easier to identify what all is there.


----------



## bluemarvel74

ok i will do that first and post an updated photo..thanks for the response


----------



## Still learnin

This is popping up in my sleighed Bermuda. The right of way herbicide doesn't kill it and neither has Celsius.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

What would this be in my bermuda? TIA!


----------



## Spammage

@Still learnin a bluestem maybe??


----------



## Numberz

I no longer think i've got crab grass...maybe dallisgrass? could someone confirm (and recommend a solution?)


----------



## Spammage

@Numberz you are correct, that's dallisgrass.


----------



## Easyluck

@Still learnin seems early for nimblewill to be showing seed heads but also looks like it.


----------



## bluemarvel74

update on my part. i cut my grass and this what was the bottom of it all.


----------



## Numberz

Ok, so dallisgrass, how do i kill it?


----------



## Spammage

Numberz said:


> Ok, so dallisgrass, how do i kill it?


Either paint it with glyphosate or spray it with MSMA.


----------



## Swimma88

I moved into sc with a common Bermuda lawn with some weeds in it, not sure what they are.



What is the best way to treat it?? I was thinking it's Kyllinga ?? What is the best to get rid of and prevent spurge from coming back ? The second weed is like crab grass, not sure . If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Yelowsnw2

Anyone familiar with this weed? Ive never noticed it before but all of a sudden, it has popped up everywhere.


----------



## Spammage

@Yelowsnw2 looks like goosegrass.


----------



## WellYes

I am a first time home owner trying to figure out how to get rid of a neon green grass/weed that has taken over my yard. I thought it was "yellow nutsedge", but the weed killer i bought that says it kills Yellow Nutsedge specifically had NO effect. Below are a few pictures i took although i do not know what else may be needed in order to identify it. nearly my ENTIRE back yard is covered with this...

Identifying features

There is a lot of it and i noticed some neighbors have it in spots of their yards, and some do not.

It is a neon/lime green color.

It grows MUCH faster than the rest of the grass... its dumb how fast it grows.

https://imgur.com/a/Ks0w59k

I posted on the lawncare subreddit and the only response i got is that it could be quack grass and to check for "clasping aurices" i do not see these on the weed.


----------



## Spammage

@WellYes that looks like crabgrass IMO. It's definitely not nutsedge.


----------



## WellYes

2nd person to say crabgrass, what are my options to try to treat this as crabgrass and get rid of it?It is literally throughout my yard as you can tell in the other photos.


----------



## Spammage

WellYes said:


> 2nd person to say crabgrass, what are my options to try to treat this as crabgrass and get rid of it?It is literally throughout my yard as you can tell in the other photos.


Well, quinclorac is one of the better crabgrass herbicides, but it can be damaging to preferred turfgrass at high temperatures. Given your location, I would guess that you have a cool season lawn, so there might be options for you that warm season guys might not have like tenacity.


----------



## WellYes

Dumb question... how do i know if i have a warm or cool season lawn..? Is it based on grass type? If so, i am not even sure what type of grass it is... When i bought the home i was just told that it was sod.


----------



## Spammage

@WellYes yes, it's based on the grass type. Cool season grass is going to be fescues, Kentucky Bluegrass, perennial ryegrass, etc, where warm season grass is going to be bermuda, zoysia, centipede, St Augustine, etc. In Indiana, most people will have cool season grasses, but some people do try to grow bermuda or zoysia that far North. Warm season grasses will have a short green period where you are, with more dormancy (brown color) as they don't tolerate frost or cool temperatures well. Post some pictures of the actual grass (with close-ups) so someone can help you identify which you have.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Hi, any help with my request below would be great. THANK YOU!



AvgHomeOwner said:


> What would this be in my bermuda? TIA!


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner looks like prostrate knotweed and a little bit of what looks like crabgrass.


----------



## Rockinar

My new weed. Ideas?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner looks like prostrate knotweed and a little bit of what looks like crabgrass.


@Spammage thanks! for your input. I Acknowledge the crabgrass embedded. Already spot treated crabgrass.

What would I use on prostrate knotweed? Any idea? Appreciate your time.


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner dicamba is good for control of it. Celsius will work if you have it, or a lot of 3-way herbicides include it, but you would have to be careful with them due to temperature.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner dicamba is good for control of it. Celsius will work if you have it, or a lot of 3-way herbicides include it, but you would have to be careful with them due to temperature.


@Spammage thanks again!


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner dicamba is good for control of it. Celsius will work if you have it, or a lot of 3-way herbicides include it, but you would have to be careful with them due to temperature.


For the sake of information that could benefit others, I had some Bioadvanced All In One Lawn Weed and Crabgrass killer that I sprayed with the sprayer I had when I spot treated for crabgrass. That seems to have worked. The knotweed is turning yellow and looks like it's dying.


----------



## burnhagw

Weed is popping up random places in my Bermuda. Any idea?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

burnhagw said:


> Weed is popping up random places in my Bermuda. Any idea?


Am a noob to lawn care, but it looks like dallis or goose grass. Experts can confirm.


----------



## burnhagw

I think you're right, looks like dallisgrass, thx


----------



## Spammage

burnhagw said:


> I think you're right, looks like dallisgrass, thx


I can almost guarantee that isn't dallisgrass. It's just not the right growth habit. Some seed heads would help with identification. Are those by chance near a flower bed? If they are the only two spots you have, painting with glyphosate should take care of them.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Having all kinds of things popup in my lawn. Sole reason I was dissatisfied with the lawn care company so decided to take it upon myself. What would this be? Fescue? What will get rid of this?


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner nutsedge. Certainty is safe to use this time of year. Otherwise Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Katana, and some others will control it.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner nutsedge. Certainty is safe to use this time of year. Otherwise Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Katana, and some others will control it.


@Spammage oh boy! Thank you.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> @AvgHomeOwner nutsedge. Certainty is safe to use this time of year. Otherwise Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Katana, and some others will control it.


I don't have sedgehammer or certainty. What would happen if I paint it with precision gel?


----------



## Spammage

AvgHomeOwner said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AvgHomeOwner nutsedge. Certainty is safe to use this time of year. Otherwise Sedgehammer, Dismiss, Katana, and some others will control it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have sedgehammer or certainty. What would happen if I paint it with precision gel?
Click to expand...

You can use it, and it will "kill" what's visible, but it will likely grow back.


----------



## burnhagw

Spammage said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, looks like dallisgrass, thx
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee that isn't dallisgrass. It's just not the right growth habit. Some seed heads would help with identification. Are those by chance near a flower bed? If they are the only two spots you have, painting with glyphosate should take care of them.
Click to expand...

I cut short and often, so seed heads don't typically make it, but here is one I found in the yard. No flower beds.


----------



## OMGitsGeoff

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, new to owning a home, and new to any real attempts at establishing and maintaining a great lawn. I've read through most of this thread and "think" I may have my answer but I am still a little unsure and don't want to be too aggressive and make my problem worse. So any additional help here would be greatly appreciated.

I have a weed that has taken over probably 1/2 of my lawn and seems to choke out almost anything else around it. When I mow and cut the weeds, they seem very "moist" for lack of a better term. No matter when it last rained. The leaves from this weed get stuck on the mower wheels and will even leave grass stains in the concrete if I drive on it. Not sure if that helps identify this weed or not.

A few pictures here:










Theoretically I have centipede grass, what's left of it, and live in southeastern GA.

I guess my questions would be:

1. What type of weed is this? After reading through most of the previous posts I'm guessing Doveweed? But I am very uncertain.

2. If it occupies so much of my yard should I try to kill it? Upon killing it try to re-seed/re-sod? Or should I maybe remove the lawn and start over with new sod?

This forum has already been a tremendous amount of help so thanks you everyone!


----------



## Spammage

burnhagw said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, looks like dallisgrass, thx
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee that isn't dallisgrass. It's just not the right growth habit. Some seed heads would help with identification. Are those by chance near a flower bed? If they are the only two spots you have, painting with glyphosate should take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut short and often, so seed heads don't typically make it, but here is one I found in the yard. No flower beds.
Click to expand...

That is dallisgrass - no question, but that still looks different from the other bunch weeds that you posted pictures of. Painting it with glyphosate is usually the best approach, and I would still paint the other plants too.


----------



## burnhagw

Spammage said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee that isn't dallisgrass. It's just not the right growth habit. Some seed heads would help with identification. Are those by chance near a flower bed? If they are the only two spots you have, painting with glyphosate should take care of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I cut short and often, so seed heads don't typically make it, but here is one I found in the yard. No flower beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is dallisgrass - no question, but that still looks different from the other bunch weeds that you posted pictures of. Painting it with glyphosate is usually the best approach, and I would still paint the other plants too.
Click to expand...

Here are soMe more pictures with seed head on plant. They all look same to me, just cut different heights. If you think they are still different, do you still suggest plain glphosate?


----------



## Spammage

@burnhagw okay. You have me convinced that the plants are a paspalum at least. The leafs don't look big enough to be dallisgrass, but they could be, especially if you have been applying T-Nex. They could also be thin (or bull) paspalum which looks similar but isn't as large. Either way, I would paint with glyphosate if you only have a few of them.


----------



## burnhagw

Spammage said:


> @burnhagw okay. You have me convinced that the plants are a paspalum at least. The leafs don't look big enough to be dallisgrass, but they could be, especially if you have been applying T-Nex. They could also be thin (or bull) paspalum which looks similar but isn't as large. Either way, I would paint with glyphosate if you only have a few of them.


I am applying t-nex. Thx for the help!


----------



## Wiley

Some ID help would be much appreciated. I have a patch of this in my newly seeded bermuda. Google Lens says it's juniper haircap moss but I'm not convinced.


----------



## domp337

Any idea on what this stuff is? it seems to grow throughout the lawn in large areas. I recently applied application of tenacity throughout the lawn but didn't seem to effect this stuff.


----------



## domp337

burnhagw said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut short and often, so seed heads don't typically make it, but here is one I found in the yard. No flower beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is dallisgrass - no question, but that still looks different from the other bunch weeds that you posted pictures of. Painting it with glyphosate is usually the best approach, and I would still paint the other plants too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are soMe more pictures with seed head on plant. They all look same to me, just cut different heights. If you think they are still different, do you still suggest plain glphosate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it could be Goosegrass or Crabgrass
Click to expand...


----------



## Spammage

@domp337 some of that looks like dallisgrass, but I'm trying to figure out where the lawn is. I don't see anything that resembles desirable turfgrass.


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass

This patch of darker blue grass/weed has grown significantly over the last couple of weeks.

Any ideas?


----------



## bmw

Need some help identifying this. I have a lot of it in my centipede this year. How to control in centipede?

I'm thinking it's Bahia but not sure. It produces these long runners and the runners have a bit of purple in them:


----------



## Spammage

@bmw looks like carpetgrass. Celsius will take it out. I don't see any centipede, but do see algae/moss growth, so I'm wondering if someone planted it due to shade.


----------



## bmw

@Spammage Thanks! And you are correct! Just saw a good YT video from Lawn Care Life channel that identifies the Y seed head with the "kicker". I went outside and that is indeed it! Guess I will have to splurge on some Celsius.


----------



## ThreeWiggle

This fern-like weed is spread throughout my yard. It's fairly impervious to Image herbicide. What is this weed?!?


----------



## Spammage

@ThreeWiggle looks like chamberbitter.


----------



## Rpatterson

Trying to help a family member identify their grass type. She's in Hampstead, NC. Here's some pictures...


----------



## ThreeWiggle

thank you @Spammage for the chamberbitter ID. That was super helpful. Below are some photos from the second most common weed in my yard right now. Any ID and treatment tips would be appreciated. I'm now looking at adding some surfactant to my Image 4oz/gallon application rate.


----------



## Spammage

@ThreeWiggle that's Spurge, and you are welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## rsx202002

Need help identifying this.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Any ideas on this. I think it is likely torpedograss.


----------



## Spammage

@SC Grass Loon first picture looks like zoysia, and the second looks like common bermuda.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Spammage said:


> @SC Grass Loon first picture looks like zoysia, and the second looks like common bermuda.


Sorry, I didn't mean to attach the first one. I appreciate you giving me feedback. For some reason I was thinking I had a torpedograss issue which would be a little easier to solve than eradicating Bermuda.


----------



## robbybobby

Just spot sprayed a gly mixture on all of these in my lawn. Can someone help with ID and a more tactical approach?


Yes, those are stickers. I hate them!


----------



## Spammage

@robbybobby no idea what was in the first picture, but the second looks like chamberbitter.


----------



## robbybobby

Spammage said:


> @robbybobby no idea what was in the first picture, but the second looks like chamberbitter.


Appreciate the response spammage. Your chamberbitter analysis was close but the leaf structure wasn't the same + no stickers. However, in looking that up I think I found it. Goathead. Everything matches.

I have some research to do on if a Pre-M works...


----------



## Numberz

????? It's about 50% of the corner of a Bermuda grass lawn.

I think it's a sedge but it's not like the yellow sedge in another part of the lawn so I'm not sure.

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Easyluck

Numberz said:


> ????? It's about 50% of the corner of a Bermuda grass lawn.
> 
> I think it's a sedge but it's not like the yellow sedge in another part of the lawn so I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.


Might be kyllinga or globe sedge


----------



## jim7white

I'm helping with a baseball field in southern california that is covered in this stuff. Any ideas?


----------



## Spammage

@jim7white looks like prostrate knotweed.


----------



## jim7white

Thanks!


----------



## turbopenguin

This started popping up between the seams of my recently sodded yard. I noticed it before the sod was placed so it didn't come from the farm. It's only in the section of the yard that gets the least sunlight - side of the house, 3-4 hours max. This plant ID app says it's garlic mustard but I'm in zone 10b and from what I've looked up, it shouldn't be in my area. We've been getting a lot of rain here and it grows quickly. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ThreeWiggle

one new weed from this weekend's mow. i have no clue what this is.


----------



## ionicatoms

@ThreeWiggle - Looks like the Globe Sedge I just identified in my own lawn.


----------



## turbopenguin

Couple more live action shots.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

These just pops up. I have no idea what they are. I cut my lawn 4 days ago.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

LittleBearBermuda said:


> These just pops up. I have no idea what they are. I cut my lawn 4 days ago.


I decided to dig them up.....they are onions lol. No clue how they started growing in my lawn.


----------



## Etokio

Bermuda lawn and this keeps popping up in random places. What is it and how can i get rid of?


----------



## mjh648

Crabgrass?


----------



## mjh648

Google Lens seems to think it's torpedograss.


----------



## Bermuda424

Anyone know what this is. Certainty and Celsius will kill it but takes multiple applications.


----------



## Wiley

Trying to get a confirmation on my ID. I'm thinking it's goosegrass but ideas/input would be appreciated.


----------



## ThreeWiggle

I've got one bad patch in my St. Aug yard. I can't tell if it's invasive bermuda or torpedo grass. It doesn't respond to repeated herbicide treatments of Image and Surfactant. It's choking out everything else in the area. Very tempted to hit it all with round up, but wanted to check here first.


----------



## mjh648

@ThreeWiggle bermuda. It's taking over some areas of my st aug too. Unless you glypho you will have a mixed lawn. I've given up for now.


----------



## The-new-guy

What is this??? It's just showed up in the lawn at my fire station last week! There are patches of it all over the lawn.


----------



## 1stKnuckleHOC

What is this? I found several of these sprouting in my Tifway 419.


----------



## Spammage

@1stKnuckleHOC that's poa annua.


----------



## 1stKnuckleHOC

Spammage said:


> @1stKnuckleHOC that's poa annua.


Interesting. I usually don't see it til late winter when they sprout the obvious seed heads. Thanks!


----------



## RobertSCenpidede

What is it, and how do I kill it, I have Centipede grass and live near Charleston, SC? It's started showing up a few weeks ago


----------



## mjh648

@RobertSCenpidede Looks like doveweed. You zapped it with something already?


----------



## RobertSCenpidede

Atrazine mixed with change up. It was a blanket spray at 4oz Atrazine and 1 oz change up per 1k sq ft


----------



## 12620

Is this VA Buttonweed or FL Pusley? I was leaning toward FL Pusley, but was hoping someone could give a positive ID.


----------



## StuMPie82

Bermuda424 said:


> Anyone know what this is. Certainty and Celsius will kill it but takes multiple applications.


Looks like Slender or Roadside Aster. Small flowers?


----------



## Bermuda424

Never seen flowers on it but when googling your guesses they look very similar. Weed is a pain in a since it hides under surface of Bermuda in most places


----------



## StuMPie82

Bermuda424 said:


> Never seen flowers on it but when googling your guesses they look very similar. Weed is a pain in a since it hides under surface of Bermuda in most places


You should certainly be seeing flowers on it by now. Early stage growth is green and thin and blends right into your bermuda, but un-harvested weeds remaining in the lawn show themselves by their dark red/purple stalks as they mature. They are super easy to extract, tap-root and all.


----------



## StuMPie82

Here's one for the group. Purple nutsedge around CenTx.


----------



## Spammage

@StuMPie82 that isn't nutsedge. The white mid vein tells me that it's johnsongrass.


----------



## StuMPie82




----------



## Spammage

StuMPie82 said:


>


Are you just posting another picture of it, or do you still think it's purple nutsedge? Purple nutsedge isn't actually purple. The purple color you are seeing there appears to be frost or cold related damage to the plant.


----------



## GoDawgs

I think I have identified all of my weeds except these 2. Anyone help me ID these?

First 2 pictures are the same weed and 2nd 2 are the same weed, 2 different weeds, I think.


----------



## bassmanaustin

I bet Rescue Grass. Same thing started popping up in my Bermuda in Central Texas and some kind folks on here helped me identify it. Will be treating it with Celsius when I have a chance. From what I have read, it will go away once things start warming up.


----------



## Herring

Poa, rye, some kind of sedge?


----------



## Herring

Looks similar to doveweed but unsure because of the roots?


----------



## Shizzlestix66

I'm guessing this is nutsedge. Just wanna be sure.


----------



## Redtwin

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I'm guessing this is nutsedge. Just wanna be sure.


Not nutsedge. Maybe clumping fescue?


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Redtwin said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this is nutsedge. Just wanna be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nutsedge. Maybe clumping fescue?
Click to expand...

Any idea how to kill it.


----------



## Redtwin

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Any idea how to kill it.


I hope some of the experts will chime in with a better idea but the only thing that comes to mind is hitting it with glyphosate as a spot spray. Even if your bermuda is not fully dormant, the bermuda should fill in quickly once things warm up.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Redtwin said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how to kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of the experts will chime in with a better idea but the only thing that comes to mind is hitting it with glyphosate as a spot spray. Even if your bermuda is not fully dormant, the bermuda should fill in quickly once things warm up.
Click to expand...

I was figuring that was my option. It's not a big area to treat. I'm still dormant in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Redtwin

@Shizzlestix66 If it's not too big of an area I would just pull it by hand and see if it comes back.


----------



## chocolate_soymilk

I put down prodiamine last weekend, but I think I missed the germination window for whatever this is - I have these popping up everywhere in my yard, would appreciate any help I can get IDing them.



http://imgur.com/FCT5GsW


----------



## cldrunner

@chocolate_soymilk Kinda looks like rescuegrass. Would be from your fall pre-emergent not your latest app.

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/


----------



## SeanBB

Hey all,

These are popping up rapidly in my dormant paspalum lawn...is it nutsedge?







Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Spammage

@SeanBB y first pic looks like nutsedge, but the third is poa annua. I can't tell on the second pic.


----------



## SeanBB

@spammage ok then it all must be poa...when I let it grow it gets that clumpy branched look like the third pick. Thanks!


----------



## Rob b

I have this weed popping up throughout my yard. Can someone tell me what it is.


----------



## GA250

I vote POA!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Rob b

I agree with @GA250.

And I merged this thread into the warm season weed identification thread.


----------



## ionicatoms

This stuff is growing in my St. Aug in a partially shaded area that my neighbor cuts low. Is it nutsedge?


----------



## Redtwin

@ionicatoms looks like green kyllinga to me.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Late February in DFW. We just recovered from some very cold temperatures and just after I'm seeing these start to pop up. Most are on the front concrete curb line. I applied a around of Prodiamine and then a second app of Simazine. I'm still a newbie with spraying, but I suspect my Fall pre-emergent was probably not sprayed effectively at the curb line in my attempts to get a even application.

Based on the various weed identification sites, I'm thinking it's Rescuegrass. The last picture has a highlighted seed pod. 
Thoughts?


----------



## OldsmarRob

Hello all. I'm in tampa florida and I have one particular weed that is surviving though my weed killer, any idea what type of weed is this and whats a good weed killer for it that won't harm st Augustine.





Thank you,


----------



## Jd007




----------



## Spammage

@OldsmarRob you are dealing with a sedge. There are some herbicides like certainty, monument, dismiss and katana that will kill it.


----------



## Spammage

@Jd007 that's either wild onion or wild garlic.


----------



## Jd007

:thumbup:


Spammage said:


> @Jd007 that's either wild onion or wild garlic.


----------



## 12620

Is this Thin/Bull Paspalum, and if so, is there anything besides Celsius or glyphosate that will kill it off?


----------



## ionicatoms

@thundergunexpress Reminds me of the sample shown at http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/large_crabgrass_48/


----------



## 12620

@ionicatoms - I am torn between this being crabgrass or thin paspalum. The wavy leaf looks spot on with crabgrass, but the seedhead, from what I can remember, was a thick, low hanging stalk that I don't think had the characteristics of crabgrass seedhead. To be honest, I actually hope it's crabgrass over paspalum as I can handle that better. Maybe I'll try some quinclorac on it as a tester.


----------



## Spammage

@thundergunexpress I agree in that I think this is a paspalum. I think it's too early for crabgrass, even for Daytona.


----------



## 12620

@Spammage This one has been sitting in my yard since last year, but I am already noticing new ones appearing in more bare areas. It better not be crabgrass or I'm throwing out my bag of Andersons, but if it's paspalum I need something good to wipe it out. Its more obvious now that I'm cutting an inch lower and it's pretty tedious work forking it out of the Bermuda.


----------



## Steve

Bit of a matting weed that springs back. Any ideas what it is? DFW area, and found in Bermuda. Scale is about 7/8ths inch across.


----------



## ltsibley

Any idea on this one? Trying to help a neighbor out and want to correctly identify this.


----------



## mjh648

Looks like Bermuda


----------



## ltsibley

mjh648 said:


> Looks like Bermuda


Didn't even think about that. LOL 
It does look like Bermuda...last year they had a lot of crabgrass (I believe) in the area by the street, which I was sure was killed by the winter. And he has a pre-emergent down this year. But then a bunch of green started coming up again in that area first and it looks different from the rest of his yard. I'm encouraging him to scalp/bag asap and remove as much of that dead material as possible...then we'd be able to better see what we're dealing with/encourage the Bermuda to fill that area.


----------



## Redtwin

@ltsibley Some of it looks like common burmuda but the first and forth photos look like Rescuegrass to me.


----------



## Deltahedge

I found this and some other runners like it growing across some zeon zoysia sod I laid last Fall.




The blades are more coarse than the blades in the Zeon sod, so I figured it must be some type of weed. It has a purple stalk. I'm totally new to Zoysia. Is it a Zeon runner? Bermuda?


----------



## Spammage

@Deltahedge it's bermuda.


----------



## Deltahedge

Spammage said:


> @Deltahedge it's bermuda.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Razorhog

I sprayed this weed with Celsius and it didn't phase it. Any idea what the name of this weed is and what to use to kill it?


----------



## Greenknox

Weeds are in my neighbors yard. He has a lot of it and I want to help him out this year. Bermuda lawn. It has gotten very tall.


----------



## AFBiker2011

Okay so here are 4 different weeds I'd like to identify, any help would be super appreciated! I've had some of these pop up in my turf areas, others in my non-turf areas. I'm located close to Panama City Beach Florida, which is on the northwest panhandle of the state.

Pics # 1 and # 2 are same weed, and has been growing all winter.

#2


# 3 (w/ yellow flower) just bloomed


#4


#5 Has a weird leaf at the top that is dissimilar to the rest of the plant's leaves.


----------



## Redtwin

@AFBiker2011 Those all look like weeds that Celsius will take care of. The only one I'm somewhat certain about is #4 which is Florida Pusley. #1 and #2 look like you should hand pull and apply some ranch dressing at the medium rate.

Let me know if you need a split of Celsius.


----------



## Lsuwhodat

Thoughts?


----------



## Lsuwhodat




----------



## Lsuwhodat

Thoughts on this guy? I didn't get a pic but a few had a small red bud on them.


----------



## Redtwin

This grassy weed is coming up in my new Empire sod. It was unaffected by a Celsius/Dismiss app a few weeks ago so I have hand pulled them all.


----------



## ShadowGuy

What is this?


----------



## Spammage

@ShadowGuy probably Kikuyu.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Jd007 said:


>


Wild onions! They are a pain. I think image will kill them but on the plus side they deter moles.


----------



## ShadowGuy

Spammage said:


> @ShadowGuy probably Kikuyu.


Thank you! That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## CLT49er

Didnt find anything conclusive on Google image search. Whats is this?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Is this nutsedge in my lawn? I just have 2 of these!!


----------



## dwills02

Any guesses on what this is?


----------



## Rippyro

AvgHomeOwner said:


> Is this nutsedge in my lawn? I just have 2 of these!!


Yes, it appears so


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner not nutsedge. It actually looks like St Augustine, but I doubt that it is. See if it will put on a seed head if you really want it identified, or paint the shoots with glyphosate if you want it dead.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

@Rippyro @Spammage Thanks for your inputs. I have some precision gel I am going to treat it with.


----------



## Patrck17

So I am out pulling weeds and I start to confuse myself when I run into these. Not sure if they are the same weed. In the second photo I am wondering if maybe it is Bermuda? The Bermuda runners tend to look longer with smaller leaves but I really have trouble telling. They all seem be intertwined.

Hopefully you guys will know.


----------



## Spammage

Patrck17 said:


> So I am out pulling weeds and I start to confuse myself when I run into these. Not sure if they are the same weed. In the second photo I am wondering if maybe it is Bermuda? The Bermuda runners tend to look longer with smaller leaves but I really have trouble telling. They all seem be intertwined.
> 
> Hopefully you guys will know.


Yes, it's bermuda.


----------



## Patrck17

Okay I was confused cause some of it was a lot larger than adjacent leafs. Maybe it just got missed by the mower. And I thought these were florets. I guess they are just runners before they start to run?


----------



## Patrck17

Okay still confused. Here is another picture. They seem to grow more quickly with larger leaves then the rest of the lawn. And seem to be isolated to clumps.


----------



## Spammage

@Patrck17 those look like rescuegrass. The earlier photo I saw the stolon in your hand (which is bermuda), but missed the red arrow in the first picture.


----------



## Patrck17

NP and thanks. Yeah the red arrows are pretty much invisible. I should have fixed that before posting. And yeah it is hard to get a good pick of it because there is poa, burmuda and what I suppose is rescuegrass all in the mix.


----------



## libertynugget

I google ID this and it says St Augustine.
It seems to be spreading through ryzhomes from my neighbors yard, so pre emergent has no effect and it comes back worse every year.
Neighbor is a nice guy but he does almost nothing but mow. I've offered to help him get some sort of uniform grass/program but I think he's a proud elderly veteran type.

I've hit it with about every big box store post emergent... ones with quinclorqc seem to stunt it, but it always comes back?
Maybe I need some Celsius like the beginning of the thread suggests.

My lawn is Bermuda, those this part of the lawn is weak.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

2 main weeds came with my Jamur Zoysia sod. Would like to have a positive ID before I talk to the sod farm (I still need 6 more pallets from them unfortunately...). The fine blade, dark green/blue is throughout a ton of the pieces. The light green wide leaf is maybe on 15 pieces (but I can see them from my living room....)

Obviously wondering what they are and how to kill, but also when to tackle the issue (as I laid the sod 3 days ago, when do I start?). Is it true that I should wait a season before tackling weeds?

This is in SE Texas (Sod came from Beaumont, TX)


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Anyone had or seen this before?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> 2 main weeds came with my Jamur Zoysia sod. Would like to have a positive ID before I talk to the sod farm (I still need 6 more pallets from them unfortunately...). The fine blade, dark green/blue is throughout a ton of the pieces. The light green wide leaf is maybe on 15 pieces (but I can see them from my living room....)
> 
> Obviously wondering what they are and how to kill, but also when to tackle the issue (as I laid the sod 3 days ago, when do I start?). Is it true that I should wait a season before tackling weeds?
> 
> This is in SE Texas (Sod came from Beaumont, TX)


Looks like Dallisgrass.


----------



## Spammage

@SoutheastTXZoysia the fine blades are just zoysia. When zoysia is stressed, the shoots curl up as a way to conserve moisture. The large bladed weeds do look like dallisgrass. I would pull those pieces out and trash them, especially if you are ordering more anyway.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

@Spammage

Thank you! Good to know about the fine blade, makes me feel much better as there's a ton. Makes sense too. As for the Dallisgrass, I'm headed out there to pull those pieces. There's maybe 10 pieces out of the 3,600 sq ft I laid so no big deal.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nwemerys

I think this is poanna but wanted to be sure. Grass is Zeon Zoysia in Richmond VA. How to kill it whatever it is? Thanks.


----------



## Buster

@SoutheastTXZoysia that ugly stuff is Crabgrass. Dallisgrass has a more circular rounded look with leaves splaying out semi-uniformly.

@Nwemerys yep, pretty sure it's poa annua, or winter bluegrass. I have lots of them popping up everywhere too. I think it dies off when it gets warm, but I've given all mine a quick zap of Celsius and that seems to do the trick.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

Buster said:


> @SoutheastTXZoysia that ugly stuff is Crabgrass. Dallisgrass has a more circular rounded look with leaves splaying out eveningly
> 
> @Buster what would you do about it? As Spammage suggested I did pull out the pieces that had a lot of it, but there's still some scattered throughout. I laid sod 1 week ago, so don't want to do anything to damage my rooting zoysia.


----------



## Spammage

@SoutheastTXZoysia if it's crabgrass, and it could be (I just didn't want you to risk a much worse dallisgrass infestation), I wouldn't worry about it too much now. You can hit it with some Quinclorac once the zoysia is well established, and pre-emergent applications will control it for the future.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

@Spammage Thanks a lot man, I appreciate it. Definitely hoping for crabgrass but proceeding as you advised assuming it'd Dallas grass. The 2nd half of the yard I'll start this week and any piece with this weed on it will be stacked on a pallet and returned. I got rid of as much as I had energy for of the stuff I already laid.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Trying to get an ID on if this is quack grass, dallisgrass, crabgrass or something else? And how to kill it? It's near, but not in, St. Augustine so Quinclorac is a no go.


----------



## Buster

@SCGrassMan I'm fairly certain that is Dallisgrass. Note the semi-uniform circular appearance that appears to radiate out from a central point.

Pull it. Or if you have a lot, spot treat with Celsius.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Buster said:


> @SCGrassMan I'm fairly certain that is Dallisgrass. Note the semi-uniform circular appearance that appears to radiate out from a central point.
> 
> Pull it. Or if you have a lot, spot treat with Celsius.


Got it, thanks! I'll send him down some Celsius and Prodiamine as well


----------



## Spammage

SCGrassMan said:


> Buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SCGrassMan I'm fairly certain that is Dallisgrass. Note the semi-uniform circular appearance that appears to radiate out from a central point.
> 
> Pull it. Or if you have a lot, spot treat with Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks! I'll send him down some Celsius and Prodiamine as well
Click to expand...

Celsius will only make dallisgrass a little sick. If it kills it, then it's something else, and that would be great.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Spammage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SCGrassMan I'm fairly certain that is Dallisgrass. Note the semi-uniform circular appearance that appears to radiate out from a central point.
> 
> Pull it. Or if you have a lot, spot treat with Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks! I'll send him down some Celsius and Prodiamine as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celsius will only make dallisgrass a little sick. If it kills it, then it's something else, and that would be great.
Click to expand...

Unless I misread the label, Celsius is labeled for it. Does hitting it multiple times knock it out?


----------



## Spammage

SCGrassMan said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks! I'll send him down some Celsius and Prodiamine as well
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius will only make dallisgrass a little sick. If it kills it, then it's something else, and that would be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I misread the label, Celsius is labeled for it. Does hitting it multiple times knock it out?
Click to expand...

It's labeled for suppression only, not control. You might be able to kill it if you keep it weakened all year and leave it without any energy reserves over winter, but I doubt that would give complete control either. Painting with glyphosate or using MSMA off-label are the only affordable options. Revolver does pretty well against it, but it's label even says suppression and recommends alternating treatments with MSMA though.

Again, I would try the Celsius. If that isn't dallisgrass, then it might work for you.


----------



## SCGrassMan

It's for a relative not for me. I told him just to dig it out ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Patrck17

This fern looking thing:


----------



## itslogz

Got 4-5 large patches of this in my common Bermuda yard. I BELIEVE it is st Augustine? But I'm not sure.


----------



## ionicatoms

itslogz said:


> Got 4-5 large patches of this in my common Bermuda yard. I BELIEVE it is st Augustine? But I'm not sure.


Looks like centipede. St Aug is symmetrical. Centipede alternates left, right, left.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Plantains? This is about one week post Celsius mid rate and speedzone 3 way and Fahrenheit treatment. Everything else is crispy.

Give it time, or hit it with something else?


----------



## GoDawgs

Can anyone help confirm or deny if this is goosegrass?


----------



## Redeyeback

And this is why my yard will never be nice. Neighbor 2 houses down doesnt believe in grass. Just lets the Nutsedge take over.


----------



## Spammage

Redeyeback said:


> And this is why my yard will never be nice. Neighbor 2 houses down doesnt believe in grass. Just lets the Nutsedge take over.


Am I the only one who thinks that is bermuda??


----------



## Redeyeback

@Spammage
Lol no, those are all 8 inches tall. The guy is elderly and just let the nutsedge completely overrun his yard. Started showing up in a few other houses on the block over the last two years but nothing like this guy

Here's a close up also including some sod he laid and prayed.


----------



## Spammage

@Redeyeback yikes. That picture certainly provides some clarity.


----------



## Highlife159

Sod was laid by builder in late December and this stuff started popping up in late February. The pictures are from sometime in March.


----------



## Awar

I'm seeing these weeds in my bermuda lawn this spring and don't know what they are. Very difficult to pick up as I can't reach grab the thin stem easily to pull the roots out. Can someone ID this weed?


----------



## SCGrassMan

@Highlife159 I *think* its rye grass. But I'm *positive* that whatever it is, a combo of Celsius and speedzone 3 way kills.


----------



## Highlife159

SCGrassMan said:


> @Highlife159 I *think* its rye grass. But I'm *positive* that whatever it is, a combo of Celsius and speedzone 3 way kills.


Would I be able to mix them in the sprayer and apply in one go? Or should I do two separate applications?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Highlife159 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Highlife159 I *think* its rye grass. But I'm *positive* that whatever it is, a combo of Celsius and speedzone 3 way kills.
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be able to mix them in the sprayer and apply in one go? Or should I do two separate applications?
Click to expand...

Tank mix with some MSO or NIS. One capful per gallon is what I do personally.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Is this my friend nutsedge again??!!!!





Tagging @Spammage for help. Thanks 🙏


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner definitely not nutsedge. The first picture makes me think goosegrass, but you might have to let it go to seed to be sure. What have you sprayed to make it sick?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

@Spammage I had Ortho nutsedge killer in hose-end form, connected and spot sprayed a few places because a couple of yards down I had this below and assumed the purple is purple nutsedge 😁



What do you think I should spray? Thanks as always!


----------



## Spammage

AvgHomeOwner said:


> @Spammage I had Ortho nutsedge killer in hose-end form, connected and spot sprayed a few places because a couple of yards down I had this below and assumed the purple is purple nutsedge 😁
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think I should spray? Thanks as always!


The sulfentrazone is making it sick, and just might kill it. If you still have some of it, I would hit them again 14-21 days after the original application. BTW, the picture you just posted is nutsedge, but purple and yellow nutsedge are almost indistinguishable.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Spammage said:


> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage I had Ortho nutsedge killer in hose-end form, connected and spot sprayed a few places because a couple of yards down I had this below and assumed the purple is purple nutsedge 😁
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think I should spray? Thanks as always!
> 
> 
> 
> The sulfentrazone is making it sick, and just might kill it. If you still have some of it, I would hit them again 14-21 days after the original application. BTW, the picture you just posted is nutsedge, but purple and yellow nutsedge are almost indistinguishable.
Click to expand...

@Spammage thanks again. Yep I sprayed the nutsedge with Ortho thingy. Thanks for educating me on yellow and purple on the lack of difference.

Other than that I have Bioadvanced Grass and Broadleaf weed killer and Drive XLR8. Would any of those come in handy here?


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner neither will help if it's goosegrass.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

I have 1 more of this coming up. Google Lens says its St Aug!!! Really?


----------



## Spammage

@AvgHomeOwner that looks like dallisgrass. Get some Roundup and a paintbrush to take that out.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

@Spammage Holy [email protected]! Got some precision gel, will it work?

Doesn't pre-em supposed to control it? I applied split treatments of both Dimension and Specticle G. Need to check the labels.


----------



## Spammage

AvgHomeOwner said:


> @Spammage Holy [email protected]! Got some precision gel, will it work?
> 
> Doesn't pre-em supposed to control it? I applied split treatments of both Dimension and Specticle G. Need to check the labels.


Pre-emergent will stop new germination, but dallisgrass is a perennial. It might not be dallisgrass, but yes, the precision gel should take it out.


----------



## bushwacked

Not 100% sure what these are ... I am planning on putting down certainty and celsius this weekend and some pre-e ... will that take care of these?

This is in my bermuda ...


this is in my zoysia


----------



## Redeyeback

Anyone know what this is?

Thinking might be some fescue from a shotty overseed 2 years ago.


----------



## Spammage

@bushwacked the first picture looks like it might be dallisgrass. If it is, then Celsius and Certainty won't kill it. The second picture is poa annua. Certainty will control it at the high rate.


----------



## Spammage

@Redeyeback I am guessing fescue also, but it could be perennial rye.


----------



## Hunterlayne

Help identifying (and killing)this weed that is quickly popping up in my Bermuda grass yard near Houston Tx


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Hunterlayne said:


> Help identifying (and killing)this weed that is quickly popping up in my Bermuda grass yard near Houston Tx


Looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Agreed...Crabgrass season officially starts in TX.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Just started helping my dad with his lawn. It was sodded with Bermuda in 2001 when he built the home. In the last 20 years he has thrown down multiple type of seed to get grass growing. I'm starting from scratch and not sure if this is a weed or fescue of some kind. I thinking of hitting it with glyphosate when the yard goes dormant this winter. I also have Celsius, Certainty, MSM, Negate, and speedzone at my disposal. Any ideas what this is. It takes up %40ish of his yard. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## mre_man_76

I see the Bermuda underneath, not sure of other grass or seed but looks like fescue.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

@mre_man_76 yeah he has some Bermuda. He mentioned that he threw down Sahara seed but I'm pretty sure it was big box store common Bermuda.


----------



## Nrkstudio

New member here. Just moved into new house with a much bigger yard, I'm trying to tame it now.

Do you all know what this is? Is it weeds or some type of corn looking plant? Not sure to kill or not to kill. Thanks!


----------



## Nrkstudio

Just as a follow up- I'm in South Louisiana


----------



## Midsoutherner

Google Lens, if you have it, or the Plant Net app may be able to ID that, but it may not matter depending on what kind of herbicides you have on hand. I would imagine Celsius would kill that, but if you have other things around it you want keep alive you may have to go another route.


----------



## Highlife159

There's a couple patches popping up of this stuff.

These things are popping up all over my back yard. They're super easy to pull up I just don't know what they are.


----------



## libertynugget

Spammage said:


> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage Holy [email protected]! Got some precision gel, will it work?
> 
> Doesn't pre-em supposed to control it? I applied split treatments of both Dimension and Specticle G. Need to check the labels.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-emergent will stop new germination, but dallisgrass is a perennial. It might not be dallisgrass, but yes, the precision gel should take it out.
Click to expand...

that looks similar to my weeds and google lens said the same thing (st augistine).
Pre em hasn't worked, but i think its spreading from my neighbors unkept yard....

I read taht MSMA is about the only broad app that can kill Dallisgrass, but I can't figure out if it is legal or not, considering I can buy it several places.

Hopefully that's not against the rules to ask, I'm just confused


----------



## Spammage

@libertynugget it's not labeled for residential use, but it can still be obtained. That being said, I don't recall if it's safe for fescue.


----------



## libertynugget

Thanks!


----------



## Slim 1938

This weed pops up every summer and don't know what it is. It spreads super fast . If someone can help me id it maybe I can target it better.


----------



## fifthmanstanding

I tried google lens and it claims its grona triflora but the leaves don't look quite the same. I've probably got 5k sq ft. of this stuff that popped up in the last 2 weeks and it's spreading like wildfire.


----------



## nickkler

Hi Everyone, new member here. This is my first season with this lawn and cant tell what this is.
The rest of the yard is Bermuda but there's some patches of this and it's turning light green/yellow.
I did have a nasty poa annua infestation but mostly killed it off earlier this year. I'm wondering if it's coming back already.







Thanks in advance


----------



## mre_man_76

Looks like common Bermuda that has been regulated. Are you using PGR?


----------



## nickkler

mre_man_76 said:


> Looks like common Bermuda that has been regulated. Are you using PGR?


No, I haven't joined the PGR gang yet but I did throw down some propiconazole about 1.5 weeks ago to fight off fungus from all the rain we had here in Dallas. I've read a few places that it can act as a pgr to some extent.

Thanks,


----------



## mre_man_76

nickkler said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like common Bermuda that has been regulated. Are you using PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't joined the PGR gang yet but I did throw down some propiconazole about 1.5 weeks ago to fight off fungus from all the rain we had here in Dallas. I've read a few places that it can act as a pgr to some extent.
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

That could be it


----------



## Jagermeister

Getting patches of this grassy weed all over my bermuda yard. It started as a single blade and now has matured to 3 blades. It is really easy to pull out but getting so much now, would like to spray it. Any idea what these are?


----------



## Michael829

Can anyone tell me what this is, growing in Bermuda lawn in central Louisiana.


----------



## blazing17

Centipede lawn (middle Georgia), and this grassy "weed" is trying to take over. It has a very similar appearance and growth characteristics to centipede, but grows faster and taller, the blades are slightly darker in color and the runners are purplish, and the winter dormancy period is shorter than my centipede. I was thinking it might be Bahiagrass, but I'm not sure the seed heads match.

Lawn got a heavy application of Prodiamine in early March, but it did nothing to prevent the spread. I already tried to kill this grassy "weed" with Trimec, Surge, and Celsius. However, none of them have had any effect on it. Looked at MSMA, but have read that it cannot be used on centipede. Other herbicides I am considering trying are: Mansion, Fahrenheit, or Scepter T&O. Any recommendations on one of those herbicides or some other good way to selective kill it in a centipede lawn? Also, any recommendations for a better Pre-emergent to control the spread next spring?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Highlife159 said:


> There's a couple patches popping up of this stuff.
> 
> These things are popping up all over my back yard. They're super easy to pull up I just don't know what they are.


This 2nd one is dogfennel.


----------



## mre_man_76

blazing17 said:


> Centipede lawn (middle Georgia), and this grassy "weed" is trying to take over. It has a very similar appearance and growth characteristics to centipede, but grows faster and taller, the blades are slightly darker in color and the runners are purplish, and the winter dormancy period is shorter than my centipede. I was thinking it might be Bahiagrass, but I'm not sure the seed heads match.
> 
> Lawn got a heavy application of Prodiamine in early March, but it did nothing to prevent the spread. I already tried to kill this grassy "weed" with Trimec, Surge, and Celsius. However, none of them have had any effect on it. Looked at MSMA, but have read that it cannot be used on centipede. Other herbicides I am considering trying are: Mansion, Fahrenheit, or Scepter T&O. Any recommendations on one of those herbicides or some other good way to selective kill it in a centipede lawn? Also, any recommendations for a better Pre-emergent to control the spread next spring?


Looks like some common Bermuda to me. I have some growing in my centipede as well. As a matter of fact I have been harvesting the runners and planted them in my bare patches. I will be converting my centipede to Bermuda as I like the darker color and much finer texture.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

blazing17 said:


> Centipede lawn (middle Georgia), and this grassy "weed" is trying to take over. It has a very similar appearance and growth characteristics to centipede, but grows faster and taller, the blades are slightly darker in color and the runners are purplish, and the winter dormancy period is shorter than my centipede. I was thinking it might be Bahiagrass, but I'm not sure the seed heads match.
> 
> Lawn got a heavy application of Prodiamine in early March, but it did nothing to prevent the spread. I already tried to kill this grassy "weed" with Trimec, Surge, and Celsius. However, none of them have had any effect on it. Looked at MSMA, but have read that it cannot be used on centipede. Other herbicides I am considering trying are: Mansion, Fahrenheit, or Scepter T&O. Any recommendations on one of those herbicides or some other good way to selective kill it in a centipede lawn? Also, any recommendations for a better Pre-emergent to control the spread next spring?


Hello from the coast, grew up in Central GA. Make sure that you're not mistaking your centipede for carpet grass, otherwise you'll be renovating much sooner than you think. The stoloniferous grass appears to be common bermuda, just really leggy... If you put Celsius on your lawn, and it survived as well as your centipede, that would rule out carpet grass. I've seen most stoloniferous new growth on carpet grass and bermuda have that purple appearance, just a different type of chlorophyll until it matures and gets some leaves at a different internode.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

libertynugget said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage Holy [email protected]! Got some precision gel, will it work?
> 
> Doesn't pre-em supposed to control it? I applied split treatments of both Dimension and Specticle G. Need to check the labels.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-emergent will stop new germination, but dallisgrass is a perennial. It might not be dallisgrass, but yes, the precision gel should take it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks similar to my weeds and google lens said the same thing (st augistine).
> Pre em hasn't worked, but i think its spreading from my neighbors unkept yard....
> 
> I read taht MSMA is about the only broad app that can kill Dallisgrass, but I can't figure out if it is legal or not, considering I can buy it several places.
> 
> Hopefully that's not against the rules to ask, I'm just confused
Click to expand...

@libertynugget Hi! I am using precision gel on them! What about you?


----------



## Patrck17

Nutsedge right? Sprouts out faster than my Bermuda around it.


----------



## Spammage

Patrck17 said:


> Nutsedge right? Sprouts out faster than my Bermuda around it.


You're correct, it's nutsedge.


----------



## Hogpharm

I'm sorry if this one has already been covered but could someone help me identify this grass/weed. I've looked through weed id publications from the University of Arkansas but can't seem to find it. It has a very bright or lime green color to it. Very thick and soft to walk on but is infiltrating the stand of zoysia that I'm try to get to spread in my back yard. Thought I had killed it off last year with glyphosate but it is back this year. Any help is appreciated. Kevin


----------



## mre_man_76

A close up pick of the stolons would help identify it but from far away it looks like centipede


----------



## Hogpharm

Thank you so much for replying. It actually isn't a stoloniferous grass. I can pull it up and it will just pull up the root bundle


----------



## Spammage

@Hogpharm kind of looks like green kyllinga. Have you seen any spiked seed heads on it?


----------



## Hogpharm

I've never seen spiked seed heads on it.


----------



## OKC Lush

I can't figure this weed out and hoping you all can help. I've been mowing at 0.7" and this weed has mostly been growing out, not up. I had it last year too, and this year it's a little worse. I have never noticed seed heads.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn




----------



## robbybobby

Dealing with this + puncture vine in various places. I can treat puncture vine with 2-4D but unsure about the pictured.


----------



## ionicatoms

Blake_DFWlawn said:


> https://postimg.cc/dLjBXG8Z


Chamberbitter


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

This is in a Zoysia (Jamur) in SE Texas. Sod planted in the spring, this weed is everywhere. Have hit it with 1 round of celsius & certainty. Seemed to effect some of it but most was unphased. Worried it's dallisgrass. Hoping it's crabgrass.


----------



## GoDawgs

Anyone identify the below weed?


----------



## OKC Lush

@Godawgs That is goosegrass. I had enough of it to justify blanket spraying and I smoked it with a tank mix of Revolver & Sulfentrazone 4SC Select.

I have bermuda, but I don't know if this works on Zoysia.

Here is some more information on the strategy I used: http://www.fmcprosolutions.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=_VFTWpnlD5Q%3D&tabid=6282&mid=13493


----------



## wicknilly

Crabgrass?

Had the front yard pretty much weed free early in the season, but over the last 2-3 weeks the weeds pictured below have started to sprout all over. I have celsius, certainty, quinclorac, and glyphosate on hand


----------



## ionicatoms

wicknilly said:


> Crabgrass or sedge or?


Looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## GoDawgs

@OKC Lush thank you for the reply. Safe to assume dismiss and revolver would be ok in temps above 85°? Or is there something special about the 4SC select that helps in higher temps? I have dismiss on hand but could order the 4SC is needed. Also, label rates for both?


----------



## OKC Lush

@GoDawgs Price was the only reason I used Sulfentrazone 4SC instead of Dismiss. Both are 39.6% active ingredient. According to the strategy, tank mixing these herbicides allows you to use the low rate of revolver. The rate to use is Dismiss 8oz/acre + Revolver 17os/acre, which equals Dismiss 0.18 fl oz/M + Revolver 0.4 fl oz/M. I used 1 gallon carrier/M.

My weather conditions for the week were sunny, humid, highs of 90, lows of 70. I think my bermuda got dinged slightly for a few days (very slight yellowing) but not enough where a normal person could tell.

"Dismiss applied alone provides a very fast visual response on goosegrass in as little as 3 days. However, a major benefit from this tank mixture is the ability to achieve season-long goosegrass control at lower rates. Combining 8 fl oz/Acre Dismiss + 17 fl oz/Acre Revolver provided faster goosegrass control compared to a single application of 26 fl oz/Acre Revolver (100% control compared to 80% in 7 days) while maintaining similar long term control. This tank-mixture provided both faster control and better long term goosegrass control." Source: http://www.fmcprosolutions.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=_VFTWpnlD5Q%3D&tabid=6282&mid=13493


----------



## GoDawgs

Extremely helpful @OKC Lush I will mix up some dismiss and revolver tomorrow and knock it out. Thanks again.


----------



## Cburgs

I can use some help identifying this weed/plant. This is the one weed I have been unable to control with any success. Lawn is mostly St. Augustine in coastal North Carolina. Shows up in June/July. Celsius at the medium rate has essentially no effect.

Any insights would be greatly appreciated.

My entire yard is surrounded by azaleas which has me wondering if these are just baby azalea plants.


----------



## itslogz

Any idea what this is? My recent Celsius and quinclorac app didn't do anything to it (wasn't really targeting this persay, mainly crabgrass and yellow woodsorrel)


----------



## DoubleBarrel

What are these two? Invading my zoysia.


----------



## rutabagen

This stuff is taking over my lawn. It seems like it spreads by runners and seeds. It looks ok if I keep the lawn mowed. But it grows faster than the rest of the grass in my lawn, and it shoots up seed heads within a few days of mowing. I have to mow my lawn twice a week to keep it looking ok, and for there not be foot high seed stalks sticking up all over the lawn.

Yes, there is also sedge in my lawn. But this unidentified grass is what is primarily driving me crazy right now. Any ideas on something that might control it and the sedge would be great.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## csl23

Any help identifying this weed and what to use on it would be much appreciated. It's growing in my tifway419


----------



## itslogz

@rutabagen pretty sure that's Bahiagrass


----------



## rutabagen

@itslogz Thanks so much! I think you are right. It doesn't look so bad except the seed heads start sprouting up only a couple days after mowing.

Now to figure out how to get rid of it. I found links that suggest atrazine as a pre-emergent and MSMA as a post-emergent. I spread Spectricide this past spring, but the stuff seems to be spreading like crazy from its rhizomes. It's pretty hot and rainy now in Florida, so maybe it's not a good idea to be spraying weed killer now. I'll try something next spring. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## itslogz

I believe MSM turf is a cheap option to deal with Bahia grass. 2 oz bottle is about $20


----------



## rutabagen

Great. I will try MSM turf then. Thanks!


----------



## GoDawgs

Anyone ID?


----------



## Mewwwda

rutabagen said:


> This stuff is taking over my lawn. It seems like it spreads by runners and seeds. It looks ok if I keep the lawn mowed. But it grows faster than the rest of the grass in my lawn, and it shoots up seed heads within a few days of mowing. I have to mow my lawn twice a week to keep it looking ok, and for there not be foot high seed stalks sticking up all over the lawn.
> 
> Yes, there is also sedge in my lawn. But this unidentified grass is what is primarily driving me crazy right now. Any ideas on something that might control it and the sedge would be great.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


@rutabagen Check out my recent thread, I believe we had the same weed, which is Goosegrass.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=30188&p=419871#p419871

@Spammage pointed out that Bahiagrass has a Y shaped seed head, GG has 3. If I'm wrong, just tell me to shut up lol, but my pics look very similar to yours.


----------



## itslogz

@Mewwwda i think the pic that rutabagen posted you see the 3 seed heads is actually another one behind it making it appear to have more than just the 2 in the Y shape


----------



## rutabagen

Goosegrass is what I thought too, when I was doing my own research, but it didn't quite fit. I hadn't heard of Bahia until @itslogz id'd it. Bahia fits to a T, and yes the seed heads are Y shaped. I was talking to my wife about the grass and she said a neighbor mentioned Bahia grass when they were talking about an overgrown lawn in our neighborhood. It is an older neighborhood of 1950s homes, and it appears Bahia is endemic to our neighborhood, unfortunately.


----------



## lawnGA

Complete lawn noob here. I know this is crabgrass but what is the best way to control it? I have little kids who will play once the weather gets better. I'm in the Atlanta (Georgia) metro area. I don't have any weed killers or sprayer but I will get what I need.


----------



## falconsfan

@lawnGA It could be goosegrass or crabgrass or both. It looks pretty widespread in your lawn so it will be tough to get it all this season. You can get some certainty from the marketplace here or go with a store bought option. Just remember that you have a lot of it so if store bought, a hose end sprayer would be helpful. I would mow as low as you can prior to applying. Make sure to read all the warnings as some products should not be applied in temps over 85. You also need a good preM plan to prevent this stuff next year.


----------



## lawnGA

@falconsfan I looked at Certainty but it doesn't seem to cover both weeds. Can you suggest any other herbicide or should I go for something from the big box stores?


----------



## Spammage

@lawnGA the only post-emergent I'm aware of that takes out both crabgrass and goosegrass is MSMA, but it isn't labeled for residential use, so keep that in mind. That being said, try to take some close-ups of the weeds, especially if they look different so we can help identify what exactly you have.


----------



## Automate

What is this? It looks a lot like Poa Annua (that's what Lens suggests) but it's just sprouting and coming on strong during the heat of the summer.


----------



## Spammage

Automate said:


> What is this? It looks a lot like Poa Annua (that's what Lens suggests) but it's just sprouting and coming on strong during the heat of the summer.


Looks like nutsedge to me.


----------



## AFBiker2011

robbybobby said:


> Dealing with this + puncture vine in various places. I can treat puncture vine with 2-4D but unsure about the pictured.


Spurge. I use Trimec Southern Broadleaf Herbicide. It has 2-4D, and a couple of other chemicals in it that make up the secret sauce. It is inexpensive, I use it in my lawn for Spurge and it works good. But man, this weed is such an aggressive seed producer and spreader. Get on it fast!


----------



## dmax

Any idea what this is and what will kill it.


----------



## Nkoehn22

Hello everyone I 'm having this weed pop up in my front yard. (Empire Zoysia) We installed sod last year and noticed that this area is a low spot. If we get a lot of rain it takes a while for it to dry out. I' will be levering the yard with sand in the near future but I need to get rid of this weed first and luckily It's in a small area. I good friend of mine that's been in the industry said it looks like Virginia Button Weed. I just wanted to get a second or multiple opinions. I'll be treating this area with Celsius WG. Thanks for the Input.


----------



## lawnGA

@Spammage I was traveling so I couldn't respond and upload new pictures. Following are closeups of the weeds in my lawn.


----------



## Spammage

lawnGA said:


> @Spammage I was traveling so I couldn't respond and upload new pictures. Following are closeups of the weeds in my lawn.


I'm thinking that looks like barnyardgrass.


----------



## lawnGA

@Spammage I think you're right. I bought Weed b Gone Concentrate and a pump sprayer but I haven't opened them up yet.

My questions:

What are my options for herbicides recommended on this forum to tackle these weeds?
What pump sprayers are generally preferred? I got a HD 1 gallon one which is unopened. Perhaps, I can get a 4 gallon Ryobi backpack sprayer.


----------



## andymac7

Could someone tell me what this is? Trimec didn't touch it, and it's spreading right now. I do have Celsius, but some of these weeds are in new Bermuda so I'd rather not use such a harsh chemical, especially now this close to fall.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spammage

lawnGA said:


> @Spammage I think you're right. I bought Weed b Gone Concentrate and a pump sprayer but I haven't opened them up yet.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> What are my options for herbicides recommended on this forum to tackle these weeds?
> What pump sprayers are generally preferred? I got a HD 1 gallon one which is unopened. Perhaps, I can get a 4 gallon Ryobi backpack sprayer.


I think weed b gone has multiple formulations, so you should look at the label to see which actual herbicides it includes. Quinclorac would knock out both barnyard grass and crabgrass. The other herbicides could include 2, 4-d and others. Many of these can cause turf injury above 85-90° though. As far as sprayers go, it kind of depends on how much you want to spend. Harbor Freight has a 4 gallon backpack pump sprayer that costs around $30, but I can't speak to the quality of it.


----------



## andymac7

andymac7 said:


> Could someone tell me what this is? Trimec didn't touch it, and it's spreading right now. I do have Celsius, but some of these weeds are in new Bermuda so I'd rather not use such a harsh chemical, especially now this close to fall.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'll reply to myself  . I found it- It's Carpetweed, and Sulfentrazone should handle it. :thumbup:


----------



## lawnGA

@Spammage What about "Q4 Plus Turf Herbicide"? It seems to have everything you have suggested. I was thinking of getting the Ryobi Backpack Sprayer. Does anyone have experience with either or both of these products?


----------



## Spammage

lawnGA said:


> @Spammage What about "Q4 Plus Turf Herbicide"? It seems to have everything you have suggested. I was thinking of getting the Ryobi Backpack Sprayer. Does anyone have experience with either or both of these products?


That would be good, just watch the temps. You don't want to be over 90° for several days after application, and you may still discolor the lawn if over 85°.


----------



## DOXI

Hi. I'm new to the forum and to lawn care. I've started renovating my lawn in March, and I've been learning by making more mistakes that I would like to admit. 
My biggest struggle right now are weeds. I have been able to ID the majority of the weeds I have, with the exception of this one. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a "desirable" grass. The way and speed in which it spreads would indicate it's a weed lol. I've spent a considerable amount of time googling with no success.

I'm hoping someone can help me identify what this is. It looks like crabgrass, with the exception that it doesn't bunch. It grows like a very dense and soft carpet, and I haven't been able to see any stolons or obvious rhisomes. When I pull it it comes out with the roots pretty easily.

I would appreciate any help immensely!


----------



## TurfML

Anyone have any clue what this is coming into my Bermuda??


----------



## Usissue70

What is this weed?


----------



## Spammage

Usissue70 said:


> What is this weed?


Looks like bahia grass.


----------



## Usissue70

What has invaded my centipede sod?


----------



## Nevs83

Been reading through the posts so as to try to not waste anyone's time. I'm really new to all this so I'm learning. Here's my current issue:

I have TifGreen (I believe it's Tifton 328). I've got these patches of weeds growing. I also have a lot of clover coming up. I'm working on a plan for PreEmergent and all the things I'm supposed to be doing, but for now what's a good herbicide for this type of weed?

Thanks yall


----------



## Spammage

@Nevs83 looks like crabgrass to me.


----------



## Nevs83

That's what I was thinking. So I've been studying the Bayer website and their products. It looks like Tribute Total is my best bet and just spot treat the crabgrass. What do you think?

Also, will this crabgrass die off on the winter and then what does everyone recommend for pre-emergent to try to keep it at bay next year?


----------



## i120bspeedy

I have had it with my lawn! I am losing sleep over this.

I have asked local experts and reviewed many posts in this thread and can't figure out what type of weed or undesirable grass I have and how to kill it. I am confident this team can identify and help.

I have tried quinclorac, Ortho Weed B Gone Chickweed, clover and Oxalis Killer, Ortho Weed B Gone Crabgrass Control, Tenacity, and 2-4-D and these seem to just improve the growth of weed or undesirable grass.

The desirable grass is Kentucky blue 75% and fescue 25%.

Would you kindly help?

Attached is a patch in my lawn and a pic of an isolated specimen including the root.


----------



## Spammage

@i120bspeedy looks like K31 fescue to me. Glyphosate and re-seed the area.

ps- they have warm season lawns and crabgrass, but yours is different in both cases.


----------



## i120bspeedy

Thank you Spammage. I can do that! Anyway to prevent this with a pre-emergent?
Painful process to wait for Glyphosate to kill, wait for area to be able to be seeded, then wait for see to sprout.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## stormchaser

I'm new to the forum and live in Miami with St. Augustine (mix of Palmetto and Seville). I use Celsius WG post-emerg and Prodiamine 65WDG for pre-emerg. This combo takes care of all my weeds except for the one pictured here, which I am having a heck of a time with. Could someone help me identify it and how to get rid of it (without getting rid of my grass!)


----------



## Jason229

What is this & how do I kill?


----------



## ionicatoms

Jason229 said:


> What is this & how do I kill?


Looks like Doveweed. I think a couple doses of Celsius is supposed to take it out.


----------



## TTUcrews

This stuff is getting everywhere and I haven't found anything to kill it. It's in my celebration beemuda and I live in east Texas.


----------



## TTUcrews




----------



## AvgHomeOwner

What is this my Bermuda!! SA??


----------



## TTUcrews

That looks like Doveweed


----------



## mchamp31

Hello Everyone! I am new to the forum but already loving it. There is so much great information on here. I spent a few hours last night reading through posts trying to find if anyone had posted about a weed/grass I have growing in my lawn but I could not find anything that looked like what I have.

In a small area of my yard, I have something growing that you cannot easily pull out. If you pull on the stem/blade it will just break off vs. pulling out the root system. This is because there are long runners that are 1-2 inches below the ground. When I replaced an area of grass with sod, I had to rake deep to pull out runner after runner.

Anyone know what this is?
Image of runner from underground:

Image of what grows above ground:


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spammage

@mchamp31 looks like torpedograss.


----------



## mchamp31

Spammage said:


> @mchamp31 looks like torpedograss.


@Spammage Excellent identification! I had never heard of torpedo grass but that's exactly what it is once I looked it up. Thank you!


----------



## DOXI

stormchaser said:


> I'm new to the forum and live in Miami with St. Augustine (mix of Palmetto and Seville). I use Celsius WG post-emerg and Prodiamine 65WDG for pre-emerg. This combo takes care of all my weeds except for the one pictured here, which I am having a heck of a time with. Could someone help me identify it and how to get rid of it (without getting rid of my grass!)


@stormchaser I'm dealing with the same weed/grass (also in Miami with St. Augustine). Posted the question on this thread not too long ago and haven't received any feedback. I've been searching online for ever and I can't pin point what it is 

It already took over a considerable part of my lawn.


----------



## Spammage

DOXI said:


> stormchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and live in Miami with St. Augustine (mix of Palmetto and Seville). I use Celsius WG post-emerg and Prodiamine 65WDG for pre-emerg. This combo takes care of all my weeds except for the one pictured here, which I am having a heck of a time with. Could someone help me identify it and how to get rid of it (without getting rid of my grass!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stormchaser I'm dealing with the same weed/grass (also in Miami with St. Augustine). Posted the question on this thread not too long ago and haven't received any feedback. I've been searching online for ever and I can't pin point what it is
> 
> It already took over a considerable part of my lawn.
Click to expand...

Looks like nimblewill.


----------



## brazilliangy

Ware said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, start with a purchase of Celsius herbicide.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Celsius WG herbicide is a postemergent herbicide with (3) active ingredients to provide control of most broadleaf and grassy weeds we encounter. A list of weeds controlled can be found on pp. 4-5 of the label linked above. Celsius is one of the few herbicides that are safe for use on warm season grasses like bermuda when temperatures are high.
> 
> At ~$100 for a 10oz bottle, it seems expensive, but a bottle will actually treat over 88,000 sq ft at the high rate. If you are maintaining proper pre-emergent control and using Celsius in a spot-spraying capacity, a bottle will likely last you many years.
> 
> A non-ionic surfactant (NIS) or methylated seed oil (MSO) may be used at 0.25% volume per volume (v/v) to improve effectiveness when temperatures are below 90F.
> 
> As always, read and understand the label before using this product.
Click to expand...

I had a question about adding NIS and MSO to my Celsius. When you say 0.25% vol per volume. Does that mean if I make a solution of 1 gal of solution containing Celsius, I need to add 0.32 fl oz of NIS or MSO??


----------



## Ware

brazilliangy said:


> I had a question about adding NIS and MSO to my Celsius. When you say 0.25% vol per volume. Does that mean if I make a solution of 1 gal of solution containing Celsius, I need to add 0.32 fl oz of NIS or MSO??


Yes :thumbup:


----------



## brazilliangy

thank you!!!!!....


----------



## SGK

Hi guys. This stuff has invaded my lawn. Ideas? Long, strong, linked root system and seems to spread rapidly. Produces purple flowers on long storks.





Florida Beggarweed? (I'm in Miami.) Use Fahrenheit? Or use Celsius in combo with Certainty which I've recently purchased to battle nutsedge?

(Grass is St Augustine)


----------



## SGK

Also, how does one work out a dilution rate for each of, say, Certainty and Celsius? I'm thinking about purchasing a 4 gallon Field King Max 190348 Backpack Sprayer which has a regulator for 25psi. However I've no idea what that translates into as an application rate per square foot (even assuming a consistent walking speed).

Certainty says "1 scoop using the 0.08-gram large scoop in 2 gallons of water to treat 1,000 sq. ft." but again one needs to know the typical application per square foot from the sprayer.

Celsius says a Medium application is 0.085oz (2.4g) per 1,000 sq ft.

Do I really have to buy a measuring wheel, measure the square footage of my lawn and do a test with just water first to see how many gallons are dispersed per 1,000 sq ft with the 25psi regulator? I've heard that it is very easy to burn a lawn if the application rate is too high so I'm keen not to mess it up.


----------



## Madao

Can someone ID what I'm pulling?
Google lens is telling me Annual Bluegrass... POA triv or annua?
If triv is my best bet to just dormant glysophate 16oz/acre?


----------



## Fl_sim

Weed or grass?

Can I get rid of it and not kill the floratam?


----------



## ionicatoms

Found this one right at the corner of my driveway/curb. Don't recall seeing this one before. Any clue?

It's a pretty darn hairy specimen.



Underside shot:


----------



## JWAY

Nevs83 said:


> That's what I was thinking. So I've been studying the Bayer website and their products. It looks like Tribute Total is my best bet and just spot treat the crabgrass. What do you think?
> 
> Also, will this crabgrass die off on the winter and then what does everyone recommend for pre-emergent to try to keep it at bay next year?


You can get an effective crabgrass killer for way less $$ than Tribute. 
Spot treat with MSM Turf at .5 - 1.0 Oz/Acre (.015-.023 oz/M)
Quinclorac is effective also, many options on Amazon.
When spot spraying don't drench the crabgrass. Just a light pass with the sprayer will do the job. May need to reapply in a couple weeks.

Prodiamine for pre-emergent. Kept my crabgrass reappearing.


----------



## Nevs83

> You can get an effective crabgrass killer for way less $$ than Tribute.
> Spot treat with MSM Turf at .5 - 1.0 Oz/Acre (.015-.023 oz/M)
> Quinclorac is effective also, many options on Amazon.
> When spot spraying don't drench the crabgrass. Just a light pass with the sprayer will do the job. May need to reapply in a couple weeks.
> 
> Prodiamine for pre-emergent. Kept my crabgrass reappearing.


Terrific thanks. I'll get both of those now.

Currently, I've got PRG on top of my sleeping TifGreen Bermuda. How would that affect treatment? I've got a few weeds growing up but not the crabgrass I had in the summer. I assume the crabgrass died in the cold (southern CA "cold"). So maybe I should be thinking pre-emergent and then have the quinclorac and MSM turf on hand for any incidental growth?


----------



## Gramen

That is a cudweed. (weed photos)


----------



## ionicatoms

Gramen said:


> That is a cudweed. (weed photos)


I looked up cudweed; it's a close match, but what I read is that cudweed has a taproot. I didn't find a taproot on my weed (sample size = 1). I don't think it's critical that I know exactly what the weed is, but I find it fun and interesting to identify the stuff in my yard.


----------



## Nevs83

JWAY said:


> Nevs83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. So I've been studying the Bayer website and their products. It looks like Tribute Total is my best bet and just spot treat the crabgrass. What do you think?
> 
> Also, will this crabgrass die off on the winter and then what does everyone recommend for pre-emergent to try to keep it at bay next year?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get an effective crabgrass killer for way less $$ than Tribute.
> Spot treat with MSM Turf at .5 - 1.0 Oz/Acre (.015-.023 oz/M)
> Quinclorac is effective also, many options on Amazon.
> When spot spraying don't drench the crabgrass. Just a light pass with the sprayer will do the job. May need to reapply in a couple weeks.
> 
> Prodiamine for pre-emergent. Kept my crabgrass reappearing.
Click to expand...

When do you recommend that I apply the Prodiamine? I'm really unsure about the calendar of events with regard to pre-emergents and the like


----------



## JWAY

For spring/summer weeds I apply in mid Feb before soil temps reach 70F. For fall/winter weeds sometime in October or November depending on when when the soil temps got down to 70F.
But since you live in SoCal and probably don't have what I would call a Hot/Cold Freeze season you could do 4 split apps every 3 months. Just divide the Prodiamine max annual usage rate by 4.
Some weeds can become resistant to Prodiamine after several applications so you would want to alternate with another type of pre-emergent after a few apps of Prodiamine. However if the Prodiamine prevents enough weeds and your Bermuda becomes thick enough to prevent weeds from germinating, you won't need to apply much more pre-emergent.


----------



## Nevs83

JWAY said:


> For spring/summer weeds I apply in mid Feb before soil temps reach 70F. For fall/winter weeds sometime in October or November depending on when when the soil temps got down to 70F.
> But since you live in SoCal and probably don't have what I would call a Hot/Cold Freeze season you could do 4 split apps every 3 months. Just divide the Prodiamine max annual usage rate by 4.
> Some weeds can become resistant to Prodiamine after several applications so you would want to alternate with another type of pre-emergent after a few apps of Prodiamine. However if the Prodiamine prevents enough weeds and your Bermuda becomes thick enough to prevent weeds from germinating, you won't need to apply much more pre-emergent.


Terrific. Thank you. I'll order that now and get my first application there. Figuring that yesterday was 80° and beautiful and today is 55° and raining…. You never know what you get


----------



## Jagermeister

Does anyone here know how to kill off calla lilies? I just redid my drainage easement and it had calla lily tubers everywhere and want to make sure they don't come back. Really screwed up the rock bed.

Wondering if a combo of roundup and triclopyr would work?


----------



## jack_boombastic

I am not sure if there is a relation but the 1st 2 weeds appear to be in an area of shade and possible standing water (When it rains heavily). The third looks like clover and appears to be there in other areas of my lawn as well. 
I am on pre-emergent schedule with Prodiamine but yet to get into weed killers as I want to help the soil and bermuda. 
Do I need to go strong on my Prodiamine app? (0.4 oz/1000 sq ft for 6 months on bermuda lawn).


----------



## jackchampion

Hello

Can anyone help me with this one. These seem to start to appear in my bermuda lawn around February to March.

Thank you.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Maybe Rescuegrass...?

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/


----------



## Jagermeister

Jagermeister said:


> Does anyone here know how to kill off calla lilies? I just redid my drainage easement and it had calla lily tubers everywhere and want to make sure they don't come back. Really screwed up the rock bed.
> 
> Wondering if a combo of roundup and triclopyr would work?


Bumping this one. Any recommendations on this would be great!


----------



## Frankzzz

Could this be Bahia in dormant bermuda? 
And of course how do I kill it? I've read Imazaquin or MSM?


----------



## Monocot Master

It's not bahia. Bahia would be dormant right now like your bermuda, Looks like it could be fescue.


----------



## andrewth

What is this weed? I'm in Phoenix Arizona.


----------



## Spammage

andrewth said:


> What is this weed? I'm in Phoenix Arizona.


Poa annua, or annual bluegrass.


----------



## andrewth

Thank you!


----------



## Erichnagle

What is it and how do I kill it?

I think Poa and was thinking Negate but it says I can't small tank mix, does anyone have experience using smaller tank with negate and what app rate did you use if that's the correct thing to buy?


----------



## Guest

POA..mix a concentrate then 3oz of concentrate per gallon. for spot treatment. Otherwise, you can use certainty or Image red label...2 apps.


----------



## Guest

POA..mix a concentrate then 3oz of concentrate per gallon. for spot treatment. Otherwise, you can use certainty or Image red label...2 apps.


----------



## Erichnagle

Nixnix42 said:


> POA..mix a concentrate then 3oz of concentrate per gallon. for spot treatment. Otherwise, you can use certainty or Image red label...2 apps.


Perfect thank you


----------



## drl

Can someone help me identify this weed? (Google lens brought up too many possibilities for me to ID.)
This is in a Zoyzia lawn. I've used Preen Lawn Weed Control and RoundUp for lawns previously but they don't seem to have any impact on these.
Thanks


----------



## Monocot Master

I think that is bittercress


----------



## Gramen

Definitely bittercress. I think by the time it goes to seed, most post emergence aren't going to kill it. Plus the seeds will remain in the ground until next season.


----------



## Champeen07

My sod is less than a year old, so I haven't put down any Pre E on it yet. This stuff has taken over my dormant Bermuda. What is it and how do I kill it when I'm ready to go after it?


----------



## Twodollarblue

Two small football sized patches of this weed. Short roots maybe 1/4" in length. Any thoughts?


----------



## Leo_

Twodollarblue said:


> Two small football sized patches of this weed. Short roots maybe 1/4" in length. Any thoughts?


Not sure about ID but the leaves look like spurge to me. Spurge secretes a milky liquid when you bend/snap the leaves.


----------



## Leo_

DOXI said:


> stormchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and live in Miami with St. Augustine (mix of Palmetto and Seville). I use Celsius WG post-emerg and Prodiamine 65WDG for pre-emerg. This combo takes care of all my weeds except for the one pictured here, which I am having a heck of a time with. Could someone help me identify it and how to get rid of it (without getting rid of my grass!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stormchaser I'm dealing with the same weed/grass (also in Miami with St. Augustine). Posted the question on this thread not too long ago and haven't received any feedback. I've been searching online for ever and I can't pin point what it is
> 
> It already took over a considerable part of my lawn.
Click to expand...

@stormchaser @DOXI Add me to the Miami w/ St Augustine crew. I think I'm dealing with the same weed/grass but it's more dominant than my SA in most of the lawn. I made a post with no replies yet, maybe you guys can check it out to see if it is the same weed you're struggling with.


----------



## Smw

Can you help ID the weeds.


----------



## Redtwin

Twodollarblue said:


> Two small football sized patches of this weed. Short roots maybe 1/4" in length. Any thoughts?


That looks like buttonweed sprouting but it is a little early for that. Could someone have spilled bird seed in that area?


----------



## Twodollarblue

Redtwin said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two small football sized patches of this weed. Short roots maybe 1/4" in length. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like buttonweed sprouting but it is a little early for that. Could someone have spilled bird seed in that area?
Click to expand...

@Redtwin I was thinking seed of some sort because of how they are just individual shallow sprouts. No birdseed or feeders anywhere near there.


----------



## Redtwin

Twodollarblue said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two small football sized patches of this weed. Short roots maybe 1/4" in length. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like buttonweed sprouting but it is a little early for that. Could someone have spilled bird seed in that area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Redtwin I was thinking seed of some sort because of how they are just individual shallow sprouts. No birdseed or feeders anywhere near there.
Click to expand...

When buttonweed sprouts in bare spots around here, it looks very similar to that. It's a little early and that's not a bare spot so not sure.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Redtwin said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like buttonweed sprouting but it is a little early for that. Could someone have spilled bird seed in that area?
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtwin I was thinking seed of some sort because of how they are just individual shallow sprouts. No birdseed or feeders anywhere near there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When buttonweed sprouts in bare spots around here, it looks very similar to that. It's a little early and that's not a bare spot so not sure.
Click to expand...

@Redtwin A little better close up after plucking.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Any idea what this is and what will kill it?


----------



## robbybobby

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Any idea what this is and what will kill it?


I know I responded to your other post but that is Chickweed and 24D will kill it. On the contrary, they're fairly easy to hand pull after a decent watering.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Found a couple of these this evening. Any idea what they are?


----------



## fcortes626

Can some one help me identifying these weeds? I have St. Agustine (don't know which variation) and am located in southern California. I have bought certainty and Celsius but have not applied yet. When should I apply them? Will those take care of these weeds? I have applied ferti-lome with gallery and prodiamine like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Aircooled

Any idea? The flowering stem is probably 3"-4" inches taller than my scalped centipede. The stem goes right into the ground. And the rest of the weed isn't that much different from the surrounding centipede. I hosed them down with Centipede over a week ago but it doesn't seem to be having any affect.


----------



## itsmejson

Any ideas what this is and how to treat?


----------



## woofermazing

I have lots of this, Virginia Pepperweed.



What are my options to kill it in floratam? Celsius didn't phase it. Probably going to be a long term problem. My neighbors lawn is, and this is no exaggeration, 60% pepperweed right now.


----------



## ionicatoms

woofermazing said:


> I have lots of this, Virginia Pepperweed.
> 
> What are my options to kill it in floratam? Celsius didn't phase it. Probably going to be a long term problem. My neighbors lawn is, and this is no exaggeration, 60% pepperweed right now.


What rate of Celsius was used? Was a non-ionic surfactant used? How long has it been since application?


----------



## ionicatoms

My neighbor is growing a nice patch of this.

Can somebody confirm the species?


----------



## woofermazing

ionicatoms said:


> woofermazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of this, Virginia Pepperweed.
> 
> What are my options to kill it in floratam? Celsius didn't phase it. Probably going to be a long term problem. My neighbors lawn is, and this is no exaggeration, 60% pepperweed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> What rate of Celsius was used? Was a non-ionic surfactant used? How long has it been since application?
Click to expand...

Just Celsius, no other additions, spot spraying at .113 oz/1k sqft.


----------



## woofermazing

ionicatoms said:


> My neighbor is growing a nice patch of this.
> 
> Can somebody confirm the species?


I'm thinking carpet grass.


----------



## Zone9aBoi

Texas gulf coast weed here. It's spread pretty rapidly through my zoysia. I haven't put any preemergent down since I sodded in July (my understanding was not to put down until after 1 year).

Any guesses on what type of weed? Also what kind of post emergent can I apply? I'd prefer to use something that comes straight from bottle with a sprayer or is granular. No experience mixing stuff and don't have a sprayer.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Zone9aBoi said:


> Texas gulf coast weed here. It's spread pretty rapidly through my zoysia. I haven't put any preemergent down since I sodded in July (my understanding was not to put down until after 1 year).
> 
> Any guesses on what type of weed? Also what kind of post emergent can I apply? I'd prefer to use something that comes straight from bottle with a sprayer or is granular. No experience mixing stuff and don't have a sprayer.


Looks like nutsedge to me. Have it in my Zoysia as well. Sedgehammer worked for me last season.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Nutsedge...just like me in DFW. I struggle with it more in my ornamental beds. I've used Dismiss, Certainty and SedgeHammer. All are very effective but vary in how powerful and quick the kill is. I've listed them in the order from powerful to gentle. If you can wait a bit longer for the kill, SedgeHammer tends to treat the turf better.

Dismiss should be applied at the bottom of the stem to keep it from damaging any turf nearby. I've got primarily St Augustine and it was sensitive to a broader spray of Dismiss.


----------



## Necrosis

What am I looking at here? Is this a weed or just a different strain of Bermuda mixed in with the yard?


----------



## Spammage

Probably a POA annua infestation, but that picture isn't really close enough to tell.


----------



## Necrosis

Here are some close ups


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Anyone know what this is? Its super low to the ground.


----------



## ag_fishing

Aircooled said:


> Any idea? The flowering stem is probably 3"-4" inches taller than my scalped centipede. The stem goes right into the ground. And the rest of the weed isn't that much different from the surrounding centipede. I hosed them down with Centipede over a week ago but it doesn't seem to be having any affect.


Looks like wild onion. I've got them as well


----------



## Barkerbp88

Any help here?????
Will Celsius kill it?



Thanks!!


----------



## Zone9aBoi

So I have this grass like growth kind of floating in my zoysia. Is this just my Palisades zoysia grass? Could it be Bermuda growth or just a weed? It's been there since the sod come in but looks different.


----------



## Monocot Master

That is zoysia. Your Palisades may be _contaminated_ as it is referred to with another zoysia variety. My zoysia lawn is contaminated with centipede.


----------



## ag_fishing




----------



## tjtennispro

Speedwell



AvgHomeOwner said:


> Anyone know what this is? Its super low to the ground.


----------



## Cencallawnnoob

What is this? I'm sure nutsedge is on the right but the left one is growing in huge patches. The biggest one is about 3'x3' and a bunch of palm size patch. Started seeing it last year. Thought it was fescue but if it grew taller than an inch or 2 it starts growing round seed head. Wish I got a picture from last year. I been cutting it low even scalping some areas but it keep coming back. When my Bermuda was dormant I sprayed glyphosate on it. It kill most of it but there's still some left and now I have 2 huge bare spots.


----------



## GPO Man

What type of Nutsedge is this? Or is it Killinga?


----------



## Spammage

@GPO Man looks like globe sedge, but the inflorescence is blurred a bit. Look up globe sedge to start and see if that shows what you have.


----------



## ataraxia___

Hello friends. I've got this guy growing in my zoysia/st augustine. I was able to find some in my pine needles as well for a close up. It's 2,4D resistant but haven't tried anything else yet. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Cencallawnnoob

Cencallawnnoob said:


> What is this? I'm sure nutsedge is on the right but the left one is growing in huge patches. The biggest one is about 3'x3' and a bunch of palm size patch. Started seeing it last year. Thought it was fescue but if it grew taller than an inch or 2 it starts growing round seed head. Wish I got a picture from last year. I been cutting it low even scalping some areas but it keep coming back. When my Bermuda was dormant I sprayed glyphosate on it. It kill most of it but there's still some left and now I have 2 huge bare spots.



Finally found out what it is. Hopefully this will help someone else. Got some sledgehammer on the way.


----------



## Breebz

Champeen07 said:


> My sod is less than a year old, so I haven't put down any Pre E on it yet. This stuff has taken over my dormant Bermuda. What is it and how do I kill it when I'm ready to go after it?


Did you find out what this is? My friend is having the same issue with bermuda sod that was installed last year.


----------



## Champeen07

I concluded that it was tall fescue. I did a blanket spray of Image kills nutsedge. Its taken about 4 weeks but almost all of it is killed off and the bermuda is growing in now.


----------



## Jonbob

I just planted a test patch of royal txd bermuda grass seed it is doing great but I have a bunch of spurge popping up in the areas that did not fill in all the way. What can I treat it with and how long do I need to wait since I just planted it. This Sunday will be three weeks since I planted it.


----------



## Boortz86

@Jonbob I've had some spurge the last 2 springs. Earlier in the season than now tho. Speedzone will kill it quickly.

Not as expensive as top shelf herbicides and gets everything I've dealt with except poa for me.

You need to let the turf establish before using that, probably the same with most herbicides.

Maybe yank it all by hand until you can spray something that won't ding the new grass. .


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

tjtennispro said:


> Speedwell
> 
> 
> 
> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is? Its super low to the ground.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Celcius took care of it.


----------



## crazysports457

I have this in about 30 spots in my Bermuda yard. Each of them is in separate locations. I have tried to ID it with the PictureThis app, but it gives me different answers at different times. Sometimes the app calls it Dallis grass, sometimes Goosegrass and sometimes St. Augustine. I have tried image, speed zone, celcius+certainty and to no avail.

2 questions:

1. What is it?
2. How to kill it?
3. In the picture I twisted the patch and pulled it out. Does it look like I got the roots? I would hate to manually pull this stuff, but it might be my last resort.


----------



## ionicatoms

It's not St. Aug.


----------



## Don_Bass

How are you guys killing spurge weed on your Bermuda without stunning it?.


----------



## Smw

I have a few sections showing up in my yard. Comes back every year in the spring. Located gulf coast Texas.

Quack grass?


----------



## tjtennispro

Awesome. My buddy got hit hard by that weed.



AvgHomeOwner said:


> tjtennispro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speedwell
> 
> 
> 
> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is? Its super low to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Celcius took care of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

crazysports457 said:


> I have this in about 30 spots in my Bermuda yard. Each of them is in separate locations. I have tried to ID it with the PictureThis app, but it gives me different answers at different times. Sometimes the app calls it Dallis grass, sometimes Goosegrass and sometimes St. Augustine. I have tried image, speed zone, celcius+certainty and to no avail.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What is it?
> 2. How to kill it?
> 3. In the picture I twisted the patch and pulled it out. Does it look like I got the roots? I would hate to manually pull this stuff, but it might be my last resort.


@crazysports457 
That does look like Dallisgrass and I had it come up in a few spots last year, its a pain. Celcius is labeled to treat it, hope you used the right rate. Best way is prevention for this PITA weed, Dimension does that.


----------



## Spammage

@crazysports457 I'm not convinced that is dallisgrass, but whatever it is would best be treated by painting glyphosate on the leaves. Celsius includes dallisgrass on the label, but only when used with MSMA. That's great, but MSMA will take out dallisgrass on it's own. I could tell you that water kills dallisgrass, but only when used in conjunction with MSMA. 😉


----------



## crazysports457

Spammage said:


> @crazysports457 I'm not convinced that is dallisgrass, but whatever it is would best be treated by painting glyphosate on the leaves. Celsius includes dallisgrass on the label, but only when used with MSMA. That's great, but MSMA will take out dallisgrass on it's own. I could tell you that water kills dallisgrass, but only when used in conjunction with MSMA. 😉


I have tried Celsius + Certainty on it and it didn't work. I may, or may not, have owned a golf course so I may, or may not, have some MSMA. If I do then I may, or may not, try it this weekend. I'm not sure how fast it is supposed to show results. I'll report back.


----------



## Zoysiabermudaguy

99% sure this is torpedo grass. Google Lens says so. 2 month old Zeon Zoysia sod. I'm thinking using quinclorac in the evening when it drops below 85% and spot treating. I plan to spray on a small hidden area first just to make sure there arent any bad effects on the new Zoysia sod.

Any cautions against my plan?


----------



## Redtwin

Don_Bass said:


> How are you guys killing spurge weed on your Bermuda without stunning it?.


Have you tried Celsius? I used it a couple of seasons ago and it seemed to control it pretty well in my Tifway 419 and did not ding the Bermuda at all even in warmer weather. I now have it controlled to the point that I can hand pull though I just pulled 2 1/2 gallons of spurge yesterday (over 10K sf area). I try to get to it quickly before it seeds out though it pretty much germinates ready to drop seeds. "Born pregnant" is a very accurate term I've heard here.

Spurge continues to be the most troublesome summer weed I deal with but I'm experimenting with pre-ems to try to get a better hand on it. I haven't found anything that works well yet but will certainly report back if I do.


----------



## Pannellde

Virginia Tech Weed ID App: https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/selectors/2


----------



## Vandy

Can anyone ID this? It has very thick roots that run laterally through the yard. The leaf blades seem to lay flat as well with a few seed heads sprouting on the larger areas. This is from a builder seeded common back yard. It is spreading under my fence to my sodded Bermuda which I am trying to stop. Celsius + certainty have no effect on it. Plant ID app says it's Augustine but I've lived in a house with st Augustine. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ionicatoms

Bahia?


----------



## Vandy

ionicatoms said:


> Bahia?


I guess we will find out when I hit it with some MSM


----------



## Monocot Master

@Vandy Be very careful with with the MSM. Very potent stuff that you do not want to screw up the rate. It's an easy one to mess up. Below is something I plucked from a Google search. I am not sure what rate one uses on bermuda, so read the label carefully. Also, depending on how much bahia you are dealing with, glyphosate can be applied with a cotton glove. Nitrile glove + cotton glove dipped in gly.

"*For most applications, it is suggested to add 0.025 to 0.05 ounce (1/2 - 1 gram) of MSM Turf Herbicide to 1 gallon of water. For acreage applications, use between 0.25 to 1 oz. of product per 100 gallons of water per acre.*"


----------



## Highlife159

Seed head doesn't looks like the normal Bermuda seed head


----------



## Redtwin

@Highlife159 Looks like common Bermuda.


----------



## harrymanimus

I spent 45 minutes trying to google image a seed head that looked like this. Maybe it is a variety like crabgrass? That was my best guess, but it looks so feathery with little hairs. I didn't see anything that quite looked like it.


----------



## Aston01

I mainly have those two weeds and Goosegrass in a Zoysia lawn.

Any suggestions on what I am looking at and what I could use to spot spray?


----------



## 12620

@Aston01 - I believe those two pictures are carpetweed and crabgrass.


----------



## MacLawn

Any info and what to use?
SE MA zone 6b over seeded last 2 times with Lesco All Pro Team- fescue blend


----------



## 2L8

MacLawn said:


> Any info and what to use?
> SE MA zone 6b over seeded last 2 times with Lesco All Pro Team- fescue blend


I think that's orchard grass. The distinct ligule, the flattened leaf sheath and the dull blue-green color indicate this.


----------



## MacLawn

Thank you 
I have had everything from goosegrass to orchid grass to crabgrass- I know its not crab grass. 
Now onto treatment?


----------



## 2L8

Hand pulling or glyphosate. I don't think there is a selective herbicide for it.


----------



## Taduc

I just recently bought katana herbicide. Does anyone know how good it works? Mine is coming in the mail. I have a lot crabgrass and Dallisgrass.


----------



## Herring

What exactly is this stuff? I've had it every year, mainly in flowerbeds and neighboring natural areas. It seems to be controlled easily but is aggressive after heavy rains. PictureThis app says it's White Grass of the Dew?





Edit to add, I believe it's doveweed.


----------



## Taduc

What type of weeds are theses?



I think this one is rescue grass how do I get rid of this from my Bermuda lawn?


----------



## Monocot Master

@Herring Atrazine is the only herbicide that I have that has worked for doveweed. And even that has been hit or miss. There are also other post-emergents that work if my memory serves me. But not sure what they were. I think it can be prevented with the proper pre-m applied at the correct time.


----------



## Herring

Monocot Master said:


> @Herring Atrazine is the only herbicide that I have that has worked for doveweed. And even that has been hit or miss. There are also other post-emergents that work if my memory serves me. But not sure what they were. I think it can be prevented with the proper pre-m applied at the correct time.


Coastal is the pre emergent I used in the back lawn, Prodiamine, Simazine, and Imazaquin. After these heavy rains I have some breakthrough however also have sedge and other broadleafs as well so maybe the suppression has ended. I used a tank mix of Celsius, Certainty, and MSM Turf that seems to have good results so far. The surrounding areas around the lawn and fence that had no pre emergent has lots of doveweed coming through that I've been using glyphosate to remove. I thought about trying Preen in these areas this fall and next spring to see how that goes. Poor drainage seems to bring in the doveweed.


----------



## trvjohnson

I'm trying to help my dad identify this weed in his Bermuda lawn. It looks like nutsedge or something but I'm not sure. Any help identifying would be greatly appreciated! Also I'm thinking the fungus is dollar spot but not sure. Planning to treat the fungus with propiconazole. Any herbicide recommendations is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spammage

It does look like nutsedge, but try to get some close-up pics to be sure.


----------



## CLT49er

What is this in my bermuda? Assume it came in with my PRG overseed last fall. Asking because it looks great, dark green and has held up through the heat. If it kbg than I might consider seeding some areas with it. Cant imagine PRG making it in this heat. Didnt seem like poa as I didnt see seed heads.


----------



## 2L8

CLT49er said:


> What is this in my bermuda? Assume it came in with my PRG overseed last fall.


And that's what it looks like: PRG (keeled and shiny undersides of the leaves).


----------



## Powerlock25

New to TLF from Abilene
I am the new owner of this house with a totally neglected yard. 
I was intending to do a reno and sprayed glyph twice a few months back. However this is coming up and I might just let it go. Looks like Bermuda…can you confirm? I would assume it is tif419


----------



## Spammage

Very likely. That blade width certainly says it's a hybrid.


----------



## BQ41

Any ideas on what this might be? Recently purchased this house and the lawn was mostly weeds, pre emergent and regular mowing has helped but this is taking over my front lawn. Very squishy to walk on and I think it has purple flowers unless that's some other weed. Was hoping the centipede lawn would choke it out but seems like that isn't happening. Any help on what it is and what/how to kill would be awesome.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Herring said:


> What exactly is this stuff? I've had it every year, mainly in flowerbeds and neighboring natural areas. It seems to be controlled easily but is aggressive after heavy rains. PictureThis app says it's White Grass of the Dew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add, I believe it's doveweed.


First pic looks like bermuda in foreground, some type of nutsedge behind the doveweed/crabgrass variant, plus quite a bit of moss.
second pic: doesn't doveweed grow in spreading masses?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

BQ41 said:


> Any ideas on what this might be? Recently purchased this house and the lawn was mostly weeds, pre emergent and regular mowing has helped but this is taking over my front lawn. Very squishy to walk on and I think it has purple flowers unless that's some other weed. Was hoping the centipede lawn would choke it out but seems like that isn't happening. Any help on what it is and what/how to kill would be awesome.


Hard to tell...looks like a spurge/ prostate spurge or lespedeza... if you break the stem and see a white substance confirm spurge.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Redtwin said:


> @Highlife159 Looks like common Bermuda.


agree, common bermuda seed head


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Aston01 said:


> I mainly have those two weeds and Goosegrass in a Zoysia lawn.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I am looking at and what I could use to spot spray?


I agree with carpetweed/crabgrass..... but the first pic has a broadleaf weed, and I think is shows a little flower, so maybe it is some sort of Plantain, or virgina buttonweed variant. Regardless the broadleaf dies with Blindside or Celsius. crabgrass is a pain-paint with glyphosate, and plan pre-emergent


----------



## tparnell

Probably a dumb question, but what is this? It's spread out among my Bermuda (not sure what kind of Bermuda I have in the back). It blends in to the bermuda really well, it almost looks like it _is_ Bermuda - just a lighter color and kind of strandy and clumpy.


----------



## Spammage

tparnell said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what is this? It's spread out among my Bermuda (not sure what kind of Bermuda I have in the back). It blends in to the bermuda really well, it almost looks like it _is_ Bermuda - just a lighter color and kind of strandy and clumpy.


That is bermuda.


----------



## Monocot Master

@BQ41 Looks like lespedeza. Probably Korean lespedeza, but maybe common lespedeza. There are post emergents that are labeled for that weed. I have found that my pre-growing season pre-m apps with Dithiopyr offer decent prevention.


----------



## tparnell

Spammage said:


> tparnell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but what is this? It's spread out among my Bermuda (not sure what kind of Bermuda I have in the back). It blends in to the bermuda really well, it almost looks like it _is_ Bermuda - just a lighter color and kind of strandy and clumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is bermuda.
Click to expand...

Great thanks! I've just never seen/known Bermuda to grow clumped together like that


----------



## Spammage

@tparnell Look at bermuda stunt mites both here and online in general. I've seen it this year for the first time in this house (19 years).


----------



## SouthernTiftuf

This is in a friends yard. Definitely Bahia but not sure if the lower portion is another weed or not. Also have heard Bahia is tough to kill.


----------



## ionicatoms

SouthernTiftuf said:


> This is in a friends yard. Definitely Bahia but not sure if the lower portion is another weed or not. Also have heard Bahia is tough to kill.


I didn't stare at this for super long, but I only see Bahia. Celsius might kill it. Or spray it with PGR to supress seedheads. I haven't seen anybody do that, but would be fun to try.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

It looks like there is some bermuda in the background. Low mowing/cultural practices might force it out.


----------



## BQ41

Any idea what this might be? Thinking it's dove weed but I'm hoping I'm wrong, seems like a pain to get under control. I definitely mistook this for centipede after I re seeded and its taken over completely. Would any post emergents be worth it this late in the summer (Savannah, GA) or just better to wait until next year?


----------



## smb23

Just bought a house in NW Louisiana. Pretty sure I have Bermuda. Any idea what weed this is?


----------



## Spammage

smb23 said:


> Just bought a house in NW Louisiana. Pretty sure I have Bermuda. Any idea what weed this is?


Likely roadside aster.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

BQ41 said:


> Any idea what this might be? Thinking it's dove weed but I'm hoping I'm wrong, seems like a pain to get under control. I definitely mistook this for centipede after I re seeded and its taken over completely. Would any post emergents be worth it this late in the summer (Savannah, GA) or just better to wait until next year?


kind of hard to tell from the pic, but agree with doveweed. The advantage of trying to kill with post emergent, is that you can try various chemicals, and know what will work in the spring. Dove vs crabgrass, etc.... Pre-em is always the plan, but something always gets through.


----------



## csl23

Anyone seen this weed before? What can I use on it in a bermuda lawn? Tried image since I had it on hand and didn't seem to affect it


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Kind of hard to tell since it is out of the ground. Seems to be growing in a fan pattern. The leaves are too round and shiny to be in the crabgrass family....maybe one of the other goose grass/dallis grass types. Do you have any more mature examples?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

csl23 said:


> Anyone seen this weed before? What can I use on it in a bermuda lawn? Tried image since I had it on hand and didn't seem to affect it


Kind of hard to tell since it is out of the ground. Seems to be growing in a fan pattern. The leaves are too round and shiny to be in the crabgrass family....maybe one of the other goose grass/dallis grass types. Do you have any more mature examples?


----------



## Spammage

It looks like centipede to me.


----------



## csl23

I cut at .5 so it never has a chance to grow out. my turf is thick for the most part so it only has a small window to peak out. Stays tight to the ground too. Will look for a better example


----------



## Spammage

csl23 said:


> I cut at .5 so it never has a chance to grow out. my turf is thick for the most part so it only has a small window to peak out. Stays tight to the ground too. Will look for a better example


You may also want to update your profile to your actual location. Transition Zone isn't very specific. If you're in Northern Alabama, then centipede makes some sense, but if you are in California somewhere, then kikuyu becomes an possibility.


----------



## csl23

Just a few more pics of a weed that I posted a week or two ago. Google lens is saying kikuyu grass or st. Agustine
Any idea?


----------



## Monocot Master

@csl23 That is centipede grass


----------



## csl23

Monocot Master said:


> @csl23 That is centipede grass


I think you may be right


----------



## Bettyboone14

I have these 2 different kinds of weeds that have devastated my lawn of about 3 acres. We are out in the country & I have St. Augustine, Bermuda, Centipede & Zoysia. I also have Bahaia throughout where the other grasses haven't taken over yet. I test sprayed 24D on the 2 species of weeds & it seems to have killed it, but I didn't know what it would do to my existing good grasses.

I have a 25-30 gallon boom sprayer that I can spray the whole yard in 12' sections. I am trying to find something to spray on the lawn that will kill the weeds & not hurt my good grasses. Help Please!


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Bettyboone14 said:


> I have these 2 different kinds of weeds that have devastated my lawn of about 3 acres. We are out in the country & I have St. Augustine, Bermuda, Centipede & Zoysia. I also have Bahaia throughout where the other grasses haven't taken over yet. I test sprayed 24D on the 2 species of weeds & it seems to have killed it, but I didn't know what it would do to my existing good grasses.
> 
> I have a 25-30 gallon boom sprayer that I can spray the whole yard in 12' sections. I am trying to find something to spray on the lawn that will kill the weeds & not hurt my good grasses. Help Please!


Number 2, 6 seem to be, spurge/Lespedeza types
Number 3, 4, 5, with a white flower, Something similar to Virginia button weed.


----------



## Bettyboone14

Thank you Victor!

Can you suggest what to use to kill it? Also, should I start spraying it now or wait till spring to start spraying?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

The common wisdom is to spray Celsius at any time for warm season broadleaf weeds.

There are other options that are just as effective such as blindside, some might be more expensive, some may be less-and have restrictions.


----------



## G5424

First time poster and didn't know if I should start a new thread or just run it under this thread.

I am recently recovering from a Bermuda mite infestation and now dealing with this new growth. My first thought was nutsedge but I sprayed and it didnt respond at all. Thoughts? I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


----------



## Bettyboone14

Victor Von Lawn said:


> The common wisdom is to spray Celsius at any time for warm season broadleaf weeds.
> 
> There are other options that are just as effective such as blindside, some might be more expensive, some may be less-and have restrictions.


Is is common to broad spray at the end of the warm growing season?  My husband thoughts are that we should wait till spring when the warm growing season is starting to broad spray, thus eliminating giant bare spots for a much longer time. My thoughts are to spray now & don't give the weeds any more chances to spread & then hit them again & again till they are gone or knocked back to where I can pump spray to manage them. I'm not much concerned about what it looks like in the meantime, it's going to be cold & the grasses are going to turn brown. Up close to the house will be some major bare spots but I can live with that or plant some rye or another cold weather variety for the cold season. We have been in this same place for almost 40 yrs & have never had a weed problem until recently, but it was such a rapid & wide spread growth that they have gotten just about everywhere in my yard. I just don't see the need of waiting to spray! But if that's the proper way to deal what the infestation of these weeds, then I'll do whatever it takes! We are new to weed control, that's why they i am asking these questions bc we have never had to battle them before! Any & all information that you can share with me is most appreciated!
Thanking you in advance! Bettyboone14!


----------



## Monocot Master

@Bettyboone14 Looks like Korean lespedeza in your first picture. It is mature now, and will be more difficult kill with a selective herbicide than earlier in the growing season. I have only used Trimec Southern for it with decent results. I suspect there are better post emergent herbicides for control, but I have not used them. I will say that I have experienced pretty good prevention using a pre-m that has Dithiopyr as the active ingredient. I split my spring applications of the dithiopyr. The first one goes out when the soil temp is approaching 55 deg. The second one, 6-8 weeks later.


----------



## Bettyboone14

@Monocot Master Thank you for the information! I believe that I have plenty of excellent information to tackle these weeds! The heavy infestation of them is but no fault but our own. We tried many over the counter products from the big box stores with little to no kill. We now have the necessary documentation to go to an Ag store for our products now, thus being able to obtain good products that actually work!

Thank You again to Victor & Monocot Master for taking the time to educate me! It is very much appreciated! Bettyboone14!


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

G5424 said:


> First time poster and didn't know if I should start a new thread or just run it under this thread.
> 
> I am recently recovering from a Bermuda mite infestation and now dealing with this new growth. My first thought was nutsedge but I sprayed and it didnt respond at all. Thoughts? I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


def not a sedge. Looks like you have a nice bermuda lawn with another warm season grass, ie, zoysia, centipede, bahia, etc. Can't really tell unless you show the full plant or a seed head. Why don't you let one tiny section grow tall. It will reveal itself.


----------



## G5424

Thanks for the help Victor. That's a good idea.


----------



## EBelew

Looking ID please. These are in my Bermuda in the SE. Temps are dropping next week so soil temps will be below 55. I've got some Prodiamine 65 to put down.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Looks to be some variety of crabgrass. I’m sure someone around here will recognize that seed head.


----------



## EBelew

Victor Von Lawn said:


> Looks to be some variety of crabgrass. I’m sure someone around here will recognize that seed head.


Thanks


----------



## greensrobot

Any help identifying this outbreak?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

thing in your hand looks like it is the dandelion family. I see a clump of bermuda below, and a variety of broad leaf weeds.


----------



## ChrisJB

Does anyone know what I’m up against? This has shown up the last few weeks. It’s very fine. Hairlike.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Seeing you’re from Georgia I’m guessing your lawn is Bermuda, can you confirm this. The picture looks like the backyard is a dormant grass but it’s hard to see if it is Bermuda. If it is then that’s probably some kind of winter weed – Poa.


----------



## ChrisJB

Victor Von Lawn said:


> Seeing you’re from Georgia I’m guessing your lawn is Bermuda, can you confirm this. The picture looks like the backyard is a dormant grass but it’s hard to see if it is Bermuda. If it is then that’s probably some kind of winter weed – Poa.


Yes. I am from Georgia. My grass is Bermuda. It’s dormant right now. Whatever weed that is is pushing up through the Bermuda. Any idea how to kill it?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

Pull it or paint it with roundup. Or wait until spring and reapply your pre-emergent.


----------

